# Agni V Discussions



## Indian Tiger

Moscow to provide seeker tech for Agni-V, capable of hitting target beyond 10,000 km

India is all set to join the select group of nations capable of launching nuclear strikes across continent. With Russia ready to provide the cutting-edge seeker technology for Indias Agni-V intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM), the country is ready to flaunt its nuclear might in a big way by year end when the ICBM will undergo its maiden launch.

The development of the ICBM had been delayed because no country was ready to provide India the crucial seekers technology, which enables the missile to home in on the target with pinpoint precision. The ICBM will be capable of carrying nuclear payload and has a strike range of 10,000 km.

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has indigenously developed the seeker technology for Agni-I, Agni-II and Agni-III intermediate range missiles. But the DRDO was not in a position to develop the next stage technology and efforts to import it had been futile so far.

The breakthrough with Russia for the most critical system of the ICBM came after extensive talks between delegations of the two countries during Defence Minister AK Antonys three-day visit to Moscow earlier this week. The Indian delegation comprised senior missile scientists of the DRDO besides others, and Moscow agreed to help New Delhi for the ICBM project, sources said.

The two sides met to review progress on various defence projects under the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military Technical Co-operation set up a decade back. The Defence Ministers of the two countries head this body and meet once a year either in Moscow or New Delhi.

Russia, UK, the US, France and China are the only countries in the world to have ICBMs which can hit a target beyond 10,000 km. India has successfully developed intermediate range ballistic missiles capable of carrying nuclear weapons and hitting a target less than 4,000 km.

With the successful launch of the Agni-III two years back, the Indian scientists displayed their capability to even develop ICBM. However, their efforts over the last two years or so to go ahead with Angi-V launch could not progress due to non-availability of seeker techology.


Given discriminatory attitude against India by some advanced countries, including the US vis-à-vis sharing advanced technology over the last two decades, it was tough going for the missile project scientists till Russia agreed to come to Indias rescue, officials said.

They said Russia was more than willing to share technical know-how with India for its missile programme and time tested defence relations between the two countries spanning more than four decades again produced positive results, sources said.

In another important development, Russia will also share its advanced GPS system for military purposes with India. The US has been reluctant to do so despite repeated assurances by Washington that it is ready to open its doors for hi-tech.

Incidentally, the other country to provide frontline technology in missiles and avionics is Israel and its sophisticated radars helped the DRDO carry out the successful test of Agni-III, sources pointed out.

Russia To Provide "Seeker" Tech For Agni-V ICBM ~ ASIAN DEFENCE NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Great news!  Eagerly waiting for the test of this missile. 

This test will raise alarms in a lot friendly countries including US, France, UK and Russia. I hope we do a good job in explaining our position to them just like we convinced Russia.

Three cheers to Indo-Russian friendship. 

Bad news for China and no news for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trucker

BS...........


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

Bl[i]tZ;2224452 said:


> Great news!  Eagerly waiting for the test of this missile.
> 
> This test will raise alarms in a lot friendly countries including US, France, UK and Russia. I hope we do a good job in explaining our position to them just like we convinced Russia.
> 
> Three cheers to Indo-Russian friendship.
> 
> *Bad news for China and no news for Pakistan*.



Mate! Bold part really unnecessary.. prepare yourself for Chinese Dragon " Ball and no ball " crises. Now he will paste all old links from his library..

regards
Jailer

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Splurgenxs

Respect for Russia

How credible is this news source? Cus i dont wana be rejoicing for nothing.


----------



## lepziboy

BS...and already discussed last time here


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Russia will not sell this to them.


----------



## rai_kamal

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Russia will not sell this to them.


Good morning sir,will you please tell me why ??


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

rai_kamal said:


> Good morning sir,will you please tell me why ??


Good morning, I think they cannot be trusted, they know if they sell this to you, they will pi$$ off China.
also remember what they did to Iran over the s-300.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

hey Russia is a signatory in some missile control treaty which i forgot the short form.. then how can they sell the tech ?


----------



## tallboy123

agni V max range 5000 not 10000Km...and BM doesnt need a seeker,they use GPS to hit the target...

A2A and SAM's use seeker..
BS n propoganda article

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lepziboy

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Good morning, I think they cannot be trusted, they know if they sell this to you, they will pi$$ off China.
> also remember what they did to Iran over the s-300.



wth are you talking about.Russia can and will provide us if we need it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

lepziboy said:


> wth are you talking about.Russia can and will provide us if we need it


Did i say they could not sell it to you? Also if you're so sure just wait and see.
Read what i write first then talk $hit.


----------



## Omega007

Agnostic_Indian said:


> hey Russia is a signatory in some missile control treaty which i forgot the short form.. then how can they sell the tech ?



Did you mean to say MTCR(Missile Technology Control Regime)??
By the way,this article was posted earlier.This is just a piece of utter BS,copied from an article by another copycat Prasu Chor Gupta.The terminal radar scene correlation system was developed by Research Centre Imarat and already operation on Agni I,II and III.Only help Russians are doing to develop the 12 channel digital GLONASS transponder as the GLONASS is their system and India can't build the transponder without the necessary source codes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omega007

tallboy123 said:


> agni V max range 5000 not 10000Km...and BM doesnt need a seeker,they use GPS to hit the target...
> 
> A2A and SAM's use seeker..
> BS n propoganda article



Nope,it's not completely true.BMs occationaly use a seeker for terminal guidence-the tech is called Terminal Radar Scene Correlation.It's already operational with Agni series of BMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

tallboy123 said:


> agni V max range 5000 not 10000Km...and BM doesnt need a seeker,they use GPS to hit the target...
> 
> A2A and SAM's use seeker..
> BS n propoganda article



Not entirely true..


----------



## indianspetsnaz

what kind of retard produced this source? Agni V uses intertial guidance and is a 5,000km range missile why would it need a seeker in the first place and even if it required one why 10,000km? at least think before posting a BS thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> what kind of retard produced this source? Agni V uses intertial guidance and is a 5,000km range missile why would it need a seeker in the first place and even if it required one why 10,000km? at least think before posting a BS thread.


Terminal guidance needs a seeker but that is not what is said in the article... However I agree that thia article is BS....


----------



## tvsram1992

Now this is Russia , it hurts me when some people says throw Russia and Align with US or make every thing indigenous like China with out compromising on quality.


----------



## Frank Martin

Not again this BS thing..how many times this has been posted as New thread??


----------



## Ammyy

Range for Agni 5 is 5k not 10k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

BS article........We already have the seeker.


----------



## Backbencher

B.S. article babe.......


----------



## newdelhinsa

Dash said:


> BS article........We already have the seeker.



No we did not have.

Every time the range increases the science/technology changes.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Bl[i]tZ;2224452 said:


> Bad news for China and no news for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious.Asian

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## marcos98

All the best DRDO.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

All the best to DRDO and India.


----------



## Tamizhan

Looks like it is not MIRVed.

Anyway best of luck.


----------



## Ambitious.Asian

Tamizhan said:


> Looks like it is not MIRVed.
> 
> Anyway best of luck.




no...it was MIRV

Multiple independently targetable reentry vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wild_fire1979

Ambitious.Asian said:


> no...it was MIRV
> 
> Multiple independently targetable reentry vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Doesn't look like. The cone on top is way too pointy to accommodate multiple warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^

It's a single warhead, but it can be equipped with multiple warheads.







^^

This looks shorter than what I thought It'll look like.

I thought it'll look like this..






And it's supposed to be fired from a canister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

When it will be tested?


----------



## Awesome

wild_fire1979 said:


> Doesn't look like. The cone on top is way too pointy to accommodate multiple warheads.



The blue part? I think it extends further down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

Well mate if you take out those connector joints it will look smaller, but you see the extra stage so I guess its fine.


----------



## solidstate

o chak de phatte india


----------



## Awesome

Why was the numbering skipped from Agni III to Agni V?


----------



## IndoUS

Don Jaguar said:


> When it will be tested?



I guess very soon considering it already(couple of days) already on the island.



Asim Aquil said:


> Why was the numbering skipped from Agni III to Agni V?



There is Agni IV, it was tested already and was successful.

Agni-IV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## solidstate

Asim Aquil said:


> Why was the numbering skipped from Agni III to Agni V?



there was an agni 4 which was basically same range as the agni 3. but it was entirely new missile, built to compete with the best of the best in the world.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Asim Aquil said:


> Why was the numbering skipped from Agni III to Agni V?








Agni 4



Don Jaguar said:


> When it will be tested?



This week.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Has India tested any MIRV warheads ? I have never heard of such news in papers.


----------



## IndoUS

Ajaxpaul said:


> Has India tested any MIRV warheads ? I have never heard of such news in papers.



We have never done it, but considering that ISRO has the capabilities to launch multiple satellites and place them in exact orbits, is considered to be the same technology as the MIRV.


Accidentally put DRDO, I meant ISRO, so if ISRO is sharing the know how, I think it is possible for India to have MIRV capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tija

Eagerly waiting finger crossed. All the best DRDO.


----------



## Varunastra

Best of luck DRDO..............hope you people make India proud


----------



## wild_fire1979

Asim Aquil said:


> The blue part? I think it extends further down.



It does, but that is just fuel for final re-entry maneuvers. For this to be an MIRV, the top needs to accommodate multiple warheads in tandem, not underneath each other.


----------



## Aryavart

we winners


----------



## lepziboy

i thought its gonna have a canister


----------



## Markus

A new colour scheme for the Agni missiles.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> i thought its gonna have a canister


Yeah it will be canisterised....Its possible that for the first test they are not using canister...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

angeldemon_007 said:


> Yeah it will be canisterised....Its possible that for the first test they are not using canister...



Though the first launch would be from a static harness at the Island, Agni V would have tremendous road mobility once it is fully developed. These include a canister launch which means that it gives India "stop and launch" capability from any part of the country. "Once we successfully test Agni V we would have broken the barrier of long range ballistic missile systems,'' says Saraswat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## westtowel

No MIRV.Disappointed.


----------



## Markus

The article mentions the payload as 1.5 tons and able to carry multiple warheads.

So its MIRV'd, unless the article writer dosent know what he is talking abt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laughing_soldier

westtowel said:


> No MIRV.Disappointed.


 
It is mentioned in the article it will be MIRV. The first test may be with single warhead but later they will add MIRV. \



All the best DRDO and India.


----------



## ptltejas

U can not predict size of anything by photo only. If u take photo of coin nearly it might look big and with distance small.
The sun or moon size is same whether on top or near xitiz(border of earth and sea) its alpear big. However fact is that the size is same only due to comparison its size appears.


----------



## Broccoli

Asim Aquil said:


> The blue part? I think it extends further down.


 
Here is what Minuteman looks like. 





Peacekeeper. 





These pictures give an idea what missile carrying mirv's looks like.


DF-31... claimed to be able carry three warheads, but it's not sure if it really can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sergi

I think MIRV will come in later phase of testing. Good luck DRDO


----------



## GR!FF!N

best of luck for DRDO and for indians in PDF too..if it fails,we are going to face a lot of bashing my friends..  

by the way..dont worry about MIRV..it'll be developed in later phase..

and those who are worrying about Canister launch...please look at the bottom of the pic,you'll see no "Fin".that means it is going to be a canisterised missile.


----------



## Kesang

Sergi said:


> I think MIRV will come in later phase of testing. Good luck DRDO



I don't know much about this but according to rediff.



> Another major technological breakthrough that will beef up the Agni-5 is ASL's success in developing and testing MIRVs (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles). An MIRV, atop an Agni-5 missile, comprises three to 10 separate nuclear warheads. Each warhead can be assigned to a separate target, separated by hundreds of kilometres; alternatively, two or more warheads can be assigned to one target


.

What makes 5000 km range Agni-5 missile deadlier - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Kesang said:


> I don't know much about this but according to rediff.
> 
> .
> 
> What makes 5000 km range Agni-5 missile deadlier - Rediff.com India News




10 nuke warhead maybe be too much..3 is a possibility...At least they should test MIRV.



GR!FF!N said:


> best of luck for DRDO and for indians in PDF too..if it fails,we are going to face a lot of *bashing my friends.*.
> 
> by the way..dont worry about MIRV..it'll be developed in later phase..
> 
> and those who are worrying about Canister launch...please look at the bottom of the pic,you'll see no "Fin".that means it is going to be a canisterised missile.



What are we here for


----------



## Abhishek_

failure and success are part n parcel of R&D. either would provide a boatload of data for our scientists. good luck to DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soundHound

Abhishek_ said:


> failure and success are part n parcel of R&D. either would provide a boatload of data for our scientists. good luck to DRDO



yes indeed, well at least DRDO is saving our a** in missile front. even if test fail it will supply DRDO crucial data for further builds. well anyways keeping finger crossed damn i won't be able to sleep tonight..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOOHCIKKAP

Don Jaguar said:


> When it will be tested?


 Whenever it's required to be tried on the other side,depends how the other side prefers it.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Agni-V test fired successfully from Odisha coast, India joins elite club

Balasore(Odisha): India The test fired indigenously developed nuclear capable Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) Agni-5 successfully from Odisha coast ,sources said

According to the sources the test ttok place at around 8.15 am today.

With this the missile will have a strike range of over 5,000 kilometers. The test fire of the missile will be conducted from the launch pad-4 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) in Wheeler island off the coast of Odisha.

The surface-to-surface missile Agni-V that can carry a pay-load of 1 tonne is 17 m long, 2 m wide and weighs 50 tonnes.

Only the US, Russia, France and China possess the capability to operate an ICBM.

DRDO plans to conduct more such tests of the missile over the next one year after studying and analyzing the parameters achieved in each subsequent trial.

In November last year, DRDO had successfully test fired the 3,500 km range Agni-4 missile giving muscle to India's deterrent capability against the military adversaries.

DRDO has also placed necessary equipments to collect data on the trajectory and flight of the missile and other necessary data which will be studied further for its future development.

India presently possesses the Agni-I, which has a range of 700 km, the Agni-2 (2,000 km), Agni-III and IV (3,000 plus km).


Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Breaking on Tarmak007: Agni-5 hits the target


India's Agni-V missile, which was test-fired from Wheeler Island at 8.05 am today successfully hit the target. Sources confirm to Tarmak007 that the test was a *'huge hit.'*








*Jai Hind!!!*


Here's the video

Reactions: Like Like:
43


----------



## parkland

serious??? wtf man i dont believe


----------



## 1nd1a

Sir LurkaLot said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/ndtv/status/192800181551509504
> 
> Well, this is what NDTV twittered...



I just hope this is true....Eagerly waiting for a confirmed report. I have to talk with one member in PDF. 

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/live/channel/ndtv24x7?pfrom=home-lateststories[/video]

Its confirmed that it hit the target. Its a complete success....now were are the trolls...

yesterday you all said that no body will be able to keep you all away from keyboard...where are you all hiding....Your backs would be on fire....or your hands are in your back and you can't type

I just scanned the entire thread for your comment Razpak....where are you troll

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistanisage

Congratulations India for this Technical breakthrough. You deserve a big applause.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## DDLJ

Hope this is true....


----------



## jbond197

Bina kiye hi test successful ho gya..


----------



## LiberalAtheist

the missile has indeed been launched news visuals on times now confirmed it........ it has been tested


----------



## arihant

Yes it has been test fired just now. Will take 20 minutes to reach target. Let see what happens.


----------



## parkland

*Yup its confirmed missile has had a successfull lift offf...... *


----------



## hawx

yeah baby that's what i am talking about !!!


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Please confirm people.


----------



## parkland

PunjabiSidhu said:


> the missile has indeed been launched news visuals on times now confirmed it........ it has been tested



link post kar mama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Congratulation India, now it should be 15000km ICBM for the next step.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raavan

if this is a hoax...SOMEBODY IS GONNA GET HURT REAL BAD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

parkland said:


> *Yup its confirmed missile has had a successfull lift offf...... *



Pretty much, now lets see if it hits the target!!


----------



## LiberalAtheist

parkland said:


> link post kar mama



go on any Indian news channel tell me the headlines and or visuals


----------



## parkland

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Congrat India, now it should be 15000km ICBM for the next step.



yup soon this missile validates all tehnologies for an icbm.


----------



## yyetttt

So now 55% success rate for India huh


----------



## parkland

we should hear something by 8:15 am


----------



## hawx

Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, India TV, ET Now, Star Ananda, Star Majha, Star News, Headlines Today, Aajtak, Sahara Samay, Manorama News Online - Indiatimes Live

can watch launch here !!!!


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

India&#8217;s first Inter Continental Ballistic Missile the Agni-V test fired on the coast of #Odisha


----------



## Roybot

Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, India TV, ET Now, Star Ananda, Star Majha, Star News, Headlines Today, Aajtak, Sahara Samay, Manorama News Online - Indiatimes Live


----------



## Tamizhan

Missile sucessfully launched ....Flash on IBN Live

Agni-V test fired successfully from Odisha coast, India joins elite club


----------



## raavan

people get off times now live... i cant see anything


----------



## Tamizhan

Watch cnnibn channel online


----------



## Roybot

jellodragon said:


> So now 55% success rate for India huh



You are getting your Satellite and Missile launch mixed up. Besides ISRO satellite launch success rate is close to 70% now. Stop embarrassing yourself


----------



## parkland

no updates yet


----------



## karan.1970

Roybot said:


> You are getting your Satellite and Missile launch mixed up. Besides ISRO satellite launch success rate is close to 70% now. Stop embarrassing yourself



Stop wasting your time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Congratulation to DRDO for the success, and making India proud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

yup guys oficially india did it. we got an icbm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist




----------



## Screambowl

MIssile is still in flightttt!!!!!


----------



## hawx

Its good to see that no negative propaganda against India just like north Korea faced few days back !

India one of the most responsible nations.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yyetttt

What is this missile for?


----------



## jbond197

Oh, so indeed it was fired and is successful.. Time for party guys.. Congratulations!!


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

The flight path for 5k is 24 minutes. Should be landing sometime soon in the Indian Ocean. 

There is an Amriki base at Diego Garcia in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## jbond197

jellodragon said:


> What is this missile for?



to fire...............................


----------



## yyetttt

jbond197 said:


> to fire...............................


 
 Who is India planning to attack?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

It will take about 20-30 minutes to know the actual testing result as this is a normal flight time for an ICBM.


----------



## Screambowl

jellodragon said:


> What is this missile for?


Tech demonstration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It will take about 20-30 minutes to know the actual testing result as this is a normal flight time for an ICBM.



Yup 24 minutes to complete for the full flight path. By the way, this means there can be a Diwali in Bejeing or Shanghai if China strikes first.


----------



## yyetttt

Pakistani scientists should go ahead and test our ICBM now... Match for match...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamizhan

Australia better sell us Uranium or..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

gonna hit 5000+ kms somewhere in the Indian ocean within few minutes I guess.


----------



## monitor




----------



## Bl[i]tZ

jellodragon said:


> Pakistani scientists should go ahead and test our ICBM now... Match for match...



China won't give you that technology. It'll piss of the Amerikis. Why do you think they didn't give you the technology for 3500 km missile after India test fired Agni III.


----------



## Roybot

Tamizhan said:


> Australia better sell us Uranium or..........



You haven't seen our Inter continental boomerangs yet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yyetttt

Bl[i]tZ;2837110 said:


> China won't give you that technology. It'll piss of the Amerikis. Why do you think they didn't give you the technology for 3500 km missile after India test fired Agni III.


 
I'll leave you for now... Funny how you are trolling for no reason..


----------



## parkland

guys lastest news it is not a success yet. we have to wait loll


----------



## LiberalAtheist

the missile lifted off wheeler island at 8:05 am local time


----------



## hawx

Roybot said:


> You haven't seen our Inter continental boomerangs yet



do not worry agni v cant reach australia.....


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bl[i]tZ;2837104 said:


> Yup 24 minutes to complete for the full flight path. By the way, this means there can be a Diwali in Bejeing or Shanghai if China strikes first.



I hope India has the ability to deliver this to Washington DC and NYC as well in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoUS

parkland said:


> guys lastest news it is not a success yet. we have to wait loll



We know that we have to hit the target, but the launch is also a big thing. Are the seeker from Agni 4 being used on this??


----------



## Screambowl

the results gonna come withing a couple of minutes then ... its been more than 15 minutes.


----------



## illusion8

Roybot said:


> You haven't seen our Inter continental boomerangs yet



boomerangs are supposed to return back to the sender ...right


----------



## Ambitious.Asian

India test fires Agni-5, joins elite club - Hindustan Times


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Missile has reached outerspace, re-entry soon.<-- what i'm hearing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

IndoUS said:


> We know that we have to hit the target, but the launch is also a big thing. Are the seeker from Agni 4 being used on this??



i think the missile is based on agni 3 but the seekers and heat sheilding, guidance and other stuff is definitely from agni 4. agni 4 is a new gen missile built to compete with the best of world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I hope India has the ability to deliver this to Washington DC and NYC as well in the near future.



India has the capability with the help of ISRO we just don't do it because it gives too much bad rep. specially when India is not a signatory to the treaties that bounds the other nations like the US RUSSIA AND CHINA.


----------



## raavan

I was just wondering what is the mileage of Agni 5....i mean *Kitna deti hai?*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Screambowl

IndoUS said:


> We know that we have to hit the target, but the launch is also a big thing. Are the seeker from Agni 4 being used on this??



yes I think the guidance is basically from A4. since they said the success of A5 depends on the success of A4.


----------



## Roybot

Sir LurkaLot said:


> Missile has reached outerspace, re-entry soon.



Thats what she said


----------



## LiberalAtheist

MISSILE SUCCESSFULLY TESTED CHAKE DE PHATTE


----------



## Screambowl

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! it a successes ... heard shouts in the background of the reporter...


----------



## parkland

yup guys latest news launch is 100% successfulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

scientists are shouting at test centreee


----------



## yyetttt

I wonder if the missile will hit it's target...


----------



## Ambitious.Asian

Nuke capable Agni-V missile test fired


----------



## jbond197

News ticker reads-- Agni V is capable of carrying nuclear warheads.. notice they do not say one, seems it can carry multiple..


----------



## raavan

I was just wondering what is the mileage of Agni 5....i mean Kitna deti hai?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

IndoUS said:


> India has the capability with the help of ISRO we just don't do it because it gives too much bad rep. specially when India is not a signatory to the treaties that bounds the other nations like the US RUSSIA AND CHINA.



There is nothing wrong to develop this capability, because this is the only way for the western imperialists to show you the respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arihant

India's Agni-V missile, which was test-fired from Wheeler Island at 8.05 am today successfully hit the target. Sources confirm to Tarmak007 that the test was a 'huge hit.'

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Breaking on Tarmak007: Agni-5 hits the target


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

*Missile hits target. TARMARK007*


----------



## Screambowl

Congratsssssssssssssss guyssss!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aqua

Der aaye par durust aaye.....


----------



## hawx

DRDO confirms success of missile !

Its a MIRV....


----------



## parkland

missiion succcessfulllllllllllllllll


----------



## GORKHALI

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Breaking on Tarmak007: Agni-5 hits the target
India's Agni-V missile, which was test-fired from Wheeler Island at 8.05 am today successfully hit the target. Sources confirm to Tarmak007 that the test was a 'huge hit.'


----------



## IndoUS

jellodragon said:


> I wonder if the missile will hit it's target...



Even if it doesn't, the problem will be with the seeker, the launch and the space entry confirmed that the third stage worked, so I am just praying for the best.


----------



## parkland

no trolling tonight on defence.pk


----------



## arihant

raavan said:


> I was just wondering what is the mileage of Agni 5....i mean Kitna deti hai?



Mileage Bahut hei. Pure 121 Crore logo ki khusiyo ki mileage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ManuZ

Congrats Tessy Madam.........


----------



## yyetttt

Congratulations India! Successful!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoUS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> There is nothing wrong to develop this capability, because this is the only way for the western imperialists to show you the respect.



Mate that was the reason the US and the west imposed sanctions on the ISRO, but after they saw that it didn't affect the plans they just removed them.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

JAI HIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roybot

Bl[i]tZ;2837145 said:


> *Missile hits target. TARMARK007*



Fuaarrk I 'd drink to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Screambowl

jellodragon said:


> I wonder if the missile will hit it's target...




it has already..... mission accomplished


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Then congratulation again for the milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Bl[i]tZ;2837145 said:


> *Missile hits target. TARMARK007*



Yup, Official!!

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Breaking on Tarmak007: Agni-5 hits the target


India's Agni-V missile, which was test-fired from Wheeler Island at 8.05 am today successfully hit the target. Sources confirm to Tarmak007 that the test was a 'huge hit.'


----------



## Bharthi

5000km in 15 mins.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Congrats DRDO...congrats missile team.


----------



## Screambowl

let us wait if it was Mirved ....


----------



## Aryavart

launch happen at 8:07 am and hits the target at 8:27 am...
Source: NDTV 24x7: Watch Live TV, Live News, India News Free


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hawx said:


> DRDO confirms success of missile !
> 
> Its a MIRV....



One simulated warhead and one decoy, am i right?


----------



## DDLJ




----------



## Tamizhan

Nuke capable Agni-V missile test fired successfully


----------



## illusion8

YEAH!!!!!!!!!! congrats all around!!!!


----------



## IndoUS

Screambowl said:


> let us wait if it was Mirved ....



I stand corrected thanks for the news


----------



## Screambowl

whattt??? MIRVed?????


----------



## sarthak

test 100% successful
Live from wheeler island
NDTV 24x7: Watch Live TV, Live News, India News Free


----------



## Aryavart



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious.Asian

Bharthi said:


> 5000km in 15 mins.




that's magnificent


----------



## Screambowl

*Missile flew 5000 and PLUS kms!!!! *


----------



## itaskol

well done
congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Congratulations everyone in PDF...we deserve this success 

I guess a lot of tension relieved.


----------



## cloud_9

> India overtakes Japan to become third-largest economy in PPP
> Agni V Succesfull


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bharthi said:


> 5000km in 15 mins.



That's good, so 10000km for 30 mins, typical speed of an ICBM.


----------



## arihant

MIRV would not be tested so easily. Probably 3rd-4th test would be MIRV.


----------



## OrionHunter

*Here's the angel of destruction taking off!* Beware, those who cast an evil eye on India!

Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, India TV, ET Now, Star Ananda, Star Majha, Star News, Headlines Today, Aajtak, Sahara Samay, Manorama News Online - Indiatimes Live






Cheers!


----------



## Ambitious.Asian




----------



## IndoUS

Man too many people watching the video I can't even load the thing, people stop watching the video.


----------



## Roybot

*Scientific Advisor to Defence Minister:* *Highly Successful launch of 5000+ Km Agni V*


----------



## lightoftruth




----------



## Aryavart



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

can someone confirm if it was tested with MIRV?


----------



## Aryavart



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Thanks to our Pakistani and Chinese friends for waiting anxiously with us for this test!! I really appreciate your support it meant a lot for this missile..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yaduveer

Where is RazPak and shinochallenger ??

I'm missing them !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

I am going to dance inside my office bathroom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryavart




----------



## Screambowl

The CEP seems to be even less than 40 meters. Damn accurate!!


----------



## jaunty

I am going to open this now cheers  everybody

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## jbond197

Ajaxpaul said:


> can someone confirm if it was tested with MIRV?



This test was not but the missile seems to have the capabilities.. Further tests would confirm that..


----------



## parkland

awsome man. this thing is like a slv tooo can be used to lauch small satellites. i guess we dont have to use pslv and gslv for small satellites below 1.5 tonne.


----------



## Aqua

Where is "loveicon"

Missing him for sharing smoked tandoori chicken on his smoke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Jarha said:


> Where is RazPak and shinochallenger ??
> 
> I'm missing them !



Sinochallenger is probably in a submarine somewhere along the Brahmaputra River

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

arihant said:


> MIRV would not be tested so easily. Probably 3rd-4th test would be MIRV.



The first Agni-5 is a single warhead because of the sharp head.







When your missile has a flat head like JL-2A or Trident II, then it is the MIRV version.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aryavart




----------



## Water Car Engineer

I would like to dedicate this success to this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Jai Hind!!!!!


----------



## jbond197

noksss said:


> I am going to dance inside my office bathroom



Kyon bhai, kissi ne tumhe office mein band kar diya hai kya?? Khullay mein naacho ub kiska darr..


----------



## parkland

kaha hoo tom kaha hoo tumm: sinochallenged, razpak and aryan_bloll


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The first Agni-5 is a single warhead because of the sharp head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your missile has a flat head like JL-2A or Trident II, then it is the MIRV version.




Indeed, ChineseTiger1986 is correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Wouldn't having a flat head than a cone add add more drag on the missile??? I guess its the payoff for having more warheads.


----------



## Screambowl

Roybot said:


> Sinochallenger is probably in a submarine somewhere along the Brahmaputra River



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tomluter

parkland said:


> awsome man. this thing is like a slv tooo can be used to lauch small satellites. i guess we dont have to use pslv and gslv for small satellites below 1.5 tonne.



satellites need height, also need speed(first cosmic velocity).


----------



## marcos98

Congrats INDIA & DRDO.

Wonder what CEP does it have?
Anywhere between 40-60 will be wunderbar.


----------



## parkland

guys this missile is not mirv but i heard from top drdo scientist, it has been designed for mirv and will be tested with mirv soon..


----------



## shree835

"We have done it. Everything as we planned. Super hit," DRDO chief V K Saraswat"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tomluter

Aryavart said:


>



??????


----------



## parkland

great news man


----------



## SpArK

*What a proud moment. congratulation Fellas. We have done it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

OH YEAH....................*GO GO DRDO!!!*.................SALUTE TO INDIA!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

IndoUS said:


> Wouldn't having a flat head than a cone add add more drag on the missile??? I guess its the payoff for having more warheads.



You just need a stronger first stage booster after all.

Russia's Bulava has a sharper head than both JL-2A and Trident II, but the sharper head will have less room for the MIRVed warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aryavart



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul

193 users 

Jai hind


----------



## Screambowl

IndoUS said:


> Wouldn't having a flat head than a cone add add more drag on the missile??? I guess its the payoff for having more warheads.



not always a flat fairing but parabolic one. and coating reduces the drag. plus after it reaches space the the head fairings open up exposing the warheads. and throwing out the decoys.


----------



## Aryavart

tomluter said:


> ??????


great gesture from our beloved friend: china


----------



## parkland

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You just need a stronger first stage booster after all.
> 
> Russia's Bulava has a sharper head than both JL-2A and Trident II, but the sharper head will have less room for the MIRVed warheads.



currently only usa has deployed mirv missiles. russia has developed it but is currently upgrading missiles. china has proven it but still developing and will soon upgrade. i guess india should should prove it as soon as possible.


----------



## Varunastra

Agni-V test-fired successfully, expands India's missile reach from China to Eastern Europe - India News - IBNLive


----------



## lightoftruth

Breaking on Tarmak007: We have done it: Saraswat; Technologies proven: Avinash
"We have done it. Everything as we planned. Super hit," DRDO chief V K Saraswat tells Tarmak007 moments after the Agni-V hit the target. "Very proud of my team. Thank you India for the support," Saraswat told Tarmak007, amid sounds of screaming and huge cheer.
Sources say that the missile hit the target area (designated area) around 8.26 am. These are early inputs.
"The missile has met all the mission objectives. All stages exactly performed the way we wanted. The technologies have been proven. Mission objectives on the dot," Avinash Chander, DRDO CC (R&D), told Tarmak007.

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Breaking on Tarmak007: We have done it: Saraswat; Technologies proven: Avinash


----------



## Varunastra

Wikipedia confirms it too 

Agni-V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jbond197

With this I think Agni series should end.. Let's start a new series now, may be something starting with B..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

India never gives up!!


----------



## Screambowl

parkland said:


> currently only usa has deployed mirv missiles. russia has developed it but is currently upgrading missiles. china has proven it but still developing and will soon upgrade. i guess india should should prove it as soon as possible.



Soviet SS-18 satan is already Mirved and operation and deployed
R-36 (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

we will also demonstrate it. as we already have demonstrated multiple satellite launch capability.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

parkland said:


> currently only usa has deployed mirv missiles. russia has developed it but is currently upgrading missiles. china has proven it but still developing and will soon upgrade. i guess india should should *prove it as soon as possible*.



Is it urgently required...I mean isnt it our priority to develop range to hit our enemies, then modify it? 

Agni IV should be made MIRV first


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

China retaliates by an article in Globaltimes after India test fires ICBM.
 

India being swept up by missile delusion


----------



## parkland

even geo news praising india
India tests long-range nuclear-capable Agni-V - geo.tv


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Guys ONE MORE IMPORTANT MISSILE THIS MONTH!! Nirbhay cruise missile!

Nirbhay will arm all of India's future destoryers, frigates, will be air launched, land launched, sub launched, etc! Important missile..

It's not over yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamizhan

jbond197 said:


> With this I think Agni series should end.. Let's start a new series now, may be something starting with B..



Surya....


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indushek

Ooh thats great guys, enjoy everybody. Been waiting for this so long at last we did it 

Jai Hind

But guys plz don't troll already, i am seeing people posting offtopic let us enjoy this thread. Don't troll others plz and keep this thread clean.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

parkland said:


> guys this missile is not mirv but i heard from top drdo scientist, it has been designed for mirv and will be tested with mirv soon..



Moreover, although 5000km is a quite short range for a 3 stages solid fuel ballistic missile, but once you has mastered this technology, you can easily double its range.

However, the SLBM version will be a big challenge, because the missile won't be ignited until after being launched from SSBN in hundred meters below the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## parkland

nice great achievement now gslv mk3 nxt one to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deckingraj

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Finally the official confirmation of successful flight...Man this is a wonderful day...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamizhan

Looks like Sinochallenger just wrote an article for Global tiimes....

http://www.globaltimes.cn/NEWS/tabid/99/ID/705627/India-being-swept-up-by-missile-delusion.aspx#.T4-Fpki9szs.twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptltejas

Congrates DRDO hates Caps Helmets off.
Great efforts Great rewards. U r trully great indians.

Agni-5 Bingo. Congrates to all members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

Screambowl said:


> Soviet SS-18 satan is already Mirved and operation and deployed
> R-36 (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> we will also demonstrate it. as we already have demonstrated multiple satellite launch capability.


 
yup will happen soon. we need to minituarise the warhead. it would be hard.


----------



## Aryavart

world is watching us:
BBC world: Agni-V missile to take India into elite nuclear club
BBC News - Agni-V missile to take India into elite nuclear club

The Dawn : India tests long-range nuclear-capable missile: source
India tests long-range nuclear-capable missile: source | DAWN.COM


----------



## Tamizhan

Missile launch video :

[video]http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/videos/news/Indias-big-moment-Agni-V-missile-test-fired/videoshow/12726346.cms[/video]


----------



## Screambowl

it had to be successful since we launched our first satellite Aryabhatt on this date only

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

184 members also watching! Congrats DRDO!


----------



## parkland

lol ppl are thinking we r nation who want to destroy the world and are supportive of nuclear power. idiots we just want to prove the technology and show that we can do it. and we r gonaa do much more soon. just keep ur *** back and watch whats coming soon.



Screambowl said:


> it had to be successful since we launched our first satellite Aryabhatt on this date only




awsome. and also russia taught us the basics of ballistics, now they r watching the scientists they trained building the icbm for india. thanks russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

marcos98 said:


> Congrats INDIA & DRDO.
> 
> Wonder what CEP does it have?
> Anywhere between 40-60 will be wunderbar.



Anything within 100 meters will be decent for a modern ICBM.


----------



## Screambowl

Aryavart said:


> world is watching us:
> BBC world: Agni-V missile to take India into elite nuclear club
> BBC News - Agni-V missile to take India into elite nuclear club
> 
> The Dawn : India tests long-range nuclear-capable missile: source
> India tests long-range nuclear-capable missile: source | DAWN.COM




Touchwoood that the world sees it as a technology development and rising India as a power and not anti humane.


----------



## lightoftruth

*Agni-V, India's first ICBM, successfully test-fired*

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/news/fromndtv/229728[/video]

India has successfully test-fired Agni-V, its first Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM). The missile was launched from Wheeler Island off the Odisha coast at 8:05 this morning. The test launch was originally scheduled for Wednesday, but was postponed due to bad weather. Designed and developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) scientists, Agni-V has a range of 5,000 kilometres. The three-stage missile, once validated and inducted into the armed forces after several more tests, will be India's longest-range missile which can carry nuclear warheads. 
Agni-V, India's first ICBM, successfully test-fired


----------



## StingRoy

Great Job DRDO. Congratulations to all Indians on this success. I am sure many of our DRDO scientists/engineers would have spend a sleepless night yesterday waiting anxiously for the launch. Get some sleep boys... you have made us proud.

P.S. Can I expect the same result for the GSLV MK3 launch?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## parkland

whose up for similiar celebration for gslv mk3. or even bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

DRDO scientist : the 3rd stage of the Missile was the Major Technological Challenge


----------



## Awesome

arihant said:


> Yes it has been test fired just now. Will take 20 minutes to reach target. Let see what happens.



Lol, that is some serious prompt reporting.


----------



## Varunastra

good to see that chinese people like sino challenger are in minority


----------



## raavan

agni 5 is trending worldwide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chairborne ranger

PANDORA....yaar, peg bana hi dey...


----------



## LiberalAtheist

damn even Yahoo news has the successful launch on its front page glad to see India is getting noticed internationally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congrats India and its people.
Let the celebration begin


Thanks to chinese members for complements.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

194 members

Congratulations India and its people.

Thanks to pakistani and chinese members also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

"800 scientists, staff behind Agni-V"

NDTV 24x7: Watch Live TV, Live News, India News Free


----------



## Screambowl

Congrats to all Indians and specially those scientist engineers and every one involved in making this project success. I am grateful to these people.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

chairborne ranger said:


> PANDORA....yaar, peg bana hi dey...



At this time..


Bhai thoda wait kar lo sham honey ka!


----------



## LiberalAtheist

SpArK said:


> "*800* scientists, staff behind Agni-V"
> 
> NDTV 24x7: Watch Live TV, Live News, India News Free



i'm sure over 90% of the people involved are Tamil Brahmins........... those mofos are smart AF such smart people that have a taste for Punjabi cuisine Tamils love Punjab food (personal experience)


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Shardul.....the lion said:


> 194 members
> 
> Congratulations India and its people.
> 
> Thanks to pakistani and chinese members also.



Well, i did remember there were Indian members who congratulated China for successfully testing the JL-2A SLBM back in 2010 and 2011, so we should act more polite as well when India has successfully tested something.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## newdelhinsa

India launches long-range missile on test flight - CNN.com

CNN reporting too



> A successful experiment, Bhaskar said, would bring India closer to the group of nations capable of building intercontinental missiles. Currently, the five permanent member nations of the U.N. Security Council -- the United States, China, Russia, Britain and France -- are thought to have developed such technology, he said.


----------



## lepziboy

Phew PDF didnt become a ground zero for trolls hahaha.I`m soo happy and inspired!wohoooooo


----------



## angeldemon_007

Yesterday there was a thread opened giving information about Agni 5's failure. I would wait for some more information...


----------



## arihant

jbond197 said:


> With this I think Agni series should end.. Let's start a new series now, may be something starting with B..


 
Or Probably by S (Surya)


----------



## raavan

PunjabiSidhu said:


> i'm sure over 90% of the people involved are Tamil Brahmins........... those mofos are smart AF such smart people that have a taste for Punjabi cuisine Tamils love Punjab food (personal experience)


 
LOL agreed... this stuff is not jatt's cup of tea


----------



## Screambowl

thanks PDF lol ...


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LiberalAtheist

the funny thing is if Iran or North Korea managed to do the same all hell would break loose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamizhan

I dont think UK has the tech as such. Sure they have the missiles but both their Poseidons and Tridents were obtained from US.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

SpArK said:


>



This is Agni 3.

No more welds.






Agni 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryavart

To all haters my humble gift ...enjoy..i hope this prodie u some relief:


----------



## Tamizhan

PunjabiSidhu said:


> i'm sure over 90% of the people involved are Tamil Brahmins........... those mofos are smart AF such smart people that have a taste for Punjabi cuisine Tamils love Punjab food (personal experience)





Not only Tambrams but mostly people from TN and other south states.

But all in the name of India....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

Well congrats to India, was just watching the news on CNN. I think it won't be official until DRDO Chief says so right!!??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

PunjabiSidhu said:


> the funny thing is if Iran or North Korea managed to do the same all hell would break loose.


you mean, we needed amrika's approval before testing this missile? wth?


----------



## SpArK

Sir LurkaLot said:


> This is Agni 3.
> 
> No more welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agni 5




: In pics: Agni-V missile test-fired successfully

o really


----------



## parkland

missile is mirv, will develop over 10000km missile sooon, warheads has been minituarised, new computer systems on missile, missile will be canisterised, drdo can build anything the country wants, missile can hit much far than 5500km: Mr saraswat, drdo chief 

missile will be inducted by 2013: drdo scientist.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Tamizhan said:


> I dont think UK has the tech as such. Sure they have the missiles but both their Poseidons and Tridents were obtained from US.



More specifically it is US/China/Russia, then it is France.

I wish India a good luck to soon surpass France in this area and to catch up with US/China/Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DrSomnath999

great good morning news .haaa.haaa 

well agni 5 launch is a big milestone in india' s missile history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

takeiteasy said:


> you mean, we needed amrika's approval before testing this missile? wth?



thats not what i meant at all what i meant was that if Iran or North korea tested a ICBM they'd be invaded in a matter of minutes


----------



## Screambowl

SpArK said:


> : In pics: Agni-V missile test-fired successfully
> 
> o really



yeah ...those welds are knows as truss. which have been removed.


----------



## SMStealth

The news made my day...

Congrats to DRDO & Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

SpArK said:


> : In pics: Agni-V missile test-fired successfully
> 
> o really













These two look different.






And this isn't a Agni 3 or 5.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SpArK said:


>



Beautiful missile, hopefully we can see the MIRV version soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Look at the language of Chinese mouthpiece.. How it got mellowed down?? Agni V effect, I must say.. 



> *India should also not overstate the value of its Western allies and the profits it could gain from participating in a containment of China. If it equates long range strategic missiles with deterrence of China, and stirs up further hostility, it could be sorely mistaken.
> 
> China and India should develop as friendly a relationship as possible. Even if this cannot be achieved, the two should at least tolerate each other and learn to coexist.
> 
> Their status as newly emerging countries shows the two should cooperate on the international stage. It would be unwise for China and India to seek a balance of power by developing missiles.
> 
> The geopolitics of Asia will become more dependent on the nature of Sino-Indian relations. The peace and stability of the region are crucial to both countries. China and India should both take responsibility for maintaining this peace and stability and be wary of external intervention. *
> 
> *China understands the Indian desire to catch up with China. China, as the most appropriate strategic target for India, is willing to take India as a peaceful competitor.
> *
> 
> Due to historical reasons, China and India are sensitive toward each other. But objectively speaking, China does not spend much time guarding against India, while India focuses a lot of attention on China.
> 
> *China hopes India will remain calm, as this would be beneficial to both giants.
> *


 http://www.globaltimes.cn/NEWS/tabid/99/ID/705627/India-being-swept-up-by-missile-delusion.aspx#.T4-Fpki9szs.twitter

So, missile achieved its goal by directly hitting the big-mouths warning us like couple of days ago.. 

Don't worry China, India will remain calm as unlike you, peace is exactly what we want to achieve..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jai231179

CONGRATS INDIA!!!! NOW PART OF THE ICBM CLUB 

Now where are those trolls who just couldn't shut up yesterday? 

Keep it going India, next test the 8000km range ICBM.

&#2332;&#2351; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Sir LurkaLot said:


> These two look different.



middle is transparent hence dark back ground..


----------



## Ammyy

This morning 


_http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-BgY4i-WMrGs/T3siWSANYPI/AAAAAAAAATc/eA8_2uKsZ6c/s1600/Happiness+(1).jpg_


----------



## Screambowl

It is Purely and Purely for Deterrence. and More like a tech Demonstrator.


----------



## Ammyy




----------



## Shardul.....the lion

jbond197 said:


> Look at the language of Chinese mouthpiece.. How it got mellowed down?? Agni V effect, I must say..
> 
> 
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/NEWS/tabid/99/ID/705627/India-being-swept-up-by-missile-delusion.aspx#.T4-Fpki9szs.twitter
> 
> So, missile achieved its goal by directly hitting the big-mouths warning us like couple of days ago..
> 
> Don't worry China, India will remain calm as peace is exactly what we want to achieve..



Lets enjoy the moment.
We will fight another day

207 users

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

well done DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

SpArK said:


> middle is transparent hence dark back ground..




No its not. Agni 5 doesnt have welds like the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

raavan said:


> LOL agreed... this stuff is not jatt's cup of tea


 
nope i don't see how one can eat Dosa every single day 

Not only Tambrams but mostly people from TN and other south states.

But all in the name of India....



[/QUOTE]

so a team of South Indians developed this missile to defend a group of North Indians from a group of Han Chinese 5,000+km away from South India? 

that's India for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AADHAAR

*Distance between Cochin and Harbin 

Approximate distance as the crow flies in miles from Cochin India to Harbin China is 3851 miles or 6196.26 Kilometers *

Travel Distance between Cochin, India & Harbin, China - Find out how far it is from Cochin to Harbin


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

jai231179 said:


> CONGRATS INDIA!!!! NOW PART OF THE ICBM CLUB
> 
> Now where are those trolls who just couldn't shut up yesterday?
> 
> Keep it going India, next test the 8000km range ICBM.
> 
> &#2332;&#2351; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;



I apologize for some of my compatriots being rude towards India yesterday.

Anyway it is good news for Asia as India is getting stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Screambowl

edited in wikipedia 
Agni-V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> More specifically it is US/China/Russia, then it is France.
> 
> I wish India a good luck to soon surpass France in this area and to catch with US/China/Russia.



Dude , what's wrong with you. I'm not really used to such comments from Chinese memners


----------



## parkland

*general kayani has surrendered calling for friendship. has anyone ever heard a pakistani chief calling for friendship wwith india  *

anyways i hope this is never used and always remain sleeping tight in its canister.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

the comments on the yahoo article are hilarious and gave me a good laugh Americans going on about how their jobs will come back because all the call centers that they call for their poor quality Chinese goods will be gone....... 

India tests nuke-capable missile able to hit China - Yahoo! News


----------



## Varunastra

BBC was very quick in reporting when our missile test was postponed yesterday!!!..............i wonder why they are shut up now?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@Spark

What you posted is a Agni 3 launch.

Another picture of Agni 3.






The newer Agnis have done aways with the welds sense Agni 4.


----------



## SpArK

Sir LurkaLot said:


> No its not. Agni 5 doesnt have welds like the others.



Sue IBN,.... or wait for more pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I apologize for some of my compatriots being rude towards India yesterday.
> 
> Anyway it is good news for Asia as India is getting stronger.



great india china will eventually come together.


----------



## Bang Galore

Screambowl said:


> It is Purely and Purely for Deterrence. and More like a tech Demonstrator.



Not just a technology demonstrator, this will be produced.


----------



## illusion8

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I apologize for some of my compatriots being rude towards India yesterday.
> 
> Anyway it is good news for Asia as India is getting stronger.



after reading your comments, Wonder if those trolls are really Chinese??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Agni-V test-fired successfully, expands India's missile reach from China to Eastern Europe - India News - IBNLive


----------



## karan.1970

illusion8 said:


> after reading your comments, Wonder if those trolls are really Chinese??



Most of them are not..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

SpArK said:


> Sue IBN,.... or wait for more pics


 
No need to sue. Those reporters dont know.






What you posted.






Agni 3s










Agni 5.

No more weldings .


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sarthak said:


> Dude , what's wrong with you. I'm not really used to such comments from Chinese memners



Great achievement, it deserves more respect, and kudo to DRDO.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LiberalAtheist

There are currently 215 users browsing this thread. (57 members and 158 guests)
PunjabiSidhu jai231179 Bang Galore DRDO Sir LurkaLot HZR2011 karan.1970 UDAYCAMPUS ULTRAVIOLET AmritSingh laghari ALOK31 Filmmaker parkland Omega007 jellodragon AADHAAR Tija blooboy Ambitious.Asian illusion8 RPK AUz Aryavart tamsel raavan Shardul.....the lion nemesis102 arihant BlueDot_in_Space sarthak harpoon Screambowl mayankmatador DDLJ noksss warondafe DeathGod EastWest zip A$HU lightoftruth indiatester kinsr newdelhinsa Nakki Nair Strigon shree835 IndoUS


----------



## yyetttt

parkland said:


> *general kayani has surrendered calling for friendship. has anyone ever heard a pakistani chief calling for friendship wwith india  *
> 
> anyways i hope this is never used and always remain sleeping tight in its canister.


 
General Kayani didn't surrender  He said he didn't want to put troops in Kargil because of the natural weather anymore... How is that surrendering?  

And btw, he said this before India tested Agni V.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## russellpeters

really gracious of chinese tiger...congratulations india and china. a little competition will not hurt either of us.


----------



## parkland

damm great year hypersonic plane, mk3, nirbhay and lots more coming next.


----------



## yyetttt

Hi 158 guests


----------



## Varunastra

jellodragon said:


> General Kayani didn't surrender  He said he didn't want to put troops in Kargil because of the natural weather anymore... How is that surrendering?
> 
> *And btw, he said this before India tested Agni V*.



that means just the thought of AGNI-V was giving him goosebumps!!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> BBC was very quick in reporting when our missile test was postponed yesterday!!!..............i wonder why they are shut up now?



They have posted but not on home page.

BBC News - India test launches Agni-V long-range missile


----------



## yyetttt

parkland said:


> damm great year hypersonic plane, mk3, nirbhay and lots more coming next.


 
A hypersonic plane....


----------



## jbond197

jan gan man - YouTube

Luv u India!!


----------



## mayankmatador

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I apologize for some of my compatriots being rude towards India yesterday.
> 
> Anyway it is good news for Asia as India is getting stronger.


 No problem dear,we are accustomed to this,,,

btw to all my country mate
ek sur main "HOOOYAH"


----------



## Manas

Now it'll be fun dealing with the Chinese.


----------



## SpArK

Agni-V missile successfully test-fired


----------



## Ammyy

For the haters of DRDO 

"Pyaar Ki Pungi Official Song Agent Vinod" | Saif Ali Khan - YouTube


----------



## yyetttt

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> that means just the thought of AGNI-V was giving him goosebumps!!


 
Yaar what can we say Pakistani generals darrpokh hote hai


----------



## Varunastra

Shardul.....the lion said:


> They have posted but not on home page.
> 
> BBC News - India test launches Agni-V long-range missile



k......................so they are not that bad then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

SpArK said:


> Agni-V missile successfully test-fired



Agni 3 again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Great achievement, it deserves more respect, and kudo to DRDO.



thank you very much Chinese tiger may both of our great countries reside in peace and live in the world's most powerful region in the future long live China and long live India!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

jellodragon said:


> Yaar what can we say Pakistani generals darrpokh hote hai



hmmmmmmmm........



PunjabiSidhu said:


> thank you very much Chinese tiger may both of our great countries reside in peace and live in the world's most powerful region in the future long live China and long live India!!!



peoploe like chinese tiger,china today,hu-shongshan,etc represent the views of the majority chinese population


----------



## Sasquatch

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I apologize for some of my compatriots being rude towards India yesterday.
> 
> Anyway it is good news for Asia as India is getting stronger.



You mean Sino Challenger and the 1962 beatdown guy whose also is ws-10 engine and chinese century ? but yes congrats india.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## HZR2011

There are currently 233 users browsing this thread. (56 members and 177 guests)

Congrats to scientists and DRDO


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hu Songshan said:


> You mean Sino Challenger and the 1962 beatdown guy whose also is ws-10 engine and chinese century ? but yes congrats india.



If India can truly master the 10000+km ICBM, then it is indeed the good news for us, but the bad news for the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

VIDEOs from DRDO

Agni-5 Launched Successfully - Video 1

Agni-5 Launched Successfully - Video-2

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Bl[i]tZ;2837445 said:


> VIDEO from DRDO
> Agni-5 Launched Successfully - Video 1]Agni-5 Launched Successfully - Video-2
> 
> http://drdo.gov.in/whatsnew/AGNI%20A5-02.wmv



Thank YOU!!!!

AMAZING!!


----------



## Sasquatch

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> If India can truly master the 10000+km ICBM, then it is indeed the good news for us, but bad news for the west.



Yes I agree we were in the same place like them a true accomplishment Indeed congrats India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SpArK

*Videos: Agni-V multimedia from DRDO*

[video]http://drdo.gov.in/whatsnew/AGNI%20A5-02.wmv[/video]

[video]http://drdo.gov.in/whatsnew/AGNI%20A5-01.wmv[/video]


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bl[i]tZ;2837445 said:


> VIDEO from DRDO
> Agni-5 Launched Successfully - Video 1]
> 
> Agni-5 Launched Successfully - Video-2



Indeed a milestone for the missile technology of India, the next milestone is the intercontinental SLBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Congratulation India, now it should be 15000km ICBM for the next step.


We may increase 6000 or7000km....but we don't need 15000km,,,,


----------



## LiberalAtheist

OFF TOPIC BUT I'M LIKE 6 POSTS AWAY FROM 2,000 POSTS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

this is what i am doing tonight: set the world on fireeeeeeeee, we can burn brighter

[Official Video] fun. - We Are Young (Featuring Janelle Monae) - ||1080p||HD||HQ|| - YouTube


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Great Sachin said:


> We may increase 6000 or7000km....but we don't need 15000km,,,,



anything beyond 6,500km is overkill for us even with Agni V's current range it is enough for our perceptions



Hu Songshan said:


> You mean Sino Challenger and the 1962 beatdown guy whose also is ws-10 engine and chinese century ? but yes congrats india.



poor SinoChallenger and Chinese century they must be forced to dwell on other threads trolling its a shame i thought they could be on this thread and party with the rest of us


----------



## SamBahadur

7Km of wire  go go DRDO


----------



## SpArK

"took 15 minutes to reach its target in Southern Indian Ocean".

Antony describes Agni-5 launch as a major milestone


----------



## parkland

jellodragon said:


> Yaar what can we say Pakistani generals darrpokh hote hai




dw man indiapakistan, we r one just 2 different nations. world made us enemies but its time not to fight but collaborate for shining south asia.


----------



## Varunastra

next target should be SLBM launch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

celebrate with this all night 







but it would be un Punjabi of me not to include Whiskey 








SpArK said:


> "took 15 minutes to reach its target in Southern Indian Ocean".
> 
> Antony describes Agni-5 launch as a major milestone



which is the typical time for a LRBM ICBM's usually take 20-30 minutes to hit their target


----------



## Rig Vedic

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> If India can truly master the 10000+km ICBM, then it is indeed the good news for us, but the bad news for the West.



Thanks for the good wishes.

The missile is being tested for 5500 km range, but the max range will probably not be publicized in the near future.

Note that the weight for Agni 5 is 50 tons as compared to the Russian Topol-M, which has 11,000 km range with 47 tons weight.

Indian defense labs have been quite successful in manufacturing modern highly energetic propellants, so we can be assured that those 50 tons are not being wasted.

So we can draw our own conclusions regarding range. 

The most important thing is the technologies which are being validated - ring laser gyros, carbon composite rocket nozzles, MIRV etc.

The diameter is 2 m, a little bigger than Topol-M's 1.9 m. But the length is somewhat less than Topol-M.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I apologize for some of my compatriots being rude towards India yesterday.
> 
> Anyway it is good news for Asia as India is getting stronger.




It's true what they say, the Chinese only respect power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LiberalAtheist

There are currently 240 users browsing this thread. (55 members and 185 guests)
PunjabiSidhu BANGBRO noksss Hu Songshan Great Sachin jha Manas Filmmaker ULTRAVIOLET UDAYCAMPUS zip Neuro Tija BlueDot_in_Space Bang Galore AmritSingh kaykay lightoftruth shelly WUDA mayankmatador EastWest rastor ManuZ Bl_tZ Omega007 A$HU SamBahadur parkland hembo Relucent Sir LurkaLot harpoon ALOK31 RPK blooboy AGHORI newdelhinsa Ambitious.Asian Rig Vedic russellpeters AyanRay Jiang crimemaster_gogo tamsel DRDO Shardul.....the lion UmairP

welcome 185 guests _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

SamBahadur said:


> 7Km of wire  go go DRDO




wow loll, we have a similiar lab in our nanotechnology dept at waterloo uni where u have to wear such suites, they work on some microelectronics ther. its kindaa scary when i first worked there.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Rig Vedic said:


> Thanks for the good wishes.
> 
> The missile is being tested for 5500 km range, but the max range will probably not be publicized in the near future.
> 
> Note that the weight for Agni 5 is 50 tons as compared to the Russian Topol-M, which has 11,000 km range with 47 tons weight.
> 
> Indian defense labs have been quite successful in manufacturing modern highly energetic propellants, so those 50 tons are not being wasted.
> 
> So we can draw our own conclusions regarding range.
> 
> The most important thing is the technologies which are being validated - ring laser gyros, carbon composite rocket nozzles, MIRV etc.
> 
> The diameter is 2 m, a little bigger than Topol-M's 1.9 m. But the length is somewhat less than Topol-M.



The most thing for the test Agni-5 is about its 3 stages solid fuel technology.

And the Chinese media speculates the maximum range of Agni-5 is beyond 8000km. 

The miniaturization technology is also very important.

For example our DF-31A is smaller than Topol M in sheer size. However, DF-31A has a longer range with bigger payload compared to Topol M.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Sir LurkaLot said:


>



thanks man i've been waiting to see a video of the test all night!!!!


----------



## jha

TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Online TV News, News Videos and Current Affairs at Times Now

Interview of all the scientists going on...Dont miss..

kahan hai k@mina *Kinetic*...


----------



## Neuro

Another gem in the crown of Bharat mata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Instead of cheering to such news, spend the money to fight poverty in your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The most thing for the test Agni-5 is about the 3 stages solid fuel technology.
> 
> And the Chinese media speculates the maximum range of Agni-5 is beyond 8000km.



with Indian missiles its payload vs weight the lighter the payload the longer the range even with Agni 3 we have an ICBM because its range at 1.5tonnes is at 3,500 now if its payload was just 180kg its range would be more than 2x as long



Surenas said:


> Instead of cheering to such news, spend the money to fight poverty in your country.



congrats your the first troll in this thread!!!!!


----------



## Sher Malang

Congratulations India, you deserve this power! keep up the effort!

btw did anyone opposed this launch or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LiberalAtheist

2,000 POSTS FOR ME

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AADHAAR

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> next target should be SLBM launch



True.. and that is very important.

Even if road mobile / canisterized, we don't want to many of them moving around on our highways (esp nuclear tipped ones).

Submarine launched are the way to go .... even the range is also not that critical because submarines can sail to the Arctic / Pacific or Atlantic and then launch !

That's why operationalizing Arihant and mating it with SLBMs is critical .... even if it's K-4 or K-15 to begin with.


----------



## yyetttt

parkland said:


> dw man indiapakistan, we r one just 2 different nations. world made us enemies but its time not to fight but collaborate for shining south asia.


 
Haha you are our worst enemy but you are also brother you cannot deny that lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Sher Malang said:


> Congratulations India, you deserve this power! keep up the effort!
> 
> btw did anyone opposed this launch or not?



India is know as responsible nuclear power ...... so actually no one can oppose openly


----------



## Surenas

PunjabiSidhu said:


> congrats your the first troll in this thread!!!!!



I'm not a troll, but someone with common sense. Just look at your country.


----------



## parkland

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The most thing for the test Agni-5 is about the 3 stages solid fuel technology.
> 
> And the Chinese media speculates the maximum range of Agni-5 is beyond 8000km.
> 
> The miniaturization technology is also important.
> 
> For example our DF-31A is smaller than Topol M. However, DF-31A has a longer range with bigger payload.



dude its a 3 stage sold propellent and i personally dont think it is anyway less than 7000km. who cares right? all we wanted is the technology. 7000 or 5000 screw that. the ppl who r experts on missiles know the real range whether in china or india or usa. let them worry for that.


----------



## AADHAAR

Sher Malang said:


> Congratulations India, you deserve this power! keep up the effort!
> 
> btw did anyone opposed this launch or not?



Only "Global Times" ...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bang Galore said:


> It's true what they say, the Chinese only respect power.



We respect people who work hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

CHEST BUMP TIME!!!!!


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Surenas said:


> I'm not a troll, but someone with common sense. Just look at your country.



your going off topic by including poverty with missile tests therefore you are trolling there are *many *other threads to discuss poverty in India this ain't one of them either stay on topic or gtfo. have a nice day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

jellodragon said:


> Haha you are our worst enemy but you are also brother you cannot deny that lol



i live in canada man when we play cricket here, i dont find any difference. we r all same, well india is a big country and we have to prove our power in the world. coz if u dont then no respect.


----------



## medulla

PunjabiSidhu said:


> 2,000 POSTS FOR ME



Today DRDO and Punjabi sidhu accomplished their desired goal .congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

Tamizhan said:


> Surya....



Shhhh.... Surya series a _myth_..


----------



## Surenas

PunjabiSidhu said:


> your going off topic by including poverty with missile tests therefore you are trolling there are *many *other threads to discuss poverty in India this ain't one of them either stay on topic or gtfo. have a nice day



Well, I would like to say congratulations, but I would rather do that when you made some social-economic breakthroughs. Have a nice day and go brag the whole day about your 'achievement' while it bring no food to anybody's mouth.


----------



## jai231179

Surenas said:


> I'm not a troll, but someone with common sense. Just look at your country.



LOL @ the troll.....


----------



## roshangjha

Surenas said:


> Instead of cheering to such news, spend the money to fight poverty in your country.


 
Money is being spent on Poverty Reduction too. But, there is something called Budgeting. You do not spend every penny that you have on Poverty Reduction. There is a defence budget. DRDO is building all these within the set budget limit. If you were in India, you would understand that being circled by hostile countries makes it important for us to stay updated on the defence front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Surenas said:


> Instead of cheering to such news, spend the money to fight poverty in your country.



We already do that.

POVERTY ALLEVIATION IN RURAL INDIA  STRATEGY AND PROGRAMMES


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

PunjabiSidhu said:


> with Indian missiles its payload vs weight the lighter the payload the longer the range even with Agni 3 we have an ICBM because its range at 1.5tonnes is at 3,500 now if its payload was just 180kg its range would be more than 2x as long



I think a multiple MIRV ICBM should need at least 1500kg of payload, it depends the miniaturization of your missile technology.

We got 1750kg for our DF-31A and 2800kg for our JL-2A.

MissileThreat :: CSS-9 (DF-31/DF-31A)

MissileThreat :: CSS-NX-5/CSS-NX-4 (JL-2)


----------



## Developereo

Congrats to India on technological breakthroughs.



parkland said:


> general kayani has surrendered calling for friendship. has anyone ever heard a pakistani chief calling for friendship wwith india



Settle down. Agni V makes no difference to Pakistan. Our earlier missiles on both sides are enough.



Rig Vedic said:


> The most important thing is the technologies which are being validated - ring laser gyros, carbon composite rocket nozzles, MIRV etc.



Exactly. These technologies have applications well beyond this missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SinoChallenger

1nd1a said:


> I just hope this is true....Eagerly waiting for a confirmed report. I have to talk with one member in PDF.
> 
> [video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/live/channel/ndtv24x7?pfrom=home-lateststories[/video]
> 
> Its confirmed that it hit the target. Its a complete success....now were are the trolls...
> 
> yesterday you all said that no body will be able to keep you all away from keyboard...where are you all hiding....Your backs would be on fire....


Seriously, there is no target to hit in the indian ocean. The target is the indian ocean.

Anyway, only the indian government knows how successful this test _really_ was. The only thing we actually know is the missile didn't blow up right away on the launchpad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

man unbelieveable day.


----------



## AADHAAR

parkland said:


> dude its a 3 stage sold propellent and i personally dont think it is anyway less than 7000km. who cares right? all we wanted is the technology. 7000 or 5000 screw that. the ppl who r experts on missiles know the real range whether in china or india or usa. let them worry for that.



Put it on a submarine and the range become less important.

But more importantly, it's safer to have nuclear tipped ones in the ocean than roaming on the highways.

(of otherwise equipping the road mobile one will take longer time, if mating with the warhead is done when needed).

SLBMs are the best deterrent .... so far.


----------



## jai231179

SinoChallenger said:


> Seriously, there is no target to hit in the indian ocean. The target is the indian ocean.
> 
> Anyway, only the indian government knows how successful this test _really_ was. The only thing we actually know is the missile didn't blow up right away on the launchpad.



I can see CPC pays u well to troll. Keep up the good work


----------



## Aqua

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We respect people who work hard.


 
Respect mate, we should learn that big power comes along with big responsibilities. Hope for the peace in the region.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

SinoChallenger said:


> Seriously, there is no target to hit in the indian ocean. The target is the indian ocean.
> 
> Anyway, only the indian government knows how successful this test _really_ was. The only thing we actually know is the missile didn't blow up right away on the launchpad.



damn i've been waiting to see you post on this thread and quite frankly i'm surprised your not trolling like usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Wow! Great news. And easily the most popular thread here. 30 pages already and 268 current viewers.  

Kudos DRDO.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Congos my friends.....and congos to DRDO...

time to do some mistimukh..







and do some vangra...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

PunjabiSidhu said:


> 2,000 POSTS FOR ME




Congrats make. Continue the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

269 members now...

GR!FF!N ManuZ Sir LurkaLot Kaniska Surenas The SC t_for_talli PunjabiSidhu noksss medulla Vasily Zaytsev Syama Ayas ChineseTiger1986 Omega007 roshangjha Filmmaker ALOK31 indushek Fireurimagination AGHORI hembo jha Nothing Sashan Ambitious.Asian DRDO crimemaster_gogo SuperManouverableStealth Rig Vedic parkland kinsr SinoChallenger AADHAAR WUDA Developereo tamsel raavan BANGBRO Devianz RPK mayankmatador mautkimaut kaykay sudhir007 Ajaxpaul deckingraj Speaker lightoftruth EastWest Great Sachin AmritSingh harpoon ULTRAVIOLET Manas BlueDot_in_Space Bl_tZ Tija Bang Galore Relucent zip shelly

keep them coming.._


----------



## AADHAAR

SinoChallenger said:


> Seriously, there is no target to hit in the indian ocean. The target is the indian ocean.
> 
> Anyway, only the indian government knows how successful this test _really_ was. The only thing we actually know is the missile didn't blow up right away on the launchpad.



So only chinese govt know if china's missile are any good ... or just "propaganda weapons".


----------



## AvidSpice

SinoChallenger said:


> Seriously, there is no target to hit in the indian ocean. The target is the indian ocean.
> 
> Anyway, only the indian government knows how successful this test _really_ was. The only thing we actually know is the missile didn't blow up right away on the launchpad.




You absence was being long felt here. Welcome. And you are wrong about the target. It was just a _dummy target_. The real target is _China_!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

SinoChallenger said:


> Seriously, there is no target to hit in the indian ocean. The target is the indian ocean.
> 
> Anyway, only the indian government knows how successful this test _really_ was. The only thing we actually know is the missile didn't blow up right away on the launchpad.



Sino just leave it no point in dragging this on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SinoChallenger said:


> Seriously, there is no target to hit in the indian ocean. The target is the indian ocean.
> 
> Anyway, only the indian government knows how successful this test _really_ was. The only thing we actually know is the missile didn't blow up right away on the launchpad.



Well, this is the first time for India, the missile lifted off and went to its flight path. This is a success for them.

There were many Indian members who had congratulated us in the past for the successful flight tests of JL-2A, and i think we should show more class this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LiberalAtheist

i'll be sure to roll up and smoke a blunt to celebrate you all should do the same too


----------



## StingRoy

Hu Songshan said:


> Sino just leave it no point in dragging this on.



No no ... please let him continue... I have already got my popcorns and coke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, this is the first time for India, the missile lifted off and went to its flight path. This is a success for them.
> 
> There were many Indian members who had congratulated for the successful flight tests of JL-2A, and i think we should show more class this time.



I posted the China manned moon mission and were polite Indians thanked us I suggest returning the favor.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Surenas said:


> Well, I would like to say congratulations, but I would rather do that when you made some social-economic breakthroughs. Have a nice day and go brag the whole day about your 'achievement' while it bring no food to anybody's mouth.



We(*INDIANS*) dont need your advice.


Congratulations to fellow Indian brothers on this achievement.


----------



## jbond197

Surenas said:


> I'm not a troll, but someone with common sense. Just look at your country.


Europe got no poverty but still running to poor Asia for the funds to survive!! So take my advise, take care of your ar$e first!!


----------



## SpArK

"Many new technologies including the state of art navigation system and carbon composite rocket motor casings tested"

The Hindu : News / National : Agni V successfully test-fired

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

I expected the test to fail, considering the failure of Vernier thrusters in GLSV in 2010

Anyways! Congrats DRDO and ISRO







Godda celebrate this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Hu Songshan said:


> I posted the China manned moon mission and were polite Indians thanked us I suggest returning the favor.



If only some people showed more sensibility this forum would have been a much better place for sensible discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hu Songshan said:


> I posted the China manned moon mission and were polite Indians thanked us I suggest returning the favor.



True, we should not undermine other's hard work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raavan

sab nirmal baba kee kripa hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Surenas said:


> I'm not a troll, but someone with common sense. Just look at your country.



What do you know about India's situation....there are enemy sitting to gulp India.....we need ICBM so we can remain a country to fight poverty....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indushek

Syama Ayas said:


> I expected the test to fail, considering the failure of Vernier thrusters in GLSV in 2010
> 
> Anyways! Congrats DRDO and ISRO



mama manavallu aripinchesaru, keka vinnappati nundi santhosham agatledu ikkada. Ivala sayantram mandu party ki ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jai231179

Haters will do what they do best, keep hating while hiding behind their keyboards. The only thing of relevance on this forum is the successful missile test, not poverty or anything else u guys choose to front as an argument.

The guy who was in Odisha yesterday...u managed to get any footage out mate?


----------



## Markus

Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

indushek said:


> mama manavallu aripinchesaru, keka vinnappati nundi santhosham agatledu ikkada. Ivala sayantram mandu party ki ready.



Hyderabad lo unte, nenu vochevadini, pandaga cheskodaninki , enjoy mama!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Surenas said:


> We don't run to your countries. We just like to visit it and see how poor and dirty it is. This is my last post here. Have a nice day.


Listen to me one last time before you leave.. Tell me, what exactly you lazy ar$es manufacture.. You are so lost enjoying your social-economic successes that you forgot you got to manufacture/produce/grow something to survive. Are you lazy ar$es not so heavily dependent on others to do everything for you? And this is when you are buried under piles of debt.. Now, if that's your reality and world then we are better off poor.. Now, now take a hike!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

DRDO, ISRO, DOD, Tax payers   

 Politicians


----------



## indushek

jai231179 said:


> Haters will do what they do best, keep hating while hiding behind their keyboards. The only thing of relevance on this forum is the successful missile test, not poverty or anything else u guys choose to front as an argument.
> 
> The guy who was in Odisha yesterday...u managed to get any footage out mate?



Leave this hate talk yaar, enjoy this thread and keep the fight for some other thread.


----------



## Black Widow

Great Sachin said:


> What do you know about India's situation....there are enemy sitting to gulp India.....we need ICBM so we can remain a country to fight poverty....


 



sorry you are wrong. its not bout war, its bout technological power. these kind of programs give moral to best mind at work. 

In worst case these can be used as WMD. But only in worst case.


----------



## boxer_B

*Surenas* my friend, the size of your country is even less than some of states of India. There is a difference between driving a Truck and driving a moped. If we have brains to develop an ICBM then rest assured, we have brains to alleviate poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Sir LurkaLot said:


> I would like to dedicate this success to this video.


*What the heck has this video got to do with the Agni?  THIS IS A FAILED LAUNCH OF A* *RUSSIAN MISSILE!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Syama Ayas said:


> Hyderabad lo unte, nenu vochevadini, pandaga cheskodaninki , enjoy mama!



aiethe enni bottles leputhaaru ivala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mayankmatador

Syama Ayas said:


> I expected the test to fail, considering the failure of Vernier thrusters in GLSV in 2010
> 
> Anyways! Congrats DRDO and ISRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you idiot subh subh bolo lolll,,, chalo dear aaj sab maaf,,,itni khusi itni khusi mjhe aaj tak nahi mili,,,
> anybody has hanky
> Today
> surya ast,,, pahari mast


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

jbond197 said:


> Europe got no poverty but still running to poor Asia for the funds to survive!! So take my advise, take care of your ar$e first!!



I think the major developing countries in Asia like China/India/Pakistan/Indonesia should work together for a better tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

SinoChallenger said:


> Seriously,W there is no target to hit in the indian ocean. The target is the indian ocean.
> National Security Cutters
> Anyway, only the indian government knows how successful this test _really_ was. The only thing we actually know is the missile didn't blow up right away on the launchpad.



How about a final warning not to select a target, any target, in the Indian Ocean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

OrionHunter said:


> *What the heck has this video got to do with the Agni?  THIS IS A FAILED LAUNCH OF A* *RUSSIAN MISSILE!!!!*



Check this page, it has the video 

Agni V, India's first ICBM, successfully test-fired


----------



## Filmmaker

raavan said:


> sab nirmal baba kee kripa hai


----------



## Surenas

boxer_B said:


> *Surenas* my friend, the size of your country is even less than some of states of India. There is a difference between driving a Truck and driving a moped. If we have brains to develop an ICBM then rest assured, we have brains to alleviate poverty.



Size doesn't matter (like most girls will say). Just look:

List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

When you managed to get in the top 100 let me know and I come to congratulate your guys.


----------



## Ammyy

mayankmatador said:


> Syama Ayas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected the test to fail, considering the failure of Vernier thrusters in GLSV in 2010
> 
> Anyways! Congrats DRDO and ISRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you idiot subh subh bolo lolll,,, chalo dear aaj sab maaf,,,itni khusi itni khusi mjhe aaj tak nahi mili,,,
> anybody has hanky
> Today
> surya ast,,, pahari mast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this ??
> 
> Govinda- Partner comedy - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> mayankmatador said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syama Ayas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected the test to fail, considering the failure of Vernier thrusters in GLSV in 2010
> 
> Anyways! Congrats DRDO and ISRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you idiot subh subh bolo lolll,,, chalo dear aaj sab maaf,,,itni khusi itni khusi mjhe aaj tak nahi mili,,,
> anybody has hanky
> Today
> surya ast,,, pahari mast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this ??
> 
> Govinda- Partner comedy - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

OrionHunter said:


> *What the heck has this video got to do with the Agni?  THIS IS A FAILED LAUNCH OF A* *RUSSIAN MISSILE!!!!*



Its a failed V2 launch actually


----------



## Aqua

Surenas said:


> We don't run to your countries. We just like to visit it and see how poor and dirty it is. This is my last post here. Have a nice day.


 
Listen man, what u here comment about poor? How close did u see? I belong from a lower class family resides in village. My father is a farmer & my uncles doesn't see a city yet. I studied and I am more working in a city living 1500 km far from family. I can only say get the f..k out of here. After a generation gap at least one family recover and rest will recover gradually on time. But for that at least our country should remain integrated. We don't want Once we enjoy dinner and some cross border and enter our home anytime. Can't live life in fear. If u don't have good strong house u can't protect it from goons/robbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swati Shukla

DRDO Made India Proud..
Congrats DRDO.. 



Sir LurkaLot said:


> Agni-V test fired successfully from Odisha coast, India joins elite club
> 
> Balasore(Odisha): India The test fired indigenously developed nuclear capable Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) Agni-5 successfully from Odisha coast ,sources said
> 
> According to the sources the test ttok place at around 8.15 am today.
> 
> With this the missile will have a strike range of over 5,000 kilometers. The test fire of the missile will be conducted from the launch pad-4 of the Integrated Test Range (ITR) in Wheeler island off the coast of Odisha.
> 
> The surface-to-surface missile Agni-V that can carry a pay-load of 1 tonne is 17 m long, 2 m wide and weighs 50 tonnes.
> 
> Only the US, Russia, France and China possess the capability to operate an ICBM.
> 
> DRDO plans to conduct more such tests of the missile over the next one year after studying and analyzing the parameters achieved in each subsequent trial.
> 
> In November last year, DRDO had successfully test fired the 3,500 km range Agni-4 missile giving muscle to India's deterrent capability against the military adversaries.
> 
> DRDO has also placed necessary equipments to collect data on the trajectory and flight of the missile and other necessary data which will be studied further for its future development.
> 
> India presently possesses the Agni-I, which has a range of 700 km, the Agni-2 (2,000 km), Agni-III and IV (3,000 plus km).
> 
> 
> Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Breaking on Tarmak007: Agni-5 hits the target
> 
> 
> India's Agni-V missile, which was test-fired from Wheeler Island at 8.05 am today successfully hit the target. Sources confirm to Tarmak007 that the test was a *'huge hit.'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jai Hind!!!*
> 
> 
> Here's the video


----------



## StingRoy

Two more tests to be conducted by DRDO on AgniI V

We will conduct 2 more tests: DRDO chief --Videos India:IBNLive Videos


----------



## Edevelop

Check out how many people are using this thread.
LOL 269 Users!!!!!!!
Is this a record on PDF?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*CNN Special story on Indian ICBM:*

India launches long-range missile on test flight - CNN.com


----------



## AGHORI

PunjabiSidhu said:


> 2,000 POSTS FOR ME



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## boxer_B

Surenas said:


> Size doesn't matter (like most girls will say). Just look:
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> When you managed to get in the top 100 let me know and I come to congratulate your guys.



List of countries by external debt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

when you manage to get out of top 10, let me know and i come to congratulate you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## mayankmatador

Surenas said:


> Size doesn't matter (like most girls will say). Just look:
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> When you managed to get in the top 100 let me know and I come to congratulate your guys.



you are welcome,,,,
bro removing poverty is a concern,, but our security is also a great concern, so we are acting on both fronts..
and we will change the situation in near future



Surenas said:


> Size doesn't matter (like most girls will say). Just look:
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> When you managed to get in the top 100 let me know and I come to congratulate your guys.



you are welcome,,,,
bro removing poverty is a concern,, but our security is also a great concern, so we are acting on both fronts..
and we will change the situation in near future


----------



## Black Widow

cb4 said:


> Check out how many people are using this thread.
> LOL 269 Users!!!!!!!
> Is this a record on PDF?


 



Its a high number but i thjbk MMRCA thread had more visitors when rafael was selected.


----------



## roshangjha

Surenas said:


> Size doesn't matter (like most girls will say). Just look:
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> When you managed to get in the top 100 let me know and I come to congratulate your guys.



Dude, we have a population which is 100 times your population. And we have started working for a better future just 60 years back. It takes time. 

As for PCI, you are not the best in the world even with such a PUNY population. If you look at the list carefully, you will understand that the best countries TEND to have the smallest populations in the world. It is easier to make 1 crore people rich. It is much more difficult to do that to 120 crores. Go figure. And if we take the top 1 crore people from our country, you are not EVEN CLOSE to their level of richness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

boxer_B said:


> List of countries by external debt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> when you manage to get out of top 10, let me know and i come to congratulate you guys.



List is worthless. Our credit rating is still AAA, the best there is. Whats yours? Haha. 

List of countries by credit rating - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

CorporateAffairs said:


> aiethe enni bottles leputhaaru ivala



nadi maximum 3 strong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

boxer_B said:


> List of countries by external debt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> when you manage to get out of top 10, let me know and i come to congratulate you guys.



 you said the same thing in a much better way then i did..


----------



## Surenas

mayankmatador said:


> you are welcome,,,,
> bro removing poverty is a concern,, but our security is also a great concern, so we are acting on both fronts..
> and we will change the situation in near future



Don't get me wrong, I would like to see a strong and more socially developed India. So if you're thinking that this achievement will give your country a boost, than I'm gladly welcome it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinoChallenger

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, this is the first time for India, the missile lifted off and went to its flight path. This is a success for them.


Hmmmm.....  I don't think this was supposed to happen.











ChineseTiger1986 said:


> There were many Indian members who had congratulated us in the past for the successful flight tests of JL-2A, and i think we should show more class this time.


JL-2A is not meant for india, obviously. Did you see them cheer our J-10 air strike exercises in Tibet?


----------



## Awesome

Look at the level of reporting very calm. 

When Pakistan does its test of an ICBM the news reports will be reporting Pakistan can now hit Berlin and Paris


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

mayankmatador said:


> you idiot subh subh bolo lolll,,, chalo dear aaj sab maaf,,,itni khusi itni khusi mjhe aaj tak nahi mili,,,
> anybody has hanky
> Today
> surya ast,,, pahari mast



Can't help it, i see the future based on probability.


----------



## boxer_B

jbond197 said:


> you said the same thing in a much better way then i did..



Leave him. He is hiding his true nationality and masquerading as Dutch. Lets have fun.


----------



## SpArK

April 19 - the day Aryabhatta & Salyut 1 were launched.Today we celebrate launch of Agni V & Guj dedicating 600 MW solar power to the nation

A tweet from " you know who"...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Black Widow

Surenas said:


> Don't get me wrong, I would like to see a strong and more socially developed India. So if you're thinking that this achievement will give your country a boost, than I'm gladly welcome it.


 



Why don't you create a new thread on your topic. Some one stop this guy.....


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Syama Ayas said:


> nadi maximum 3 strong



a vuru bhayya needi


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*BBC special report on INDIAN ICBM:*
BBC News - India test launches Agni-V long-range missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## SpArK

Flightpath of the Agni V would be called Agnipath, huh?


----------



## faizahmad

MUBARAK HOO-


----------



## GR!FF!N

CorporateAffairs said:


> Check this page, it has the video
> 
> Agni V, India's first ICBM, successfully test-fired



buddy...this is a video of german V-2 missile of WW-2


----------



## jbond197

Surenas said:


> List is worthless. Our credit rating is still AAA, the best there is. Whats yours? Haha.
> 
> List of countries by credit rating - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Netherlands per Capita debt of $226,503 vs India's per capita debt of $237.. Look at your size (a tiny mosquito) and then look at India's size(a mammoth elephant) still India's per capita debt 1000 times less.. Now tell me, don't you feel you owe somebody a huge sum? Do you think your govt will keep of funding you people your lazy life styles for long? Note the fact - India's poor are living with lesser debt than you


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## NirmalKrish

Roybot said:


> You haven't seen our Inter continental boomerangs yet



 next it will be rocket propelled Didgeridoos


----------



## GR!FF!N

SinoChallenger said:


> Hmmmm.....  I don't think this was supposed to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JL-2A is not meant for india, obviously. Did you see them cheer our J-10 air strike exercises in Tibet?



sino brother is back.....congrats bro...


----------



## AGHORI

Surenas said:


> I'm not a troll, but someone with common sense. Just look at your country.



Yeah your common sense can be seen in your posts LOL


----------



## Jason bourne

Lankan Ranger said:


>




WO SNEAK PIC VALA PHOTO KISNE RAKHA THA :x


----------



## Dark Angel

SpArK said:


> Flightpath of the Agni V would be called Agnipath, huh?






where do u get ur humor from dude .... nice


----------



## CorporateAffairs

If launched from the Andaman Islands, it will also reach Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

CorporateAffairs said:


> a vuru bhayya needi



Hyderabadu!


----------



## Black Widow

CorporateAffairs said:


> *BBC special report on INDIAN ICBM:*
> BBC News - India test launches Agni-V long-range missile


 



A5 is not ICBM, i saw some interviews this morning none of sientists called it ICBM. all call it long range missile, which CAN be used as base for ICBM.



I don't know why media is confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

Congratulations to india for getting the missile off the launch pad without blowing up right away 

At least the first 30 seconds of the flight looked okay, thought it didn't look so good at 1:00.


----------



## AGHORI

congrats to fellow Indians.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Black Widow said:


> I don't know why media is confused.



When was there a time when they weren't confused? They suck when it comes to technical jargon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AGHORI

SinoChallenger said:


> Congratulations to india for getting the missile off the launch pad without blowing up right away
> 
> At least the first 30 seconds of the flight looked okay, thought it didn't look so good at 1:00.



Check your eyesight.


----------



## SpArK

Proud moment for every Indian. Successful launch of AGNI V - Full Video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GR!FF!N said:


> buddy...this is a video of german V-2 missile of WW-2



How come the german missle has Indian flag on it


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Just Heard Avinash Chander who said,

1. About the accuracy of the missile, the warhead was not only tracked but *"Visualised"* by two ships at the impact point.

2. The warhead *"Exploded"* upon reaching its target point.


Interesting..........

What kind of warhead did they use?

Any guesses...............


----------



## mayankmatador

Surenas said:


> Don't get me wrong, I would like to see a strong and more socially developed India. So if you're thinking that this achievement will give your country a boost, than I'm gladly welcome it.



definetly you don't know the situation in this part of the world,,, 3 nuclear weapon state which are not in good relation with india .it is considered as a weapon of peace and a deterrent to probable enemies.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Black Widow said:


> A5 is not ICBM, i saw some interviews this morning none of sientists called it ICBM. all call it long range missile, which CAN be used as base for ICBM.
> 
> I don't know why media is confused.



Bro, if it can travel continents, shoulnt it be called as an ICBM


----------



## mayankmatador

Surenas said:


> Don't get me wrong, I would like to see a strong and more socially developed India. So if you're thinking that this achievement will give your country a boost, than I'm gladly welcome it.



definetly you don't know the situation in this part of the world,,, 3 nuclear weapon state which are not in good relation with india .it is considered as a weapon of peace and a deterrent to probable enemies.


----------



## GR!FF!N

SinoChallenger said:


> Congratulations to india for getting the missile off the launch pad without blowing up right away
> 
> At least the first 30 seconds of the flight looked okay, thought it didn't look so good at 1:00.



so....comedy starts.....i'm getting popcorn..


----------



## SpArK

*While international attention has focused on North Koreas failed missile test last week, India has taken a shot at ascending to the exclusive club of countries possessing the necessary technology for Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) capabilities.
*


*India is trollingg.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nothing

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I apologize for some of my compatriots being rude towards India yesterday.
> 
> Anyway it is good news for Asia as India is getting stronger.



I really appreciate your spirit, and looks like you reflects overall Chinese people's view sometimes . 
Congrats every one.. I know we all waited for this too long.. specially last 20-24 hours.. it was long ..


----------



## GR!FF!N

CorporateAffairs said:


> How come the german missle has Indian flag on it



its not...i saw the same video so many times in history channel because they telecasted same episode on V-2 for atleast 10 times.. 

check this pic..and check the missile of the video..


----------



## vsdoc

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Congratulation India, now it should be 15000km ICBM for the next step.


 
That will happen but I doubt we would move directly to 15,000.

This is probably the upper limit of the Agni range.

Next series would probably be 8,000, then 12,000, and finally the 15,000+.

Most of the important end-flight guidance technology already seems to be in place, as is MIRV.

Thanks for your wishes and Jai Hind!


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wrigsted

Congratulations India, I salute you!

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Black Widow

CorporateAffairs said:


> Bro, if it can travel continents, shoulnt it be called as an ICBM


 


No its not. if we go by ur logic,fire a missile from spain to morraco and call it ICBM. The international standard says the ICBM MUST have range greater than 5500 km:. A5 is 500 km short. I don't know if DRDO purposefully kept it or not.

Now some one will say that reduce the payload and it will become ICBM, thats wrong, the range should be 5500 for maximum payload.


----------



## SpArK

*Top 10 facts about Agni-V
*

1). India will break into the exclusive ICBM club of six countries including the United States, Russia, United Kingdom, China and France once the 50-tonne Agni-V is ready for induction by 2014-2015, although some others say unless India acquires an 8,000 km range missile, it cannot become a part of this club. But DRDO scientists are sticking to their claim.

2). The Agni series of missiles, including Agni-V, is crucial for India's defence vis-a-vis China since Beijing has upped the ante in recent times by deploying missiles in Tibet Autonomous Region bordering India. 

3). Tipped to be a game changer by DRDO Chief Dr VK Saraswat, Agni-V will extend India's reach all over Asia, parts of Africa and parts of Europe. 

4). Once fired, it cannot be stopped. It travels faster than a bullet and can carry 1,000 kilograms of nuclear weapons. It can be launched using a special canister. Why, it can even be launched from a roadside!

5). With a range of 5,000 km, Agni-V, once validated and inducted into the armed forces after several more tests, will be India's longest-range missile to carry a nuclear warhead. It will have the capacity to carry a nuclear warhead weighing over a tonne.

6). Agni-V will give India the technological know-how to launch many nuclear warheads using the same missile.

7). Agni-V can be configured to launch small satellites and can be used later even to shoot down enemy satellites in orbits.

8). The missile can be launched only after a decision by the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS). 

9). Seventeen metres tall, Agni-V's three-stages are powered by solid propellants. The first rocket engine takes it to a height of about 40 kilometres. The second stage pushes it to about 150 kilometres. The third stage takes it to about 300 kilometres above the Earth. The missile finally reaches a height of about 800 kilometres.

10). This is India's first launch of a 5,000 kilometre range missile.


Top 10 facts about Agni-V

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Hu Songshan said:


> Seriously quit trolling, I'm starting to* doubt your chinese*.



I think so too.. Don't see any particular reason why a Buddhist/Atheist would hate Hindus so badly.. Anyways, he is as usual funny..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaiind

its party time guys.Congrats to the DRDO V.great milestone achieved by our guys.it is the New ear in the indian missile history.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

wrigsted said:


> Congratulations India, I salute you!



Thanks man


----------



## navtrek

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I hope India has the ability to deliver this to Washington DC and NYC as well in the near future.



We don't have to do that in a few years an American Indian will be the president of USA. He he  we are experts at migrating to USA. 

Don't worry the Chinese community is not far behind either we will rule the world. ha he  Together we can colonize USA


----------



## SMStealth

1962 spanking said:


> india proves once again that it is a belligenrent and unstable regime full of religious hindu extremists.
> india is a spoiler, destructor and a global bullying thug.
> 
> its time china gave our missile technology to pakistan so pakistan can have ICBMs and counter balance india.
> 
> this hindu regime has very strong similarities to the nazi regime.
> india is extremely militiristic seeking war all over the world and threatening china.
> what kind of sick murderers choose the path of militarism instead of feeding its own people.
> 
> the indian regime builds a military while its population is starving to death, importing billions of weapons while its mortality rate is skyrocketing, its deficits are massive and its debt is staggering at 70% of gdp. its infrastructure is worse than most african countries. it practices one of the worlds worst human rights atrocities in that vulgar and repulsive caste system.
> 
> in social indicators india is 40 years behind china Comparing India and China: Chasing the dragon | The Economist
> yet these thugs are more interested in religion, war, death and destruction.
> 
> no wonder countries like sri lanka, pakistan and bangladesh are moving closer and closer to china, because they see this indian thug bullying them.



Haaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

cant stop laughing...its been long I had such a laugh...

Just pity You....Such is the state of ur mind


----------



## Yaduveer

There are currently* 259 users* browsing this thread. (63 members and 196 guests)
Jarha Archie jaiind SamranAli gulte gowthamraj Angad_NSA hembo Major Shaitan Singh Syama Ayas faithfulguy Trichy SinoChallenger roshangjha perplexed Maritimer RPK vsdoc Shardul.....the lion atul0408 Black Widow Surenas DRDO joekrish Omega007 lightoftruth Nothing jha PARAS Aryavart sajan GR!FF!N shree835 zer_0 ULTRAVIOLET illusion8 ares Jason bourne dekho Raje amar Supply&Demand BlueDot_in_Space zip 1962 spanking mayankmatador navtrek AmritSingh Filmmaker Relucent Markus Vasily Zaytsev Ajaxpaul mautkimaut Devianz ManuZ CorporateAffairs 1nd1a PunjabiSidhu NirmalKrish BANGBRO RayKalm


----------



## sajan

1962 spanking said:


> india proves once again that it is a belligenrent and unstable regime full of religious hindu extremists.
> india is a spoiler, destructor and a global bullying thug.
> 
> its time china gave our missile technology to pakistan so pakistan can have ICBMs and counter balance india.
> 
> this hindu regime has very strong similarities to the nazi regime.
> india is extremely militiristic seeking war all over the world and threatening china.
> what kind of sick murderers choose the path of militarism instead of feeding its own people.
> 
> the indian regime builds a military while its population is starving to death, importing billions of weapons while its mortality rate is skyrocketing, its deficits are massive and its debt is staggering at 70% of gdp. its infrastructure is worse than most african countries. it practices one of the worlds worst human rights atrocities in that vulgar and repulsive caste system.
> 
> in social indicators india is 40 years behind china Comparing India and China: Chasing the dragon | The Economist
> yet these thugs are more interested in religion, war, death and destruction.
> 
> no wonder countries like sri lanka, pakistan and bangladesh are moving closer and closer to china, because they see this indian thug bullying them.



The list is short... Google it mate.. you will get more news about 'Evil India'...


----------



## Black Widow

SpArK said:


> *Top 10 facts about Agni-V
> *
> 
> 1). India will break into the exclusive ICBM club of six countries including the United States, Russia, United Kingdom, China and France once the 50-tonne Agni-V is ready for induction by 2014-2015, although some others say unless India acquires an 8,000 km range missile, it cannot become a part of this club. But DRDO scientists are sticking to their claim.
> 
> 2). The Agni series of missiles, including Agni-V, is crucial for India's defence vis-a-vis China since Beijing has upped the ante in recent times by deploying missiles in Tibet Autonomous Region bordering India.
> 
> 3). Tipped to be a game changer by DRDO Chief Dr VK Saraswat, Agni-V will extend India's reach all over Asia, parts of Africa and parts of Europe.
> 
> 4). Once fired, it cannot be stopped. It travels faster than a bullet and can carry 1,000 kilograms of nuclear weapons. It can be launched using a special canister. Why, it can even be launched from a roadside!
> 
> 5). With a range of 5,000 km, Agni-V, once validated and inducted into the armed forces after several more tests, will be India's longest-range missile to carry a nuclear warhead. It will have the capacity to carry a nuclear warhead weighing over a tonne.
> 
> 6). Agni-V will give India the technological know-how to launch many nuclear warheads using the same missile.
> 
> 7). Agni-V can be configured to launch small satellites and can be used later even to shoot down enemy satellites in orbits.
> 
> 8). The missile can be launched only after a decision by the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS).
> 
> 9). Seventeen metres tall, Agni-V's three-stages are powered by solid propellants. The first rocket engine takes it to a height of about 40 kilometres. The second stage pushes it to about 150 kilometres. The third stage takes it to about 300 kilometres above the Earth. The missile finally reaches a height of about 800 kilometres.
> 
> 10). This is India's first launch of a 5,000 kilometre range missile.
> 
> 
> Top 10 facts about Agni-V


 




This one is balanced article, yesterday TOIlet paper printed bullshithh


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Black Widow said:


> No its not. if we go by ur logic,fire a missile from spain to morraco and call it ICBM. The international standard says the ICBM MUST have range greater than 5500 km:. A5 is 500 km short. I don't know if DRDO purposefully kept it or not.
> 
> Now some one will say that reduce the payload and it will become ICBM, thats wrong, the range should be 5500 for maximum payload.



Okay. But, I see a (full fledged ICBM) already in DRDOs kitty 

for the sake of politics, its not being tested


----------



## NirmalKrish

1962 spanking said:


> india proves once again that it is a belligenrent and unstable regime full of religious hindu extremists.
> india is a spoiler, destructor and a global bullying thug.
> 
> its time china gave our missile technology to pakistan so pakistan can have ICBMs and counter balance india.
> 
> this hindu regime has very strong similarities to the nazi regime.
> india is extremely militiristic seeking war all over the world and threatening china.
> what kind of sick murderers choose the path of militarism instead of feeding its own people.
> 
> the indian regime builds a military while its population is starving to death, importing billions of weapons while its mortality rate is skyrocketing, its deficits are massive and its debt is staggering at 70% of gdp. its infrastructure is worse than most african countries. it practices one of the worlds worst human rights atrocities in that vulgar and repulsive caste system.
> 
> in social indicators india is 40 years behind china Comparing India and China: Chasing the dragon | The Economist
> yet these thugs are more interested in religion, war, death and destruction.
> 
> no wonder countries like sri lanka, pakistan and bangladesh are moving closer and closer to china, because they see this indian thug bullying them.



Wtf! what weed are you smoking? anyway's the Chinese members here have to do the job they are destined for, Trolling. if we are filled with religious hindu extremists, then what nut bags are filled with in CHINA? I will tell you they are idiotic CCP propaganda brainwashed bull $hit Assh*les like yourself spewing hate and running around boy who cried the WOLF, we are no thugs in this neighbourhood everyone knows that the biggest thugs on the face of this planet is none other than the Chinese. So shut your trap and spoiling this thread if you don't have anything good to say then don't say anything at all posting  bullc**p


----------



## lepziboy

1962 spanking said:


> so when will india start feeding its population and get rid of that vulgar and repulsive caste system?



Because you cant troll about the launch now you go find different unrelated stories?soo immature disgusting


----------



## WAQAS119

*TIPU* coming soon


----------



## Black Widow

CorporateAffairs said:


> Okay. But, I see a (full fledged ICBM) already in DRDOs kitty
> 
> for the sake of politics, its not being tested


 




Even i think the same. India don't want unwanted atention


----------



## Ammyy

WAQAS119 said:


> *TIPU* coming soon



First test Gauri 3 before making big claims


----------



## Green Hornet

1962 spanking said:


> india proves once again that it is a belligenrent and unstable regime full of religious hindu extremists.
> india is a spoiler, destructor and a global bullying thug.
> 
> its time china gave our missile technology to pakistan so pakistan can have ICBMs and counter balance india.
> 
> this hindu regime has very strong similarities to the nazi regime.
> india is extremely militiristic seeking war all over the world and threatening china.
> what kind of sick murderers choose the path of militarism instead of feeding its own people.
> 
> the indian regime builds a military while its population is starving to death, importing billions of weapons while its mortality rate is skyrocketing, its deficits are massive and its debt is staggering at 70% of gdp. its infrastructure is worse than most african countries. it practices one of the worlds worst human rights atrocities in that vulgar and repulsive caste system.
> 
> in social indicators india is 40 years behind china Comparing India and China: Chasing the dragon | The Economist
> yet these thugs are more interested in religion, war, death and destruction.
> 
> no wonder countries like sri lanka, pakistan and bangladesh are moving closer and closer to china, because they see this indian thug bullying them.


 
What is this?? Mental masturbation???

India is bad, India is bad, India is bad..... Aahhhhh.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

1962 spanking said:


> so when will india start feeding its population and get rid of that vulgar and repulsive caste system?



don't worry we will worry about our caste system and feed our population thats our concern not yours. How about you worry about brushing your teeth properly. The $hit you spew out wreaks on this forum, ah Chinese and their idiotic brain-farts.


----------



## Skull and Bones

WAQAS119 said:


> *TIPU* coming soon



Who? Where? When? How?


----------



## SpArK

AGNI PUTRI, .....ICBM Agni-V Project Director, Tessy Thomas has designed the guidance systems for all Agni missiles.


A Big salute to her.

A article on her.

'Missile woman' to handle ambitious Agni-V project - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAQAS119

DRDO said:


> First test Gauri 3 before making big claims



Let me correct: *TIPU and Ghauri III* coming soon


----------



## Ambitious.Asian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

WAQAS119 said:


> Let me correct: *TIPU and Ghauri III* coming soon



Same gauri 3 that was ready in late 2004 ???

But not tested


----------



## raavan

WAQAS119 said:


> *TIPU* coming soon



it used to come 11 years ago...my favorite show...u can watch it on u tube


----------



## xataxsata

Its a win for India and its youth power 

The average age of Agni V scientists team = 35 years   

Bharat Mata ki jai

DRDO Zindabad

India rocks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LiberalAtheist

lol dw about 1962 cuz his name is about to be in bright pink forever this is a real bastard troll with multiple Acc's you also may know him as ChineseCentury or WS-10Engine etc


----------



## BLEND

A great success..
Jai Hind !!!


----------



## xataxsata

*The Agni V is multi function missile:*

- It can be used as satellite killer missile

- It can launch small satellite on demand 

- It can nuke and destroy India's enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Skull and Bones said:


> Who? Where? When? How?



Don't worry! I was just joking


----------



## xataxsata

Why mods are allowing this??????????

Why they are allowing chinese and pakistanis to post off topic, BS and trolling???????????

Mods plz respect PDF rules.


----------



## SinoChallenger

xataxsata said:


> *The Agni V is multi function missile:*
> 
> - It can be used as satellite killer missile
> 
> - It can launch small satellite on demand
> 
> - It can nuke and destroy India's enemy


It's most used for self-delusion by indians. http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174018-indian-agni-v-veered-off-course.html


----------



## WAQAS119

raavan said:


> it used to come 11 years ago...my favorite show...u can watch it on u tube



I am pretty sure that TIPU Missile will also become your favourite missile


----------



## SpArK

xataxsata said:


> Why mods are allowing this??????????
> 
> Why they are allowing chinese and pakistanis to post off topic, BS and trolling???????????
> 
> Mods plz respect PDF rules.



They are humans too.. the show will run for some more time... 

You can very well judge by the actions on how they feel.


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> I am pretty sure that TIPU Missile will also become your favourite missile



Pehle missile ko test to karo...


----------



## xataxsata

Har Har Mahadev

Nara-e-Takbeer Allah-u-Akbar

Jo Bole So Nihal Sat Sri Akal

India rocks, DRDO Zindabad

Agni V is the world's first truly Indigenous missile, rest are result of cooperation, JVs and theft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1962 spanking

im highly skeptical of this.

i think india is covering up something that went wrong, sinochallenger's picture proves something went wrong.

it launched but i highly doubt it achieved its objective.

i think indian government is hiding the truth of this launch due to the humiliation of the commonwealth games disaster so india cannot afford another global embarrassment.
indians are known to boast about things, so i will wait until all members of the veto power UNSC confirms the missile objective was successful and it didnt veer off course as there have been reports about that.


----------



## NirmalKrish

SinoChallenger said:


> It's most used for self-delusion by indians. http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174018-indian-agni-v-veered-off-course.html



Yes that headline is approved for your CCP controlled media to circulate that bull$hit in china. let the kids be happy in their own little world. Happy? no sweat moron.


----------



## shuntmaster

Congratulations to DRDO and all Indians. 
This is good news for all, since this missile is a game changer and brings stability and balance to the region and world.


----------



## Ammyy

1962 spanking said:


> im highly skeptical of this.
> 
> i think india is covering up something that went wrong, sinochallenger's picture proves something went wrong.
> 
> it launched but i highly doubt it achieved its objective.
> 
> i think indian government is hiding the truth of this launch due to the humiliation of the commonwealth games disaster so india cannot afford another global embarrassment.
> indians are known to boast about things, so i will wait until all members of the veto power UNSC confirms the missile objective was successful and it didnt veer off course as there have been reports about that.



Idiot do you even know flying path for these kinds of missiles ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Break the Silence

jbond197 said:


> Thanks to our Pakistani and Chinese friends for waiting anxiously with us for this test!! I really appreciate your support it meant a lot for this missile..


I dnt wanted to comment.. but ur comment made me.


----------



## roshangjha

1962 spanking said:


> im highly skeptical of this.
> 
> i think india is covering up something that went wrong, sinochallenger's picture proves something went wrong.
> 
> it launched but i highly doubt it achieved its objective.
> 
> i think indian government is hiding the truth of this launch due to the humiliation of the commonwealth games disaster so india cannot afford another global embarrassment.
> indians are known to boast about things, so i will wait until all members of the veto power UNSC confirms the missile objective was successful and it didnt veer off course as there have been reports about that.



yaar seriously, what do you think you are? I am really doubtful on your being Chinese. They seem like sensible people. You are not.

Waise, tum India ka itna care kyo kar rahe ho? Tumhe itni fikr kyo hai India ki?


----------



## 1962 spanking

xataxsata said:


> Har Har Mahadev
> 
> Nara-e-Takbeer Allah-u-Akbar
> 
> Jo Bole So Nihal Sat Sri Akal
> 
> India rocks, DRDO Zindabad
> 
> Agni V is the world's first truly Indigenous missile, rest are result of cooperation, JVs and theft



indigenous my arse, america provided the technology to india in 2004.


----------



## Black Widow

WAQAS119 said:


> Let me correct: *TIPU and Ghauri III* coming soon


 


Both Tipu and G3 is not threat to india, so I will happy to see them successfull. they may provide satellites launch capability to Pakistan. 

don't forget cold war have given us many things, including internet and computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Break the Silence

Congrats to Us.....its mind blowing... very happy!! fb cover update...now its Agni-5..


----------



## roshangjha

1962 spanking said:


> indigenous my arse, america provided the technology to india in 2004.




Have any source to support it or you pulled it out of your same ARSE?


----------



## SpArK

1962 spanking said:


> indigenous my arse, america provided the technology to india in 2004.



They informed you prior to technology transfer and you flew to moon and then used Xray vision to ward off evil from the distant planet from nebula constellation.


----------



## shuntmaster

1962 spanking said:


> indigenous my arse, america provided the technology to india in 2004.



Wow.. really? any source to back this up?

Also, wanna ask you. Is there any upper limit on the number of 50cents you can earn in day. I suppose you must have exceeded your quota for today.


----------



## Break the Silence

1962 spanking said:


> indigenous my arse, america provided the technology to india in 2004.


happy to see you burning..top to Bottom.... please show the proof of your stupid claim..


----------



## LiberalAtheist

1962 spanking said:


> indigenous my arse, america provided the technology to india in 2004.



got any proof or you making up sht like usual mr ChineseCentury?


----------



## USAHawk785

Congratulations , Armed Forces of the Republic of India ! 

Jai Hind !

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jaiind

1962 spanking said:


> indigenous my arse, america provided the technology to india in 2004.


LOL, you don't make us laugh.it is the nightmare to our rivals.if any one not getting sleep,just try to do read super hero comic books.it will give the relaxation to the haters of A5.


----------



## WAQAS119

1962 spanking is making sense....


----------



## hembo

jbond197 said:


> With this I think Agni series should end.. Let's start a new series now, may be something starting with B..


 
Bhashma/ Bhashmasaat (Burnt to ashes)??? 

Badha (Kill)??

Bahudanshhtraa (Many teeth- for MIRVes ones)??

Baanah (Arrow)???

Bhayaavahah (dangerous)???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sachin10

raavan said:


> I was just wondering what is the mileage of Agni 5....i mean *Kitna deti hai?*



Yae sirf leti hae...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soundHound

Finally the news i was waiting for, damn in this nervousness since yesterday has resulted my task list in Bugzilla to grow up to 2 pages... Kudos to team DRDO Team, but tough road ahead as we need to get Cainsterised version and SLBM up and ready in short span of time ahead. I don't know how DRDO is going to manage this many of projects on time, apart then again they have Nirbhay lined up as well.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

WAQAS119 said:


> 1962 spanking is making sense....



you either must be on LSD or in dire need of Prozac you should get that checked out btw


----------



## notsuperstitious

1962 spanking is sounding more and more like 1971 spanking!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NirmalKrish

1962 spanking said:


> indigenous my arse, america provided the technology to india in 2004.



That's exactly how the world feels when you reverse engineer every patented technology that gets released. so look who is talking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

1962 spanking said:


> im highly skeptical of this.
> 
> i think india is covering up something that went wrong, sinochallenger's picture proves something went wrong.
> 
> it launched but i highly doubt it achieved its objective.
> 
> i think indian government is hiding the truth of this launch due to the humiliation of the commonwealth games disaster so india cannot afford another global embarrassment.
> indians are known to boast about things, so i will wait until all members of the veto power UNSC confirms the missile objective was successful and it didnt veer off course as there have been reports about that.



Seems your Grey cells have veered off your brain ...Stop trolling...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

guys..check that out..they made a separate thread for trolling...   

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174018-indian-agni-v-veered-off-course.html

anybody knows CEP of Agni-v???


----------



## SpArK

GR!FF!N said:


> guys..check that out..they made a separate thread for trolling...
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174018-indian-agni-v-veered-off-course.html




Expect more... it shows the importance of the missile.. im expecting 2-3 more threads on same... lets have a blast laughing it out...

You cant expect a thread based on facts and serious discussions on anything Indian, *here*.. just go with the drift...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## USAHawk785

jaiind said:


> LOL, you don't make us laugh.it is the nightmare to our rivals.if any one not getting sleep,just try to do read super hero comic books.it will give the relaxation to the haters of A5.



With the success of the Agni V system, it is apparent that New Delhi has greater leverage in dealing with the Chines-Pakistani Nexus in case of a strategic conflict. 

Now that this system has been tested and to flying colors; The Armed Forces of India should produce 100-200 more for strategic reserve. A nation the size of India, with its population and with its economic clout should have more than 100+ nuclear warheads. A minimum of at least 1,000 in India's strategic reserve should guarantee New Delhi's regional hegemony. 

Right now, GOI has recently acquired 1 nuclear sub (INS Chakra), she should reverse engineer this and build her own indigenous nuclear sub; at least 5 would help champion Indian strategic interests into the world. 

Keep it up guys. Chalte Chalte !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Green Hornet

WAQAS119 said:


> 1962 spanking is making sense....


 
Hahaha! Making sense only to conspiracy theory addicts Pakistanis and Chinese!!


----------



## SMStealth

WAQAS119 said:


> 1962 spanking is making sense....



O Yes....its NON - sense....LOLZ


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

USAHawk785 said:


> With the success of the Agni V system, it is apparent that New Delhi has greater leverage in dealing with the Chines-Pakistani Nexus in case of a strategic conflict.



If MRIVs were part of this test , than it does increase the leverage, but an 8000Km range SLBM with MRIV would be the true deterent.



> Now that this system has been tested and to flying colors; The Armed Forces of India should produce 100-200 more for strategic reserve. A nation the size of India, with its population and with its economic clout should have more than 100+ nuclear warheads. A minimum of at least 1,000 in India's strategic reserve should guarantee New Delhi's regional hegemony.



All the mentioned above can be possible if our economy supports it in the coming 2 decades.



> Right now, GOI has recently acquired 1 nuclear sub (INS Chakra), she should reverse engineer this and build her own indigenous nuclear sub; at least 5 would help champion Indian strategic interests into the world.



We already have our own nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine, currently under sea trails, expected to be operational by 2015

INS_Arihant



> Keep it up guys. *Chalte Chalte* !



Wow! people might doubt your an American.


----------



## USAHawk785

HZR2011 said:


> Now who is more advanced in Missile technology???
> 
> India with a 5500Km ICBM,ABM tech ,1000KM Hypersonic Shaurya,Supersonic Brahmos..,K series SLBM?
> 
> OR
> 
> Pakistan with no more than 3500KM BM,no ABM,No Supersonic let alone hypersonic.No SLBM....?
> 
> You know the answer... yet there are videos in youtube which say pakistan missile tech is superior



It is obvious that India is far more powerful than Pakistan; in conventional and nuclear terms. 

I am actually amazed that in the wars India has had with Pakistan, the Indian Armed Forces practiced restraint. 

India had the capability of rolling through Islamabad, but did not do so; her strategic and tactical goals were merely defensive , albeit in devastating efficiency. 

Comparing Indian and Pakistani defense capabilities is useless; there is no comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Now, This is *A.W.E.S.O.M.E* 

Congrats to DRDO and all scientists of the mother land!! 

You all have made us Proud today!!


----------



## SinoChallenger

HZR2011 said:


> Now who is more advanced in Missile technology???
> 
> India with a 5500Km ICBM,ABM tech ,1000KM Hypersonic Shaurya,Supersonic Brahmos..,K series SLBM?
> 
> OR
> 
> Pakistan with no more than 3500KM BM,no ABM,No Supersonic let alone hypersonic.No SLBM....?
> 
> You know the answer... yet there are videos in youtube which say pakistan missile tech is superior





newdelhinsa said:


> Just to any big mouth low on intellect Chinese 50 cent troll with fuming sigmoid colon.
> 
> India has shoved Agni 5 into your communist *** by openly showing it on TV and by declaring the time and date to rest of the world with all the good details, many days before. They have done it with style and grace unlike thugs of PLA who drive dummies of so called ballistic missiles of unknown range, unknown test validation and unknown success or failure rate around Tienanmen square to bully own local population; they fear would revolt.
> 
> With alleged claim of long know how of ICBM technology and having the same operational, your rust bucket submarines still patrol near the yellow sea naked; without SLBMs.


*LOL at indian inferiority. Your Agni-5 is another humiliating failure. Good luck for Agni-6 and Agni-7.*







*Now it's time for China to put india back in its place! The nuclear missile genie is out of the bottle, too, because india wants to play with the big boys. *


----------



## patriot_indian

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at indian inferiority. Now it's time for China to put india back in its place! The nuclear missile genie is out of the bottle, too, because india wants to play with the big boys.




yaaar koi sino challenger ko *burrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll *de de plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

@Indian Members...


Dont feed the Blind Troll!!

We all know its hard day for all of em!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at indian inferiority. Your so called Agni-5 is another humiliating failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time for China to put india back in its place! The nuclear missile genie is out of the bottle, too, because india wants to play with the big boys.





haahaha... lol... good one... now the next item number.. 


All clap their hands..and cheer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Splurgenxs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## USAHawk785

Don't reply to the troll. Let's stick to the topic. 

Again, Jai Hind !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newdelhinsa

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at indian inferiority. Your so called Agni-5 is another humiliating failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time for China to put india back in its place! The nuclear missile genie is out of the bottle, too, because india wants to play with the big boys.









Your *** is burning faster than Agni 5, its high time you offer your services to PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

Syama Ayas said:


> If MRIVs were part of this test , than it does increase the leverage, but an 8000Km range SLBM with MRIV would be the true deterent.
> 
> 
> 
> All the mentioned above can be possible if our economy supports it in the coming 2 decades.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have our own nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine, currently under sea trails, expected to be operational by 2015
> 
> INS_Arihant
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! people might doubt your an American.



Syama, 

1. I watched a really good Indian film and I remember a scene where the chic kept on saying "chalte chalte" lol
2. I love Indian women. Dated a good number of them. Ah yes, a bit too personal reply if you ask me eh lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zer_0

This missile should ve fall on the head of sino challenger................

we would ve one less photo of random truck with loaded missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Jai Hind....................Congrats DRDO


----------



## SpArK

zer_0 said:


> This missile should ve fall on the head of sino challenger................
> 
> we would ve one less photo of random truck with loaded missile




Oh come on... Its the new *Sino-Mod show* here exclusively in def.pk

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Good news! Congrats to DRDO! 

And Indian PDF members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HZR2011

SinoChallenger said:


> *LOL at indian inferiority. Your Agni-5 is another humiliating failure. Good luck for Agni-6 and Agni-7.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now it's time for China to put india back in its place! The nuclear missile genie is out of the bottle, too, because india wants to play with the big boys. *



are you joker?? How many times will you post the same damn pic??? are you programmed to post only that pic??? or paid by CPC?? or a false flag??
We all know ,when one cant boast of his achievement he boasts his daddy's achievement..

and we know who is the "kid" and who is the "daddy"..all the best hiding behind your daddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

> Is this the official canister launch version for A-5 or Just Impression by NDTV ?


----------



## SpArK

Here's a video with a 3D model of the DRDO missile showing how it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher Malang

*India tests nuke-capable missile able to hit China
*

Published April 19, 2012

Associated Press

NEW DELHI &#8211; India announced the successful test launch Thursday of a new nuclear-capable missile that would give it the capability of striking the major Chinese cities of Beijing and Shanghai for the first time.

The Agni-V missile, with a range of 5,000 kilometers (3,100 miles), still requires a battery of tests before it can be inducted into India's arsenal. But officials hailed the successful launch as a major boost to the country's efforts to counter China's regional dominance and become a respected world power in its own right.

"The nation stands tall today," Defense Minister A.K. Antony said, according to the Press Trust of India.

The test came just days after North Korea's own failed rocket launch, but sparked none of the same global condemnation that greeted that test.

Video released by the government showed the Agni-V taking off from a small launcher on what appeared to be railroad tracks at 8:07 a.m. from Wheeler Island off India's east coast. It rose on a pillar of flame, trailing billows of smoke behind, before arcing through the sky.

The missile hit an altitude of more than 600 kilometers (370 miles), its three stages worked properly and its payload was deployed as planned, the head of India's Defense Research and Development Organization, Vijay Saraswat, told Times Now news channel.

"India has emerged from this launch as a major missile power," he said.

The window for the launch opened Wednesday night, but the test had to be postponed because of weather conditions.

Avinash Chandra, mission director for the test, said that when the launch took place Thursday morning the missile performed as planned.

"We have achieved exactly what we wanted to achieve in this mission," he told Times Now.

The Chinese government did not immediately comment on the missile launch. State-owned China Central Television called the test "a historic moment for India and it shows that India has joined the club of the countries that own ballistic missiles."

The state broadcaster then enumerated some of the missile's shortcomings, from a problem with guidance systems to its 50-ton-plus weight, which it said would require it to be fired from fixed, not mobile positions and thus make it more vulnerable to attack.

"It does not pose a threat in reality," CCTV said.

The Agni-V is a solid-fuel, three-stage missile designed to carry a 1.5-ton nuclear warhead. It stands 17.5 meters (57 feet) tall and was built almost completely with Indian-made technology at a reported cost of 25 billion rupees ($486 million). It can be moved across the country by road or rail and can be used to carry multiple warheads or to launch satellites into orbit.

The missile will need four or five more trials before it can be inducted into India's arsenal at some point in 2014 or 2015, Indian officials said.

China is far ahead of India in the missile race, with intercontinental ballistic missiles capable of reaching anywhere in India. Currently, the longest-range Indian missile, the Agni-III, has a range of 3,500 kilometers (2,100 miles) and falls short of many major Chinese cities.

India hailed Thursday's test as a major step in its fight to be seen as a world power.

"India has today become a nation with the capability to develop, produce, build long-range ballistic missiles and today we are among the six countries who have this capability," Saraswat said.

Analysts say France, Russia, China and the United States have this technology, while Israel is also believed to have developed such missiles.

India and China fought a war in 1962 and continue to nurse a border dispute. India has also been suspicious of Beijing's efforts to increase its influence in the Indian Ocean in recent years.

"While China doesn't really consider India any kind of a threat or any kind of a rival, India definitely doesn't think in the same way," said Rahul Bedi, a defense analyst in New Delhi.

India already has the capability of hitting anywhere inside archrival Pakistan, but has engaged in a splurge of defense spending in recent years to counter the perceived Chinese threat.

The Indian navy took command of a Russian nuclear submarine earlier this year, and India is expected to take delivery of a retrofitted Soviet-built aircraft carrier soon.

The new Agni, named for the Hindi word for fire, is part of this military buildup and was designed to hit deep inside China, Bedi said.

Government officials said the missile should not be seen as a threat.

"We have a declared no-first-use policy, and all our missile systems, they are not country specific. There is no threat to anybody," said Ravi Gupta, spokesman for the Defense Research and Development Organization, which built the missile. "Our missile systems are purely for deterrence and to meet our security needs."

The test came days after North Korea's failed long-range rocket launch. North Korea said the rocket was launched to put a satellite into space, but the U.S. and other countries said it was a cover for testing long-range missile technology.

One Delhi-based Western diplomat dismissed comparisons with the international condemnation of North Korea's launch, saying that Pyongyang was violating U.N. Security Council resolutions requiring it to suspend its missile program, while India is not considered a global threat. The diplomat spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to comment on India's security affairs.

In Washington, State Department spokesman Mark Toner said the United States urges all nuclear-capable states to exercise restraint regarding nuclear capabilities.

"That said, India has a solid non-proliferation record," he told a news briefing. "They're engaged with the international community on non-proliferation issues."

Some reports characterized the Agni-V as an intercontinental ballistic missile &#8212; which would make India one of the few countries to have that capability &#8212; but Gupta and analysts said its range fell short of that category.

India has no need for such sophisticated weapons, said Rajaram Nagappa, a missile expert and the head of the International Strategic and Security Studies Program at the National Institute of Advanced Studies in Bangalore.

"I don't think our threat perceptions are anything beyond this region," he said.

____

Associated Press writer Matthew Pennington in Washington contributed to this report.

*Source:* India tests nuke-capable missile able to hit China | Fox News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humanfirst

Cheers to the missile woman of India..Dr.Tessy thomas..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## USAHawk785

humanfirst said:


> Cheers to the missile woman of India..Dr.Tessy thomas..



Her last name is Thomas? She's Christian?

Addendum: Is she Malu? I know that I have a lot of colleagues in the hospital who are from Kerala (spelling?) who are Christian.


----------



## ricky87

congrats everybody .i am new here


----------



## zer_0

HZR2011 said:


> are you joker?? How many times will you post the same damn pic??? are you programmed to post only that pic??? or paid by CPC?? or a false flag??
> We all know ,when one cant boast of his achievement he boasts his daddy's achievement..
> 
> and we know who is the "kid" and who is the "daddy"..all the best hiding behind your daddy



Dude!!!!! just wait for some time.....

megaton nukes and cj-10k cruise missile on its way


----------



## SpArK

USAHawk785 said:


> Her last name is Thomas? She's Christian?



Yup , a christian from Alleppey, kerala.. got inspired by abdul Kalam,a muslim, welcome to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

On some forums, members are speculating the range of this missile is between 6000 to 8000+ while considering the size and other factors related to this missile.


----------



## xataxsata

USAHawk785 said:


> Her last name is Thomas? She's Christian?
> 
> Addendum: Is she Malu? I know that I have a lot of colleagues in the hospital who are from Kerala (spelling?) who are Christian.



Yes she is a mallu and Christian.

In fact the Agni V team consist of Brahmin, Christian and even a Sikh.


----------



## Bang Galore

Agni V is already the most successful missile ever. I have never seen so many friendly, polite Chinese members here before.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zer_0

Bharat rakshak forum would ve been filled with anti-pak and anti-china comments


----------



## boxer_B

newdelhinsa said:


> *unlike thugs of PLA who drive dummies of so called ballistic missiles of unknown range, unknown test validation and unknown success or failure rate around Tienanmen square to bully own local population; they fear would revolt.
> 
> With alleged claim of long know how of ICBM technology and having the same operational, your rust bucket submarines still patrol near the yellow sea naked; without SLBMs.*



Dude seriously, don't make me laugh to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xataxsata

All the scientists are saying Agni V is more then 5000 kms long range missile, but they are not disclosing its real range.

Is it 5500 kms or 6,000 kms ?????????

It can only b confirmed by chinese when it will hit them in case of war.


----------



## Black Widow

xataxsata said:


> Yes she is a mallu and Christian.
> 
> In fact the Agni V team consist of Brahmin, Christian and even a Sikh.


 


in short A5 team consist Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xataxsata

The Agni 5 will have another test in this year itself 

And then they will test next year from the canister


----------



## USAHawk785

xataxsata said:


> Yes she is a mallu and Christian.
> 
> In fact the Agni V team consist of Brahmin, Christian and even a Sikh.



That's one of the beautiful traits of India, bro. Secular democracy. Where people aren't burned to death for being Christian. 

Keep it up guys. Know that the United States applauds and supports India's rise in South Asia!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xataxsata

Black Widow said:


> in short A5 team consist Indians.



You said it.


----------



## PARAS

SinoChallenger said:


> It's most used for self-delusion by indians. http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174018-indian-agni-v-veered-off-course.html



It has not veered off-course.Do you expect it to go up and up and up and escape into space?It is curving towards its target and the optical illusion makes it look as if its going downwards.How will it hit its target if it doesnt curve??Or do you anticipate it to orbit the moon and then come back to earth to hit the target?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

SpArK said:


> Here's a video with a 3D model of the DRDO missile showing how it works.




Thank god it didn't have those welds for each stage.


----------



## boxer_B

xataxsata said:


> Yes she is a mallu and Christian.
> 
> In fact the Agni V team consist of Brahmin, Christian and even a Sikh.



Very few people would realize that the DRDO chief VK Saraswat and the Chief of Missile development Avinash Chander are *kashmiri pandits* from Kashmir. How much ever they have been wronged by the country, they have always stood for the country. After suffering great personal tragedies the KPs have picked up the remaining bits and tried to make something cheerful and positive out of it. And serving India well, whether from within India or from outside India. India might have forgotten its KPs, they haven't and never will. Jai Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

[video]http://english.cntv.cn/program/china24/20120418/121951.shtml[/video]


----------



## OrionHunter

SinoChallenger said:


> Seriously, there is no target to hit in the indian ocean. The target is the indian ocean.
> 
> *Anyway, only the indian government knows how successful this test really was*. The only thing we actually know is the missile didn't blow up right away on the launchpad.


Clutching at straws as usual? Aren't you dying every minute of the day trying to 'prove' that the launch was a failure? *Unfortunately for you and your ilk, this was a super successful flight that performed according to plan. *So that's egg on your face!






And Shanghai is a nice city, what?  

The next flight would test MIRVs on the Agni V to engage *multiple targets*.

Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Chongqing, W&#468;hàn, Gu&#462;ngzh&#333;u. Nice cities, hmmmm....No one would like to see them turn into a pile of rubble, more so the Chinese!! That would suck! Jeeez! But just one Agni V with MIRVs looks good.  What would happen with a dozen Agnis? Toast! 

Remember, this monster is a counter city weapon of mass destruction and not just a counter force weapon of which we have enough to pulverize your formations in Tibet!

Mera Bharat Mahan!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Black Widow

boxer_B said:


> Very few people would realize that the DRDO chief VK Saraswat and the Chief of Missile development Avinash Chander are *kashmiri pandits* from Kashmir. How much ever they have been wronged by the country, they have always stood for the country. After suffering great personal tragedies the KPs have picked up the remaining bits and tried to make something cheerful and positive out of it. And serving India well, whether from within India or from outside India. India might have forgotten its KPs, they haven't and never will. Jai Hind


 
Wow! i never knew that. The truth is no one care what cast or religion of person sitting next to us.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SinoChallenger said:


> *LOL at indian inferiority. Your Agni-5 is another humiliating failure. Good luck for Agni-6 and Agni-7.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now it's time for China to put india back in its place! The nuclear missile genie is out of the bottle, too, because india wants to play with the big boys. *



Bro, lets discuss this later about Agni-5, today is the party time for the Indian members.

I think ruining people's party is not a good idea, lets stop this today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Damn Those Evil Bhartis did that again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

xataxsata said:


> All the scientists are saying Agni V is more then 5000 kms long range missile, but they are not disclosing its real range.
> 
> Is it 5500 kms or 6,000 kms ?????????
> 
> *It can only b confirmed by chinese when it will hit them in case of war.*



Unfortunately not many Indians will be around to verify that since Chinese missiles will be checking their range.

It's one thing to take pride in one's achievements, quite another to beat war drums mindlessly. Very unnecessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LeGenD

I admit! This is a milestone for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## zer_0

Guys just see Z news................

they r reporting some garbage coming strait from ccp mouth


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

LeGenD said:


> I admit! This is a milestone for India.



Based on the video it doesn't seem like MRIV was tested. If media reports can seen as credible, then i guess vernier thrusters , seems to have been tested successfully. By 2020 Agni -5 will certainly be operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

LeGenD said:


> I admit! This is a milestone for India.



Oh my Gosh...U r wrong again...Its one of the milestones for India & lot more to come...Just wait & watch my dear neighbor..


----------



## untitled

This is one thread being viewed by a lot of people 

*There are currently 177 users browsing this thread. (43 members and 134 guests)*


----------



## xataxsata

*Agni V's reach to the major cities and targets in china*   

1. The Distance between Beijing (Beijing,China) [Airport] and Hyderabad (Andhra Pradesh,India) is :
4439.7 kilometers (km). 

2. The Distance between Beijing (Beijing,China) [Airport] and Pune (Maharashtra,India) is :
4722 kilometers (km). 

3. The Distance between Shanghai / Pudong (Shanghai,China) [Airport] and Pune (Maharashtra,India) is :
4995.23 kilometers (km). 

4. The Distance between Shenzhen (Guangdong,China) [Airport] and Pune (Maharashtra,India) is :
4170.66 kilometers (km). 

5. The Distance between Guangzhou (,China) [Airport] and Pune (Maharashtra,India) is :
4117.28 kilometers (km). 

6. The Distance between Hong Kong Inter-National Airport (,Hong Kong) [Airport] and Pune (Maharashtra,India) is :
4182.31 kilometers (km). 

7. The Distance between Chengdu (Sichuan,China) and Pune (Maharashtra,India) is :
3323.61 kilometers (km). 

8. The Distance between Harbin (,China) [Airport] and Bhopal (Madhya Pradesh,India) is :
5000 kilometers (km). 

9. The Distance between Wuhan (Hubei,China) and Bhopal (Madhya Pradesh,India) is :
3726.9 kilometers (km). 

10. The Distance between The Three Gorges Dam Yichang (Hubei,China) and Bhopal (Madhya Pradesh,India) is :
3443.71 kilometers (km). 

11. The Distance between Tianjin (Tianjin,China) and Bhopal (Madhya Pradesh,India) is :
4131.89 kilometers (km). 

12. The Distance between Chongqing (Chongqing,China) and Bhopal (Madhya Pradesh,India) is :
2977.64 kilometers (km).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fd24

Congrats to India for the successful missile test - great result....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Syama Ayas said:


> Based on the video it doesn't seem like MRIV was tested. If media reports can seen as credible, then i guess vernier thrusters , seems to have been tested successfully. By 2020 Agni -5 will certainly be operational.



Next time when you see they start to test a big flat head version, it will surely be the MIRV one.


----------



## Holmes

Great!
Just Great!


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

The Hindu : News / National : Agni-V successfully test-fired



Agni-V successfully test-fired

Y. Mallikarjun 

T.S. Subramanian



India demonstrated its Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) capability on Thursday by successfully launching its most powerful and longest range missile, Agni-V, from the Wheeler Island off the Odisha coast.

The 17-metre-long surface-to-surface ballistic missile lifted off majestically from a rail mobile launcher at 8.04 a.m. After a flight time of 20 minutes, the missile re-entry vehicle impacted the pre-designated target point more than 5,000 kms away in the Indian Ocean with a high degree of accuracy.

V. K. Sarawat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister told The Hindu immediately after the success of the mission, With this missile launch, India has emerged as a major missile power. We have joined a select group of countries possessing technology to design, develop, build and manufacture long range missiles of this class and technological complexity.

It was a flawless flight and the three stages jettisoned on time. The third stage fired the re-entry vehicle into the atmosphere at perfect angle at an altitude of 100 kms. The pay load withstood the searing temperatures of around 3000 degree Celsius.

This is the first time India has test fired a three-stage, all solid-fuelled missile. Many new technologies including the state of art navigation system and carbon composite rocket motor casings were tested in the missile. All the radar telemetry and electro optical stations along the coast besides three ships tracked the flight trajectory of the missile and final terminal event at the impact point.

 *The fireball that erupted when the dummy payload hit the waters of the Indian Ocean was recorded by the cameras on board the ships stationed around the impact point.*  The missile weighed 50 tonnes and is capable of carrying a nuclear war head weighing 1.1 tonne. However, in this mission, a dummy payload simulating the weight of war head was carried.

Defence Minister A. K. Antony congratulated all the scientists in the mission for the great achievement. Avinash Chander Chief Controller (Missiles and Strategic Systems), DRDO called it a major achievement and said no other missile in India has achieved more than 5,000 km range. V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), which designed and developed Agni-V, described it an overwhelming success.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh spoke to Dr. Saraswat and Mr. Avinash Chander, and congratulated all the DRDO scientists and other employees involved in the mission. You made the nation proud, Dr. Singh told Dr. Saraswat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

*Agni-V launch: Delusional India can't match us, Chinese mouthpiece comments*

BEIJING: India may have missiles that can reach most parts of China but stands *"no chance in an overall arms race"* with the country, a Chinese daily said Thursday, when India test-fired its 5,000 km range nuclear capable missile, and added that New Delhi would gain nothing by stirring "further hostility".

The article, "India being swept up by missile delusion", that appeared in the op-ed section of the state-run Global Times said India apparently is hoping to enter the global intercontinental missile club, despite intercontinental missiles normally having a range of over 8,000 km.

India Thursday test-fired the Agni-V missile that can accurately hit targets more than 5,000 km away. With this launch, India entered an exclusive club of nations that have this capability.

The daily noted that India has moved rapidly in developing missile technology.

"It successfully launched the Agni IV with a range of 3,500 km last year. Indian public opinion has long seen China as its reference point for military development," it said.

Criticising India, it said the country *"is still poor and lags behind in infrastructure construction,* but its society is highly supportive of developing nuclear power and the West chooses to overlook India's disregard of nuclear and missile control treaties". 

"The West remains silent on the fact that India's military spending increased by 17 percent in 2012 and the country has again become the largest weapons importer in the world," it said.

It stressed that India "should not overestimate its strength".

"Even if it has missiles that could reach most parts of China, that does not mean it will gain anything from being arrogant during disputes with China. India should be clear that China's nuclear power is stronger and more reliable. For the foreseeable future, India would stand no chance in an overall arms race with China," it warned.

It went on to say that "India should also not overstate the value of its Western allies and the profits it could gain from participating in a containment of China. If it equates long range strategic missiles with deterrence of China, and stirs up further hostility, it could be sorely mistaken".

*The daily advised that China and India should develop as friendly a relationship as possible. "Even if this cannot be achieved, the two should at least tolerate each other and learn to coexist."*

It quickly added that it would be "unwise for China and India to seek a balance of power by developing missiles".

"The geopolitics of Asia will become more dependent on the nature of Sino-Indian relations. The peace and stability of the region are crucial to both countries. China and India should both take responsibility for maintaining this peace and stability and be wary of external intervention," the article said.

"China understands the Indian desire to catch up with China. China, as the most appropriate strategic target for India, is willing to take India as a peaceful competitor."

The daily said China and India are sensitive toward each other, "but objectively speaking, China does not spend much time guarding against India, while India focuses a lot of attention on China".

"China hopes India will remain calm, as this would be beneficial to both giants."

Agni-V launch: Delusional India can't match us, Chinese mouthpiece comments - The Times of India


1. Global Times is trolling and posting off topic 

2. We are not having any illusion 

3. We are not dependent on west and they are not our allies 

4. We don't want to bully china or attack china 

5. we just want peace and deterrence 

6. Restoration of balance of power in Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tatasteel

We did it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious.Asian




----------



## xataxsata

*India has a solid nonproliferation record: US*

Describing India's non-proliferation record as "solid", the US refused to express any concern on the country's nuclear-capable Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile launch, which was successfully test fired on Wednesday.   

*"India has a solid nonproliferation record. *They're engaged with the international community on non- proliferation issues. And Prime Minister (Manmohan) Singh has attended both of the nuclear security summits, the one in Washington and then Seoul," the State Department spokesperson, Mark Toner, told reporters at his daily news conference.

"We urge all nuclear-capable states to exercise restraint regarding nuclear capabilities. *That said, you know, India has a solid nonproliferation record," Toner said.*

"So you wouldn't have any specific concerns on it as a destabilising factor in the region?" he was asked again.

"I'll just stay with, you know, the fact that we always caution all nuclear-capable states to exercise restraint," Toner responded.

"We have got a very strong strategic and security partnership with India. So we obviously have routine discussions about a wide range of topics, including their defense requirements. I'm not aware that we've specifically raised this issue with them," he said.

"We've certainly seen the reports that between April 18th and 20th that they plan to test this ballistic missile," he said.

"I understand there are some press reports that it was postponed. You know, naturally, I just would say that we urge all nuclear-capable states to exercise restraint regarding nuclear capabilities," the State Department spokesman said.

The test flight of nuclear-capable Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile 'Agni-V, which would have put India in an elite group of four nations with ICBM launch capabilties and had the potential to strike targets deep in China, was successfully test fired on Thursday after being put off due to bad weather on Wednesday.

India has a solid nonproliferation record: US - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

More than that it has MIRV technology ...


----------



## humanfirst

PARAS said:


> It has not veered off-course.Do you expect it to go up and up and up and escape into space?It is curving towards its target and the optical illusion makes it look as if its going downwards.How will it hit its target if it doesnt curve??Or do you anticipate it to orbit the moon and then come back to earth to hit the target?


That chinese challenged should atleast have thought that the earth is round,before opening a retarded thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

Congratulation friends !! More than anything big thumbs up for DRDO and concerned scientist and Engineers !!

got this new's while i was travelling in the morning,you won't imagine how happy i was and for sure all Indian's must be on this great achievement 

The Missile had a Dummy warhead !! I watched a Interview of a DRDO scientist on Times Now , from what he said that the Agni V is a MIRVed Missile but the Maiden test Launch won't have Mirved warheads !! Infact DRDO has already been successful in developing 3 MIRV and 10 MIRV warheads that will be integrated in Agni V ahead 

they Plan to make the Agni V Operational by 2015 after 4-5 Test's Launches 

Congrat's once again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : Production of Agni-V to begin in a year: DRDO chief


*Production of Agni-V to begin in a year: DRDO chief*


PTI


New Delhi, April 19: 

India has emerged as a major missile power with the successful launch of Agni-V ballistic missile and the production of the weapon system would start in a year&#8217;s time, DRDO chief, Dr V.K. Saraswat, has said.

&#8220;This launch has given a message to the entire world that India has the capability to design, develop, build and manufacture missiles of this class, and we are today a missile power,&#8221; Dr Saraswat said today after the launch of the 5,000 km range surface-to-surface Inter Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM).

The Defence Research and Development Organisation chief said that the missile launch was a major milestone in the defence preparedness of the country.

*&#8220;We are going to conduct two more tests and that will be validation tests..., and then the production of this system will start. It is going to take a year maximum,&#8221; he said.*

Dr Saraswat said that he expected the missile to be inducted into the armed forces in the next two years. He said the successful launch of Agni-V was just the beginning of a new series of missiles.

*&#8220;We go from here to many other missiles which will have the capability for MIRV (Multiple Independently Targetable Re-entry Vehicle) for anti-satellite system, which will also be built using this technology for launching micro, mini and nano satellites to meet the requirement of the armed forces on very, very short notice,&#8221; he said.*

Dr Saraswat said that barring some electronic components, the Agni-V was a completely indigenous product.

&#8220;More than 80 per cent of the missile is indigenous, except for the electronic components which we import...Everything has been designed, developed and produced in our industry and our laboratory,&#8221; he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

I am proud of my nation and scientist 
Go on scientist !!
And am eagerly awaiting @sino Who was making predictions with missile sterday !!
Now he cant sleep well seeing that the missile is a success


----------



## OrionHunter

To my Chinese friends reading this......

*BE AFRAID......VERY AFRAID!!! *






I suggest you head for them hills!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

If launched from Various Parts of India...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LiberalAtheist

OrionHunter said:


> To my Chinese friends reading this......
> 
> *BE AFRAID......VERY AFRAID!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you head for them hills!



now come on mate theres no need for trolling be happy that the missile was tested successfully and celebrate normalizing relations with China would be beneficial for both giants and would undermine the other great powers India has a good policy of *peace through strength *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fast and furious

sachin10 said:


> Yae sirf leti hae...






That was epic,Almost fell down from my chair Laughing.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

OrionHunter said:


> To my Chinese friends reading this......
> 
> *BE AFRAID......VERY AFRAID!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you head for them hills!



First of all, china is already much stronger! Secondly, this missile is for deterrent as we have "No first use" Policy!

There is really no need of such type of comments!

Please don't act like sinochallenged or spanked guy!! 

Please edit your post it will only invite Trolls!

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## illusion8

Not the Agni, but good video of a three stage missile - switch of the volume though.

Nuclear missile launch - YouTube


----------



## Maritimer

Congrats to DRDO and all the scientists, academia, industries and armed forces who have made this happen. The challenge now is to induct this missile into the IA and develop SLBM as soon as possible. Looking at the maps, Agni 5 covers the whole of Asian continent and is a credible deterrent against our current threats.


----------



## humanfirst

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> *We go from here to many other missiles which will have the capability for MIRV (Multiple Independently Targetable Re-entry Vehicle) for anti-satellite system, which will also be built using this technology for launching micro, mini and nano satellites to meet the requirement of the armed forces on very, very short notice, he said.*
> 
> :



Our expertise in launching multiple satellites via single rocket will benefit us in "mirv"ing missiles because the technology is pretty much the same.India holds the world record of placing maximum number of satellites(10) in orbit with a single launch,somthing unsurpassed by even U.S.A. or Russia!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

WAQAS119 said:


> *TIPU* coming soon


Tipu..?There is not even a hint of it being made..as i have searched...only speculations...
BTW@topic
*"Fired from a canister-launch system to provide it greater operational flexibility of being either rail- or road-launched, the Agni-V compares favourably with ICBMs in use by nuclear weapons states like Britain, China, France, Russia and the US," DRDO chief VK Saraswat said.

Briefing reporters at the recently-concluded Defexpo 2012 in Delhi, Mr Saraswat said that advanced technologies incorporated into Agni-V were "far ahead of other countries with few exceptions, like the US".
'Innovative'

Missiles available to other nuclear weapons states employ relatively older technology, he said.

Agni-V's innovative technologies include composite rocket motors, guidance ring-laser gyro-based inertial navigation systems, micro-navigation systems and accelerometers to measure the ICBM's acceleration and detect any change in its vehicular motion.

Composites have been extensively used to reduce the ICBM's weight. A third, miniaturised stage has been added to the Agni-III to boost its range from 3,500km to 5,000km.*
It is better than many ICBM's possessed by other few countries according to the chief,due to its advanced in built and techologies.

Btw..RazPak..Android-K-Zero..speculating a fail yesterday..not to be seen today :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

*Good Job on this successful launch by DRDO!*

Of course, going by the funnily absurd remarks being bandied about on another thread in this forum; the Agni 5 seems to have already caused "collateral damage". Its causing some "forest fires" and "heart burn" in the neighborhood. So the missile did do its work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SinoChallenger said:


> *LOL at indian inferiority. Your Agni-5 is another humiliating failure. Good luck for Agni-6 and Agni-7.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now it's time for China to put india back in its place! The nuclear missile genie is out of the bottle, too, because india wants to play with the big boys. *


Can youe ven explain the image of Agni-V launch you are posting??Or the daily brain fart?You false flagger


----------



## Capt.Popeye

OrionHunter said:


> To my Chinese friends reading this......
> 
> *BE AFRAID......VERY AFRAID!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you head for them hills!



Not necessary, mate.


----------



## OrionHunter

PunjabiSidhu said:


> normalizing relations with China would be beneficial for both giants and would undermine the other great powers India has a good policy of *peace through strength *


I love your Gandhian philosophy! Peace with China is a mirage! I don't think you have studied China's military doctrine. One of its tenets clearly lays down the importance to dismember India into small independent states and toward this end, China is actively involved in destabilization and muscle flexing especially in Tibet. 

They are even contemplating to internationalize Aksai Chin by asking Japan and other countries to build infrastructure and install space telescopes there without even informing India even though it disputed territory.

It has positioned 11,000 PLA troops in Pak Administered Kashmir which isn't a peaceful act by any stretch of imagination. Blocking the waters of the Brahmaputra and 'warning' India to stay out of Vietnamese waters for oil exploration are not 'peaceful' gestures either.

You want India to keep prostrating before China just for that illusory peace? Get real to the geopolitics of the region!

Unless and until China's doctrine undergoes a change, peace with it is a non starter. *Remember, where China is concerned, two tigers cannot co-exist in the same lair. And that's the bottom line in China's strategy vis a vis India. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Hmm A chinese newspaper trolling...many Pakistanis missing...Indians celebrating...What does this say?
Btw..seems to be a great day..India overtook Japan to become the 3rd largest economy(PPP) And Agni-V successful....Woh lets party!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

OrionHunter said:


> I love your Gandhian philosophy! Peace with China is a mirage! I don't think you have studied China's military doctrine. One of its tenets clearly lays down the importance to dismember India into small independent states and toward this end, China is actively involved in destabilization and muscle flexing especially in Tibet.
> 
> They are even contemplating to internationalize Aksai Chin by asking Japan and other countries to build infrastructure and install space telescopes there without even informing India even though it disputed territory.
> 
> It has positioned 11,000 PLA troops in Pak Administered Kashmir which isn't a peaceful act by any stretch of imagination. Blocking the waters of the Brahmaputra and 'warning' India to stay out of Vietnamese waters for oil exploration are not 'peaceful' gestures either.
> 
> You want India to keep prostrating before China just for that illusory peace? Get real to the geopolitics of the region!
> 
> Unless and until China's doctrine undergoes a change, peace with it is a non starter. *Remember, where China is concerned, two tigers cannot co-exist in the same lair. And that's the bottom line in China's strategy vis a vis India. *



Gandhian?  come on now mate you really dont know me at all....you missed the most important part of that post but here i'll say it again *peace through strength*

"If you want peace prepare for war" 

-Robert Kennedy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

SinoChallenger said:


> Congratulations to india for getting the missile off the launch pad without blowing up right away
> 
> At least the first 30 seconds of the flight looked okay, thought it didn't look so good at 1:00.



I Guess you had Passed Lose Motions after watching the video !!

Consult a Doctor


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Today i am proud of my country and countrymen,everyone of them right from the himalayas to the indian ocean.Now let us make great tech advances in civilian sector too like thorium reactor for energy.South india has huge thorium deposits.
Cheers all indians and well wishers.


----------



## Markus

India & China can never be friends given the fact that both have the same aspirations.

But there is an option to live together instead of blowing each other up.

If China really wants to dismember India, they better do it before Indian N-subs, A5, K4, Indian Carriers, and PAK FA become operational with the Indian armed forces.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

PunjabiSidhu said:


> Gandhian?  come on now mate you really dont know me at all....you missed the most important part of that post but here i'll say it again *peace through strength*
> 
> "If you want peace prepare for war"
> 
> -Robert Kennedy



Actually kennedy borrowed it from aristotle.



Markus said:


> India & China can never be friends given the fact that both have the same aspirations.
> 
> But there is an option to live together instead of blowing each other up.
> 
> If China really wants to dismember India, they better do it before Indian N-subs, A5, K4, Indian Carriers, and PAK FA become operational with the Indian armed forces.



Stop spoiling the mood plz with hypothetic rants,we have lived 4000 years in peace and amity and will manage in future too.


----------



## raavan

*DRDO must thank Sachin Tendulkar for all the guidance and motivation...they did it for him*....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

PunjabiSidhu said:


> Gandhian?  come on now mate you really dont know me at all....you missed the most important part of that post but here i'll say it again *peace through strength*
> 
> "If you want peace prepare for war"
> 
> -Robert Kennedy


Hmm you don't seem to be Gandhi Lover..just lyk me


----------



## Gessler

Agni-5 wont have MIRVs in the first test. Probably the third one will.

There is are several multiple warhead MIRV configuration under
development according to what I know. This could be put on both A3 and A5 if need be (according to deployment).


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

raavan said:


> DRDO must thank Sachin Tendulkar for all the guidance and motivation...they did it for him....


Hmm don't bring the useless Sachin here -.-


----------



## joekrish

Where is the parrrrrty toooooo night.


----------



## SinoChallenger

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Bro, lets discuss this later about Agni-5, today is the party time for the Indian members.
> 
> I think ruining people's party is not a good idea, lets stop this today.


Okay, let's leave them to their self-delusions today.





PARAS said:


> It has not veered off-course.Do you expect it to go up and up and up and escape into space?It is curving towards its target and the optical illusion makes it look as if its going downwards.How will it hit its target if it doesnt curve??Or do you anticipate it to orbit the moon and then come back to earth to hit the target?


The rocket is clearing moving perpendicular to the camera, not away from the camera. You can see the body of the missile at 90 degree at 1:08. This part of the test was NOT supposed to happen 





OrionHunter said:


> And Shanghai is a nice city, what?
> 
> The next flight would test MIRVs on the Agni V to engage *multiple targets*.
> 
> Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Chongqing, W&#468;hàn, Gu&#462;ngzh&#333;u. Nice cities, hmmmm....No one would like to see them turn into a pile of rubble, more so the Chinese!! That would suck! Jeeez! But just one Agni V with MIRVs looks good.  What would happen with a dozen Agnis? Toast!
> 
> Remember, this monster is a counter city weapon of mass destruction and not just a counter force weapon of which we have enough to pulverize your formations in Tibet!
> 
> Mera Bharat Mahan!


*LOL at indian inferiority. Your Agni-5 is another humiliating failure. Good luck for Agni-6 and Agni-7.*






*Now it's time for China to put india back in its place! The nuclear missile genie is out of the bottle, too, because india wants to play with the big boys. *


----------



## SinoChallenger

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> The Hindu : News / National : Agni-V successfully test-fired
> 
> 
> 
> Agni-V successfully test-fired
> 
> Y. Mallikarjun
> 
> T.S. Subramanian
> 
> 
> 
> India demonstrated its Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) capability on Thursday by successfully launching its most powerful and longest range missile, Agni-V, from the Wheeler Island off the Odisha coast.
> 
> The 17-metre-long surface-to-surface ballistic missile lifted off majestically from a rail mobile launcher at 8.04 a.m. After a flight time of 20 minutes, the missile re-entry vehicle impacted the pre-designated target point more than 5,000 kms away in the Indian Ocean with a high degree of accuracy.
> 
> V. K. Sarawat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister told The Hindu immediately after the success of the mission, &#8220;With this missile launch, India has emerged as a major missile power. We have joined a select group of countries possessing technology to design, develop, build and manufacture long range missiles of this class and technological complexity.&#8221;
> 
> It was a flawless flight and the three stages jettisoned on time. The third stage fired the re-entry vehicle into the atmosphere at perfect angle at an altitude of 100 kms. The pay load withstood the searing temperatures of around 3000 degree Celsius.
> 
> This is the first time India has test fired a three-stage, all solid-fuelled missile. Many new technologies including the state of art navigation system and carbon composite rocket motor casings were tested in the missile. All the radar telemetry and electro optical stations along the coast besides three ships tracked the flight trajectory of the missile and final terminal event at the impact point.
> 
> *The fireball that erupted when the dummy payload hit the waters of the Indian Ocean was recorded by the cameras on board the ships stationed around the impact point.*  The missile weighed 50 tonnes and is capable of carrying a nuclear war head weighing 1.1 tonne. However, in this mission, a dummy payload simulating the weight of war head was carried.
> 
> Defence Minister A. K. Antony congratulated all the scientists in the mission for the great achievement. Avinash Chander Chief Controller (Missiles and Strategic Systems), DRDO called it a major achievement and said no other missile in India has achieved more than 5,000 km range. V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), which designed and developed Agni-V, described it an overwhelming success.
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh spoke to Dr. Saraswat and Mr. Avinash Chander, and congratulated all the DRDO scientists and other employees involved in the mission. &#8220;You made the nation proud,&#8221; Dr. Singh told Dr. Saraswat.


LOL they can't even fake this part properly. There is no fireball when a dummy payload hits the indian ocean!  This is classic club 81.


----------



## Gessler

> *Remember, where China is concerned, two tigers cannot co-exist in the same lair. And that's the bottom line in China's strategy vis a vis India. *



Then out goes china


----------



## raavan

now we can atleast launch our corrupt politicians into hostile territories

Meet the woman behind Agni-V success - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## joekrish

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL they can't even fake this part properly. There is no fireball when a dummy payload hits the indian ocean!  This is classic club 81.




Those are not Chinese toys bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAN SOLDIER

Agni-V, capable of reaching China, test-fired successfully - The Times of India


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Agent_47 said:


>


 ...It isn't directed to anyone but it this is hilarious!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL they can't even fake this part properly. There is no fireball when a dummy payload hits the indian ocean!  This is classic club 81.


----------



## holysaturn

look at the joy in their faces i had a similar one when my quadcopter for 4th year eng project flew...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayesha.a

I predict a slew of well deserved padma awards for this. "Agniputri" surely deserves a padma bhushan. I don't know if any other ICBM program was handled so well, becoming a complete success in the very first trial. I would have been happy if a few of the parameters had functioned succesfully, but from available reports, everything was succesful. And if this is using the same seekers as agni-4, then this has to be one of the finest missiles in the range class.

What remains to be seen is how India manages the production of this. How many we can produce per year, at what costs etc.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL they can't even fake this part properly. There is no fireball when a dummy payload hits the indian ocean!  This is classic club 81.



you are not invited in this thread.........shhooo !! you chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

SinoChallenger said:


> The rocket is clearing moving perpendicular to the camera, not away from the camera. You can see the body of the missile at 90 degree at 1:08. This part of the test was NOT supposed to happen



Maybe you never studied physics.And if the missile had moved perpendicular to the camera,it would have crashed at a point right below its position at 1:08.Why didnt the cameras film the crash??
And as per the rules of PDF,you have to back your remarks with proof,or you can get banned for trolling(at least in theory when it comes to pak and sino members).


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BTW congrats to all the people responsible for this success....I just read in a news the chinese a$$ is on fire ever since the missile was fired. an dthe funny part is they want peace with India while arguing that only China needs to have the big missile and India shouldnt.


----------



## ayesha.a

holysaturn said:


> look at the joy in their faces i had a similar one when my quadcopter for 4th year eng project flew...



lol...while everybody is flashing the victory sign, tessy thomas and the guy next to her seem to be making a rude gesture, saying "Up yours!"


----------



## Mirza Jatt

http://www.dailypioneer.com/home/online-channel/top-story/58877-india-swept-by-missile-delusion-chinese-daily-.html

*"Even if it has missiles that could reach most parts of China, that does not mean it will gain anything from being arrogant during disputes with China. India should be clear that China's nuclear power is stronger and more reliable. For the foreseeable future, India would stand no chance in an overall arms race with China," it warned.*


----------



## roshangjha

SinoChallenger said:


> Okay, let's leave them to their self-delusions today.
> 
> 
> 
> The rocket is clearing moving perpendicular to the camera, not away from the camera. You can see the body of the missile at 90 degree at 1:08. This part of the test was NOT supposed to happen
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL at indian inferiority. Your Agni-5 is another humiliating failure. Good luck for Agni-6 and Agni-7.*



Would you be kind enough to use your HIGH IQ brains to look at the full video instead of looking at an image and giving your insights?





If you are finding it difficult, I am posting the video for you. PLEASE and I repeat, PLEASE watch the whole video and see the missile disappearing into the sky instead of crashing on the ground.


----------



## blackops

Awsome guys loved the news congrats to DRDO and all indians we did it after all that has been said in this very forum we showed them what we are and capable of 

Some a$$es are on fire in both of our neighbours


----------



## Black Widow

holysaturn said:


> look at the joy in their faces i had a similar one when my quadcopter for 4th year eng project flew...


 




look at the monitors, perfect parabolic ballistic path.


----------



## Gessler

Damn funny...this so-called superpower china is worrying so much over a few-meters tall missile of India, how can china be called land of dragon? it should be called land of panda.

@sinochallenger

you! listen up...your idiotic 90 degree claim has been vaporised into thin air like nothing else, what you're showing us there is nothing off-course or anything. It also happens before a missile dives down to the target (before the re-entry) phase. And FYI, all guidance systems of A5 are better than any of your's missiles. They have all been tested successfully aboard A4 and now on A5, so there goes your bubble into bursting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## ManilaBoy45



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soundHound

Surenas said:


> I'm not a troll, but someone with common sense. Just look at your country.



You do realize India though being Tagged (Most Poor, By Trolls like you) can buy out your so called Rich and Developed state multiples time, with money in hand to spend more..? get some life ... this is about progress and we do have plan running on grass root levels to tackle other challenges, here we are ensuring just out safety in future..


----------



## Gessler

soundHound said:


> You do realize India though being Tagged (Most Poor, By Trolls like you) can buy out your so called Rich and Developed state multiples time, with money in hand to spend more..? get some life ... this is about progress and we do have plan running on grass root levels to tackle other challenges, here we are ensuring just out safety in future..



Ignore him, dude. There's nothing to these trolls that makes them sit up and take notice of their own country's
worsening situation, but are ever-ready to launch troll brigades onto every India-related thread that can be found
in PDF. What fun...this happens only in PDF, I don't know why...all IDF, Sinodefenceforum etc. are pretty much
free of trolls.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Congratulations to all & commiserations to those who had a field day here after launch delay..... Missed the fun due to time difference... never mind!!


----------



## IN9721

Congratulations to DRDO & Indian scientists for this technical achievement.
I wish we never get a chance to use these new age defense toys against each other.

It is a bit sad as well to see how neighbours, who were supposed to be like brothers are being made to fight against each other by forces outside our region and we implementing their designs without rational thinking. 

All of us (Indians, Chinese, Pakistanis ...) can create a new era of brotherhood, If we keep aside/forget the mistakes done by our previous governaments and start working towards mutual respect and a peaceful rise. 

PS: There is no point in harping about what happened in 1962,1965, 1971 etc etc. Most of us were not even born then.......
Mud sledging on each other is not going to help anyone.... Let us move forward folks and grow collectively. 

This is my first post and I hope I will get the support of my fellow forum members for a healthy/logical discussions going forward.


----------



## Gessler

IN9721 said:


> Congratulations to DRDO & Indian scientists for this technical achievement.
> I wish we never get a chance to use these new age defense toys against each other.
> 
> It is a bit sad as well to see how neighbours, who were supposed to be like brothers are being made to fight against each other by forces outside our region and we implementing their designs without rational thinking.
> 
> All of us (Indians, Chinese, Pakistanis ...) can create a new era of brotherhood, If we keep aside/forget the mistakes done by our previous governaments and start working towards mutual respect and a peaceful rise.
> 
> PS: There is no point in harping about what happened in 1962,1965, 1971 etc etc. Most of us were not even born then.......
> Mud sledging on each other is not going to help anyone.... Let us move forward folks and grow collectively.
> 
> This is my first post and I hope I will get the support of my fellow forum members for a healthy/logical discussions going forward.



Brother, I too wish so, but India can never be friends with china/pakistan, giving up hostilities atleast is also unlikely to happen. So let us only concentrate on how to bleed the nose of our opponents in battle, and thankfully enough, thats exactly what our scientists and military are doing right now.

So CHEERS!


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL they can't even fake this part properly. There is no fireball when a dummy payload hits the indian ocean!  This is classic club 81.




You rat brain ..........

There is a fire ball even when a stone re enters earth's atmosphere at hypersonic speeds, the temperature is several thousand degrees centigrade ..........

Lol ..................Copycat Chinese fake high IQ...........


----------



## CarbonD

Today both Jinah and Ghandhi would be very sad of what their countries have become, India was meant to be a non violent peaceful country and pakistan a secular country both turned the opposite


----------



## Mirza Jatt

CarbonD said:


> Today both Jinah and Ghandhi would be very sad of what their countries have become, India was meant to be a non violent peaceful country and pakistan a secular country both turned the opposite



dont now about Jinna' Pakistan as thats not my concern bro what makes you think India isnt a peaceful country ?? whats your definition of a peaceful country ?


----------



## newdelhinsa

CarbonD said:


> Today both Jinah and Ghandhi would be very sad of what their countries have become, India was meant to be a non violent peaceful country and pakistan a secular country both turned the opposite



May be you should deliver this message to both in person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

CarbonD said:


> Today both Jinah and Ghandhi would be very sad of what their countries have become, India was meant to be a non violent peaceful country and pakistan a secular country both turned the opposite



Have you at all read about Gandhi?

Gandhi wanted his armed forces to fight for its country. Don't bring things from your rear end ..........at least spell the name, Gandhi correctly ............... moron


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Dr. Saraswat said, India does not have global ambitions.  

Indian threat is only limited to Asian continent. 

When India sees a threat from other nations/continents, it wont take long to have a 10K ICBM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> You rat brain ..........
> 
> There is a fire ball even when a stone re enters earth's atmosphere at hypersonic speeds, the temperature is several thousand degrees centigrade ..........
> 
> Lol ..................Copycat Chinese fake high IQ...........


 
These chinese copycats think they know everything 

The guy even thinks that missiles fly around in an absolutely straight line and
considers a curved maneuver as "veering off-course"

Funnier part is pakistani members seem to "sense truth" in his misperception of
missile boost and trajectory phases and are drinking cofee reading newspaper full
of fake news articles published by CPC wannabe candidates for mayor posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

if the length of Agni 5 is same as Agni 3 it proves that a* new, more powerful propellant *is used in Agni 5 along some tech we may not know yet

the Agni 5 looks bit longer that A 3 probably 18 meters long

may be they reduced height of second stage by half meter and added 1.5 meter long third stage


----------



## nescafe

Agent_47 said:


>



just asking, is this supposed to be the size of n ICBM??


----------



## IND151

^^ its IRBM not ICBM


----------



## CorporateAffairs

CarbonD said:


> Today both Jinah and Ghandhi would be very sad of what their countries have become, India was meant to be a non violent peaceful country and pakistan a secular country both turned the opposite



No comments about Jinnah!

BTW, who is Gandhi?  are you talking about the person who for selfish reasons broke India into two 

A selfish person who let BHAGAT SINGH die just to steal the limelight  

Which India are you talking about  the india which was backstabbed by pak and batterred by China, just becoz of this "absolute nonsense" non violent "peaceful" country 

arre bhayya, pehele desh ko bachao, baad mein faltu bateen karo


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

IND151 said:


> ^^ its IRBM not ICBM



Were you sleeping since morning ,

Its "officially" ICBM .

"An intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) is a ballistic missile with a long range (greater than 5,000 km or 3,100 miles) typically designed for nuclear weapons delivery (delivering one or more nuclear warheads). Most modern designs support multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles (MIRVs), allowing a single missile to carry several warheads, each of which can strike a different target."

source : wiki


----------



## Gessler

nescafe said:


> just asking, is this supposed to be the size of n ICBM??



Gone are the days where ICBMs were the size of moon-going rockets.

This is supposed to be an ICBM like Russia's Topol-M that can be carried on mobile canisters and
thus can be taken and launched from anywhere, not limited to silos that can be easily attacked by
enemy aircraft during times of war.

ICBMs or anyother missile are classified according to their range and launch platform and not
according to their size.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

nescafe said:


> just asking, is this supposed to be the size of n ICBM??



Size doesnt matter here. However, A5 is not a full fledged ICBM as stated by MOD and DRDO. India just ensured that it doesnt provoke any rougue nation to raise fingers on it.

Dr. Saraswat told that, "now, ICBM is only a change in technicalities of A5", we would do it when the need arises


----------



## Android

IND151 said:


> ^^ its IRBM not ICBM


 
bhau tujhi satakli hai kai???


----------



## IND151

can anybody post large size photos of A 5 here?

i can see only small and medium size photos on net

BTW Kinetic must be unhappy


----------



## Sugarcane

Oh --- So Party is here, I was surprised that where all Indians have gone 

Congrats!!! Kanjoos people


----------



## CarbonD

holysaturn said:


> look at the joy in their faces i had a similar one when my quadcopter for 4th year eng project flew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swearing like a boss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tvsram1992

IND151 said:


> ^^ its IRBM not ICBM


Even modified A5 can be used as ICBM you know right?


----------



## IND151

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Were you sleeping since morning ,
> 
> Its "officially" ICBM .
> 
> "An intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) is a ballistic missile with a long range (greater than 5,000 km or 3,100 miles) typically designed for nuclear weapons delivery (delivering one or more nuclear warheads). Most modern designs support multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles (MIRVs), allowing a single missile to carry several warheads, each of which can strike a different target."
> 
> source : wiki



they are showing max range as 6,000 KM from many days

i want DRDO or Antony to confirm in public that its ICBM

any way great job by DRDO and we will have A 6 in coming years so we will have ICBM sooner or later


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Agni 5 is one of the cleanest designs for any missile . No control surfaces , no layered stages , perfectly conical tip, blending smoothly with the missile body.

Kudos .............sleek , clean, lean, mean missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

CarbonD said:


> holysaturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at the joy in their faces i had a similar one when my quadcopter for 4th year eng project flew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swearing like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! He doesn't not give a f***
Click to expand...


----------



## Android

So agni series is going tp continue i thougt it would be surya next


----------



## SinoChallenger

Black Widow said:


> look at the monitors, perfect parabolic ballistic path.


LOL. Yeah perfect parabolic ballistic path, that's why at 1:08 the missile is going 90 degrees perpendicular to the camera already and losing altitude, when it should be rising to the sky.





gessler said:


> Damn funny...this so-called superpower china is worrying so much over a few-meters tall missile of India, how can china be called land of dragon? it should be called land of panda.
> 
> @sinochallenger
> 
> you! listen up...your idiotic 90 degree claim has been vaporised into thin air like nothing else, what you're showing us there is nothing off-course or anything. It also happens before a missile dives down to the target (before the re-entry) phase. And FYI, all guidance systems of A5 are better than any of your's missiles. They have all been tested successfully aboard A4 and now on A5, so there goes your bubble into bursting.


LOL the Agni-5 is doing reentry at 1:08, right?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

so any date for next agni V test ??


----------



## Gessler

Man....this thread, gotta be one of the only few to have spanned 42 PAGES in just 7 hours!

Or perhaps the only one!


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL. Yeah perfect parabolic ballistic path, that's why at 1:08 the missile is going 90 degrees perpendicular to the camera already and losing altitude, when it should be rising to the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the Agni-5 is doing reentry at 1:08, right?




Moron ................. how is it supposed to re enter at 1:08 when it hasn't yet exited the earth's atmosphere at 1:08.

This is what happens when you eat all kinds of those sh1tty things ........pig gonads, pig penises , pig anuses .... and what not ......... you chinese eat the sh1ttiest things on earth ................


----------



## Rig Vedic

Folks, no need for chest-thumping. Some quiet satisfaction is OK. 

This missile is not targeted against any specific nation.

No point responding to Sinochallenger etc.


----------



## Gessler

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL. Yeah perfect parabolic ballistic path, that's why at 1:08 the missile is going 90 degrees perpendicular to the camera already and losing altitude, when it should be rising to the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the Agni-5 is doing reentry at 1:08, right?


 
One, go get your flashbanged eyes tested for defects.

Two, it ALSO happens before the re-entry...check my post, I never said its
at re-entry at 1:08. This is the reason why china should be labeled land of panda.


----------



## BronzePlaque

Oh crap..Now Istanbul is within range of Agni-V
Jokes aside..Congratulations India..Now you truly became 5*+1*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GR!FF!N

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL. Yeah perfect parabolic ballistic path, that's why at 1:08 the missile is going 90 degrees perpendicular to the camera already and losing altitude, when it should be rising to the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the Agni-5 is doing reentry at 1:08, right?



so...you even measured angle of the missile in the video..you are damn talented (for trolling)...  

nice try for trolling...better luck next time..


----------



## IND151

illusion8 said:


> Not the Agni, but good video of a three stage missile - switch of the volume though.
> 
> Nuclear missile launch - YouTube



its TOPOL M


----------



## brahmastra

another must watch video

Inside Agni Lab.

Inside the Agni-5 missile lab


----------



## Sugarcane

brahmastra said:


> another must watch video
> 
> Inside Agni Lab.
> 
> Inside the Agni-5 missile lab



Is there any video of today's test? yeah i am too lazy to go through 41 pages


----------



## Great Sachin

I heard that Agni V has capability to shoot down satellites also..


----------



## GR!FF!N

loveicon said:


> Is there any video of today's test? yeah i am too lazy to go through 41 pages



yup...go to 1st page..

or click here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

GR!FF!N said:


> so...you even measured angle of the missile in the video..you are damn talented (for trolling)...
> 
> nice try for trolling...better luck next time..



The guy is funny, dude. He and his Z-10 chopper that has analogue dials allover its cockpit meant as
a back-up measure by AVIC/CAIC companies to support the chopper when its faulty chinese-quality MFDs fail.

Back to Topic (its easy to say this LMAO) the guys seeks to confuse us with his crazed calculations done
by his eyes that have been under flashbang effects for last couple of hours. He thinks bcoz the missile
appears (to his eyes) veering-off course, he tries to dominate the thread with that silly point for hours.

Funny trolls CPC employs nowadays.


----------



## Black Widow

IND151 said:


> ^^ its IRBM not ICBM


 
MRBM to be precise.


----------



## cloud_9

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL. Yeah perfect parabolic ballistic path, that's why at 1:08 the missile is going 90 degrees perpendicular to the camera already and losing altitude, when it should be rising to the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the Agni-5 is doing reentry at 1:08, right?









*Begone*......


----------



## Gessler

loveicon said:


> Is there any video of today's test? yeah i am too lazy to go through 41 pages



Couldn't have had taken about 20 seconds for googling right? Admit it you were obssesed with
Agni-5 thread


----------



## Speeder 2

Agent_47 said:


>



 they are badly dressed, seem malnutricious, more than half of them appear simplely stunted, apparently with IQ not far from 81... looking at this photo, I can't help thinking phoning one of numerous Africa & India Charity Hotlines in my region to donate 10 Rupee or so, call me soft-hearted all you want.

nonetheless, as they claim, "missile test succesful"?  as successful as "aryan tank" or "LCA"? 

well, the same bunch of geniuses can't successfully make a decent rifle working and bullets for it with decades of trying - *all depending on import*, and they now claim to make a long distance missle working... If I were India govt, I would put whole India on high alert the next time they test missles, for no one knows on top of which Indian building it would end up...

no one konws the simple definition and parametres, albeit general ones, of the "success" they claimed, and with no 3rd party checking the result so they, like what Indians have always done, can bull$hit anything they want.


It's just like those countless claims from that starved pit that "it will be a superpower by 2005, 2010, 2020..." or "forget Shanghai, mumbai is better by 2008", or "India has >200million middle class" (while plus a billion non-middle class, India's total GDP is still a fraction of #3 Japan which only has 80m or so middle class - Hindu Maths at its best ) , etc. etc.


One has to be daft or simply retarded to take this hilarious claim at its face value.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Black Widow said:


> MRBM to be precise.



Whats wrong with you guys? Agni-2 with 2000km is MRBM (Medium range ballistic missile),
A3 is IRBM with 3500+km and A5 is ICBM with about 5000-5500km


----------



## Mirza Jatt

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL. Yeah perfect parabolic ballistic path, that's why at 1:08 the missile is going 90 degrees perpendicular to the camera already and losing altitude, when it should be rising to the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the Agni-5 is doing reentry at 1:08, right?




why doesnt your chinese brain accept the fact that the Earth is round ?? and moreover if you have seen the entire video than before opening your farting hole you should have seen that even after the missile was moving perpendicular to the camera screen, it was way too far , in fact after some time of missile moving perpendicular the camera lost the sight of the missile even after the camera was panned several frames even when the missile was moving rapidly perpendicular to the camera screen...which again proves it was moving with along the line of trajectory and as the atmosphere is round in shape it seemed as if it was dipping going down but still not not in sight.

2. by your chinese logic......the missile was moving rapidly to the ground at 1:08 (which actually started at 0:38, in case you havent noticed)...then please tell me why didnt it hit the ground even after the entire fottage completed at 2:08 ?? are you sayin it took 0:38 second to reach a certain point in the sky and it took more than even double that time to hit the ground ?? lol....take your nonsense chinese IQ to beijing and try selling it. 

BTW your Govt already has shown dissapointment on this missile test and has started to worry.....first convince your Govt that the missile was not successful and then come here and display your brain farts. nd you can use the video to convince them and show them what happened at 1:08 minutes..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

China reacts cautiously, says India not rival
​
BEIJING/NEW DELHI: Reacting cautiously to India's test of Agni-V missile, China on Thursday said the two countries are not rivals and enjoy "sound" relations though the sources in the Chinese establishment feel that the launch can give rise to another round of arms race in the region. (How dare they, this is a patented line of Pakistan )

"China has taken note of reports on India's missile launch. The two countries have sound relationship. "During the (recently held) BRICS meeting (in Delhi) the leadership had consensus to take the relationship further and to push forward bilateral strategic cooperative partnership," Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Liu Weimin told a media briefing in Beijing when asked about the launch.

In Delhi, the diplomatic sources in the Chinese embassy said the "Agni-V launch can give rise to another round of arms race in this part of the world."
 (Oh really, what happened when you gave all that nuclear and missile tech to Pakistan, that's when the nuclear race started.)

They were also critical of the media commentary on the successful launch of the nuclear capable 5000 km-range Agni-V missile, saying it sounded provocative. Asked whether China was concerned as most of the country would come under the Agni's range, Liu said in Beijing that "both the countries are emerging powers. We are not rivals. We are cooperative partners. We should cherish the hard earned momentum of cooperation."

To another question whether it would affect the regional stability, he said "we hope Asian countries can contribute to peace and stability."

Agni-V launch: India demonstrates ICBM capability; China reacts cautiously, says India not rival - The Times of India


----------



## xataxsata

BronzePlaque said:


> Oh crap..Now Istanbul is within range of Agni-V
> Jokes aside..Congratulations India..Now you truly became 5*+1*



Turkey is a friend and we wish well for Turkey and its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

CarbonD said:


> holysaturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at the joy in their faces i had a similar one when my quadcopter for 4th year eng project flew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swearing like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sab ko no. 2 jaanaa hai
Click to expand...


----------



## Gessler

^^Well said, Jattji!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Ambitious.Asian said:


> The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News



whats this then ???? looks like agni-6 writtern in hindi ? or where dis pics come from ??????????????????? mystry ..


----------



## Sugarcane

gessler said:


> Couldn't have had taken about 20 seconds for googling right? Admit it you were obssesed with
> Agni-5 thread



Do you think i should be googling for this when i have PDF


----------



## GR!FF!N

Speeder 2 said:


> they are badly dressed, seem malnutricious, more than half of them appear simplely stunted, apparently with IQ not far from 81... looking at this photo, I can't help thinking phoning one of numerous Africa & India Charity Hotlines in my region to donate 10 Rupee or so, call me soft-hearted all you want.
> 
> nonetheless, as they claim, "missile test succesful"?  as successful as "aryan tank" or "LCA"?
> 
> well, the same bunch of geniuses can't successfully make a decent rifle working and bullets for it with decades of trying - *all depending on import*, and they now claim to make a long distance missle working... If I were India govt, I would put whole India on high alert the next time they test missles, for no one knows on top of which Indian building it would end up...
> 
> no one konws the simple definition and parametres, albeit general ones, of the "success" they claimed, and with no 3rd party checking the result so they, like what Indians have always done, can bull$hit anything they want.
> 
> 
> It's just like those countless claims from that starved pit that "it will be a superpower by 2005, 2010, 2020..." or "forget Shanghai, mumbai is better by 2008", or "India has >200million middle class" (while plus a billion non-middle class, India's total GDP is still a fraction of #3 Japan which only has 80m or so middle class - Hindu Maths at its best ) , etc. etc.
> 
> 
> One has to be daft or simply retarded to take this hilarious claim at its face value.



you know what......."$H!t happens"...accept it....

and it is a agni-5 threadt..no need to post unnecessary biased info..


----------



## Gessler

Bl[i]tZ;2838801 said:


> China reacts cautiously, says India not rival
> ​
> BEIJING/NEW DELHI: Reacting cautiously to India's test of Agni-V missile, China on Thursday said the two countries are not rivals and enjoy "sound" relations though the sources in the Chinese establishment feel that the launch can give rise to another round of arms race in the region. (How dare they, this is a patented line of Pakistan )
> 
> "China has taken note of reports on India's missile launch. The two countries have sound relationship. "During the (recently held) BRICS meeting (in Delhi) the leadership had consensus to take the relationship further and to push forward bilateral strategic cooperative partnership," Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Liu Weimin told a media briefing in Beijing when asked about the launch.
> 
> In Delhi, the diplomatic sources in the Chinese embassy said the "Agni-V launch can give rise to another round of arms race in this part of the world."
> (Oh really, what happened when you gave all that nuclear and missile tech to Pakistan, that's when the nuclear race started.)
> 
> They were also critical of the media commentary on the successful launch of the nuclear capable 5000 km-range Agni-V missile, saying it sounded provocative. Asked whether China was concerned as most of the country would come under the Agni's range, Liu said in Beijing that "both the countries are emerging powers. We are not rivals. We are cooperative partners. We should cherish the hard earned momentum of cooperation."
> 
> To another question whether it would affect the regional stability, he said "we hope Asian countries can contribute to peace and stability."
> 
> Agni-V launch: India demonstrates ICBM capability; China reacts cautiously, says India not rival - The Times of India



Chinese are feeling the goosebumps

Great find BLITZING BRO!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Speeder 2 said:


> they are badly dressed, seem malnutricious, more than half of them appear simplely stunted, apparently with IQ not far from 81... looking at this photo, I can't help thinking phoning one of numerous Africa & India Charity Hotlines in my region to donate 10 Rupee or so, call me soft-hearted all you want.
> 
> nonetheless, as they claim, "missile test succesful"?  as successful as "aryan tank" or "LCA"?
> 
> well, the same bunch of geniuses can't successfully make a decent rifle working and bullets for it with decades of trying - *all depending on import*, and they now claim to make a long distance missle working... If I were India govt, I would put whole India on high alert the next time they test missles, for no one knows on top of which Indian building it would end up...
> 
> no one konws the simple definition and parametres, albeit general ones, of the "success" they claimed, and with no 3rd party checking the result so they, like what Indians have always done, can bull$hit anything they want.
> 
> 
> It's just like those countless claims from that starved pit that "it will be a superpower by 2005, 2010, 2020..." or "forget Shanghai, mumbai is better by 2008", or "India has >200million middle class" (while plus a billion non-middle class, India's total GDP is still a fraction of #3 Japan which only has 80m or so middle class - Hindu Maths at its best ) , etc. etc.
> 
> 
> One has to be daft or simply retarded to take this hilarious claim at its face value.











Run...Run..choo...choo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

loveicon said:


> Do you think i should be googling for this when i have PDF



No, dude. I think you should be googling when you dont have time to go through 42 pages


----------



## newdelhinsa

Speeder 2 said:


> they are badly dressed, seem malnutricious, more than half of them appear simplely stunted, apparently with IQ not far from 81... looking at this photo, I can't help thinking phoning one of numerous Africa & India Charity Hotlines in my region to donate 10 Rupee or so, call me soft-hearted all you want.
> 
> nonetheless, as they claim, "missile test succesful"?  as successful as "aryan tank" or "LCA"?
> 
> well, the same bunch of geniuses can't successfully make a decent rifle working and bullets for it with decades of trying - *all depending on import*, and they now claim to make a long distance missle working... If I were India govt, I would put whole India on high alert the next time they test missles, for no one knows on top of which Indian building it would end up...
> 
> no one konws the simple definition and parametres, albeit general ones, of the "success" they claimed, and with no 3rd party checking the result so they, like what Indians have always done, can bull$hit anything they want.
> 
> 
> It's just like those countless claims from that starved pit that "it will be a superpower by 2005, 2010, 2020..." or "forget Shanghai, mumbai is better by 2008", or "India has >200million middle class" (while plus a billion non-middle class, India's total GDP is still a fraction of #3 Japan which only has 80m or so middle class - Hindu Maths at its best ) , etc. etc.
> 
> 
> One has to be daft or simply retarded to take this hilarious claim at its face value.


 

Another racist Chinese at Pakistani Defence Forum with dirty mouth, having a go at India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

gessler said:


> Whats wrong with you guys? Agni-2 with 2000km is MRBM (Medium range ballistic missile),
> A3 is IRBM with 3500+km and A5 is ICBM with about 5000-5500km


 



I m sorry messed up with classification. But same tome its not ICBM. no official hve claimed it to be ICBM. Its range is 500 km short to be defined as ICBM. I have no clue why range was cease to 5k only. 


May be india don't want to give negativsignal to west.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Speeder 2 said:


> they are badly dressed, seem malnutricious, more than half of them appear simplely stunted, apparently with IQ not far from 81... looking at this photo, I can't help thinking phoning one of numerous Africa & India Charity Hotlines in my region to donate 10 Rupee or so, call me soft-hearted all you want.
> 
> nonetheless, as they claim, "missile test succesful"?  as successful as "aryan tank" or "LCA"?
> 
> well, the same bunch of geniuses can't successfully make a decent rifle working and bullets for it with decades of trying - *all depending on import*, and they now claim to make a long distance missle working... If I were India govt, I would put whole India on high alert the next time they test missles, for no one knows on top of which Indian building it would end up...
> 
> no one konws the simple definition and parametres, albeit general ones, of the "success" they claimed, and with no 3rd party checking the result so they, like what Indians have always done, can bull$hit anything they want.
> 
> 
> It's just like those countless claims from that starved pit that "it will be a superpower by 2005, 2010, 2020..." or "forget Shanghai, mumbai is better by 2008", or "India has >200million middle class" (while plus a billion non-middle class, India's total GDP is still a fraction of #3 Japan which only has 80m or so middle class - Hindu Maths at its best ) , etc. etc.
> 
> 
> One has to be daft or simply retarded to take this hilarious claim at its face value.


No kidding. In the video, you can see the missile has stopped going further away from the camera after 35 sec, and instead it starts moving perpendicular to the camera, toward the ground, meaning it is losing altitude, not gaining altitude.

http://drdo.gov.in/whatsnew/AGNI A5-01.wmv
http://drdo.gov.in/whatsnew/AGNI A5-02.wmv











Indian Jatt said:


> why doesnt your chinese brain accept the fact that the Earth is round ?? and moreover if you have seen the entire video than before opening your farting hole you should have seen that even after the missile was moving perpendicular to the camera screen, it was way too far , in fact after some time of missile moving perpendicular the camera lost the sight of the missile even after the camera was panned several frames even when the missile was moving rapidly perpendicular to the camera screen...which again proves it was moving with along the line of trajectory and as the atmosphere is round in shape it seemed as if it was dipping going down but still not not in sight.


Of course the Earth is round, so as the rocket gains altitude, you see the missile from the rear (where the plumes come out of the nozzle). The rocket should only be perpendicular to the camera when it is way out in space, 1:08 is too early for it to be perpendicular to the camera. So, it lost altitude way too early and started going down. You can see the rocket stages separate around 1:30 and then the rocket burns out entirely around 2:00.

If the launch was successful, you wouldn't even see the second stage, it would already been in the stratosphere beyond camera range by them.





Indian Jatt said:


> 2. by your chinese logic......the missile was moving rapidly to the ground at 1:08 (which actually started at 0:38, in case you havent noticed)...then please tell me why didnt it hit the ground even after the entire fottage completed at 2:08 ?? are you sayin it took 0:38 second to reach a certain point in the sky and it took more than even double that time to hit the ground ?? lol....take your nonsense chinese IQ to beijing and try selling it.
> 
> BTW your Govt already has shown dissapointment on this missile test and has started to worry.....first convince your Govt that the missile was not successful and then come here and display your brain farts. nd you can use the video to convince them and show them what happened at 1:08 minutes..


After the rocket burned out around 2:00, you can't see anything anymore. The rocket debris landed beyond the horizon in the indian ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

newdelhinsa said:


> Another racist Chinese at Pakistani Defence Forum with dirty mouth, having a go at India. No wonder these dog eaters are hated all over the globe.



If you step on $hit it's you the one who is going to stink no need for that post just becuase those a$$holes are racist does not mean we have to be. Delete your modify your post bro


----------



## T90TankGuy

i guess some people just cant stomach the fact we succeeded.
 today calls for a lot of beer mates.


----------



## Sugarcane

gessler said:


> No, dude. I think you should be googling when you dont have time to go through 42 pages



Google give you information in wrapped in crap and you have to waste time to get needed information, Here i got exact info in less than 1 minute


----------



## Gessler

Black Widow said:


> I m sorry messed up with classification. But same tome its not ICBM. no official hve claimed it to be ICBM. Its range is 500 km short to be defined as ICBM. I have no clue why range was cease to 5k only.
> 
> 
> May be india don't want to give negativsignal to west.



It is an ICBM alright. But yeah, I too doubt why they put it 500km less. Although I dont think thats true.

The west already acknowledges it as an ICBM its 5000km already, adding 500km more shall not antagonize the
west because the west wants India to be a counterweight to china in Asia.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Black Widow said:


> I m sorry messed up with classification. But same tome its not ICBM. no official hve claimed it to be ICBM. Its range is 500 km short to be defined as ICBM. I have no clue why range was cease to 5k only.
> 
> 
> May be india don't want to give negativsignal to west.



I think it has been discussed several times before...instead of asking you to got through those pages on PDF i would simply tell you with my experience of those discussions and knowledge....that this Agni V is an ICBM even though the official range is 5000 km. Just know that this is a smart way of presentation. rest asssured about the range of this missile...its not just any ICBM..its much more deadlier and yet a very simple and cleanly designed weapon. There was no hurry while making it and its no chinese plastic missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

gessler said:


> It is an ICBM alright. But yeah, I too doubt why they put it 500km less. Although I dont think thats true.
> 
> The west already acknowledges it as an ICBM its 5000km already, adding 500km more shall not antagonize the
> west because the west wants India to be a counterweight to china in Asia.



I think it has been discussed several times before...instead of asking you to got through those pages on PDF i would simply tell you with my experience of those discussions and knowledge....that this Agni V is an ICBM even though the official range is 5000 km. Just know that this is a smart way of presentation. rest asssured about the range of this missile...its not just any ICBM..its much more deadlier and yet a very simple and cleanly designed weapon. There was no hurry while making it and its no chinese plastic missile.


----------



## Gessler

@sinochallenger

You're retarded, admit it. These chinese armadillos seem like they can take a few more rounds. You WISH it veered off course. you WISH it lost altitude. you WISH it...well, hadn't been tested. out of all this crazzed flashbang effect you were sent by the CPC to troll using your worst imagination and get paid for it.

It is relevent in your post, you guys are OBSSESED with A5, you guys are pissing in your pants about it.

If it starting losing altitude at 1:08 (as your retared eyes see), it should have very well been seen coming down to the ground within 2:00, it never did. Watch the video again. As the video progressed, it only went further and further up. A snapshot of 1:08 proves nothing. Altitude cannot be measured in a youtube video, it is an optical illusion. Theres practically nothing interesting in that snapshot you're hovering around with.

@loveicon

Guy, its pretty easy to gather a video from google. info can be faked, pics can be fake, but videos like these cannot be false ones. you search google (videos) and you get exactly what video you got here, both are from youtube, if not go to youtube itself for direct video streaming.


----------



## RPK

Press Information Bureau English Releases


*India launches New Generation Strategic Missile AGNI-V*
Setting a new milestone in the countrys Integrated Missile Development Programme, Indias maiden Long Range Ballistic Missile (LRBM) AGNI-V (A-5) was successfully flight tested today. 

The flawless auto-launch of the missile started at 08:04 hours. Piercing the thin cloud cover, the missile took off from the launch pad at Wheelers Island in Odisha at 08:07 hours and started rising exactly the way it was designed for. The missile, with a range of more than 5000 kms, followed the entire trajectory in copybook style perfection as the three stages of Propulsion dropped and fell at appropriate intervals into the Bay of Bengal. The three propulsion stages, developed completely indigenously by DRDO, performed exactly the way they were intended to. The indigenously developed Composite Rocket Motors performed well, signifying the countrys stride and complete self-reliance in this complex propulsion technology. 

Ships located in midrange and at the target point tracked the Vehicle and witnessed the final event. Radars and electro-optical systems along the path monitored in real time all the parameters of the Missile. 

A number of new technologies developed indigenously were successfully tested in this A-5 Mission. The redundant Navigation systems, very high accuracy Ring Laser Gyro based Inertial Navigation System (RINS) and the most modern and accurate Micro Navigation System (MINS) ensured the Missile reach the target point within few meters of accuracy. The high speed onboard computer and fault tolerant software along with robust and reliable bus guided the Missile flawlessly. 

The Vice-President Shri M. Hamid Ansari, Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh, Defence Minister Shri AK Antony and National Security Advisor (NSA) Shri Shiv Shankar Menon have hailed the launch of the Agni-V. Dr Singh and Shri Antony spoke to DRDO chief Dr VK Saraswat and Programme Director Shri Avinash Chander and greeted the DRDO Scientists on the A-5 success. Air Marshal K.J. Mathews, Commander-in-Chief, Strategic Forces Command (C-in-C, SFC), who witnessed the launch, said that the success of Agni-V is a historic event for India. Dr V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), Dr S.K. Chaudhari, Director, Research Centre IMARAT (RCI), Shri A.K. Chakrabarti, Director, Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL), Shri S.P. Dash, Director, Interim Test Range (ITR), Shri Guruprasad, Director, Research & Development Engineers (R&DE Engineers, Pune) were present during the launch operations. Shri R.K. Gupta, Project Director guided the team of Scientists and employees of DRDO during the launch activities. 

Sitanshu Kar 
(Release ID :82371)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manofwar

Self delete.......


----------



## Gessler

Proud to be Indian!!!


----------



## RPK

Press Information Bureau English Releases


*India launches New Generation Strategic Missile AGNI-V*
Setting a new milestone in the countrys Integrated Missile Development Programme, Indias maiden Long Range Ballistic Missile (LRBM) AGNI-V (A-5) was successfully flight tested today. 

The flawless auto-launch of the missile started at 08:04 hours. Piercing the thin cloud cover, the missile took off from the launch pad at Wheelers Island in Odisha at 08:07 hours and started rising exactly the way it was designed for. The missile, with a range of more than 5000 kms, followed the entire trajectory in copybook style perfection as the three stages of Propulsion dropped and fell at appropriate intervals into the Bay of Bengal. The three propulsion stages, developed completely indigenously by DRDO, performed exactly the way they were intended to. The indigenously developed Composite Rocket Motors performed well, signifying the countrys stride and complete self-reliance in this complex propulsion technology. 

Ships located in midrange and at the target point tracked the Vehicle and witnessed the final event. Radars and electro-optical systems along the path monitored in real time all the parameters of the Missile. 

A number of new technologies developed indigenously were successfully tested in this A-5 Mission. The redundant Navigation systems, very high accuracy Ring Laser Gyro based Inertial Navigation System (RINS) and the most modern and accurate Micro Navigation System (MINS) ensured the Missile reach the target point within few meters of accuracy. The high speed onboard computer and fault tolerant software along with robust and reliable bus guided the Missile flawlessly. 

The Vice-President Shri M. Hamid Ansari, Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh, Defence Minister Shri AK Antony and National Security Advisor (NSA) Shri Shiv Shankar Menon have hailed the launch of the Agni-V. Dr Singh and Shri Antony spoke to DRDO chief Dr VK Saraswat and Programme Director Shri Avinash Chander and greeted the DRDO Scientists on the A-5 success. Air Marshal K.J. Mathews, Commander-in-Chief, Strategic Forces Command (C-in-C, SFC), who witnessed the launch, said that the success of Agni-V is a historic event for India. Dr V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), Dr S.K. Chaudhari, Director, Research Centre IMARAT (RCI), Shri A.K. Chakrabarti, Director, Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL), Shri S.P. Dash, Director, Interim Test Range (ITR), Shri Guruprasad, Director, Research & Development Engineers (R&DE Engineers, Pune) were present during the launch operations. Shri R.K. Gupta, Project Director guided the team of Scientists and employees of DRDO during the launch activities. 

Sitanshu Kar 
(Release ID :82371)


----------



## manofwar

what the hell....I am not able to view page 44


----------



## Gessler

Agni-5 range differential/payload-

5000km - 1.5 ton
6000km - 1 ton
8000km - 0.5 ton


----------



## holysaturn

manofwar said:


> what the hell....I am not able to view page 44


sometimes even i experience it,dont know why........


----------



## RPK

Press Information Bureau English Releases


*India launches New Generation Strategic Missile AGNI-V*
Setting a new milestone in the country&#8217;s Integrated Missile Development Programme, India&#8217;s maiden Long Range Ballistic Missile (LRBM) AGNI-V (A-5) was successfully flight tested today. 

The flawless auto-launch of the missile started at 08:04 hours. Piercing the thin cloud cover, the missile took off from the launch pad at Wheeler&#8217;s Island in Odisha at 08:07 hours and started rising exactly the way it was designed for. The missile, with a range of more than 5000 kms, followed the entire trajectory in copybook style perfection as the three stages of Propulsion dropped and fell at appropriate intervals into the Bay of Bengal. The three propulsion stages, developed completely indigenously by DRDO, performed exactly the way they were intended to. The indigenously developed Composite Rocket Motors performed well, signifying the country&#8217;s stride and complete self-reliance in this complex propulsion technology. 

Ships located in midrange and at the target point tracked the Vehicle and witnessed the final event. Radars and electro-optical systems along the path monitored in real time all the parameters of the Missile. 

A number of new technologies developed indigenously were successfully tested in this A-5 Mission. The redundant Navigation systems, very high accuracy Ring Laser Gyro based Inertial Navigation System (RINS) and the most modern and accurate Micro Navigation System (MINS) ensured the Missile reach the target point within few meters of accuracy. The high speed onboard computer and fault tolerant software along with robust and reliable bus guided the Missile flawlessly. 

The Vice-President Shri M. Hamid Ansari, Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh, Defence Minister Shri AK Antony and National Security Advisor (NSA) Shri Shiv Shankar Menon have hailed the launch of the Agni-V. Dr Singh and Shri Antony spoke to DRDO chief Dr VK Saraswat and Programme Director Shri Avinash Chander and greeted the DRDO Scientists on the A-5 success. Air Marshal K.J. Mathews, Commander-in-Chief, Strategic Forces Command (C-in-C, SFC), who witnessed the launch, said that the success of Agni-V is a historic event for India. Dr V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), Dr S.K. Chaudhari, Director, Research Centre IMARAT (RCI), Shri A.K. Chakrabarti, Director, Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL), Shri S.P. Dash, Director, Interim Test Range (ITR), Shri Guruprasad, Director, Research & Development Engineers (R&DE Engineers, Pune) were present during the launch operations. Shri R.K. Gupta, Project Director guided the team of Scientists and employees of DRDO during the launch activities. 

Sitanshu Kar 
(Release ID :82371)


----------



## Gessler

manofwar said:


> what the hell....I am not able to view page 44



Same problem I had. But now we're all in Page 44


----------



## Speeder 2

SinoChallenger said:


> No kidding. In the video, you can see the missile has stopped going further away from the camera after 35 sec, and instead it starts moving perpendicular to the camera, toward the ground, meaning it is losing altitude, not gaining altitude.
> 
> http://drdo.gov.in/whatsnew/AGNI A5-01.wmv
> http://drdo.gov.in/whatsnew/AGNI A5-02.wmv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Earth is round, so as the rocket gains altitude, you see the missile from the rear (where the plumes come out of the nozzle). The rocket should only be perpendicular to the camera when it is way out in space, 1:08 is too early for it to be perpendicular to the camera. So, it lost altitude way too early and started going down. You can see the rocket stages separate around 1:30 and then the rocket burns out entirely around 2:00.
> 
> If the launch was successful, you wouldn't even see the second stage, it would already been in the stratosphere beyond camera range by them.
> 
> 
> 
> After the rocket burned out around 2:00, you can't see anything anymore. The rocket debris landed beyond the horizon in the indian ocean.



Absolutely! I saw the video and think it's very odd like what you said. But given it's India it comes as no surprise to me.

From this one can apparently conclude that the *definition of "success" of Indian Dr.DO ( or DoNOT ) is that if it doesn't exploid WVR, then it's a "success". *  

...anyone can make a siisle that doesn't exploid WVR, yet only a few (the UNSC Big 5) can make it reliable and accurate - the real definition of successful missles.

Yet I guess we have to wait a couple of days until a random northem Indian peasant complains that some huge thing dropped from the sky and destroyed his vege field days ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manofwar

> Agni-5 range differential/payload-
> 
> 5000km - 1.5 ton
> 6000km - 1 ton
> 8000km - 0.5 ton


got any source??? cause wiki reports max 2500 kgs payload...


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Border Security Force officers watch television coverage of the launch of India`s Agni-V missile, at their base on the outskirts of Amritsar (they have killed a no. of Pak intruders lately )


----------



## Emmie

Congratulations India......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Agni-V Ballistic Missile launch video [Agni-5] - YouTube

may have been posted earlier


----------



## zer_0

SinoChallenger said:


> Okay, let's leave them to their self-delusions today.
> 
> 
> 
> The rocket is clearing moving perpendicular to the camera, not away from the camera. You can see the body of the missile at 90 degree at 1:08. This part of the test was NOT supposed to happen
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL at indian inferiority. Your Agni-5 is another humiliating failure. Good luck for Agni-6 and Agni-7.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now it's time for China to put india back in its place! The nuclear missile genie is out of the bottle, too, because india wants to play with the big boys. *



This isn 't YOUTUBE bro!!!!!!


----------



## SinoChallenger

Speeder 2 said:


> Absolutely! I saw the video and think it's very odd like what you said. But given it's India it comes as no surprise to me.
> 
> From this one can apparently conclude that the *definition of "success" of Indian Dr.DO ( or DoNOT ) is that if it doesn't exploid WVR, then it's a "success". *
> 
> ...anyone can make a siisle that doesn't exploid WVR, yet only a few (the UNSC Big 5) can make it reliable and accurate - the real definition of successful missles.
> 
> Yet I guess we have to wait a couple of days until a random northem Indian peasant complains that some huge thing dropped from the sky and destroyed his vege field days ago...


The Chinese government has already stated that Agni-5 comes from diverted civilian space rocket technology. VIDEO: INTERVIEW WITH SU XIAOHUI CCTV News - CNTV English


----------



## Gessler

manofwar said:


> got any source??? cause wiki reports max 2500 kgs payload...



There cannot be sources for this. I got this from a few experts like Vstol Jockey at IDF.

Wiki cannot be trusted here. The scientists have developed special chromium-based coatings for the
missile nose section that reduces the drag by 40% approx. This greatly helps in increasing the range.

There's a thread on this very forum about this -

http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...vZi7BQ&usg=AFQjCNEp39pKGHuHToW3j6nG1BuwzfpgbA

Even wiki says so about this -

Agni (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In May 2008 Indian scientists announced they had developed and patented a path-breaking technology that increases the range of missiles and satellite launch vehicles by at least 40%.[30] The enhanced range is made possible by adding a special-purpose coating of chromium-based material to a rocket's blunt nose cone. The material acts as a reactive-ablative coating that forms a thin low density gaseous layer at the tip of the rocket as it approaches hypersonic speeds; this super-heated gas layer reduces drag by 47% (at mach 7-8), thereby allowing range enhancements at least 40%.[31][32] It has been announced that this technology will be incorporated in future Agni deployments after having undergone ranging and calibration tests.


----------



## peaceful

with 1.5ton payload, the range is 5000km, so basically it is more like an upgraded DF-3a. our DF-4 has 5500km range when the payload is 2.2 ton, and this retired missile was made in 1975.


----------



## STEELMAN

peaceful said:


> with 1.5ton payload, the range is 5000km, so basically it is more like an upgraded DF-3a. our DF-4 has 5500km range when the payload is 2.2 ton, and this retired missile was made in 1975.



Dont worry we Indians are habitual of carrying overload...........


----------



## Alchemy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Great achievement, it deserves more respect, and kudo to DRDO.



My Respect for a neutral and friendly Chinese member has grown by the display of your maturity and grace!!!


----------



## Speeder 2

Yet I guess we have to wait a couple of days until a random northem Indian peasant complains that some huge thing dropped from the sky and destroyed his vege field days ago...  THIS is the BEST case scenario. 

It would not surprise me that days later in a news appears in a small corver of GreenPeace website, reporting that the local fishmen complained that a huge school of fish have been blasted to death by an unknown cause cerca the Wheeler Island.


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Speeder 2 said:


> Yet I guess we have to wait a couple of days until a random northem Indian peasant complains that some huge thing dropped from the sky and destroyed his vege field days ago...  THIS is the BEST case scenario.
> 
> It would not surprise me that days later in a news appears in a small corver of GreenPeace website, reporting that the local fishmen complained that a huge school of fish have been blasted to death by an unknown cause cerca the Wheeler Island.



Here mod, pay attention rather than handing out infractions to me for posting pics of BSF soldiers. Shameless moderation by Asim!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gessler

peaceful said:


> with 1.5ton payload, the range is 5000km, so basically it is more like an upgraded DF-3a. our DF-4 has 5500km range when the payload is 2.2 ton, and this retired missile was made in 1975.



A missile cant be "like an upgraded" s/o just bcoz its range and payload are similar. Look at the technologies.
Look at A5's CEP of >30-40m approx. And its also MIRV capable, unlike your phased out DF-3...


----------



## peaceful

SinoChallenger said:


> The Chinese government has already stated that Agni-5 comes from diverted civilian space rocket technology. VIDEO: INTERVIEW WITH SU XIAOHUI CCTV News - CNTV English



Let's just face it. Rocket science is no longer rocket science. We have seen so many failed states building rockets/missiles. 

india will soon or later master this tech. given we made a better missile in 1975 (DF-4), it is 100% acceptable for india to come up with something slightly worse 37 years after DF-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longbrained

Congrats to India. It is certainly a big achievement technologically.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

What fun is this?

Chinese members boasting of obsolete Soviet missile technology they used to steal? Those
DF-3/4 are of horrible accuracy. A5's systems are like atleast 40 years ahead of their systems.

Plus, whats the point in talking of missiles no longer in service, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zer_0

guys have a look at this missile of Soviet union.

RSD-10 Pioneer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

it has range of 5,500km but still it is considered as *MRBM*


----------



## DARKY

gessler said:


> Agni-5 range differential/payload-
> 
> 5000km - 1.5 ton
> 6000km - 1 ton
> 8000km - 0.5 ton



Sorry but its not like that.. you can assume the throw weight by comparing the warhead on A5 and A3... A5 is more clearly visible which is shown separated from 3rd stage... the payload in the test more 2tons.. If not 2.5tons used in A3 Test.

With a 1000-800kg It can travel well beyond 8000km in normal ballistic trajectory... If flatter trajectory is followed It would cover more distance and hit 9500km with 1ton load If the propellant was similar in performance to what was used in A2P tests... this is just a stepping stone towards the goal of having A6(SLBM version of this missile).... which would fly flatter and cover more distance with more payload besides being a little shorter than A5.


----------



## Gessler

zer_0 said:


> guys have a look at this missile of Soviet union.
> 
> RSD-10 Pioneer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> it has range of 5,500km but still it is considered as *MRBM*



RSD-10 was basically designed to be an ICBM. But due to the SALT treties later on, it was classified as
an IRBM (MRBM according to Russian nomenculature). Its derived from the SS-18 ICBM as is also mentioned
in the article. Earlier Russians used to call ICBMs only those missiles that travel farther than 10,000km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zer_0

gessler said:


> RSD-10 was basically designed to be an ICBM. But due to the SALT treties later on, it was classified as
> an IRBM (MRBM according to Russian nomenculature). Its derived from the SS-18 ICBM as is also mentioned
> in the article. Earlier Russians used to call ICBMs only those missiles that travel farther than 10,000km.



Thanks for the information mate


----------



## Speeder 2

peaceful said:


> Let's just face it. Rocket science is no longer rocket science. We have seen so many failed states building rockets/missiles.
> 
> india will soon or later master this tech.


..


I doubt. 

Rocket science needs support of rocket high IQers from different phases of fundamental research, design, manufacture, test, quality control, repreated tests, improvements, and maintainance... apart from general characters suhc as diligence, focus and discipline of related workforce... Many of these key factors of the value chain and industrial base is either missing or at primitive level of development stage. 

Any Tom and Dick ( except India) can make a gun that shoots, yet only a few can make it shoot reliablely and accurately , thus a working gun - keys there is no evidence so far to suggest that Indians can ever master. Critical elements of success, being making a missle or a plane or a tank or a rifle or even a qualified bullet, are completely absent in Indian psych and therefore very likely genepool.

Isn't a missle just a much bigger derivative of a functional rifle/bullet?

It boils down to the same old question: 

if you can't do a basic 2+4=6 as there is zero evidence coming out of India, how you suppose to claim being successful in derivatives?

Not a chance, really.


----------



## Gessler

zer_0 said:


> Thanks for the information mate



No problems


----------



## Sergi

Speeder 2 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> I doubt. Rocket science needs support of rocket high IQ.
> 
> Any tom and dick ( except India of course) can make a gun that shoots, yet only a few can make it shoot reliablelly and accurately - those are the key which there is no evidence so far to suggest that Indians can ever master.


Yes I know a lot about HIGH IQ thank you for that. 
One Chinese quote for you. One of your comrade with weird name posted it. It's usefull for you
"Assumption is mother of all @sses. If you have to assume something then assume your enemy knows more and better than you"


----------



## Gessler

Speeder 2 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> I doubt.
> 
> Rocket science needs support of rocket high IQers from different frases of fundamental research, design, manufacture, test, quality control, repreatedly test, improve, and maintain... Many of these key factors of the value chain and industrial base is either missing or at primitive level of development stage.
> 
> Any Tom and Dick ( except India) can make a gun that shoots, yet only a few can make it shoot reliablely and accurately , thus a working gun - keys which there is no evidence so far to suggest that Indians can ever master. Critical elements of success, being making a missle or a plane or a tank or a rifle or even a qualified bullet, are completely absent in Indian psych and therefore very likely genepool.
> 
> It boils down to the same old thing:
> 
> if you can't do a basic 2+4=6 as there is zero evidence coming out of India, how you suppose to claim being successful in derivatives?
> 
> Not a chance, really.



You're rather funny. You seem to have forgotten the very fact that the guidance systems of the BrahMos
supersonic cruise missiles were developed in India can deliver a precise CEP of less than 0.2m.

Now I would call all russians/americans/chinese to better that, before trolling in whatever thread related
to India they (i mean the chinese  )can find.


----------



## Screambowl

Speeder 2 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> I doubt.
> 
> Rocket science needs support of rocket high IQers from different frases of fundamental research, design, manufacture, test, quality control, repreatedly test, improve, and maintain... Many of these key factors of the value chain and industrial base is either missing or at primitive level of development stage.
> 
> Any Tom and Dick ( except India) can make a gun that shoots, yet only a few can make it shoot reliablely and accurately , thus a working gun - keys which there is no evidence so far to suggest that Indians can ever master. Critical elements of success, being making a missle or a plane or a tank or a rifle or even a qualified bullet, are completely absent in Indian psych and therefore very likely genepool.
> 
> It boils down to the same old thing:
> 
> if you can't do a basic 2+4=6 as there is zero evidence coming out of India, how you suppose to claim being successful in derivatives?
> 
> Not a chance, really.



your post concludes into a crap


----------



## IND151

By Ajai Shukla

Business Standard, 19th Apr 12



















The tension sharpened at the launch area at Wheeler Island, on the Odisha coast, this morning as the massive,* 50-tonne, 17.5 metre high Agni-5 missile *was elevated into the vertical launch position, and the pre-launch checks began. The previous evening, exactly at this stage, lightening and thunder in the skies above had led to the launch being put off till morning.


At 8.07 a.m. the countdown went 5 4 3 2 1 Now and a giant ball of fire leapt out as the missiles first stage ignited. As the Agni-5 rose smoothly off the launch pad, scientists checked off the health of its systems on the public address system, their voices calm, measured, almost surreal given the tension amongst the viewers. After 90 seconds, the first stage burnt out and separated. The missile was travelling at exactly the speed it should have been. Then, on schedule, the second stage burnt out and separated, an all-new composite stage that had performed exquisitely. By now there was already the sense that this would be a perfect test.


Within minutes, the Agni-5 was in space, streaking southwards for* 2,000 kilometres *until it crossed the equator. Then it hurtled along for* another 3000-kilometers*, re-entering the atmosphere over the *Tropic of Capricorn *and splashing down between the southern tip of Africa and Australia. From launch to splash-down, just 20 minutes had elapsed.


*Indian naval vessels tracked the missile all along its course, including at the terminal stage. The accuracy of the missile was exactly as expected, *said the DRDOs spokesperson.


For Dr Saraswat, the Defence R&D Organisation chief after a lifetime of working in the DRDOs ballistic missile programme, this was the sweetest of moments.


Any launch is tense, even after testing a hundred missiles; and this was the first launch of the Agni-5, Saraswat told Business Standard soon after the test. Over the last 3-4 days, the team had gone through the complete launch process, with each activity and system being put through our scanners: the propulsion system, navigation system, everything. By yesterday I was completely confident of a successful launch.


At the launch pad with Saraswat were Avinash Chander, the DRDOs chief controller of missiles, a man of few words and big achievements; VG Sekaran, the laconic, wry-humoured boss of Advanced Systems Laboratory, the home of the Akash programme; Tessy Thomas, the self-effacing missile woman, who handled the Agni-4 project; and Dr Gupta, the Project Director for this test.


For us, the Agni-5 success is the culmination of 30 years of work that began in earnest in 1983, said Dr Saraswat.


Defence Minister, AK Antony, congratulated the team for the immaculate success of the Agni-5, hailing the efforts of numerous unsung scientists of DRDO who have worked relentlessly years together to bring the nation to this threshold.


In fact, the success of the Agni-5 was almost a foregone conclusion. Last November, several challenging new technologies that this missile incorporates were validated in an unannounced launch of the surprise* Agni-4* missile. That new *3,500 kilometre* range missile successfully tested a* new composite rocket motor, made of lightweight composite materials *instead of the heavier maraging steel that earlier rocket motors were fabricated from. The other brand-new technologies that the* Agni-4* tested *included*: *a highly accurate ring-laser gyroscope based inertial navigation system (RINS); a micro-navigation system (MINGS); and a powerful new onboard computer.* By testing all these technologies in the Agni-4 the DRDO minimised the technology risks of todays Agni-5 test.


The DRDO chief told Business Standard that the Agni-5 was not just a long-range rocket. This missile incorporates unique technologies that will allow us to have multiple variants. We can achieve short ranges, higher ranges all with the same missile, he said.


Although the DRDO calls the Agni-5 an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM), its range of 5000 kilometres puts it --- by most conventional measures --- in the class of intermediate range ballistic missiles (IRBMs), which have ranges of 3,000-5,500 kilometres. The Agni-5s range is carefully calibrated; it can reach targets anywhere except for America and Australia. This would allow it to strike all Indias potential adversaries, even as friendly capitals in Western Europe and the US stay out of range. DRDO sources say that, in case of need, the Agni-5 could easily be ramped up into an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM), with a range of more than 5500 kilometres.


For now, more testing lies ahead, says the DRDO chief. We will have two more test launches of the Agni-5, and then productionise it for induction into field service with the Strategic Forces Command.* We will also start working on different variants of the Agni-5, including MIRVs (multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles), anti satellite systems, and on making the Agni-5 capable of launching military satellites on demand,* says Saraswat.


A distinctive feature of the Agni-5 is its canisterisation. Immediately after its manufacture, the missile is hermetically sealed into an airtight canister. Mounted on a flatbed truck, the missile can be easily transported to a launch site; and fired quickly by hydraulically raising the canister into the vertical firing position. The canister is made of maraging steel, allowing it to absorb the enormous stresses of firing, when 300-400 tonnes of thrust is generated to eject the 50-ton missile. The hermitically sealed atmosphere inside the canister allows the missile be stored safely for years.


The DRDO claims that the Agni-5s advanced navigation system would permit the use of smaller nuclear weapons. Speaking earlier to Business Standard, Avinash Chander said, Megaton warheads were used when accuracies were low. Now we talk of [accuracy of] a few hundred metres. That allows a smaller warhead, perhaps 150-250 kilotons, to cause substantial damage. We dont want to cause wanton damage [with unnecessarily large warheads].

*Perfect launch for the 5000-km range Agni-5 missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zer_0

Speeder 2 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> I doubt.
> 
> Rocket science needs support of rocket high IQers from different frases of fundamental research, design, manufacture, test, quality control, repreatedly test, improve, and maintain... Many of these key factors of the value chain and industrial base is either missing or at primitive level of development stage.
> 
> Any Tom and Dick ( except India) can make a gun that shoots, yet only a few can make it shoot reliablely and accurately , thus a working gun - keys which there is no evidence so far to suggest that Indians can ever master. Critical elements of success, being making a missle or a plane or a tank or a rifle or even a qualified bullet, are completely absent in Indian psych and therefore very likely genepool.
> 
> It boils down to the same old thing:
> 
> if you can't do a basic 2+4=6 as there is zero evidence coming out of India, how you suppose to claim being successful in derivatives?
> 
> Not a chance, really.










Here is ur 50 cent now shuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## afriend

I feel so proud..!!!


----------



## sudhir007

I dnt know if somebody post this link

http://www.ndtv.com/common/videos/e...idth=418&pHeight=385&category=embed&id=229746

BSF solider watching TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tvsram1992

Speeder 2 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> I doubt.
> 
> Rocket science needs support of rocket high IQers from different phases of fundamental research, design, manufacture, test, quality control, repreated tests, improvements, and maintainance... apart from general characters suhc as diligence, focus and discipline of related workforce... Many of these key factors of the value chain and industrial base is either missing or at primitive level of development stage.
> 
> Any Tom and Dick ( except India) can make a gun that shoots, yet only a few can make it shoot reliablely and accurately , thus a working gun - keys there is no evidence so far to suggest that Indians can ever master. Critical elements of success, being making a missle or a plane or a tank or a rifle or even a qualified bullet, are completely absent in Indian psych and therefore very likely genepool.
> 
> Isn't a missle just a much bigger derivative of a functional rifle/bullet?
> 
> It boils down to the same old question:
> 
> if you can't do a basic 2+4=6 as there is zero evidence coming out of India, how you suppose to claim being successful in derivatives?
> 
> Not a chance, really.


atleast you must have understood some thing
We reached moon before making an ICBM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Its a huge development. ICBMs are like muscles that you show off to the world hoping you would never have to use them. India has today knocked on the door of P5 + Israel - the high table. Pakistan is an albatross around India's neck propped up by America till the 80s and China in the late 90s and early 2000s. Today India has demonstrated capability which proves that its strategic interests and capability to protect them go beyond Pakistan stretching to China/ASEAN. On the other hand, Pakistan is hamstrung by Chinese unwillingness to transfer anything that hits beyond India. A little more range would mean Pak can hit Israel. This crosses a red line in the US which China, for reasons best known to itself, doesn't want to cross.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

tvsram1992 said:


> atleast you must have understood some thing
> We reached moon before making an ICBM



Precisely!

Gotta admit it...all trolls are under flashbang effects. They fail to see what they're talking of.


----------



## Archie

MODS ARE SLEEPING

While the 50 cent Army Runs amok


----------



## Gessler

THREAD: AGNI-V LAUCH SUCCESSFUL!!!

PAGES: 47

POSTS: 690 (>700)

AND ALL THIS IN JUST 10 HOURS!!!

....SOME RECORD!

THREAD INFO: 115 USERS (21 MEMBERS; 94 GUESTS)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guest01

Surenas said:


> Well, I would like to say congratulations, but I would rather do that when you made some social-economic breakthroughs. Have a nice day and go brag the whole day about your 'achievement' while it bring no food to anybody's mouth.



The last time we were rich and not so advanced in defence and weapons, some dutch & british & portuguese & french guys came and bled us for hundreds of years. This time while the poverty is being taken care of by a different very LARGE stash of money, we decided that there are no more people who are evidencly "concerned" with our poverty decide on another misadventure.

Good day to you too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

Congratulations to DRDO and all Indians on this magnificent achievement!!  Its definitely the news of the year!

Guys it should be remembered that Chinese have to make statements of India not being their enemy just for the sake of it. Do not read fear of Agni missile into it. There are many factors they would not like India to be their enemy, so chill.

Please be reasonable in your judgement.


----------



## Jason bourne

can anyone tell whats this ? tribune says its AGNI-5... :o


----------



## IND151

^^ very true


----------



## Broccoli

Ajaxpaul said:


> 10 nuke warhead maybe be too much..3 is a possibility...At least they should test MIRV.
> 
> What are we here for


 
Impossible to say until we know size of Indian warheads. Agni V's current warhead seems to be quite hefty in size and weight since it can carry only one.


----------



## Ulysses

nice going India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

IND151 said:


> ^^ very true



what true ? looks like agni-6


----------



## Subramanian

Next is Vayu,Varun, Surya ,Indra,Vishnu,Shiva and finally Yama.



WAQAS119 said:


> *TIPU* coming soon


 
Then we ll use Varun and squash it,like in Mahabharat.


----------



## Subramanian

PunjabiSidhu said:


> nope i don't see how one can eat Dosa every single day
> 
> Not only Tambrams but mostly people from TN and other south states.
> 
> But all in the name of India....



so a team of South Indians developed this missile to defend a group of North Indians from a group of Han Chinese 5,000+km away from South India? 

that's India for you[/QUOTE]

Usme kya hain,Channal Dal aur black daal hi to hain?


----------



## roach

Woo hoo. We Gotta ICBM.
Now can we get back to work pleease?
Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

SinoChallenger said:


> The Chinese government has already stated that Agni-5 comes from diverted civilian space rocket technology. VIDEO: INTERVIEW WITH SU XIAOHUI CCTV News - CNTV English



you must have been paid 75 cents for all this research, great work !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Ulysses said:


> nice going India!



Thanks brother! Are you really from US? 

We seem to be getting a lot of US support here. First USAHawk785 and now Ulysses (that is, if you're american)



desiman said:


> you must have been paid 75 cents for all this research, great work !!!!



Hahaha...these sorta crazy articles by CCTV and its band of crazy "experts" are kept ready-made for
chinese trollers to come and pick up, put them on forums and chest-thump their way to deploration...hahaha!!


----------



## raavan

*"Reminder to all whiners(commenting on india's poverty): The entire Agni V ICBM DRDO project cost is Rs.2500 crores. That's 1.4% of Team Sonia's 2G scam loot.. just 1.4%!"
*
took it from twitter


----------



## Speeder 2

*This Agni 5 is for 8-year-olds.*

*
1. 5000km is classified as long-distance missile, not intercontinental which is >8000km.*

The reentry warhead technology is *very * different from 5000km to >8000km.

The latter is *much much more sophiticated*, which are only possessed by US/Rusia/China/France.

India? Sorry, wait till the next life.


*2. DRDO´s Indian definition of "accuracy": 1000KM x 600KM *

So called Agni `accurately hit the target`....

it's like saying I accurately threw a stone into the target, which has size of a lake 50 yards in front me. 

With 1000x600KM, you try to shoot Shanghai and will end up anywhere between the East China sea and Guan,

probabaly half a way to Haiwii.

If you try to aim at beijing, it would end up ranging from North Japan to Seberia... 


In comparison, accuracy of China´s DF4 of 1970s was 100X70 km for the first test.


*3. 50 tons weight? 6X the Aryan tank? Man, that´s primitive. *

So it´s not mobile wahtsoever as DRDO bull$shitted.


*4. When DRDO recovers the warhead in the next days, let me know. *

I beleive they can´t recover it. It means that its accuracy equals even worse probably = bullcrap.



*5. Only after its recovery, show the photo of recovered Agni 5 warhead please? *

It can´t. Why? Because it´ll show that it´s been burned into crap during re-entry.

India doesn´t have advanced wind tunnel technologies to test a re-entry warhead

to prevent its melting long before it finishes re-entry. 


BTW, only US, Rusia and China have material technology to produce anti-reentry melting 

nuke warheads. Not even France and the UK have it. India? Keep dreaming.

*
6. miniature of nuke warhead:*

India even does not have a nuclear warhead small enough to put on the missile. 

To miniature the existing one tookk decaded for US-RUS-CHN-FRN.

It would take Indian decades, if ever, provided neither the French nor Rus sell their tech secretly to India.


*
7. 100kg warhead = primitive 1st generation nuclear tech of 1950s-60s.*



*In conclusion:*

Agni 5 is far less sophiticated than China´s DF4 in warhead and definitly in both accuracy and reentry techologies.

And DF4 was from 1970s...

Yeah, self-boasting so-called `india´s entry into elite club`? elite club of what?

It´s a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raavan

Speeder 2 said:


> *This Agni 5 is for 8-year-olds.*
> 
> *
> 1. 5000km is classified as long-distance missile, not intercontinental which is >8000km.*
> 
> The reentry warhead technology is *very * different from 5000km to >8000km.
> 
> The latter is *much much more sophiticated*, which are only possessed by US/Rusia/China/France.
> 
> India? Sorry, wait till the next life.
> 
> 
> *2. DRDO´s Indian definition of "accuracy": 1000KM x 600KM *
> 
> So called Agni `accurately hit the target`....
> 
> it's like saying I accurately threw a stone into the target, which has size of a lake 50 yards in front me.
> 
> With 1000x600KM, you try to shoot Shanghai and will end up anywhere between the East China sea and Guan,
> 
> probabaly half a way to Haiwii.
> 
> If you try to aim at beijing, it would end up ranging from North Japan to Seberia...
> 
> 
> In comparison, accuracy of China´s DF4 of 1970s was 100X70 km for the first test.
> 
> 
> *3. 50 tons weight? 6X the Aryan tank? Man, that´s primitive. *
> 
> So it´s not mobile wahtsoever as DRDO bull$shitted.
> 
> 
> *4. When DRDO recovers the warhead in the next days, let me know. *
> 
> I beleive they can´t recover it. It means that its accuracy equals even worse probably = bullcrap.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Only after its recovery, show the photo of recovered Agni 5 warhead please? *
> 
> It can´t. Why? Because it´ll show that it´s been burned into crap during re-entry.
> 
> India doesn´t have advanced wind tunnel technologies to test a re-entry warhead
> 
> to prevent its melting long before it finishes re-entry.
> 
> 
> BTW, only US, Rusia and China have material technology to produce anti-reentry melting
> 
> nuke warheads. Not even France and the UK have it. India? Keep dreaming.
> 
> *
> 6. miniature of nuke warhead:*
> 
> India even does not have a nuclear warhead small enough to put on the missile.
> 
> To miniature the existing one tookk decaded for US-RUS-CHN-FRN.
> 
> It would take Indian decades, if ever, provided neither the French nor Rus sell their tech secretly to India.
> 
> 
> *
> 7. 100kg warhead = primitive 1st generation nuclear tech of 1950s-60s.*
> 
> 
> 
> *In conclusion:*
> 
> Agni 5 is far less sophiticated than China´s DF4 in warhead and definitly in both accuracy and reentry techologies.
> 
> And DF4 was from 1970s...
> 
> Yeah, self-boasting so-called `india´s entry into elite club`? elite club of what?
> 
> It´s a joke.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Speeder 2 said:


> *This Agni 5 is for 8-year-olds.*
> 
> *
> 1. 5000km is classified as long-distance missile, not intercontinental which is >8000km.*
> 
> The reentry warhead technology is *very * different from 5000km to >8000km.
> 
> The latter is *much much more sophiticated*, which are only possessed by US/Rusia/China/France.
> 
> India? Sorry, wait till the next life.
> 
> 
> *2. DRDO´s Indian definition of "accuracy": 1000KM x 600KM *
> 
> So called Agni `accurately hit the target`....
> 
> it's like saying I accurately threw a stone into the target, which has size of a lake 50 yards in front me.
> 
> With 1000x600KM, you try to shoot Shanghai and will end up anywhere between the East China sea and Guan,
> 
> probabaly half a way to Haiwii.
> 
> If you try to aim at beijing, it would end up ranging from North Japan to Seberia...
> 
> 
> In comparison, accuracy of China´s DF4 of 1970s was 100X70 km for the first test.
> 
> 
> *3. 50 tons weight? 6X the Aryan tank? Man, that´s primitive. *
> 
> So it´s not mobile wahtsoever as DRDO bull$shitted.
> 
> 
> *4. When DRDO recovers the warhead in the next days, let me know. *
> 
> I beleive they can´t recover it. It means that its accuracy equals even worse probably = bullcrap.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Only after its recovery, show the photo of recovered Agni 5 warhead please? *
> 
> It can´t. Why? Because it´ll show that it´s been burned into crap during re-entry.
> 
> India doesn´t have advanced wind tunnel technologies to test a re-entry warhead
> 
> to prevent its melting long before it finishes re-entry.
> 
> 
> BTW, only US, Rusia and China have material technology to produce anti-reentry melting
> 
> nuke warheads. Not even France and the UK have it. India? Keep dreaming.
> 
> *
> 6. miniature of nuke warhead:*
> 
> India even does not have a nuclear warhead small enough to put on the missile.
> 
> To miniature the existing one tookk decaded for US-RUS-CHN-FRN.
> 
> It would take Indian decades, if ever, provided neither the French nor Rus sell their tech secretly to India.
> 
> 
> *
> 7. 100kg warhead = primitive 1st generation nuclear tech of 1950s-60s.*
> 
> 
> 
> *In conclusion:*
> 
> Agni 5 is far less sophiticated than China´s DF4 in warhead and definitly in both accuracy and reentry techologies.
> 
> And DF4 was from 1970s...
> 
> Yeah, self-boasting so-called `india´s entry into elite club`? elite club of what?
> 
> It´s a joke.



amen...but you should get a life....and check your data... 100 kg warhead????   


by the way...india has miniaturised warhead...



> India has perfected the art of developing tactical nuclear weapons, miniaturized hydrogen bomb warhead. India has perfected three nuclear warhead designs.



by the way..you should read more how you got design of tactical nuke..its all here  

kalkitv - Thermonuclear Nukes. Hydrogen Bomb- Miniature W-88 Hydrogen Bomb (1050) Kalki Gaur


----------



## faithfulguy

Congrats to India for a successful missile test. I haven't been in here for a while and lack of maturity by trolls on both side should not overshadow this accomplishment. But it is in this forum.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

zer_0 said:


> guys have a look at this missile of Soviet union.
> 
> RSD-10 Pioneer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> it has range of 5,500km but still it is considered as *MRBM*



Difference is Agni V is three staged. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if Agni V's range is longer than told.

And can that missile's payload be sent to space and back to the target?


----------



## SpiritHS

congratulations, brother India

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Alchemy

SpiritHS said:


> congratulations, brother India



Thanks SpiritHS , We wish that Vietnam too would have successful missile program to counter the bullying ways of any country !

We can help you with our Brahmos missiles too which is up for export to friendly countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

Speeder 2 said:


> ..
> 
> Isn't a missle just a much bigger derivative of a functional rifle/bullet?
> 
> .



What kind of stupid, copy paste logic is that ? 

Its like saying firing a bullet is a bigger derivative of sending a arrow out a bow ..which in turn is a bigger derivative of Hurling a stone at someone....!! According to your logic all are same....

You are going nowhere with the nonsense that you just wrote. Please stop that demonstrating your absolutely superior non existent thoughts...


----------



## Alchemy

Speeder 2 said:


> *This Agni 5 is for 8-year-olds.*



This Agni 5 is dedicated to Speeder 2 .... Amen !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

Experts believe that Agni 5 ´s success probability is about 60%.


So objectively speaking, what has this Agni 5 launch proves?



*This Agni 5 launch proves:*

That with 60% sheer luck of not expoiting in mid air, India has 

managed to make use of Russian rocket tech(for civilian satellites) to 

launch a large pile of bruned up iron crap ( its hypothetical `warhead`, 

at least on paper like india´s first `nuclear`sub without nuclear reactor, has surely 

been vaporised during re-entry) into a right direction say towards north (by luck -- not 

guranteed next time), 5000km away anywhere within the area of 1000km X 600km, say 

in an area among Russia, Mongolia, China, Korea, Japan, Philippines...it´s anyone´s guess.


I, for one, welcome India into Elite Club of...

...Bull$hit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moodyjat

haters gonna hate !


cheers guys


----------



## SinoChallenger

Speeder 2 said:


> Experts believe that Agni 5 ´s success probability is about 60%.
> 
> 
> So objectively speaking, what has this Agni 5 launch proves?
> 
> 
> 
> *This Agni 5 launch proves:*
> 
> That with 60% sheer luck of not expoiting in mid air, India has
> 
> managed to make use of Russian rocket tech(for civilian satellites) to
> 
> launch a large pile of bruned up iron crap ( its hypothetical `warhead`,
> 
> at least on paper like india´s first `nuclear`sub without nuclear reactor, has surely
> 
> been vaporised during re-entry) into a right direction say towards north (by luck -- not
> 
> guranteed next time), 5000km away anywhere within the area of 1000km X 600km, say
> 
> in an area among Russia, Mongolia, China, Korea, Japan, Philippines...it´s anyone´s guess.
> 
> 
> I, for one, welcome India into Elite Club of...
> 
> ...Bull$hit...


The Chinese government already responded to india's bragging claims:

1. Agni-V is terribly inaccurate. indians have yet to master any re-entry related technology.

2. Agni-V is heavy, immobile and not survivable.

3. Agni-V will not be in service for quite a few years.

Besides, look at Iran. Iran has better ballistic missiles than india and Iran doesn't pretend it is a global superpower. China's DF-4 is equivalent to the Agni-V but back in the 70's and 80's when we developed this, we didn't consider ourselves a global superpower either.






*Bottom line: india managed to manufacture a rocket that can go to first stage separation without blowing up...... but, as usual, they are exaggering themselves to such a degree they are a joke again. Looks like another 1962 spanking is in order to put them in their place!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don777

Speeder 2 said:


> Experts believe that Agni 5 ´s success probability is about 60%.
> 
> 
> So objectively speaking, what has this Agni 5 launch proves?
> 
> 
> 
> *This Agni 5 launch proves:*
> 
> That with 60% sheer luck of not expoiting in mid air, India has
> 
> managed to make use of Russian rocket tech(for civilian satellites) to
> 
> launch a large pile of bruned up iron crap ( its hypothetical `warhead`,
> 
> at least on paper like india´s first `nuclear`sub without nuclear reactor, has surely
> 
> been vaporised during re-entry) into a right direction say towards north (by luck -- not
> 
> guranteed next time), 5000km away anywhere within the area of 1000km X 600km, say
> 
> in an area among Russia, Mongolia, China, Korea, Japan, Philippines...it´s anyone´s guess.
> 
> 
> I, for one, welcome India into Elite Club of...
> 
> ...Bull$hit...



Looks like this Agni missile has really put lot of agni in your ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

@speeder 2

Wow. crappy Han calculations. The same Han calculations that also say that the earth is flat and that its the sun that revolves around the earth. Speeder 2 is a Han, and I know what Han calculations are like.

Han calculations mistook fossilised Stegosaurs' teeth for anciet dragon's teeth and these teeth were ground into powder and sold in Peking as medicies that cure everything.

The A5's range can be upto 8000km to 9200km with adequate payload and special chromium-based coatings that can reduce drag by 40% and tremendously increases the range by lessening the atmospheric drag around the blunt nose cone of the missile. Only India has these technologies, no US/Russia/china do not have them -

Agni (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

About the launch, my Han friend, it was a huge success and the entire world (except china) acknowledges it. Your problem is because the missile can strike anywhere in your Han-infested country, you tend to downplay its capabilities. But if you think that your imagination would protect your cities from any attack, you're gonna be wrong as would be prompt.

And btw what are km/km accuracy calculations? Must be another load of Han crap. Missile's accuracy is measured by its CEP (Circular Error Probable). Coming to this, the A-5 would have a CEP of about less than 40m. I dont see at all how it would land in SC Sea if aimed at Shanghai (I didn't know shanghai was smaller than 40m). Even if it does land in SCS, the tidal waves thus created would engulf shanghai and you're city would be left in a sort of tsunami.

Your DF-3/4s are loads of stolen Soviet-era technology with horrible accuracy and extremely poor flight control systems. A5's tech is like 40 years ahead of them. Even your present DF-25s use soviet-era systems that are no good. Your DF-21D "quasiballistic missile" is a ton of utter crap. Its dubbed carrier-killer but its CEP is like 50-60m. Complelety foolish, it should have CEP of less than >20m to be effective.

All your chinese missile propaganda seems to be a load of crap, Mr. Han.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

I think you guys are only trolling. This thread will remain open till tomorrow to give it a full 24hr life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

gessler said:


> @speeder 2
> 
> About the launch, my Han friend, it was a huge success and the entire world *(except china)* acknowledges it. Your
> problem is because the missile can strike anywhere in your Han-infested country, you tend to downplay its capabilities. But if you think that your imagination would protect your cities from any attack, you're gonna be wrong as would be prompt.
> 
> And btw what are km/km accuracy calculations? Must be another load of Han crap. Missile's accuracy is measured
> by its CEP (Circular Error Probable). Coming to this, the A-5 would have a CEP of about less than 40m. I dont see at all how it would land in SC Sea if aimed at Shanghai (I didn't know shanghai was smaller than 40m). Even if it does land in SCS, the tidal waves thus created would engulf shanghai and you're city would be left in a sort of tsunami.
> 
> Your DF-3/4s are loads of stolen Soviet-era technology with horrible accuracy and extremely poor flight control
> systems. A5's tech is like 40 years ahead of them. Even your present DF-25s use soviet-era systems that are no good. Your DF-21D "quasiballistic missile" is a ton of utter crap. Its dubbed carrier-killer but its CEP is like 50-60m. Complelety foolish, it should have CEP of less than >20m to be effective.
> 
> All your chinese missile propaganda seems to be a load of crap, Mr. Han.




Wrong, China has acknowledged it. These guys are burning out of their f***ing ***.


India successfully tested a 3 stage ICBM, it's war head re-entered earth and hit the target. Witnessed by the vessels. These guys just cant believe India did this, even though they believe every time India tells the world they failed at something.

Let them burn. And let them try their hardest to down play this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don777

Does it matters if it 1970 tech or 1470. If it suits or requirements(min, deterent), then its enough for us. About spanking, i belive this min deterent is enough for our enemies for atleast couple of decades, not to try any misadventure


----------



## SinoChallenger

gessler said:


> @speeder 2
> 
> Wow. crappy Han calculations. The same Han calculations that also say that the earth is flat and that its the sun that revolves around the earth. Speeder 2 is a Han, and I know what Han calculations are like.
> 
> Han calculations mistook fossilised Stegosaurs' teeth for anciet dragon's teeth and these teeth were ground into powder and sold in Peking as medicies that cure everything.
> 
> The A5's range can be upto 8000km to 9200km with adequate payload and special chromium-based coatings that can reduce drag by 40% and tremendously increases the range by lessening the atmospheric drag around the blunt nose cone of the missile. Only India has these technologies, no US/Russia/china do not have them -
> 
> Agni (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> About the launch, my Han friend, it was a huge success and the entire world (except china) acknowledges it. Your problem is because the missile can strike anywhere in your Han-infested country, you tend to downplay its capabilities. But if you think that your imagination would protect your cities from any attack, you're gonna be wrong as would be prompt.
> 
> And btw what are km/km accuracy calculations? Must be another load of Han crap. Missile's accuracy is measured by its CEP (Circular Error Probable). Coming to this, the A-5 would have a CEP of about less than 40m. I dont see at all how it would land in SC Sea if aimed at Shanghai (I didn't know shanghai was smaller than 40m). Even if it does land in SCS, the tidal waves thus created would engulf shanghai and you're city would be left in a sort of tsunami.
> 
> Your DF-3/4s are loads of stolen Soviet-era technology with horrible accuracy and extremely poor flight control systems. A5's tech is like 40 years ahead of them. Even your present DF-25s use soviet-era systems that are no good. Your DF-21D "quasiballistic missile" is a ton of utter crap. Its dubbed carrier-killer but its CEP is like 50-60m. Complelety foolish, it should have CEP of less than >20m to be effective.
> 
> All your chinese missile propaganda seems to be a load of crap, Mr. Han.


LOL at indian self-delusion from imaginary stats and specs!

Well, if the indians want to delude themselves with their 70's era technology missile. Go ahead, knock themselves out. They might find China more than happy to return the favor with far more devastating nuclear weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sadhu

SinoChallenger said:


> The Chinese government already responded to india's bragging claims:
> 
> 1. Agni-V is terribly inaccurate. indians have yet to master any re-entry related technology.
> 
> 2. Agni-V is heavy, immobile and not survivable.
> 
> 3. Agni-V will not be in service for quite a few years.
> 
> Besides, look at Iran. Iran has better ballistic missiles than india and Iran doesn't pretend it is a global superpower. China's DF-4 is equivalent to the Agni-V but back in the 70's and 80's when we developed this, we didn't consider ourselves a global superpower either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom line: india managed to manufacture a rocket that can go to first stage separation without blowing up...... but, as usual, they are exaggering themselves to such a degree they are a joke again. Looks like another 1962 spanking is in order to put them in their place!*



 burn baby burn 

We don't need Technology validation certificate from you chinese .....,,,,,Ctrl C & Ctrl V

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gessler

Sir LurkaLot said:


> Wrong, China has acknowledged it. These guys are burning out of their f***ing ***.



Yep, I think you're right, buddy.

This Han has been force-fed all the crap generated by chinese CPC wannabe candidates for mayor posts, and he thinks that they're speaking the truth!

Seriously, what does Mr. Han think when he says chinese have dissapproved the A5? What do the chinese know of A5? They imagine like comic-capers and put their fantasies and comic strips on the net.

Speeder 2 picks up all these crappy comics and thinks he's got some reliable info at hand.



SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at indian self-delusion from imaginary stats and specs!
> 
> Well, if the indians want to delude themselves with their 70's era technology missile. Go ahead, knock themselves out. They might find China more than happy to return the favor with far more devastating nuclear weapons.



LOLed hard at your Z-10 chopper that has a set of analogue dials in its cockpit that are for backing up the chopper and maintain its flight control when its chinese-quality MFDs fail.

Seriously, no other chopper in the world has something like this! This itself shows the level of distrust the chinese have in their own technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Speeder 2 said:


> *This Agni 5 is for 8-year-olds.*
> 
> *
> 1. 5000km is classified as long-distance missile, not intercontinental which is >8000km.*
> 
> The reentry warhead technology is *very * different from 5000km to >8000km.
> 
> The latter is *much much more sophiticated*, which are only possessed by US/Rusia/China/France.
> 
> India? Sorry, wait till the next life.
> 
> 
> *2. DRDO´s Indian definition of "accuracy": 1000KM x 600KM *
> 
> So called Agni `accurately hit the target`....
> 
> it's like saying I accurately threw a stone into the target, which has size of a lake 50 yards in front me.
> 
> With 1000x600KM, you try to shoot Shanghai and will end up anywhere between the East China sea and Guan,
> 
> probabaly half a way to Haiwii.
> 
> If you try to aim at beijing, it would end up ranging from North Japan to Seberia...
> 
> 
> In comparison, accuracy of China´s DF4 of 1970s was 100X70 km for the first test.
> 
> 
> *3. 50 tons weight? 6X the Aryan tank? Man, that´s primitive. *
> 
> So it´s not mobile wahtsoever as DRDO bull$shitted.
> 
> 
> *4. When DRDO recovers the warhead in the next days, let me know. *
> 
> I beleive they can´t recover it. It means that its accuracy equals even worse probably = bullcrap.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Only after its recovery, show the photo of recovered Agni 5 warhead please? *
> 
> It can´t. Why? Because it´ll show that it´s been burned into crap during re-entry.
> 
> India doesn´t have advanced wind tunnel technologies to test a re-entry warhead
> 
> to prevent its melting long before it finishes re-entry.
> 
> 
> BTW, only US, Rusia and China have material technology to produce anti-reentry melting
> 
> nuke warheads. Not even France and the UK have it. India? Keep dreaming.
> 
> *
> 6. miniature of nuke warhead:*
> 
> India even does not have a nuclear warhead small enough to put on the missile.
> 
> To miniature the existing one tookk decaded for US-RUS-CHN-FRN.
> 
> It would take Indian decades, if ever, provided neither the French nor Rus sell their tech secretly to India.
> 
> 
> *
> 7. 100kg warhead = primitive 1st generation nuclear tech of 1950s-60s.*
> 
> 
> 
> *In conclusion:*
> 
> Agni 5 is far less sophiticated than China´s DF4 in warhead and definitly in both accuracy and reentry techologies.
> 
> And DF4 was from 1970s...
> 
> Yeah, self-boasting so-called `india´s entry into elite club`? elite club of what?
> 
> It´s a joke.



Thanks for your crap analysis...here is answer of your points....
1. 5500km is classified as ICBM...anywasy we dont care as long as it enough to destroy all the major cities of China
2. Agni 5 accuracy was set +/- 50 meter 
3. Weight of A5 is 5 tons not 50 tons...even if it is so..who cares as long it go 5000km.
4. Indian ship has seen it hitting the target within 10 meters.
5. Dont talk crap before the recovery of the head
6. Miniature is already there for Agni 1, 2 & 3 so will not be problem..dont worry
7. It can carry 1000kg not 100 kg....and it can be increased for you nearer cities....so cut the crap

Conclusion

you are in shock and talking crap to satisfy your EGO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Speeder 2

SinoChallenger said:


> The Chinese government already responded to india's bragging claims:
> 
> 1. Agni-V is terribly inaccurate. indians have yet to master any re-entry related technology.
> 
> 2. Agni-V is heavy, immobile and not survivable.
> 
> 3. Agni-V will not be in service for quite a few years.
> 
> Besides, look at Iran. Iran has better ballistic missiles than india and Iran doesn't pretend it is a global superpower. China's DF-4 is equivalent to the Agni-V but back in the 70's and 80's when we developed this, we didn't consider ourselves a global superpower either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom line: india managed to manufacture a rocket that can go to first stage separation without blowing up...... but, as usual, they are exaggering themselves to such a degree they are a joke again. Looks like another 1962 spanking is in order to put them in their place!*



Agreed. Indians´self congradulation is really something to behold.

Well, renting a Russia nuke sub is claimed as entering elite club of blah blah blah...

Do they know that hiring a Ferrari from Hertz for a couple days doen´t qualify for membership of Ferrari Club?

This time again, being able to launch, a a sheer luck, once a pile of useless burned up waste into a huge geographical area of 1000km X600km is called `accurately`and qualied entering Elite Club of blah blah...

Has any of UNSC 5 memebers formerly recognise this or invited India to the club?

NO, only Indians and Indian media propaganda.

I say the first thing for India is trying to leave Elite Club of Extreme Starvation before anything...


Indians and their mouthes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chairborne ranger

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at indian self-delusion from imaginary stats and specs!
> 
> Well, if the indians want to delude themselves with their 70's era technology missile. Go ahead, knock themselves out. They might find China more than happy to return the favor with far more devastating nuclear weapons.




c'mon you jokers, get off this thread if you cant contribute anything to the discussion. I'm surprised that despite developing such awesome missiles, china hasnt yet been able to make a a compound that will extinguish the fire your ballsacks seem to be on. dafuq do the mods do anyway? if it was an indian, the message would be removed or the guy banned...in fact i'm waiting for someone to prove me right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## praveen007

friends here is a collection of * total of more then 1250 articals posted today after Agni-5 launch, all over the world.
.
Agni-V will adequately meet India&#39;s...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

@speeder 2

Yet another load of Han crap. Poor chinese Hans, it seems they've lost their brians somewhere on the other side of the great wall of china before coming down to PDF.

We are capable enough of building our own nuclear submarines, mr. crazy han. We have already
done so. The Arihant-class SSBN is pretty much ready. The reactor has been completed, the SLBMs have been tested successfully and are awaiting deployment.

I seriously wonder what Hans would do when it fires its 3500km range K-4 and 6000-7000km range K-5/6 missiles onto the Han-infested land with 200KT nukes.

Chinese hans dont know how to drive a Ferrari at all. They always mistake the brake for the accelerator, press it, and get their skulls bonged on the dashboard again and again, what do you know of Ferrari club?

Again you're back to your crappy Han km/km calculations? Do you read some good information or do you read chinese-origin CPC-generated crazy comic books available on the net for $2 a piece? And about UNSC, my han friend, all members except scaredy china has voiced their support for India to become a permanent member.
Let it be Russia, France, UK, or even US. Only you chinese scaredy copy cats dont want us to become permanent UNSC member. But dont worry, we shall soon be part of the UNSC as permanent member and we'll see how your chinese navy boatriders try to park their rusted ships in Gwadar port or anywhere in IOR.

Your Han calculations and BS has failed yet again, FYI.....BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

Chinese govt is quite conservative, or very polite I see.

Like what I said earlier, in reality it would take about a decade just to familiarise with re-entry tech that India doesn&#8217;t have.

&#8230;let alone a decade more, if not decades or ever, to have tech ready for miniaturation of nuke warhead which India has&#8217;t either.

Then only after those, you meet the real challenge: advanced materials science that could make the nuke warhead intact during re-entry. Only USA, China, Russia have this tech so far. I believe both UK and France are buying that from the states.

&#8230;
*To say Agni V is an equivalent to China´s DF-4 of 1970s is an insult to the latter:*

DF-4 is in fact streets ahead of Agni V even though categorily they belong to the same generation. 

DF-4 were in service, secretly tested countless times, proved, and improved, with proper nuke warhead, and quite mature re-entry tech during late 70s, early 80s. None of those Agni V has.


DF-4´s accuray is staggering 10X better than Agni V´s!


If DF-4 is F-16 Block50, then Agni V is LCA Tejas on paper.

Agni V, I suspect, will eventually become another infamous Indian white elephant, just like Tejas, Aryan tank, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MUHARIB

Speeder 2 said:


> Chinese govt is quite conservative, or very polite I see.
> 
> Like what I said earlier, in reality it would take about a decade just to familiarise with re-entry tech that India doesn&#8217;t have.
> 
> &#8230;let alone a decade more, if not decades or ever, to have tech ready for miniaturation of nuke warhead which India has&#8217;t either.
> 
> Then only after those, you meet the real challenge: advanced materials science that could make the nuke warhead intact during re-entry. Only USA, China, Russia have this tech so far. I believe both UK and France are buying that from the states.
> 
> &#8230;
> *To say Agni V is an equivalent to China´s DF-4 of 1970s is an insult to the latter:*
> 
> DF-4 is in fact streets ahead of Agni V even though categorily they belong to the same generation.
> 
> DF-4 were in service, secretly tested countless times, proved, and improved, with proper nuke warhead, and quite mature re-entry tech during late 70s, early 80s. None of those Agni V has. If DF-4 is F-16 Block50, then Agni V is LCA Tejas on paper.
> 
> Agni V, I suspect, will eventually become another infamous Indian white elephant, just like Tejas, Aryan tank, etc.



Wow your so butt hurt mate. Atleast dont make it this obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Speeder 2 said:


> Chinese govt is quite conservative, or very polite I see.
> 
> Like what I said earlier, in reality it would take about a decade just to familiarise with re-entry tech that India doesn&#8217;t have.
> 
> &#8230;let alone a decade more, if not decades or ever, to have tech ready for miniaturation of nuke warhead which India has&#8217;t either.
> 
> Then only after those, you meet the real challenge: advanced materials science that could make the nuke warhead intact during re-entry. Only USA, China, Russia have this tech so far. I believe both UK and France are buying that from the states.
> 
> &#8230;
> *To say Agni V is an equivalent to China´s DF-4 of 1970s is an insult to the latter:*
> 
> DF-4 is in fact streets ahead of Agni V even though categorily they belong to the same generation.
> 
> DF-4 were in service, secretly tested countless times, proved, and improved, with proper nuke warhead, and quite mature re-entry tech during late 70s, early 80s. None of those Agni V has.
> 
> 
> DF-4´s accuray is staggering 10X better than Agni V´s!
> 
> 
> If DF-4 is F-16 Block50, then Agni V is LCA Tejas on paper.
> 
> Agni V, I suspect, will eventually become another infamous Indian white elephant, just like Tejas, Aryan tank, etc.



I will tell you basic difference China missile based on liquid fuel and India Agni 5 is having solid fuel more advance.....

As long as it hits your capital I dont care anything


----------



## NALANDA

Looking at the reactions of Chinese members here, I can not stop smiling......this launch has realy really hurt and deflated their ego....

I think for their good health, they should get used to these developments at more freqeunt interval...


----------



## praveen007

*AGNI- V : What next ?? | idrw.org
++
AGNI- V : What next ??
.
.
.*
.
.India dashed into Elite Group of Countries , in terms of Missile technology and current Agni -V put India into the big league , but what next is the question been asked , well current plans for the DRDO will be to have two more test of Agni-V variant with one year period time and next launch as per sources will be a canisterised based Agni-V .
*Most crucial test which come after 2014 that will feature Agni-V with Multiple Independent Re-entry Vehicles (MIRVs) with each missile being capable of carrying 3-10 separate nuclear warheads.*
MIRVs ensure a credible second strike capability even with few missiles.
*Next Big thing in Indian Missile arsenal will be development of K-X series by DRDO, K-X, named after former President of India Dr. APJ Abdul Kalam, is the next significant development under the K-X series by DRDO, K-X missiles will be India&#8217;s Submarine launched missiles , under development for INS Arihant class nuclear submarines .* Under K-X series , DRDO is said to be developing three class of missiles under this secret project , that involves development of K-15 aka Sagarika , which is a submarine missile based on Shourya missile (Surface based) will range of 750 km and DRDO also have declared that more then 15 test of this missiles have been carried out in last few years . 
K-4 is another missile supposedly based on Agni- III/IV missiles with range of 3500km to 4500km , and has been *in key focus after successful testing
of K-15, another missile known as K-5 SLBM again alleged to be based on Agni-V is also under
consideration and development will start after Agni-V development is completed .*
Next Major thing after Agni-V , might be another Missile coming from Agni Family , that will be Agni-VI , DRDO News letter of May 2011 had hinted about Agni- VI , Some reports claime that the ICBM is already named &#8220;Surya&#8221; and code named AGNI-VI, but no confirmation has been put forward by DRDO , but DRDO news letter mentioned that Shri Avinash Chander, current development head of Agni-IV and Agni-V will head three projects and third Project mentioned was 6000 km A6 system with multiple warheads (MIRV) capable of launching both from the ground and underwater.


----------



## Gessler

@speeder 2

No I think china is in line for receiving another something like the 1967 "spanking"

Chola incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Our troops kicked the crap outta your troops and chased them right back to their han-infested land in 24 hrs flat.

The CPC wannabe mayors are doing a crappy job at best. Boasting of that obsolete DF-4 that
is nothing but a stolen soviet missile painted in chinese colors. scrath the paint on it and you will see russian color.

The DF-4 was an utter failure that was unacceptable at best for chinese communist leadership, it was a failure. Just like their SY-400 -

http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...-NKpDRqxxnTvqOPqg&sig2=nYenpWMUFBcakXXnj_fBCg

The chinese J-10 has crashed about 10-12 times according to a few reports. Making it actually worse than the MiG-21 when it comes to crash rate. No other plane has crashed so many times and killed so many people as this one, in such a short span of time -

Loading...

^^click on the link to see a picture

This guy even does not realise >250 Arjun tanks are in production. Neither does he seem to know that its
armor is one the best around the world (way ahead of the type-99g) and its muzzle velocity is 1650m/s comparable
to the U.S. Abrams' velocity of 1750m/s.

Mr. Han's post has failed yet again as I know best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don777

Speeder 2 said:


> Chinese govt is quite conservative, or very polite I see.
> 
> Like what I said earlier, in reality it would take about a decade just to familiarise with re-entry tech that India doesnt have.
> 
> let alone a decade more, if not decades or ever, to have tech ready for miniaturation of nuke warhead which India hast either.
> 
> Then only after those, you meet the real challenge: advanced materials science that could make the nuke warhead intact during re-entry. Only USA, China, Russia have this tech so far. I believe both UK and France are buying that from the states.
> 
> 
> *To say Agni V is an equivalent to China´s DF-4 of 1970s is an insult to the latter:*
> 
> DF-4 is in fact streets ahead of Agni V even though categorily they belong to the same generation.
> 
> DF-4 were in service, secretly tested countless times, proved, and improved, with proper nuke warhead, and quite mature re-entry tech during late 70s, early 80s. None of those Agni V has.
> 
> 
> DF-4´s accuray is staggering 10X better than Agni V´s!
> 
> 
> If DF-4 is F-16 Block50, then Agni V is LCA Tejas on paper.
> 
> Agni V, I suspect, will eventually become another infamous Indian white elephant, just like Tejas, Aryan tank, etc.



So........... Why are you woried mate. If you belive it is a worthless wepon then have a peacefull sleep. Your trolling is making us overconfident that this misile, even a failure and on paper is giving you sleepless night. I think it is 100% sucessfull in its objective, giving you sleepless night

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gessler

Don777 said:


> So........... Why are you woried mate. If you belive it is a worthless wepon then have a peacefull sleep. Your trolling is making us overconfident that this misile, even a failure and on paper is giving you sleepless night. I think it is 100% sucessfull in its objective, giving you sleepless night



Thats the problem with the hans. They are afraid of pretty much anything ranging from an ant to a big lion.

They seem to be wetting their trousers thinking of A5 but are ever ready to post crap saying that they're not!
So much chinese attention for a few meters-tall missile! I wonder why!!


----------



## Speeder 2

^^ wooried? nah... i am enjoying myself watching a joke... 


you try to hit Beijing with that stone-age crap?  it would more likely end up like a giant iron rock ( again, assumed Indian style "nuclear" warhaead evaporated long ago) in the streets of new delhi or Pune instead, as reliability issue of missles is completely absent in India, or let's say just like the reliability of Indian electricity supply..


----------



## Ammyy

Speeder 2 said:


> ^^ wooried? nahh... i am enjoying myself watching a joke... you try to hit Beijing with that crap, it would more likely end up like a giant iron rock ( again, assumed Indian style "nuclear" warhaead evaporated long ago) in the streets of new delhi or Pune instead, as reliability issue of missles is completely absent in India, *or let's say just like the reliability of Indian electricity supply*..



chinese talking about quality ???  Biggest joke on the earth 


Why your government fear to announce any missile launch date ??? even you know that 

You hide your failure but we are not 

How much tech detail about AGNI-5 provided by India, you cant even know even half of it for your junk missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IPL5

congratulation to india for achieving such a great technological breakthrough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## praveen007

*Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : Production of Agni-V to begin in a year: DRDO chief
+++
Production of Agni- V to begin in a year: DRDO chief
.
.*
India has emerged as a major missile power with the successful launch of Agni-V ballistic missile and the production of the weapon system would start in a year&#8217;s time, DRDO chief, Dr V.K. Saraswat, has said.
&#8220;This launch has given a message to the entire world that India has the capability to design, develop, build and manufacture missiles of this class, and we are today a missile power,&#8221; Dr Saraswat said today after the launch of the 5,000 km range surface-to-surface Inter Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM).
The Defence Research and Development Organisation chief said that the missile launch was a major milestone in the defence preparedness of the country.
&#8220;We are going to conduct two more tests and that will be validation tests..., and then the production of this system will start. It is going to take a year maximum,&#8221; he said.
Dr Saraswat said that he expected the missile to be inducted into the armed forces in the next two years. He said the successful launch of Agni-V was just the beginning of a new series of missiles.
&#8220;We go from here to many other missiles which will have the capability for MIRV (Multiple Independently Targetable Re-entry Vehicle) for anti-satellite system, which will also be built using this technology for launching micro, mini and nano satellites to meet the requirement of the armed forces on very, very short notice,&#8221; he said.
Dr Saraswat said that barring some electronic components, the Agni-V was a completely indigenous product. &#8220;More than 80 per cent of the missile is indigenous, except for the electronic components which we import... Everything has been designed, developed and produced in our industry and our laboratory,&#8221; he said.


----------



## CarbonD

I do understand hindi a bit so I thought this video will suit well down here hehe (needed a friend recommendation though)





Please I am not trolling just my point of view determined musically please dont ban be again


----------



## Speeder 2

To give a proper analogy to see the exact technological place of Agni V in today's world:

Agni V, technologically speaking, is akin to a "Mig-15 wannabe" in its first public debut as a technology demostrator with a post- WW2 era radar (read: accuracy) , a half fuel tank(read: distance), without missles (read: functional miniaturised nukes) and any modern electronics (read:re-entry tech and HUGE reliability issues), trying to boast being able to penetrate 21st century sky defended by S-400/ 500s and J-20s.

That is the GAP!

Do you really think that this "mig-15" stands a chance?

It's like seeing the first day of Tejas prototype flying and dream to wipe out F-22As with that...

Now somehow this "Mig-15" is a symbol of India's entry into the Elite Club of...

Indian style dilution has no bound.


----------



## IndoCarib

Speeder 2 said:


> To give a proper analogy to see the exact technological place of Agni V in today's world:
> 
> Agni V, technologically speaking, is akin to a "Mig-15 wannabe" in its first public debut as a technology demostrator with a post- WW2 era radar (read: accuracy) , a half fuel tank(read: distance), without missles (read: functional miniaturised nukes) and any modern electronics (read:re-entry tech and HUGE reliability issues), trying to boast being able to penetrate 21st century sky defended by S-400/ 500s and J-20s.
> 
> That is the GAP!
> 
> Do you really think that this "mig-15" stands a chance?
> 
> It's like seeing the first day of Tejas prototype flying and dream to wipe out F-22As with that...
> 
> Now somehow this "Mig-15" is a symbol of India's entry into the Elite Club of...
> 
> Indian style dilution has no bound.



You are back ! So you had enough time watch a youtube video on ICBMs in your busy schedule as a cook ! Whats up dude ? Not busy these days ? you should really venture into stand up comedy and make some extra bucks ! ICBMs are not your cup of tea. *MAKING TEA IS *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IPL5

Speeder 2 said:


> To give a proper analogy to see the exact technological place of Agni V in today's world:
> 
> Agni V, technologically speaking, is akin to a "Mig-15 wannabe" in its first public debut as a technology demostrator with a post- WW2 era radar (read: accuracy) , a half fuel tank(read: distance), without missles (read: functional miniaturised nukes) and any modern electronics (read:re-entry tech and HUGE reliability issues), trying to boast being able to penetrate 21st century sky defended by S-400/ 500s and J-20s.
> 
> That is the GAP!
> 
> Do you really think that this "mig-15" stands a chance?
> 
> It's like seeing the first day of Tejas prototype flying and dream to wipe out F-22As with that...
> 
> Now somehow this "Mig-15" is a symbol of India's entry into the Elite Club of...
> 
> Indian style dilution has no bound.



How much you got paid for writing this ? I heard that Chinese government hires people to write crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Speeder 2 said:


> To give a proper analogy to see the exact technological place of Agni V in today's world:
> 
> Agni V, technologically speaking, is akin to a "Mig-15 wannabe" in its first public debut as a technology demostrator with a post- WW2 era radar (read: accuracy) , a half fuel tank(read: distance), without missles (read: functional miniaturised nukes) and any modern electronics (read:re-entry tech and HUGE reliability issues), trying to boast being able to penetrate 21st century sky defended by S-400/ 500s and J-20s.



The SAMs like S-400 and S-500 surely cannot shoot down an ICBM, in order to tackle against Agni V you will need something like KKV or MKV.


----------



## clmeta

Relax dude. Why are u so hurt????
India has a no first use policy.


Speeder 2 said:


> To give a proper analogy to see the exact technological place of Agni V in today's world:
> 
> Agni V, technologically speaking, is akin to a "Mig-15 wannabe" in its first public debut as a technology demostrator with a post- WW2 era radar (read: accuracy) , a half fuel tank(read: distance), without missles (read: functional miniaturised nukes) and any modern electronics (read:re-entry tech and HUGE reliability issues), trying to boast being able to penetrate 21st century sky defended by S-400/ 500s and J-20s.
> 
> That is the GAP!
> 
> Do you really think that this "mig-15" stands a chance?
> 
> It's like seeing the first day of Tejas prototype flying and dream to wipe out F-22As with that...
> 
> Now somehow this "Mig-15" is a symbol of India's entry into the Elite Club of...
> 
> Indian style dilution has no bound.


----------



## Kinetic

*Jai DRDO, Jai Bharat.... What an achievement. *

Sorry for being late. No word to express my self. Everyone is interested and excited. In my office everyone was watching TV, they were very proud. Heard same from my brother's college canteen etc. Good to see our scientists on TV. 

Specially the navigation and RV lab video was great by NDTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rai_kamal

clmeta said:


> Relax dude. Why are u so hurt????
> India has a no first use policy.


He won't understand your point..
?He is definetly a cousin of sinochallenger..
@topic : 
Congratulations to DRDO and Akhand Bharat..
Waiting for news about fast production rate and MIRV version..


----------



## Kinetic

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The SAMs like S-400 and S-500 surely cannot shoot down an ICBM, in order to tackle against Agni V you will need something like KKV or MKV.



Agni-V has special emphasis on decoys and other anti-ABM technologies. Its RV is highly agile. Watch the video of current DRDO chief's lecture about anti-ABM capabilities in Indian missiles from Aero india 2009.


----------



## rai_kamal

Just heard that Agni-VI will soon be tested with 10,000km range..
On one of the fb page..Is it reliable news ??


----------



## lepziboy

rai_kamal said:


> Just heard that Agni-VI will soon be tested with 10,000km range..
> On one of the fb page..Is it reliable news ??



can you post the link?


----------



## rai_kamal

lepziboy said:


> can you post the link?


Sure sir, but its a fb page..
https://www.facebook.com/M.S.Saggoo


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Kinetic said:


> Agni-V has special emphasis on decoys and other anti-ABM technologies. Its RV is highly agile. Watch the video of current DRDO chief's lecture about anti-ABM capabilities in Indian missiles from Aero india 2009.




We did demonstrate our ability to shoot down a small satellite at the altitude of 870km (sufficient to reach the flight altitude of an ICBM) in 2007, and we did perform to shoot down our own ICBMs in 2010.

Our KKV technology can surely possess the ability to tackle against a limited number of ICBMs and warheads/decoys.

Anyway we will speed up the development of our MKV technology, which can use to tackle against a large number of ICBMs.

Anyway, the competition is always healthy for both side, and we do always encourage the healthy competition with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We did demonstrate our ability to shoot down a small satellite at the altitude of 870km (sufficient to reach the flight altitude of an ICBM) in 2007, and we did perform to shoot down our own ICBMs in 2010.
> 
> Our KKV technology can surely possess the ability to tackle against a limited number of ICBMs and warheads/decoys.
> 
> Anyway we will speed up the development of our MKV technology, which can use to tackle against a large number of ICBMs.
> 
> Anyway, the competition is always healthy for both side, and we do always encourage the healthy competition with India.



ASAT part is OK but people has doubt about China's ABM claim. Specially neither it was IRBM nor at mid course as claimed. ABM is much much difficult than ASAT. We have video of Indian ABM destroying missile at 75 km altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Kinetic said:


> ASAT part is OK but people has doubt about China's ABM claim. Specially neither it was IRBM nor at mid course as claimed. ABM is much much difficult than ASAT. We have video of Indian ABM destroying missile at 75 km altitude.



specially if it is not a mid course abm and the warhead is a marv..


----------



## Kinetic

Speeder 2 said:


> This Saraswat is a liar: everyone knows it comes the dual-use tech of Russian handouts.



Agni-V supposed make heart bits high but here some psycho got total mad with fantasy BS. An avatar of Mr. Zaid Hamid. Time to Report. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

@ Indian member

Please dont quote low life trolls like sinochallenged and speeder/peacefull or whateva!!

This thread is good till now please dont feed these troll!!

Let them Burn and Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

GR!FF!N said:


> specially if it is not a mid course abm and the warhead is a marv..



75 km is mid course I think. It is well out side atmosphere.


----------



## clmeta

Easy cry baby. I know you're shaken but India is a responsible country. So don't jump like a cat on hot bricks.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

And Thanks to ChineseTiger1986 for sane posts all along!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Kinetic said:


> ASAT part is OK but people has doubt about China's ABM claim. Specially neither it was IRBM nor at mid course as claimed. ABM is much much difficult than ASAT. We have video of Indian ABM destroying missile at 75 km altitude.



Well, even US did acknowledge our midcourse ABM, usually they prefer to underestimate China's overall capability.

China did perfectly score on its groundbased midcourse ABM test back in January 2010, while US just embarassed themselves in the following month in front of the public.

China 'successfully tests missile interceptor' | World news | guardian.co.uk

US Missile Defense Test Fails - Slashdot


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

In less then 24 hours this thread have recived

*
52 pages of discussion
Replies: 765
Views: 36,546*

I think this is a record

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, even US did acknowledge our midcourse ABM, usually they prefer to underestimate China's overall capability.
> 
> China did perfectly score on its groundbased midcourse ABM test back in January 2010, while US just embarassed themselves in the following month in front of the public.
> 
> China 'successfully tests missile interceptor' | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> US Missile Defense Test Fails - Slashdot



OK mate but that news does not put anything new other than that ' ' mark, which means they have doubt in the claims. US is far far ahead of others in ABM or ASAT. So no comparisons. Few failures are nothing.


----------



## GR!FF!N

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, even US did acknowledge our midcourse ABM, usually they prefer to underestimate China's overall capability.
> 
> China did perfectly score on its groundbased midcourse ABM test back in January 2010, while US just embarassed themselves in the following month in front of the public.
> 
> China 'successfully tests missile interceptor' | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> US Missile Defense Test Fails - Slashdot



what is the name of this missile??is china's ABM shield operational???


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Kinetic said:


> OK mate but that news does not put anything new other than that ' ' mark, which means they have doubt in the claims. US is far far ahead of others on ABM or ASAT. So no comparisons. Few failures are nothing.



Even KKV is still relatively immature technology, only two nations got it, let alone something like MKV.

US is also in the exploration stage of this technology, there is no such thing that they are much more advanced.

Not mentioning that their groundbased midcourse tests (the only way to shoot down the ICBMs) went really disappointing in recent years compared to China's.


----------



## Screambowl

GR!FF!N said:


> what is the name of this missile??is china's ABM shield operational???


 
Currently, China has acquired and is license-producing the S-300PMU-2/S-300PMU-1 series of terminal ABM-capable SAMs. China produces the indigenous HQ-9 SAM system[14] possessing possible terminal ABM capabilities respectively. PRC Navy's currently operating modern air-defense destroyers known as the Type 052C Destroyer and Type 051C Destroyer are armed with naval HHQ-9 missiles

this from wikipedia but i am not sure if they have really deployed or have mastered their own system.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Screambowl said:


> Currently, China has acquired and is license-producing the S-300PMU-2/S-300PMU-1 series of terminal ABM-capable SAMs. China produces the indigenous HQ-9 SAM system[14] possessing possible terminal ABM capabilities respectively. PRC Navy's currently operating modern air-defense destroyers known as the Type 052C Destroyer and Type 051C Destroyer are armed with naval HHQ-9 missiles
> 
> this from wikipedia but i am not sure if they have really deployed or have mastered their own system.



These are just SAMs for the anti-aircraft system, we did deploy our groundbased ABM system to tackle against the ICBMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

blah blah blah. Chinese are not happy today. I think Pakistanis have been kind of cool. Love them.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Screambowl said:


> Currently, China has acquired and is license-producing the S-300PMU-2/S-300PMU-1 series of terminal ABM-capable SAMs. China produces the indigenous HQ-9 SAM system[14] possessing possible terminal ABM capabilities respectively. PRC Navy's currently operating modern air-defense destroyers known as the Type 052C Destroyer and Type 051C Destroyer are armed with naval HHQ-9 missiles
> 
> this from wikipedia but i am not sure if they have really deployed or have mastered their own system.



i knew that..but they are sams..any dedicated ABM shield??



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These are just SAMs for the anti-aircraft system, we did deploy our groundbased ABM system to tackle against the ICBMs.



can you post some link..i couldn't find any,except one you already provided..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## perplexed

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These are just SAMs for the anti-aircraft system, we did deploy our groundbased ABM system to tackle against the ICBMs.



ground based terminal ABM systems can never intercept ICBMs due to their speeds..


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

GR!FF!N said:


> i knew that..but they are sams..any dedicated ABM shield??
> 
> 
> 
> can you post some link..i couldn't find any,except one you already provided..



Yeah, we do have it, but it can use to tackle against a small number of ICBMs, but against a large number, i don't think so that we are ready yet.



perplexed said:


> ground based terminal ABM systems can never intercept ICBMs due to their speeds..



We use the groundbased midcourse, not terminal.


----------



## Johny D

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Congratulation India, now it should be 15000km ICBM for the next step.



not a big deal..but guess 8 to 10 is enough for us provided u r not shifting ur base to some other continent..lol.. ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yeah, we do have it, but it can use to tackle against a small number of ICBMs, but against a large number, i don't think so that we are ready yet.
> 
> 
> 
> We use the groundbased midcourse, not terminal.



yup...me too think so.they only conducted one test.but after that,no news on that.

but yes,china has some SAMs which can fill terminal ABMs role.

anyway, AD-1 and AD-2 of india may be aimed for mid course interception,as they are built to counter ICBM.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

GR!FF!N said:


> yup...me too think so.they only conducted one test.but after that,no news on that.
> 
> but yes,china has some SAMs which can fill terminal ABMs role.
> 
> anyway, AD-1 and AD-2 of india may be aimed for mid course interception,as they are built to counter ICBM.



The only tests open to the public so far, one anti-satellite test in 2007 and two anti-ICBM tests in 2010.

US surely knows how many secret tests we have done so far, but they won't acknowledge it unless we openly declare it.


----------



## Screambowl

GR!FF!N said:


> i knew that..but they are sams..any dedicated ABM shield??
> 
> 
> 
> can you post some link..i couldn't find any,except one you already provided..




well I posted that because the article spoke about kinetic kill vehicle. 
there is no such missile which can be listed under ABM. But yes Asat capabilities is something which they posses.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Screambowl said:


> well I posted that because the article spoke about kinetic kill vehicle.
> there is no such missile which can be listed under ABM. But yes Asat capabilities is something which they posses.



The 2007 ASAT test: It did prove the altitude and the accuracy of our KKV technology to shoot down the ICBM.

The 2010 ABM test: It did prove the real capability of our KKV to shoot down the ICBM by overcoming its high maneuverability.

Yet the KKV technology is not sufficient to tackle against a large group of ICBMs, thus it will inevitably push us towards the superior MKV technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

Screambowl said:


> well I posted that because the article spoke about kinetic kill vehicle.
> there is no such missile which can be listed under ABM. But yes Asat capabilities is something which they posses.



i mean missiles capable of mid course interception,not capable of terminal interception.anyway..thanks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

On July 26, 2010 India successfully tested an interceptor missile, bringing down an incoming target ballistic missile (a modified Prithvi) with 2,000 km range, at an altitude of 15 km over the Bay of Benga
source: wiki

can any one tell me which missile was this modified Pirthivi? was it Dhanush???


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Screambowl said:


> On July 26, 2010 India successfully tested an interceptor missile, bringing down an incoming target ballistic missile (a modified Prithvi) with 2,000 km range, at an altitude of 15 km over the Bay of Benga
> source: wiki
> 
> can any one tell me which missile was this modified Pirthivi? was it Dhanush???



Yeah, it is good to see that India is also developing both spear and shield.

Maybe the mutual balance can keep pushing towards the peace, but also the healthy competition.


----------



## perplexed

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The 2007 ASAT test: It did prove the altitude and the accuracy of our KKV technology to shoot down the ICBM.
> 
> The 2010 ABM test: It did prove the real capability of our KKV to shoot down the ICBM by overcoming its high maneuverability.
> 
> Yet the KKV technology is not sufficient to tackle against a large group of ICBMs, thus it will inevitably push us towards the superior MKV technology.



ASAT test showing accuracy ?  You already know the trajectory for it duh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Screambowl said:


> On July 26, 2010 India successfully tested an interceptor missile, bringing down an incoming target ballistic missile (a modified Prithvi) with 2,000 km range, at an altitude of 15 km over the Bay of Benga
> source: wiki
> 
> can any one tell me which missile was this modified Pirthivi? was it Dhanush???



it was a modified prithvi..it destroyed the incoming missile,but it was a partial success as it failed to do a direct hit.



perplexed said:


> ASAT test showing accuracy ?  You already know the trajectory for it duh..



what he meant is that kind of technology is also being used in ABM..that ASAT was a KKV..the same China is pursuing for mid course interception for ICBM..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

GR!FF!N said:


> i*t was a modified prithvi..it destroyed the incoming missile,but it was a partial success as it failed to do a direct hit.*



if a modified pirthivi can reach 2000 km. why don't they use it as a SLBM?


or they wanted to say this modified Pirthivi flew the trajectory of a 2000 km range Missile?


----------



## GR!FF!N

Screambowl said:


> if a modified pirthivi can reach 2000 km. why don't they use it as a SLBM?



lol..it was a modified prithvi which mimics Chinese and Pakistan's MRBM's trajectory.


----------



## Screambowl

GR!FF!N said:


> lol..it was a modified prithvi which mimics Chinese and Pakistan's MRBM's trajectory.



lol yeah.. i edited my post. I was little surprized about the range. damnn..


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

perplexed said:


> ASAT test showing accuracy ?  You already know the trajectory for it duh..



That small weather satellite FY-1 had a flight altitude and a travelling speed similar to a typical ICBM, only its trajectory was predictable.

Our first test was about to prove the flight altitude and the pinpoint accurate to hit an object travelling faster than Mach 20.

Except the groundbased midcourse, no other missile defence system can reach that kind of flight altitude and velocity.

Our second test was about to intercept the real ICBMs by overcoming its unpredictable trajectory.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The head of the program is not only a woman, but also a Christian.

Jai Hind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AHMED85

So launch on Congress & Bombay....


----------



## LeGenD

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Even KKV is still relatively immature technology, only two nations got it, let alone something like MKV.
> 
> US is also in the exploration stage of this technology, there is no such thing that they are much more advanced.
> 
> Not mentioning that their groundbased midcourse tests (the only way to shoot down the ICBMs) went really disappointing in recent years compared to China's.


THAAD also has capability to destroy ICBM and it is very good system.

US is also developing laser technologies for this purpose.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

LeGenD said:


> THAAD also has capability to destroy ICBM and it is very good system.
> 
> US is also developing laser technologies for this purpose.



Terminal maybe, but midcourse no way.

_Sometimes called Kinetic Kill technology, the THAAD missile destroys missiles by colliding with them, using hit-to-kill technology, like the MIM-104 Patriot PAC-3 (although the PAC-3 also contains a small explosive warhead). This is unlike the Patriot PAC-2 which carried only an explosive warhead detonated using a proximity fuse. *Although the actual figures are classified, THAAD missiles have an estimated range of 125 miles (200 km), and can reach an altitude of 93 miles (150 km).* The THAAD missile is manufactured at the Lockheed Martin Pike County Operations facility near Troy, Alabama. The facility performs final integration, assembly and testing of the THAAD missile._


----------



## LeGenD

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Terminal maybe, but midcourse no way.
> 
> _Sometimes called Kinetic Kill technology, the THAAD missile destroys missiles by colliding with them, using hit-to-kill technology, like the MIM-104 Patriot PAC-3 (although the PAC-3 also contains a small explosive warhead). This is unlike the Patriot PAC-2 which carried only an explosive warhead detonated using a proximity fuse. *Although the actual figures are classified, THAAD missiles have an estimated range of 125 miles (200 km), and can reach an altitude of 93 miles (150 km).* The THAAD missile is manufactured at the Lockheed Martin Pike County Operations facility near Troy, Alabama. The facility performs final integration, assembly and testing of the THAAD missile._


Here;

_The Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) element provides the Ballistic Missile Defense System (BMDS) with a globally transportable, rapidly deployable capability to intercept and destroy ballistic *missiles inside or outside the atmosphere during their final, or terminal, phase of flight.*_

Official information.

Point is that it offers an additional layer of defense against ICBM and a very good one.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

U.S Navy SEALs said:


> You statistically provide little no knowledge on a defense forum. You haven't compared the missile at any level of intelligence, so to speak. You being able to operate even a computer is astounding, and the level of immaturity you display is to no other. J-20 isn't even in service, and by the time it is a new missile may be added to the Indian arsenal. You don't even sound like you know what an MiG-15 really is? Indians have easily proven themselves with many successful missiles, and the accuracy of their missiles is impeccable, they've successfully integrated some of the best navigational systems out there. Even if Agni-V did fail, it wouldn't matter - its a first test. Anyways feel free to never comment on anything again taking out the frustrations from your every-day life.



Ouch. He just got OWNED!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

LeGenD said:


> Here;
> 
> _The Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) element provides the Ballistic Missile Defense System (BMDS) with a globally transportable, rapidly deployable capability to intercept and destroy ballistic *missiles inside or outside the atmosphere during their final, or terminal, phase of flight.*_
> 
> Official information.



There is problem with these systems, these are not war proven.Sure, the probability of interception is high, but still not full proof.

I mean for example the PAC 2 /GEM during testing phases intercepted cruise missiles.

During 2003 Iraq war however, they failed to intercept antiquated 1970s Chinese cruise missiles.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

LeGenD said:


> Here;
> 
> _The Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) element provides the Ballistic Missile Defense System (BMDS) with a globally transportable, rapidly deployable capability to intercept and destroy ballistic *missiles inside or outside the atmosphere during their final, or terminal, phase of flight.*_
> 
> Official information.
> 
> Point is that it offers an additional layer of defense against ICBM and a very good one.



The additional layer is good, everyone does consider that.

However, if you miss to intercept the nuclear missile during its midcourse phase, then you better to be ready to handle a much worse scenario.

Even you did succeed to intercept the nuclear missile during its terminal phase, however its radioactive debris gonna still fall apart on your soil.

The best scenario is to intercept the nuclear missile of the enemy during its boast and midcourse phases, the terminal interception is a lose-lose scenario.


----------



## LeGenD

Syama Ayas said:


> There is problem with these systems, these are not war proven.Sure, the probability of interception is high, but still not full proof.
> 
> I mean for example the PAC 2 /GEM during testing phases intercepted cruise missiles.
> 
> During 2003 Iraq war however, they failed to intercept antiquated 1970s Chinese cruise missiles.


THAAD is much more advanced then PAC system. And it has very good testing record in comparison to most other platforms.

Also, PAC 2 has been replaced by PAC 3 system.

And PAC 3 is good and battle-tested platform:

Lockheed Martin, The PAC-3 Missile

http://www.airdefenseartillery.com/online/2010/ADA In Action/IraqFreedom/OIF/1stPAC3Engage.pdf



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The additional layer is good, everyone does consider that.
> 
> However, if you miss to intercept the nuclear missile during its midcourse phase, then you better to be ready to handle a much worse scenario.
> 
> Even you did succeed to intercept the nuclear missile during its terminal phase, however its radioactive debris gonna still fall apart on your soil.
> 
> The best scenario is to intercept the nuclear missile of the enemy during its boast and midcourse phases, the terminal interception is a lose-lose scenario.


THAAD can intercept ICBM missile in space and can prevent worse case scenario. If the warhead is knocked out prior to its detonation, then nothing serious will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The additional layer is good, everyone does consider that.
> 
> However, if you miss to intercept the nuclear missile during its midcourse phase, then you better to be ready to handle a much worse scenario.
> 
> Even you did succeed to intercept the nuclear missile during its terminal phase, however its radioactive debris gonna still fall apart on your soil.
> 
> The best scenario is to intercept the nuclear missile of the enemy during its boast and midcourse phases, the terminal interception is a lose-lose scenario.


 


the indian anti ballistic missile system has ability to intercept wayy before midcourse, the new 1500km radar is already developed and this year there will be a test of ad 1 and ad2 to destroy icbm at 250 km high. 

intercepting missiles in terminal phase is definitely not usefull, if u miss it ur gone.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Syama Ayas said:


> There is problem with these systems, these are not war proven.Sure, the probability of interception is high, but still not full proof.
> 
> I mean for example the PAC 2 /GEM during testing phases intercepted cruise missiles.
> 
> During 2003 Iraq war however, they failed to intercept antiquated 1970s Chinese cruise missiles.



They still care more about the midcourse interception, which is the truly reliable way to shoot down enemy's ICBM.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

^ currently the tier one interceptors (PAD/AAD) are able to defend against ballistic missiles ~2000km and under that travel at speeds of ~4km/s 

tier 2 (PDV/AD1/2) would be able to defend against IRBM's and missiles just below the ICBM category 

to defend against Pakistani missiles we need missile interceptors that can intercept ballistic missiles with range of 3,000km and below because anything above 3,000km would go over India as for China missile interceptors that can intercept ballistic missiles with range of 6,500km is proficient however China has missiles like the DF-31 which can strike any Indian city and i think the laser based defense currently under development would be used for that any missile launched from Northern China will be harder to intercept however any missile from tibet would be easier to intercept.


----------



## LeGenD

parkland said:


> intercepting missiles in terminal phase is definitely not usefull, if u miss it ur gone.


It is useful if the platform installed is very good. THAAD fits the bill.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

LeGenD said:


> THAAD is much more advanced then PAC system. And it has very good testing record in comparison to most other platforms.
> 
> Also, PAC 2 has been replaced by PAC 3 system.
> 
> And PAC 3 is good and battle-tested platform:
> 
> Lockheed Martin, The PAC-3 Missile
> 
> http://www.airdefenseartillery.com/online/2010/ADA In Action/IraqFreedom/OIF/1stPAC3Engage.pdf
> 
> 
> THAAD can intercept ICBM missile in space and can prevent worse case scenario.



I hope these pictures can provide you a better grasp.


----------



## LeGenD

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I hope these pictures can provide you a better grasp.


Thanks for the photos.

You are not getting the point. As long as a platform is capable of knocking ICBM out in the space, it is good for the job.

Do not underestimate THAAD. It is one of the most reliable ABM systems of US in existence.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

parkland said:


> the indian anti ballistic missile system has ability to intercept wayy before midcourse, the new 1500km radar is already developed and this year there will be a test of ad 1 and ad2 to destroy icbm at 250 km high.
> 
> intercepting missiles in terminal phase is definitely not usefull, if u miss it ur gone.



If we deploy our ICBMs on the border of Tibet, then you are definitely to intercept it during its boast stage.

However, we have deployed most of our ballistic missiles from medium range to intercontinental range within the deep heartland in China, no one can reach its boast phase, the only way to shoot it down is to use the groundbased midcourse.


----------



## Screambowl

hey guys, Put more light on *Agni 5 being a Quasi(cruises at lower altitude and can change trajectory) ballistic missile.*.. is it true ??????


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

LeGenD said:


> Thanks for the photos.
> 
> You are not getting the point. As long as a platform is capable of knocking ICBM out in the space, it is good for the job.
> 
> Do not underestimate THAAD. It is one of the most reliable ABM systems of US in existence.



The groundbased midcourse system is extremely hard to develop, but once it is successful, then it becomes really easy to knock down the ICBM.

The THAAD system is much easier to develop, however it is extremely hard to knock down the ICBM with the THAAD system.


----------



## peace lover

i was caught by my prof in class while i was checking this news..he took my phone


----------



## Screambowl

LeGenD said:


> Thanks for the photos.
> 
> You are not getting the point. As long as a platform is capable of knocking ICBM out in the space, it is good for the job.
> 
> Do not underestimate THAAD. It is one of the most reliable ABM systems of US in existence.




Indeed THAAD is a very good system. But if the reports of Agni 5 being a quasi BM is true then it will be tough for any ABM system in the world to intercept it. 

I need more views on Agni being a Quasi BM


----------



## Firemaster

Screambowl said:


> hey guys, Put more light on *Agni 5 being a Quasi(cruises at lower altitude and can change trajectory) ballistic missile.*.. is it true ??????



In my opinion
No. The article You are referring states Quasi ICBM as it can reach some continents if not all


----------



## LeGenD

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The groundbased midcourse system is extremely hard to develop, but once it is successful, then it becomes really easy to knock down the ICBM.
> 
> The THAAD system is much easier to develop, however it is extremely hard to knock down the ICBM with the THAAD system.


Actually you are giving too much importance to midcourse interception. Other layers are important too.

Technical details regarding THAAD reveal that it can intercept any kind of missile in the world. Main limitation was its radar system but this weakness has been fixed.



Screambowl said:


> Indeed THAAD is a very good system. But if the reports of Agni 5 being a quasi BM is true then it will be tough for any ABM system in the world to intercept it.
> 
> I need more views on Agni being a Quasi BM


THAAD isn't a simple thing.


----------



## Screambowl

Firemaster said:


> In my opinion
> No. The article You are referring states Quasi ICBM as it can reach some continents if not all



I see. then lets wait for some more tch. detail like alt. speed. etc. ..


----------



## peace lover

just curious in what stage does the indivisual warhead shoots out from a mirv missile specially icbm???my point being if we can detect it earlier and can intercept it before indivisual warhead shoots out we can nullify the mirv capabilty ,all we need to do is just have high range radar along with less response time for the interceptor to launch...i am not any expert...just an engineering student...just raw thinking...any expert here can teach me something about it??


----------



## LeGenD

Also, THAAD full range is 700 km.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Please confirm this news.



> travelling at 24 times the speed of sound


 

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News


----------



## Firemaster

LeGenD said:


> Also, THAAD full range is 700 km.


Any credible link???


----------



## Screambowl

Don Jaguar said:


> Please confirm this news.
> 
> 
> 
> The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News




yes, Mach 24. Wiki also says. I am sure that it is a Quasi BM. 

Agni-V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LeGenD

Firemaster said:


> Any credible link???


Chinese assessment.

The upcoming Block 10 variant will have even greater range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

Screambowl said:


> yes, Mach 24. Wiki also says. I am sure that it is a Quasi BM.
> 
> Agni-V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Extremely Good News If It is
But heavy for its Range to be a Quasi BM. Let's See



LeGenD said:


> Chinese assessment.


And how so???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Firemaster said:


> And how so???


Based on some graphs.

Maximum altitude for interception is 400 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Speeder 2 said:


> To give a proper analogy to see the exact technological place of Agni V in today's world:
> 
> Agni V, technologically speaking, is akin to a "Mig-15 wannabe" in its first public debut as a technology demostrator with a post- WW2 era radar (read: accuracy) , a half fuel tank(read: distance), without missles (read: functional miniaturised nukes) and any modern electronics (read:re-entry tech and HUGE reliability issues), trying to boast being able to penetrate 21st century sky defended by S-400/ 500s and J-20s.
> 
> That is the GAP!
> 
> Do you really think that this "mig-15" stands a chance?
> 
> It's like seeing the first day of Tejas prototype flying and dream to wipe out F-22As with that...
> 
> Now somehow this "Mig-15" is a symbol of India's entry into the Elite Club of...
> 
> Indian style dilution has no bound.



Only a juvenile ammature would compare a missile to an aircraft...still I ll humor you.

1) What do you know about A5s accuracy ..what is its CEP?

2) It has enough miles on it ..to reach and destroy each and every city in China..even if fired from deep with in India landmass.

3) Miniaturized nukes ..again you talking with your pants down..what do you know about Indian nuclear weapons ..do you know how does an Indian 200-250 kt thermonuclear weapon weigh?

4) Reliability issues ..ya right!!..just because you govt hides its failures..to keep you people dumb and deaf ..does not mean your missiles are more reliable than ours.

*Chini denial knows no bounds!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Speeder 2

ares said:


> Only a juvenile ammature would compare a missile to an aircraft...still I ll humor you.
> 
> 1) What do you know about A5s accuracy ..what is its CEP?



Consider youself lucky as I happen to be online, and ready to lecture you a bit before calling the day...


Agni V's expected CEP = 1000km long X 600km wide = 600,000km2, an area slightly smaller than pakistan.


Of course "success", that's where the whole DRDO hoggydoggy chips in : 5000km missle with CEP as long as 1000km, 20% of it.  

See, the area is so large that vitually ANY launch as long as it doesn't exploid in the mid air and is towards the right general direction ( say South, not ending up at North) can be claimed by DRDO as a "total success". In fact it will be very very difficult NOT to hit within such an area.


In comparion, DF-4 of China: its first launch was at beginning of 1970s with the similar distance. Its expected CEP=100km X 70km=7000km2, 10X more accurate than A5, meaning if it were targeted at New Delhi, it would have end up in metro of New Delhi, north or south of it doesn't matter. Yet DF-4 is NOT classified as ICBM, not by a long shot. 





> 2) It has enough miles on it ..to reach and destroy each and every city in China..even if fired from deep with in India landmass.




No no  it can't. 

Its CEP means if it's targeted at beijing for instance, it has an equal chance to end up in Japan, or Russia or South Korea, or Mongolia. It's anyone's guess. Comprendido, genius?

And it is only based on the assumption that it COULD carry nuke warheads on which we don't have ANY evidence to suggest so. 

The whole Agni thing is based on A HUGE assumption, for 

i) India can't make nuke small enough, and 

ii) India's re-entry tech is so primitive (and not expected to improve to the required standard in the forseeable future, trust me, it took UNSC 5 decades of hardwork to achieve that), that any nuke warhead you suppose to amount on A5 would have been melted during re-entry. Hence what we'll have on the ground would be a pile of wasted iron, like a tiny zinc astraoid, *IF *it did hit Beijing after all.

Take a good look, this Agni test is without ANY warhead!

Futhermore, Agni V's survivalbility = 0, since it weights 50 freakin tons (joking right?)!


It thus can NOT be movil. You can't even make a much much lighter Aryan tank mobile without destroying most of the Indian bridges for god's sake. Hence any such launching platforms would be destroyed by highly accurate Chinese cruise missles at T1 during attacks. 


THE ONLY realistic chance for India to launch nuke into China is to put it inside a plane and go for a 9*11 style suicide mission, which again has success probablity close to zero during its long journey.




> 3) Miniaturized nukes ..again you talking with your pants down..what do you know about Indian nuclear weapons ..do you know how does an Indian 200-250 kt thermonuclear weapon weigh?



No, your pants is caught down and you still keep lying. Such tech in India is non-existent if not at the most primitive stage, let's be honest.

thermonuclear weapon warhead? In your wet dream or what? Don't kid yourself. It's almost comical. Does india even have multi-stage thermonuclear weapon at all????

India is not capable of mounting of a simple nuclear device smaller enough onto A5 warhead that would survide re-entry and have significant impact whatsoever to the big boys in the forseable future, let alone thermonuclear one, undertood?


Trust me on this one, no matter with how much Rupees Ruskies won't sell you this tech.




> 4) Reliability issues ..ya right!!..just because you govt hides its failures..to keep you people dumb and deaf ..does not mean your missiles are more reliable than ours.



Yeah right! What about reliability issue of Agni V, huh? Like a headless chicken, your DRDO even had no idea it would suceed or not, and no 100% confidence which general direction it could end up, with CEP = 20% of missile's coverage - ywt another world record I guess. errr.. another "elite Club"?  .

And the head of DRDO just said that it will go into production within a year after 2 more tests, with a "naked" warhead ( aka PAPER warhead of course). 

Honestly, do you think how reliable it is? The chance that it will hit anything at all with that pile of plain iron (no warhead), even the general direction of it, is anyone's guess. 

The upside for you is that New Delhi and all India cities are also within Agni V's theoritcal range, so be afraid and be very afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

@Speeder2

You need to check your eyes (pun intended)

Show me how your DF-31 is better than Agni 5 (apart from obvious higher range.) You can't rate a missile from it's tests!

The test was actually scheduled to done yesterday but was postponed due to bad weather so does that mean it wouldn't work on a rainy day?! The higher SEP was chosen to give a missile definite success!

Your DF-31A (latest version) is ) is a long-range, road-mobile, three stage, solid propellant intercontinental ballistic missile. Agni 5 is ) is a long-range, road-mobile, three stage, solid propellant intercontinental ballistic missile WITH composite rocket motors, guidance ring-laser gyro-based inertial navigation systems, micro-navigation systems and accelerometers to measure the ICBM's acceleration and detect any change in its vehicular motion.

I don't even know if your missiles have these functions. Show me how your DF-31A is better than Agni 5 please.


----------



## anathema

What is the exact CEP for Agni ? I have been searching for that stuff ? Is it even available in public domain.

Agni 3 had a CEP of 40 meters ! But i am not getting any figures for Agni 5.


----------



## Screambowl

anathema said:


> What is the exact CEP for Agni ? I have been searching for that stuff ? Is it even available in public domain.
> 
> Agni 3 had a CEP of 40 meters ! But i am not getting any figures for Agni 5.


 
the digits are not yet known but it is believed that is even lesser than 40m. it is just ''A Few Meters''

The Hindu : News / National : Agni-V propels India into elite ICBM club

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U.S Navy SEALs

Speeder 2 said:


> So all you, a false flag indian, can amount is a personal attack like this?
> 
> Go take a shower for god's sake. You smell curry.
> 
> And your post is reported.



This is one of the most irrelevant posts I've ever seen. Yeah real funny, hope it made you laugh, I'm glad i made you happy. From all the abuse you've grown up with and get even i pity you. Report my post? Go ahead. I said nothing invalid. A curry Joke? Good one, i'm sure no one's heard of that before. You're stupidity seems to amuse, and spark a level of curiosity in me. I'll have you know, curry is delicious and gives off the most creative fragence of all cuisines. Curry is the number one food eaten in the UK, and it's making the list up in the United States and France. Throwing a curry joke shows how incompetent you are. Back to the missile though, please. Please explain to me, how BrahMos has, and is obviously believed to have one of the best navigational systems, hitting targets pin-point precisely. If Indians invented the system on the BrahMos a few years ago, you don't think they could install it on a missile recently tested? If so, how is the missile inaccurate in any way possible. I'm not trying to compare China's nuclear missile program with India's, because China is obviously ahead, but comparing the Agni-V over to a DF-4, DF-4 being almost forty years old, is obviously the statement and thoughts of someone mindless. And than you start comparing a ICBM to a MiG-15, really? The Missile passed its tests, we all congratulate India for a successful test. India's not boasting about it, relax, and get your menstrual cycle checked.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Killswitch

This missile will be built and deployed in limited numbers as a minimal deterrence.

It would take a serious provocation, such as a possible invasion, for India to even deploy the missiles. India has a no first use policy.

Mind you, if the BJP came to power, the no first use policy would probably be revoked.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Speeder 2 said:


> Chinese govt is quite conservative, or very polite I see.
> 
> Like what I said earlier, in reality it would take about a decade just to familiarise with re-entry tech that India doesn&#8217;t have.
> 
> &#8230;let alone a decade more, if not decades or ever, to have tech ready for miniaturation of nuke warhead which India has&#8217;t either.
> 
> Then only after those, you meet the real challenge: advanced materials science that could make the nuke warhead intact during re-entry. Only USA, China, Russia have this tech so far. I believe both UK and France are buying that from the states.
> 
> &#8230;
> *To say Agni V is an equivalent to China´s DF-4 of 1970s is an insult to the latter:*
> 
> DF-4 is in fact streets ahead of Agni V even though categorily they belong to the same generation.
> 
> DF-4 were in service, secretly tested countless times, proved, and improved, with proper nuke warhead, and quite mature re-entry tech during late 70s, early 80s. None of those Agni V has.
> 
> 
> DF-4´s accuray is staggering 10X better than Agni V´s!
> 
> 
> If DF-4 is F-16 Block50, then Agni V is LCA Tejas on paper.
> 
> Agni V, I suspect, will eventually become another infamous Indian white elephant, just like Tejas, Aryan tank, etc.


I'm willing to give the indians some credit: they are now at the same level China was at in the early 70's, they can launch a big ballistic missile in a general direction and do stage separation without blowing up. It took China 15 years to go from that stage to developing an accurate re-entry vehicle (late 80's).





praveen007 said:


> http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/industry-and-economy/economy/article3331570.ece
> 
> India has emerged as a major missile power with the successful launch of Agni-V ballistic missile and the production of the weapon system would start in a year&#8217;s time, DRDO chief, Dr V.K. Saraswat, has said.
> &#8220;This launch has given a message to the entire world that India has the capability to design, develop, build and manufacture missiles of this class, and we are today a missile power,&#8221; Dr Saraswat said today after the launch of the 5,000 km range surface-to-surface Inter Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM).
> 
> The Defence Research and Development Organisation chief said that the missile launch was a major milestone in the defence preparedness of the country.
> 
> &#8220;We are going to conduct two more tests and that will be validation tests..., and then the production of this system will start. It is going to take a year maximum,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Dr Saraswat said that he expected the missile to be inducted into the armed forces in the next two years. He said the successful launch of Agni-V was just the beginning of a new series of missiles.
> 
> &#8220;We go from here to many other missiles which will have the capability for MIRV (Multiple Independently Targetable Re-entry Vehicle) for anti-satellite system, which will also be built using this technology for launching micro, mini and nano satellites to meet the requirement of the armed forces on very, very short notice,&#8221; he said. *Dr Saraswat said that barring some electronic components, the Agni-V was a completely indigenous product. &#8220;More than 80 per cent of the missile is indigenous, except for the electronic components which we import*... Everything has been designed, developed and produced in our industry and our laboratory,&#8221; he said.


LOL Agni-5 is not even indigenous. You imported the critical guidance systems from Russia (intended for space exploration rockets).

Now india has misplayed its hand by going openly hostile against China way too early. Now China knows india's true intentions and we'll smash india long before india really achieves a nuclear capability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Even South India dailies give front page coverage to A5 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Hmmm....it appears this speeder 2 still hasn't acknowledged my abuses of yesterday. well, lets go over it again for
heaven's sake.

> What sorta fool would measure a missile accuracy by km/km??? Is the guy planning to a buy a piece of land for to mull over his yield of sour grapes?

> What crap is comparing a missile to a plane? It seems these Han calculations are just about comparing an a$$ to a sort of twin-balloons that are used keep small boats buyoant.

> Its high time this guy realises that chinese panda is still YEARS AWAY from mastering techs like solid-fuelled boosters or expert inertial navigational systems that ensure accuraicies of >40m CEP over distances of 5000+km.

> Its high time this Han realises that china is pretty much incapable of making guidance systems that give accuracies of less than 0.2m CEP, such as the ones on BrahMos, considered the most accurate ones in the world.

> What Han crappiness is comparing a bullet to Agni-5? Bullets do not have three solid-fuel stages, bullets do not travel and strike targets at speeds of 24 mach. and above all, bullets dont carry nukes, let alone MIRVed warheads.

This Han, IMO is a pile of crap that has been force-fed all the chinese CPC-generatd crap that is put on the web by CPC wannabe candidates for mayor posts.

Your rheortic has failed yet again, Mr. Han.



SinoChallenger said:


> I'm willing to give the indians some credit: they are now at the same level China was at in the early 70's, they can launch a big ballistic missile in a general direction and do stage separation without blowing up. It took China 15 years to go from that stage to developing an accurate re-entry vehicle (late 80's).
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Agni-5 is not even indigenous. You imported the critical guidance systems from Russia (intended for space exploration rockets).
> 
> Now india has misplayed its hand by going openly hostile against China way too early. Now China knows india's true intentions and we'll smash india long before india really achieves a nuclear capability



Thats if land of panda doesn't get mauled by US Trident ICBMs first. And by the way what makes you think you
can intercept an A5 ICBM with those stupid interceptor missiles you got? They failed again small short-range SSMs
back in 2001, let alone ICBMs like A5 that can have 13-warhead MIRVs, all nuke-capable and its countermeaures
systems and superb techs derived from A4++ would make it immune to your crappy ABM systems that are all failures.

China is still unable to build a hypersonic glide missile like Shaurya that can achieve speeds of Mach 4 and smash
your army's bases in Tibet and allow us to capture Xinjiang province with repeated missile strikes with Shaurya that are immune to your missile defences.


----------



## SinoChallenger

gessler said:


> Thats if land of panda doesn't get mauled by US Trident ICBMs first. And by the way what makes you think you
> can intercept an A5 ICBM with those stupid interceptor missiles you got? They failed again small short-range SSMs
> back in 2001, let alone ICBMs like A5 that can have 13-warhead MIRVs, all nuke-capable and its countermeaures
> systems and superb techs derived from A4++ would make it immune to your crappy ABM systems that are all failures.
> 
> China is still unable to build a hypersonic glide missile like Shaurya that can achieve speeds of Mach 4 and smash
> your army's bases in Tibet and allow us to capture Xinjiang province with repeated missile strikes with Shaurya that are immune to your missile defences.


LOL at inferiority complex. Now you realize how inferior you are when you realize China already achieved in the 70's the capability you boast about in your Agni-5. This is from the 1979 PLA parade!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at inferiority complex. Now you realize how inferior you are when you realize China already achieved in the 70's the capability you boast about in your Agni-5. This is from the 1979 PLA parade!



LOLed hard at that picture of foolish PLA marching around with russian missiles mounted on stupid rattled-boned
carriers, these missiles have failed time and again that US was not even afraid of them, their accuracies are so horrible that they land in Cuba if you aim them at Calif.


----------



## perplexed

^where is the 1962 spanking and lowering of water level part in your post... damn your posts have lost it's edge


----------



## Gessler

perplexed said:


> ^where is the 1962 spanking and lowering of water level part in your post... damn your posts have lost it's edge



His days are pretty much over, bro.


----------



## SinoChallenger

First you divert Russian civilian space exploration rocket guidance systems to make your Agni-5, now you want to target Russia and Western Europe with your Agni-6! Time for China, UK and Russia to get together and put india back in its place 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/174295-agni-5-guidance-imported-russia-drdo.html


----------



## Varunastra

Chinese experts feel that there is to more India's successful long-range nuclear-capable missile Agni-V than what New Delhi is saying. A Chinese researcher said the missile "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away". Du Wenlong, a researcher at China's PLA Academy 


of Military Sciences, told the Global Times that the Agni-V "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away".
Du added that "the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries".

India on Thursday test-fired the Agni-V missile that it said can accurately hit targets more than 5,000 km away. With this launch, India entered an exclusive club of nations that have this capability.

Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times that according to China's standard, an ICBM should have a range of at least 8,000 km.

"The Agni-V's range could be further enhanced to become an Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile," he said.

India deliberately downplayed Agni-V capability: Chinese experts - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Chinese experts feel that there is to more India's successful long-range nuclear-capable missile Agni-V than what New Delhi is saying. A Chinese researcher said the missile "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away". Du Wenlong, a researcher at China's PLA Academy
> 
> 
> of Military Sciences, told the Global Times that the Agni-V "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away".
> Du added that "the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries".
> 
> India on Thursday test-fired the Agni-V missile that it said can accurately hit targets more than 5,000 km away. With this launch, India entered an exclusive club of nations that have this capability.
> 
> Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times that according to China's standard, an ICBM should have a range of at least 8,000 km.
> 
> "The Agni-V's range could be further enhanced to become an Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile," he said.
> 
> India deliberately downplayed Agni-V capability: Chinese experts - Hindustan Times



China's standard - lol....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ManuZ

Conspiracies never end...


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

This is still just the first test.


----------



## Markus

I have read multiple news reports on the net, listened to multiple defence experts on TV, its quite evident, Indian govt. purposely asked DRDO not to exceed 5500 kms at any cost.

A5's altitude was limited yesterday to 600kms instead of 800 kms that its designed to go.

COmplete A5 range certain is around 7500/8000 kms against 5000 kms that was tested yesterday.


----------



## Sergi

SinoChallenger said:


> First you divert Russian civilian space exploration rocket guidance systems to make your Agni-5, now you want to target Russia and Western Europe with your Agni-6! Time for China, UK and Russia to get together and put india back in its place
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/174295-agni-5-guidance-imported-russia-drdo.html



So you are giving CCTV report as source  
BTW the main article you pointed to say India import some electronic parts. It's your great CCTV says India divert tech. You know what the rest of world say about that source 
Find something Russian or USA or EU report to support your claim. 
China UK and Russia to get together ??? I think situation is little different from your imagination. Everyone is getting together to put COMMUNIST nation to it place


----------



## Alchemy

For once Chinese are right


----------



## epsilon

While developing they should look forward the missile guiding, accuracy and speed carefully as one could not give way for failure. Agni 5 Clearly has an impact over the relationship with china. Indirectly India also sends a message to Russian Federation and the european union by putting them in attacking range. Well Done India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

C'mon..... you imported the Agni-5's guidance systems from Russia and diverted it from civilian space exploration to ballistic missile. Of course the Russians don't want to see india targeting Moscow!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/174295-agni-5-guidance-imported-russia-drdo.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

SinoChallenger said:


> C'mon..... you imported the Agni-5's guidance systems from Russia and diverted it from civilian space exploration to ballistic missile. Of course the Russians don't want to see india targeting Moscow!
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/174295-agni-5-guidance-imported-russia-drdo.html



a idiotic thread started by some idiot without any knowledge ... 

Yesterday you start some other thread about flight path of Agni5 and now this ...


----------



## Don777

SinoChallenger said:


> C'mon..... you imported the Agni-5's guidance systems from Russia and diverted it from civilian space exploration to ballistic missile. Of course the Russians don't want to see india targeting Moscow!
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/174295-agni-5-guidance-imported-russia-drdo.html



And KGB has informed about this to you


----------



## Sergi

Markus said:


> I have read multiple news reports on the net, listened to multiple defence experts on TV, its quite evident, Indian govt. purposely asked DRDO not to exceed 5500 kms at any cost.
> 
> A5's altitude was limited yesterday to 600kms instead of 800 kms that its designed to go.
> 
> COmplete A5 range certain is around 7500/8000 kms against 5000 kms that was tested yesterday.



Ya you are dam right. Any sources for that height claim ???
Means even there is rumour that the missile was targeted to 5000 km mark deliberately. It would have travelled 6500 km if it would have allowed to do. But no concrete sources. Just rumours. But it kindda feel true. Offcourse no one will accept it


----------



## sangsharma

Well....Russians are our long time allies, and they trust us. I remember someone from their side said that India-Russia friendship is even deeper than Sino-Russian relations.

As far as import of guidance system is concerned, if its true, then there is no shame to admit that. They have provided many things to us before.


----------



## ares

Speeder 2 said:


> Consider youself lucky as I happen to be online, and ready to lecture you a bit before calling the day...
> 
> 
> Agni V's expected CEP = 1000km long X 600km wide = 600,000km2, an area slightly smaller than pakistan.
> 
> 
> Of course "success", that's where the whole DRDO hoggydoggy chips in : 5000km missle with CEP as long as 1000km, 20% of it.
> 
> See, the area is so large that vitually ANY launch as long as it doesn't exploid in the mid air and is towards the right general direction ( say South, not ending up at North) can be claimed by DRDO as a "total success". In fact it will be very very difficult NOT to hit within such an area.
> 
> 
> In comparion, DF-4 of China: its first launch was at beginning of 1970s with the similar distance. Its expected CEP=100km X 70km=7000km2, 10X more accurate than A5, meaning if it were targeted at New Delhi, it would have end up in metro of New Delhi, north or south of it doesn't matter. Yet DF-4 is NOT classified as ICBM, not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no  it can't.
> 
> Its CEP means if it's targeted at beijing for instance, it has an equal chance to end up in Japan, or Russia or South Korea, or Mongolia. It's anyone's guess. Comprendido, genius?
> 
> And it is only based on the assumption that it COULD carry nuke warheads on which we don't have ANY evidence to suggest so.
> 
> The whole Agni thing is based on A HUGE assumption, for
> 
> i) India can't make nuke small enough, and
> 
> ii) India's re-entry tech is so primitive (and not expected to improve to the required standard in the forseeable future, trust me, it took UNSC 5 decades of hardwork to achieve that), that any nuke warhead you suppose to amount on A5 would have been melted during re-entry. Hence what we'll have on the ground would be a pile of wasted iron, like a tiny zinc astraoid, *IF *it did hit Beijing after all.
> 
> Take a good look, this Agni test is without ANY warhead!
> 
> Futhermore, Agni V's survivalbility = 0, since it weights 50 freakin tons (joking right?)!
> 
> 
> It thus can NOT be movil. You can't even make a much much lighter Aryan tank mobile without destroying most of the Indian bridges for god's sake. Hence any such launching platforms would be destroyed by highly accurate Chinese cruise missles at T1 during attacks.
> 
> 
> THE ONLY realistic chance for India to launch nuke into China is to put it inside a plane and go for a 9*11 style suicide mission, which again has success probablity close to zero during its long journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, your pants is caught down and you still keep lying. Such tech in India is non-existent if not at the most primitive stage, let's be honest.
> 
> thermonuclear weapon warhead? In your wet dream or what? Don't kid yourself. It's almost comical. Does india even have multi-stage thermonuclear weapon at all????
> 
> India is not capable of mounting of a simple nuclear device smaller enough onto A5 warhead that would survide re-entry and have significant impact whatsoever to the big boys in the forseable future, let alone thermonuclear one, undertood?
> 
> 
> Trust me on this one, no matter with how much Rupees Ruskies won't sell you this tech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right! What about reliability issue of Agni V, huh? Like a headless chicken, your DRDO even had no idea it would suceed or not, and no 100% confidence which general direction it could end up, with CEP = 20% of missile's coverage - ywt another world record I guess. errr.. another "elite Club"?  .
> 
> And the head of DRDO just said that it will go into production within a year after 2 more tests, with a "naked" warhead ( aka PAPER warhead of course).
> 
> Honestly, do you think how reliable it is? The chance that it will hit anything at all with that pile of plain iron (no warhead), even the general direction of it, is anyone's guess.
> 
> The upside for you is that New Delhi and all India cities are also within Agni V's theoritcal range, so be afraid and be very afraid.




You have made amply clear that not only are you grade-A schmuck, but a smug one at that..your entire passage is but a testimonial to idiocracy of highest order not an ounce of truth/fact in it..I would ask you back up your claims.. but it is amply clear..you neither have the caliber nor enough knowledge on the subject. 

But still I ll humour you... if you can but prove just one your brain farts with sources.. that " CEP of AGNI -5 is 1000km long * 600 Km wide" 
*Genius CEP stands circular error probability not a rectangular error probability.
*
But is very unlikely you ll show your face again.


----------



## Sergi

*First you divert Russian civilian space exploration rocket guidance systems to make your Agni-5, now you want to target Russia and Western Europe with your Agni-6! Time for China, UK and Russia to get together and put india back in its place 

Agni-5 guidance imported from Russia: DRDO
Original Post By SinoChallenge*r
Or mentally challenged 

So you are giving CCTV report as source 
BTW the main article you pointed to say India import some electronic parts. It's your great CCTV says India divert tech. You know what the rest of world say about that source 
Find something Russian or USA or EU report to support your claim. 
China UK and Russia to get together ??? I think situation is little different from your imagination. Everyone is getting together to put COMMUNIST nation to it place 

Why are you crapping something in all threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

sangsharma said:


> Well....Russians are our long time allies, and they trust us. I remember someone from their side said that India-Russia friendship is even deeper than Sino-Russian relations.
> 
> As far as import of guidance system is concerned, if its true, then there is no shame to admit that. They have provided many things to us before.



^^^ possible false flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sangsharma

A simple fact, even a small reduction of about 100kg in warhead will give increased range. Btw...Agni VI is coming.


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Post like this







Beijing: Chinese experts feel that there is to more India&#8217;s successful long-range nuclear-capable missile Agni-V than what New Delhi is saying . A Chinese researcher said the missile &#8220;actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away.

Du Wenlong, a researcher at China&#8217;s PLA Academy of Military Sciences, told the Global Times that the Agni-V &#8220;actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away&#8221;.
 

Chinese experts feel that there is to more India's successful long-range nuclear-capable missile Agni-V than what New Delhi is saying.

Du added that &#8220;the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile&#8217;s capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries&#8221;.
 

India Thursday test-fired the Agni-V missile that it said can accurately hit targets more than 5,000 km away. With this launch, India entered an exclusive club of nations that have this capability.

Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People&#8217;s Liberation Army National Defence University, told the Global Times that according to China&#8217;s standard, an ICBM should have a range of at least 8,000 km.

&#8220;The Agni-V&#8217;s range could be further enhanced to become an Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile,&#8221; he said.

India downplaying Agni-V&#8217;s potential: Chinese expert | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Guys its time to ignore the Chinese trolls...their Govt knows the quality of their own missile vs indian missiles thus they are worried and issued a statemnet just minutes after the test. These trolls dont even know the features of their own missile..heck I doubt if they have even seen any of their own missile tests. So leave them alone..while Indians must remain on topic.The knowledge of chinese members on Missile tech is known.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Chinese experts feel that there is to more India's successful long-range nuclear-capable missile Agni-V than what New Delhi is saying. A Chinese researcher said the missile "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away". Du Wenlong, a researcher at China's PLA Academy
of Military Sciences, told the Global Times that the Agni-V "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away".

Du added that "the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries".

India on Thursday test-fired the Agni-V missile that it said can accurately hit targets more than 5,000 km away. With this launch, India entered an exclusive club of nations that have this capability.

Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times that according to China's standard, an ICBM should have a range of at least 8,000 km.

"The Agni-V's range could be further enhanced to become an Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile," he said.

Agni-V can reach targets 8,000 km away: Chinese experts - Hindustan Times


----------



## epsilon

China plays double game on Agni-V, chinese media slams India and the chinese govt talks soft. China has changed its strategy towards India after the success of AGni V and it is reacting cautiously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don777

SinoChallenger said:


> First you divert Russian civilian space exploration rocket guidance systems to make your Agni-5, now you want to target Russia and Western Europe with your Agni-6! Time for China, UK and Russia to get together and put india back in its place
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/174295-agni-5-guidance-imported-russia-drdo.html



Why ... what happent to your megaton nukes. Why you needs help from UK and Russia. It looks like after A5 Launch your megaton has become microton


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

According to them we are deliberately downplaying the range of missile for international audience


----------



## Dark Warrior

But if CCP think tanks think Agni V has a true range of 8,000 km,then why are Chinese Posters claiming that it is a failure?


----------



## Backbencher

I highly doubt that its range is anywhere close to 8000 but its possible with agni 6 .


----------



## Varunastra

already posted

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174303-india-deliberately-downplayed-agni-v-capability-chinese-experts.html


----------



## Manticore

ok guys, there are 3 threads now -- please dont open more threads on the same topics

Agni-VI to have longer reach (10,000 km)
Agni V discussions <----- add specs/speculations/implications here
China&#8217;s Response To Agni V <----- add all chinese perspective here in china defence section

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dark Warrior said:


> But if CCP think tanks think Agni V has a true range of 8,000 km,then why are Chinese Posters claiming that it is a failure?



Because none of them are "Think Tanks". They are mere "poster" boys. They just can't do better than that.


----------



## epsilon

cmon man. Internet is wide open for all. If some are fake not all others too


----------



## Manticore

on a personal note , i think this test is good for pakistan strategically ... people in the suncontinent are blinded by emotions .. and go to extremes of emotional outcry within seconds ...

when china feels the heat , it will help pakistan more in the defence field ,even in the presence of corrupt zardari, to balance the conventional power in the region... some say u.s is using india and china will be using pakistan .... whatever the case both our countries are being used and the funny thing is, we are happy about it , the sad thing is our animosity will always garantee this kind of behaviour towards each other ----- incase of india i am not limiting u.s help in defence only

strategically speaking , pakistan already has all the missiles it needs to cover india ... pakistan is a peace loving country with no power projection ambitions... pakistani politicians harp on this tune while they stuff their pockets with aid.. and internationally showing off pakistans capability over this range might be counter productive anyway --- this 'in your face' stance of india against china will indirectly help pak

secondly it doesnt matter if the tech is stolen , bought etc.. the fact of the matter is the recipient now has the capability.. thi is what matters... so please stop making fun of each other's systems as they ''are not exactly indeginous'' --- no sane person needs to reinvent the wheel

my 2 cents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

To be honest, Pakistan is completely unaffected by this missile test. 

Pakistanis are talking abt it since this is a Pakistani forum. On many other geographically neutral forums, Agni 5 is all about India V/s China.


----------



## Mo12

ANTIBODY said:


> on a personal note , i think this test is good for pakistan strategically ... people in the suncontinent are blinded by emotions .. and go to extremes of emotional outcry within seconds ...
> 
> when china feels the heat , it will help pakistan more in the defence field ,even in the presence of corrupt zardari, to balance the power in the region... some say u.s is using india and china will be using pakistan .... whatever the case both our countries are being used and the funny thing is, we are happy about it , the sad thing is our animosity will always garantee this kind of behaviour towards each other ----- incase of india i am not limiting u.s help in defence only
> 
> strategically speaking , pakistan already has all the missiles it needs to cover india ... pakistan is a peace loving country with no power projection ambitions... pakistani politicians harp on this tune while they stuff there pockets with aid.. and internationally showing off pakistans capability over this range might be counter productive anyway --- this 'in your face' stance of india against china will indirectly help pak
> 
> secondly it doesnt matter if the tech is stolen , bought etc.. the fact of the matter is the recipient now has the capability.. thi is what matters... so please stop making fun of each other's systems as they ''are not exactly indeginous'' --- no sane person needs to reinvent the wheel
> 
> my 2 cents



Sorry, USA dont help anyone with major tech ideas, even if its the UK.

India has a superb team of Scientist and a big economy to support these projects.

But I agree Pakistan will be looking for China help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## roshangjha

Chinese experts feel that there is more fire power to India's successful long-range nuclear-capable missile Agni-V than what New Delhi is saying. A Chinese researcher said the missile "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away". Du Wenlong, a researcher at China's PLA Academy of Military Sciences, told the Global Times that the Agni-V "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away".

Du added that "the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries".

India on Thursday test-fired the Agni-V missile that it said can accurately hit targets more than 5,000 km away. With this launch, India entered an exclusive club of nations that have this capability.

Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times that according to China's standard, an ICBM should have a range of at least 8,000 km.

"The Agni-V's range could be further enhanced to become an Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile," he said.

Agni-V can reach targets 8000 km away: Chinese experts - Hindustan Times




So, where are the members who said the test has failed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

That's over estimate mate. It would be max 6500 Km with good payload. For 8000 km it have to carry .25T war head. That's not going to be smart hit


----------



## epsilon

Strategically correct. But practically For China primary target is USA and for India primary target is china. though ppl speaks abt ind vs pak ; ind vs china....


----------



## Mo12

How would adding a extra 3000km affect the international community?

Everyone seems fine with India launching a 5000km ICBM, so im sure 8000km be fine.


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Chinese experts feel that there is to more India's successful long-range nuclear-capable missile Agni-V than what New Delhi is saying. A Chinese researcher said the missile "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away". Du Wenlong, a researcher at China's PLA Academy
> 
> 
> of Military Sciences, told the Global Times that the Agni-V "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away".
> Du added that "the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries".
> 
> India on Thursday test-fired the Agni-V missile that it said can accurately hit targets more than 5,000 km away. With this launch, India entered an exclusive club of nations that have this capability.
> 
> Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times that according to China's standard, an ICBM should have a range of at least 8,000 km.
> 
> "The Agni-V's range could be further enhanced to become an Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile," he said.
> 
> India deliberately downplayed Agni-V capability: Chinese experts - Hindustan Times



I will certainly agree with Mr. Du than some nameless anonymous fanboys on the internet, even if he would have had negative comments about the missile.


----------



## Sergi

ANTIBODY said:


> on a personal note , i think this test is good for pakistan strategically ... people in the suncontinent are blinded by emotions .. and go to extremes of emotional outcry within seconds ...
> 
> when china feels the heat , it will help pakistan more in the defence field ,even in the presence of corrupt zardari, to balance the power in the region... some say u.s is using india and china will be using pakistan .... whatever the case both our countries are being used and the funny thing is, we are happy about it , the sad thing is our animosity will always garantee this kind of behaviour towards each other ----- incase of india i am not limiting u.s help in defence only
> 
> strategically speaking , pakistan already has all the missiles it needs to cover india ... pakistan is a peace loving country with no power projection ambitions... pakistani politicians harp on this tune while they stuff there pockets with aid.. and internationally showing off pakistans capability over this range might be counter productive anyway --- this 'in your face' stance of india against china will indirectly help pak
> 
> secondly it doesnt matter if the tech is stolen , bought etc.. the fact of the matter is the recipient now has the capability.. thi is what matters... so please stop making fun of each other's systems as they ''are not exactly indeginous'' --- no sane person needs to reinvent the wheel
> 
> my 2 cents


I beg to differ with your view. Forget the fanboys wars over the forums. This launch will bring India and china on the talking table. Both counties have started development from zero by all means. No one will want to stop the economic growth for no reason. China's economy is booming right now. So they will not pull it back for no reason. And about helping to Pak they have done almost everything to help Pak. I don't think they will ever help you will the missile that can have a potential to hit deep inside china evenif you dont have any intentions to do that. It's diplomacy. Plus china never give any thing for free for no reason


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Can understand the poor scientists level of desperation to show India as evil trying to attack the world 

However, if A5 has 8k + range then I will open my shivas regal tonight


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Globaltimes.cn

Yeah just scroll down and read what he thinks!!

LOL........Its funny on one hand famous chines troll are spewing BS about A-5 on PDF and on the other hand *Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times.* that the same A-5 is actually a 8000 km range missile instead of being a 5000km one and _*the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries.*_

Here is what he thinks:-


> Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times. -Global Times
> 
> The Agni-V actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away, but the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries.



=> *so*, to whom you wana believe?? Famous low life chini trolls of PDF or Professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, Mr Zhang Zhaozhong ?? -

Your take...-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Actual missile ranges and their CEP's are always a top secret. We can only speculate.


----------



## Mo12

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Globaltimes.cn
> 
> Yeah just scroll down and read what he thinks!!
> 
> LOL........Its funny on one hand famous chines troll are spewing BS about A-5 on PDF and on the other hand *Zhang Zhaozhong, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times.* that the same A-5 is actually a 8000 km range missile instead of being a 5000km one and _*the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries.*_
> 
> Here is what he thinks:-
> 
> => *so*, to whom you wana believe?? Famous low life chini trolls of PDF or Professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, Mr Zhang Zhaozhong ?? -
> 
> Your take...-



I believe Sinochallenger.

She said A-5 missile failed and crashed after 1min. She showed pics of it falling down back to earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Mo12 said:


> I believe Sinochallenger.
> 
> He said A-5 missile failed and crashed after 1min. She showed pics of it falling down back to earth.



LOL.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> LOL.........



I wouldnt laugh if I was you.

Sinochallenger has PhD, in Missile Technology at MIT. And has IQ higher then Einstein. 

Look at the other A-5 threads, he showed the ICBM heading back to the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Jason bourne said:


> what true ? looks like agni-6



i was replying to post number 694


----------



## IND151

zer_0 said:


> guys have a look at this missile of Soviet union.
> 
> RSD-10 Pioneer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> it has range of 5,500km but still it is considered as *MRBM*



its typo

missile with range of 3,000 to 5,500 km is IRBM not MRBM

missile with less than 3,000 km range are MRBM


----------



## WAQAS119

So missile was veered off......... Mmmmm......! Better luck next time.


----------



## WAQAS119

With this missile India has became a threat to the whole world.


----------



## Mo12

WAQAS119 said:


> With this missile India has became a threat to the whole world.


 
But 2 posts ago you said the missile failed?

Are you bad at English?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Markus

Mo12 said:


> But 2 posts ago you said the missile failed?
> 
> Are you bad at English?



Forgive him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

WAQAS119 said:


> With this missile India has became a threat to the whole world.



India has became a threat to the whole world?? 
To Somalia, Yup.
To Antarctica and Lappland, Nope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Mo12 said:


> But 2 posts ago you said the missile failed?
> 
> Are you bad at English?



A country that is aggressively pursuing military objectives is always a threat to world's peace. It is like preparing for world war III.


----------



## IND151

Speeder 2 said:


> ^^ wooried? nah... i am enjoying myself watching a joke...
> 
> 
> you try to hit Beijing with that stone-age crap?  it would more likely end up like a giant iron rock ( again, assumed Indian style "nuclear" warhaead evaporated long ago) in the streets of new delhi or Pune instead, as reliability issue of missles is completely absent in India, or let's say just like the reliability of Indian electricity supply..



may i know the qualification of you, sir as you are commenting on reliability issues of A 5?


----------



## WAQAS119

Rang De said:


> The butthurt-ness that this missile has caused among our neighbors is just amazing.
> 
> Great work, DRDO.



What it has to do with neighbors? Pakistan and China were already covered as per most of Indian defence analysts then for whom these 5000, 8000, and 10,000 km range missiles for? 
Obviously threat/risk level for this globe has increased with Indian military's aggressive spending.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174243-agni-vi-have-longer-reach-10-000-km.html


----------



## Rang De

You have probably missed the trolling done by chinese few pages ago. As for the "threat/risk level for this globe has increased" well, Indian ICBMs won't pose any more threat to this globe than Russian, American or Chinese ICBMs.


----------



## IND151

Speeder 2 said:


> To give a proper analogy to see the exact technological place of Agni V in today's world:
> 
> Agni V, technologically speaking, is akin to a "Mig-15 wannabe" in its first public debut as a technology demostrator with a post- WW2 era radar (read: accuracy) , a half fuel tank(read: distance), without missles (read: functional miniaturised nukes) and any modern electronics (read:re-entry tech and HUGE reliability issues), trying to boast being able to penetrate 21st century sky defended by S-400/ 500s and J-20s.
> 
> That is the GAP!
> 
> Do you really think that this "mig-15" stands a chance?
> 
> It's like seeing the first day of Tejas prototype flying and dream to wipe out F-22As with that...
> 
> Now somehow this "Mig-15" is a symbol of India's entry into the Elite Club of...
> 
> Indian style dilution has no bound.



yet experts from your OWN nation are saying that A 5's range can be increased to 8,000 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

BEIJING: Chinese experts feel that there is to more India's successful long-range nuclear-capable missile Agni-V than what New Delhi is saying. A *Chinese researcher* said the missile *"actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away".*


*Du Wenlong*, a researcher at China's PLA Academy of Military Sciences, told the Global Times that the Agni-V "actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 kilometers away".

Du added that "the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries".

India Thursday test-fired the Agni-V missile that it said can accurately hit targets more than 5,000 km away. With this launch, India entered an exclusive club of nations that have this capability.

*Zhang Zhaozhong*, a professor with the People's Liberation Army National Defense University, told the Global Times that according to China's standard, an ICBM should have a range of at least 8,000 km.

"The Agni-V's range could be further enhanced to become an Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile," he said.

Agni-V can reach targets 8,000 km away: Chinese researcher - The Times of India


----------



## epsilon

Definitely Its sending a clear message for all other countries of the earth except the ones in North America and South America......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

WAQAS119 said:


> What it has to do with neighbors? Pakistan and China were already covered as per most of Indian defence analysts then for whom these 5000, 8000, and 10,000 km range missiles for?
> Obviously threat/risk level for this globe has increased with Indian military's aggressive spending.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174243-agni-vi-have-longer-reach-10-000-km.html


 
we are not any country centered. It is basically a technology demonstration, based on political threat perception to have an excuse of testing the missile.


----------



## Screambowl

SinoChallenger said:


> I'm willing to give the indians some credit: they are now at the same level China was at in the early 70's, they can launch a big ballistic missile in a general direction and do stage separation without blowing up. It took China 15 years to go from that stage to developing an accurate re-entry vehicle (late 80's).
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Agni-5 is not even indigenous. You imported the critical guidance systems from Russia (intended for space exploration rockets).
> 
> Now india has misplayed its hand by going openly hostile against China way too early. Now China knows india's true intentions and we'll smash india long before india really achieves a nuclear capability




for your kind information to open your pores. China does not posses any missile as advance as Agni 5. You can reach 15000 kms but this doesnt make any missile advance. It has to be in terms of CEP, Guidance, Innovation, Minimum cost maximum result, etc. These some parameters to be considered. CEP of Agni is one of the Technology breakthrough. It is believed even to be less than 40 meters. For this lone reason the missile is famous as a Bollywood actress as it can now launch Satellites too. The guidance is 100% indigenous. only 20% is non indigenous and that is because it would have costed DRDO double to produce in home. Understand???


One more thing I would like to add that. I do not deny that China is ahead in many parameters but this single missile has really done its Job in reducing the gap.


----------



## Rocky25

WAQAS119 said:


> A country that is aggressively pursuing military objectives is always a threat to world's peace. It is like preparing for world war III.



Oh! read the news that Pakistan is having more nukes than India! Pakistan processes more nukes than any other country in the world, I agree with you! Your words are true!



WAQAS119 said:


> What it has to do with neighbors? Pakistan and China were already covered as per most of Indian defence analysts then for whom these 5000, 8000, and 10,000 km range missiles for?
> Obviously threat/risk level for this globe has increased with Indian military's aggressive spending.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174243-agni-vi-have-longer-reach-10-000-km.html



Don't we need SLBM of 10,000 KM range to attack from our submarine being near Antarctic or arctic oceans?



epsilon said:


> Definitely Its sending a clear message for all other countries of the earth except the ones in North America and South America......



Yes it is our Obligation to send the message to them soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

Screambowl said:


> for your kind information to open your pores. China does not posses any missile as advance as Agni 5. You can reach 15000 kms but this doesnt make any missile advance. It has to be in terms of CEP, Guidance, Innovation, Minimum cost maximum result, etc. These some parameters to be considered. CEP of Agni is one of the Technology breakthrough. It is believed even to be less than 40 meters. For this lone reason the missile is famous as a Bollywood actress as it can now launch Satellites too. The guidance is 100% indigenous. only 20% is non indigenous and that is because it would have costed DRDO double to produce in home. Understand???


LOL at indian self-delusion. China calls it "india's missile delusions."

The truth is india imported the guidance systems for Agni-5 from Russia under dual-use civilian space exploration purposes. Now you've diverted it to the ballistic missile program.

China is not going to accept this. We have already declared on state TV news that indian missile are made from proliferated dual-use components.

We have already summoned the UN Security Council to discuss cracking down on proliferation and put pressure on Russia to stop dual-use partnership with india. Russia is our good friend and thinks india is just a pet dog of the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at indian self-delusion. China calls it "india's missile delusions." http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174068-india-swept-missile-delusion-chinese-daily.html
> 
> The truth is india imported the guidance systems for Agni-5 from Russia under dual-use civilian space exploration purposes. Now you've diverted it to the ballistic missile program.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...-production-begin-years-time.html#post2842617
> 
> China is not going to accept this. We have already declared on state TV news that indian missile are made from proliferated dual-use components. http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/174077-china-s-response-agni-v-37.html#post2843629
> 
> *We have already summoned the UN Security Council to discuss cracking down on proliferation and put pressure on Russia to stop dual-use partnership with india.*http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...roduction-begin-years-time-7.html#post2843495



hahahaa why you are taking Indian delusion to UNSC to discuss comrade . so you are talking to pressure a UNSC member with veto power. Good luck with that. Keep us posted about its progress. I want to laugh


----------



## Screambowl

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at indian self-delusion. China calls it "india's missile delusions." http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/174068-india-swept-missile-delusion-chinese-daily.html
> 
> The truth is india imported the guidance systems for Agni-5 from Russia under dual-use civilian space exploration purposes. Now you've diverted it to the ballistic missile program.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...-production-begin-years-time.html#post2842617
> 
> China is not going to accept this. We have already declared on state TV news that indian missile are made from proliferated dual-use components. http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/174077-china-s-response-agni-v-37.html#post2843629
> 
> We have already summoned the UN Security Council to discuss cracking down on proliferation and put pressure on Russia to stop dual-use partnership with india.http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...roduction-begin-years-time-7.html#post2843495



A rocket's guidance cannot be fitted in a Missile like Agni 5 you idiot. 
It has to be miniaturized totally changed and new components have to be developed. And Since when China became the Lord of Authenticity???


----------



## Capt.Popeye

SinoChallenger said:


> LOL at indian self-delusion. China calls it "india's missile delusions."
> 
> The truth is india imported the guidance systems for Agni-5 from Russia under dual-use civilian space exploration purposes. Now you've diverted it to the ballistic missile program.
> 
> China is not going to accept this. We have already declared on state TV news that indian missile are made from proliferated dual-use components.
> 
> We have already summoned the UN Security Council to discuss cracking down on proliferation and put pressure on Russia to stop dual-use partnership with india. Russia is our good friend and thinks india is just a pet dog of the West.



Wow Sino. That was a massively huge dump that you took. 
Megaton dump?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AGHORI

WAQAS119 said:


> A country that is aggressively pursuing military objectives is always a threat to world's peace. It is like preparing for world war III.



WISE THINKING!!! convey your views to China. see if they listen to you and stop aggressively pursuing their military goals.
I think they would since your friendship with them is taller than mountains and deeper than oceans.


----------



## SinoChallenger

So not only should Pakistanis and Chinese be wary of india, UK should be wary of india too. indians have such an inferiority complex and they think UK is no longer as strong as the British Empire, so they will try to bully UK if they can.


----------



## Markus

^ Agni 6 will be capable of hitting London with a one MT N-warhead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

SinoChallenger said:


> So not only should Pakistanis and Chinese be wary of india, UK should be wary of india too. indians have such an inferiority complex and they think UK is no longer as strong as the British Empire, so they will try to bully UK if they can.



we are Planning to occupy Britain !! just FYI


----------



## xataxsata

The range of Agni V is surely more then what is stated because govt. don't want to panic UK, France etc.

The range is 6,000 kms for sure


----------



## Sergi

xataxsata said:


> The range of Agni V is surely more then what is stated because govt. don't want to panic UK, France etc.
> 
> The range is 6,000 kms for sure


High IQ says its 8000 km. how dare you to object that ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

how this "Chinese Analyst" concluded that Agni V has 8000kms range? is it just a conspiracy theory or what? :/


----------



## Sergi

takeiteasy said:


> how this "Chinese Analyst" concluded that Agni V has 8000kms range? is it just a conspiracy theory or what? :/


Truth. That's the only thing Chinese speak now a days


----------



## protest

Sergi said:


> High IQ says its 8000 km. how dare you to object that ???



Sometimes these high IQ people can suspend their IQ if required. Just look at Sinochallenger lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parkland

soo whats next guys, this missile can reach upto heights of 800-1100km in space, good enough to hit the satellites in leo orbit. chinese asat test was done at 850km, and asat test will also prove midcourse tech. do u think this will happen soon. saraswat said in an interview it will soon be done.


----------



## blackops

parkland said:


> soo whats next guys, this missile can reach upto heights of 800-1100km in space, good enough to hit the satellites in leo orbit. chinese asat test was done at 850km, and asat test will also prove midcourse tech. do u think this will happen soon. saraswat said in an interview it will soon be done.


i doubt it our leaders and country has been against militarization of space


----------



## AMRITSAR

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I hope India has the ability to deliver this to Washington DC and NYC as well in the near future.



We do not have culture to stab our friends


----------



## SinoChallenger

AMRITSAR said:


> We do not have culture to stab our friends


But are Americans and Western Europeans really india's true friends, when they eat so much beef?


----------



## Jackdaws

SinoChallenger said:


> But are Americans and Western Europeans really india's true friends, when they eat so much beef?



The Pakistanis are your true friends even though the Pakistanis are not known to practice cannibalism right? Dietary habits don't usually come into play in international relations.


----------



## Alchemy

SinoChallenger said:


> But are Americans and Western Europeans really india's true friends, when they eat so much beef?



Request Indian members to not respond to offtopic flame baits ... post reported


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

SinoChallenger said:


> But are Americans and Western Europeans really india's true friends, when they eat so much beef?



i am Indian and I eat beef

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## epsilon

well done Indian !! Indeed a gud patriotic answer


----------



## Screambowl

SinoChallenger said:


> But are Americans and Western Europeans really india's true friends, when they eat so much beef?



post reported.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Screambowl said:


> post reported.



No let him be. He has been taking massive _dumps_ all over the forum since Agni 5 was launched. Let him get some relief from some "humongous constipation".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMRITSAR

SinoChallenger said:


> But are Americans and Western Europeans really india's true friends, when they eat so much beef?



With America we have good relation and with China relations( as per my view) are improving and also those who eats beef does not means all are our enemies if it so we will not have good relations with worlds 72 islamic nations. okay


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Screambowl

there are 19 threads running dedicated to Agni 5 .... 
this itself shows the success and how popular this missile has become.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tvsram1992

Screambowl said:


> there are 19 threads running dedicated to Agni 5 ....
> this itself shows the success and how popular this missile has become.


around five would be Chinese crying/warning/Trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AGHORI

SinoChallenger said:


> So not only should Pakistanis and Chinese be wary of india, UK should be wary of india too. indians have such an inferiority complex and they think UK is no longer as strong as the British Empire, so they will try to bully UK if they can.



Chinese version of Zaid Hamid....the only difference is HIGH IQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## parkland

SinoChallenger said:


> So not only should Pakistanis and Chinese be wary of india, UK should be wary of india too. indians have such an inferiority complex and they think UK is no longer as strong as the British Empire, so they will try to bully UK if they can.



loll dude ur crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, ur an idiot. why will we bully the world lolll.. idiot, clown. its a blog so i cant let out my true feelings, but right now i think this guy is definitely mentally challenged. 

he just wants indians keep replying to him, his every post has been crafted in a way that indians are immediately prompted to reply. just leave him alone guys, he is currently working on 6 different threads abt india and on every thread he is posting same sh1t again and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AGHORI

protest said:


> Sometimes these high IQ people can suspend their IQ if required. Just look at Sinochallenger lately.



I think the cause must be frustration arising out of A-5's success.

STATUTORY WARNING: Frustration can be injurious to high IQ.



parkland said:


> loll dude ur crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, ur an idiot. why will we bully the world lolll.. idiot, clown. its a blog so i cant let out my true feelings, but right now i think this guy is definitely mentally challenged.
> 
> he just wants indians keep replying to him, his every post has been crafted in a way that indians are immediately prompted to reply. just leave him alone guys, he is currently working on 6 different threads abt india and on every thread he is posting same sh1t again and again.



Now now don't be so harsh on him...A-5's success has been mentally traumatic to him, hence his behaviour 

GET WELL SOON SINOCHALLENGER!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

Not sure if this has been posted here ....

The Hindu : News / National : In Wheeler Island, a perfect mission sparks celebrations



> The mission was so perfect that the missile's re-entry vehicle hit the waters of the Indian Ocean in the targeted area with an* accuracy of a few metres.*
> 
> The data indicated that the mission objectives were fully met. The fireball created by the explosion of the dummy payload was recorded by cameras onboard the ships
> Agni-V is such a versatile missile, incorporating as it does several new technologies, that Dr. Saraswat called it a technological marvel. This missile belongs to the 21st century not only in timeframe but in technological capability.
> 
> This gives us the confidence to go in for larger number [of missiles] and longer ranges. *But a longer range is not the issue*. Our main focus is on induction [of the missile into the armed forces
> 
> V.G. Sekaran, Director of Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), Hyderabad, said: A great advantage in the configuration of Agni-V is that we can *further enhance and expand its range. We could upscale Agni-III with a range of 3,500 km to Agni-V in a short time*. On similar lines, we can go beyond Agni-V. That is the beauty of Agni-V's configuration. Its up-scaling and mobility is high.



This is stunning !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Laughing_soldier

*An ICBM with accuracy of few meters!* WOW 

Combination of RLG, MINS and other navigation and guidance made it most accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ksgokul

I think, while celebrating the scientific advancements, we should take note of what the author says below

Agni V: Indian missile pride hides strategic flaws, analysts say
Agni V: Indian missile pride hides strategic flaws, analysts say - The Economic Times


----------



## ksgokul

Some more news on Agni V. 

Agni-V: China tries to provoke Agni-V fear, says it can hit Europe - The Times of India


----------



## Vinod2070

SpArK said:


>



Unlikely heroes as that Intel ad goes...






They have done us proud....

We are proud of you. The whole nation salutes your brilliance and dedication....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adnan Faruqi

*No cap on Agni missile project: India*

New Delhi: Buoyed by the success of its long-range Agni-V ballistic missile test, India on Friday said it will not "cap" its three-decade-old programme and continue to develop more missiles in the series with modern, latest technologies.

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) Director General Dr VK Saraswat told a press conference in New Delhi a day after the successful testing of the 5,000-km-range missile that can hit targets deep inside China, including Beijing, that the nuclear-capable weapon was "a game changer" for the country.

*"There is no question of capping the Agni programme," Saraswat said here, when asked if it was time to say the programme is over now that the DRDO has achieved a long-range deterrence capability to meet its threats from the immediate neighbourhood.*

*"Our missile development programme is based on today's, current and evolving threats. Evolving threats will continue to drive our future needs for platforms and weapons," *he said, refusing to predict what could be the range of the futuristic Agni series and whether it will go beyond 10,000-km range.

However, the modern technologies such as anti-satellite, putting satellite in orbit on demand, and multiple independently targettable re-entry vehicle (MIRV) would be part of the Agni-series missiles in the future.

China has an inter-continental ballistic missile Dong Feng-31A that can reach targets 11,500-km away and it has in February 2007 proved its anti-satellite capability to hit targets in space.

The MIRV technology provides a ballistic missile to carry multiple war heads that can be directed at different targets during flight.

He clarified that the future Agni missile has not been named "Agni-VI' as has been speculated in a section of the media.

For anti-satellite capability, Saraswat said Agni-V has provided India the necessary velocity and range to reach the needed altitudes.

But its all about having the guidance capability to direct the warhead towards the intended target in space and whether we want to destroy it, for which a 'kill vehicle' is needed, or just disrupt the satellite's functioning.

However, he clarified that India is "a peace-loving' nation that does not approve or favour weaponisation of space.

The satellite-on-demand capability would help India to place mini- and micro-satellites in orbit if its other major satellites are disrupted or damaged during wartime. These micro-satellites would have a six-month to a year life and could be used for global positioning, navigation and other purposes for a short period of time.

Considering the assessment of threat to India in its neighbourhood, Saraswat said, "there is no harm in saying Agni-V is a game-changer, as it has taken us to a much higher pedestal and has added new dimension to our strategic defence."

He also said that the successful Agni-V test has provided him "happiness, satisfaction and excitement" and has been a "dream come true" for the defence scientists community of the country.

The DRDO chief also noted that Indian ballistic missiles "are second to none" and in particular, Agni-V, Agni-IV and Agni-II "are 21st century missiles."

"I have no doubt our missile technology is on par with the best in the world."

No cap on Agni missile project: India - India News - IBNLive


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Du added that "the Indian government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries".


Yeah thats true. If you look at the missile, you can clearly see that its range is especially capped to prevent controversy and it can reach further, although i don't know how much further. I think if A6 will have a range of 6000 km then it would be the same A5 missile with some new systems and electronics just for show because A5 can fly to 6000km easily. They will just change the name to A6.


----------



## parkland

shabasha sheeraaaaaaaa.. this cap would have been a disaster. 
shrii *APJ abdul kalam* comimg back to power again as president. perfect timing, isnt it??

Mr Saraswat is doing an amazing job as a scientific advisor to Mod, he is making sure in is doing research in all fields from hypersonics to abm to all range of missiles. he will not let the govt stop his team from going ahead.


----------



## Sergi

Mr. Saraswat is giving unnecessary information to media. BTW good to hear GOI hasn't show RED flag to development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianTiger

Guys, It's a missile.... It is a ballistic projectile capable
of Nuclear strike... India made this missile to
show the world that we can
also develop effective
missiles... India DID NOT make this missile
to attack China... Indians and Chinese have&#65279;
been brothers for the past
10,000 years... This missile will not make us
enemies.... It will only make our
friendship stronger... So, please, all Indians and
Chinese, quit the
arguements..... Thx...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## i am the knight

I don't think that a war condition may evoke between India and china in near future.Both are major powers in Asia.But both of these countries are in a way to become extreme superpowers.There is competition in every field.either its economy ,arm race technology.We have land disputes along the border.once it happened in 1962 when no one was expecting china's offensive action against India under"hindi chini bhai-bhai" slogan!Better we must be prepared for every situation.Surely Agni V will successfully create an impact on world's map.After all India Joins the elite group of ICMB missiles along with US Russia France and China.


----------



## trinity

SinoChallenger said:


> I'm willing to give the indians some credit: they are now at the same level China was at in the early 70's, they can launch a big ballistic missile in a general direction and do stage separation without blowing up. It took China 15 years to go from that stage to developing an accurate re-entry vehicle (late 80's).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Agni-5 is not even indigenous. You imported the critical guidance systems from Russia (intended for space exploration rockets).
> 
> Now india has misplayed its hand by going openly hostile against China way too early. Now China knows india's true intentions and we'll smash india long before india really achieves a nuclear capability





India never misplayed any hand......in fact CHina did so since the 60's.......but with the recent posture by Bejing, India could not ignore the facts anymore. Many were willing to overlook such actions earlier, but Chinese hardened position didn;t help matters which led to the awakening in India as you see it. China has and continues to develop. India is catching up....just remeber how surprised you were when India teamed up with the US and Australia a few yrs ago. More surprised in the yrs ahead, Im sure. Only by showing China, that India was willing to join hands with other nations.....Chine's rhetoric has decreased. it doesn;t take a genius to understand why. So continue to act accordingly, otherwise, many more Asian Countries will join such allies....



As missile tech, remember India always downplays its cards.....to keep your guard down...just ask your analysts...



IndianTiger said:


> Guys, It's a missile.... It is a ballistic projectile capable
> of Nuclear strike... India made this missile to
> show the world that we can
> also develop effective
> missiles... India DID NOT make this missile
> to attack China... Indians and Chinese have&#65279;
> been brothers for the past
> 10,000 years... This missile will not make us
> enemies.... It will only make our
> friendship stronger... So, please, all Indians and
> Chinese, quit the
> arguements..... Thx...




We were brothers till the COmmunists took over and changed their views....


----------



## INDIAN SOLDIER

Adnan Faruqi said:


> *No cap on Agni missile project: India*
> 
> He clarified that the future Agni missile has not been named "Agni-VI' as has been speculated in a section of the media.
> 
> No cap on Agni missile project: India - India News - IBNLive




There is nothing like Agni 6 exists as per naming conventions are there. As per DRDO plans, Agni series lies from 1-5 only although some modification and update would be a part of it. It has to be followed by Surya projects  only. And it exists.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Agni V uses Indigenous Inertial navigation system.






Every critically required parts are made in India


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

What is the CEP?Said to be just 40m.That's epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The successful launch of India&#8217;s Agni-V missile earlier today helped fulfill a cherished dream propelled by the vision of Prime Minister Indira Gandhi in 1983. Gandhi wanted an Indian Intercontinental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) to be made totally indigenously, from raw materials at home. The 20-minute flight of the new Agni-V, 80 percent of which was made indigenous parts, therefore heralds a new chapter in India&#8217;s strategic posture.

The Agni-V missile, although only an intermediate ballistic missile (IRBM), is in many ways similar to the United States&#8217; Minuteman III. It can deliver a single 1.5 megaton weapon 5,000 kilometers and can carry a single thermonuclear warhead. It&#8217;s designed to potentially carry between 3 to 10 warheads at a time, once Multiple Independent Re-entry Vehicles are built for it. This missile is canisterised from inception, road-cum-rail mobile, and is totally solid fueled. This enables the missile to be launched from anywhere in Indian territory.

The present variant of the Agni-V will likely lead to spin-off Submarine-Launched Ballistic Missiles (SLBM) for India&#8217;s Ballistic Missile Submarines (SBBN). If this happens, India will have achieved a nuclear triad by the time the Agni-V is operational around 2014 to 2015. The Indian Army and Navy will be the operators of this missile class and its variants, through the Strategic Forces Command, headed by the prime minister. India&#8217;s ARIHANT class of SSBN&#8217;s, presently undergoing sea trials, will carry the first variant of this missile in its silos. 

The missile launched today was in a depressed trajectory with an apogee of 600 kilometers and reached a max velocity of 7,000 kilometers before landing in a predestined spot in the Indian Ocean. The Relaunch Vehicle (RV) endured temperatures of around 3,000 degrees Celsius before splashdown. Fitted with indigenous built ring-laser gyros inertial navigation, Electronic Counter Measures) and ECCM (Electronic Counter Measures) systems, this missile is impervious to jamming.

And, contrary to what some headlines might suggest, the government of India has stated that the Agni-V is not country specific, and is instead part of the ongoing program of providing strategic deterrence capabilities to India&#8217;s national posture in the 21st century.

An Agni-V Leap Forward | Flashpoints

According to the DRDO, this missile is one of its kind. It showcased many new technologies for the first time and is a quantum leap in terms of missile technology. The missile is light in weight and has two stages of solid propulsion and a payload with re-entry heat shield. The composite rocket motor technology, which has been used for the first time, has also given excellent performance. The missile system is equipped with modern and compact avionics with redundancy to provide high level of reliability.* The indigenous ring laser gyros-based high-accuracy INS (Rins) and micro navigation system (Mings) complementing each other in redundant mode, have been successfully flown in guidance mode for the first time.
*


Agni-IV places India on a new generation missile trail

India, however, is not in an arms race or "numbers game" like the US-Soviet rivalry of the Cold War era. "We are not looking at how many missiles China or Pakistan has. With a 'no first-use' nuclear weapons policy, we only want a sufficient number of missiles to defend the country in the event of a crisis. Ours is a defensive-mode strategy, even if others have offensive postures," Saraswat said. *The DRDO chief added that "indigenous content" in India's strategic missiles had gone up to such a level, with ring-laser gyros, composite rocket motors, micro-navigation systems and their ilk, that "no technology control regime" could derail them any longer.*

http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2011-11-17/india/30409335_1_agni-v-agni-iv-agni-programme-director




India has developed Ring Laser Gyro INS, Micro Navigation System, etc earlier on the Agni 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

AUSTERLITZ said:


> What is the CEP?Said to be just 40m.That's epic.



Yes, its 40m upto its maximum range.

Its pretty epic, yes, we must also acknowledge that the Agni-3 was the most accurate and advanced
IRBM in its range class in the world as well. Agni-5 would retain us that edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

*Bhai Log..............

Just Heard on NDTV,

The unit cost of Agni 5 missile is rupees 25 to 30 Crore Rupees.

Thats about US $ 5 to 6 million per missile................. quite reasonable .......... 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

This is what chinese pandas are capable of -

Chinese Army (PLA) Hand Grenade Goes Wrong - MegaCombat

^^chinese army (PLA) hand grenade goes wrong!



Vasily Zaytsev said:


> *Bhai Log..............
> 
> Just Heard on NDTV,
> 
> The unit cost of Agni 5 missile is rupees 25 to 30 Crore Rupees.
> 
> Thats about US $ 5 to 6 million per missile................. quite reasonable .......... *



Almost all of our politicians can buy atleast one such missile for themselves now!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

PLEASE answer this question.
according to wilkipedia this missile has a speed of mach 24. is it a misprint?


----------



## punjabimunda

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> PLEASE answer this question.
> according to wilkipedia this missile has a speed of mach 24. is it a misprint?



yup its mach 25


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

punjabimunda said:


> yup its mach 25


How? then it is fastest missile in world?


----------



## IPL5

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> How? then it is fastest missile in world?



mach 25 is when she reenter


----------



## peaceful

Rajib said:


> Any Idea when Pakistan will test its ICBM? Who knows some Pak army delegation is in talk with Bejing for one or two chinese made DF missile,which they will bring to pakistan will do a good paint work then will give it proper name (like Babur,Shahin,Hataf.. dont know what this time) and will test fly it somewhere from desert infront of Kiyani shaab.



no idea, but I am pretty sure Chinese can just give them the blue print of CJ-10 and cause some real headache for india.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

IPL5 said:


> mach 25 is when she reenter



But that makes it faster than the russian satan missile.
I am sorry I find it hard to believe. will you provide me with another link that says its speed.
It is a very good missile, but mach 25 is just hard to believe, maybe mach 15?


----------



## Firemaster

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> But that makes it faster than the russian satan missile.
> I am sorry I find it hard to believe. will you provide me with another link that says its speed.
> It is a very good missile, but mach 25 is just hard to believe, maybe mach 15?



Hey As far as I remember A3's speed is 4.5Km/s When it Re enters. So A5 must be faster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Firemaster said:


> Hey As far as I remember A3's speed is 4.5Km/s When it Re enters. So A5 must be faster


I see, so wikepedia made another misprint, but mach 14 is still fcking fast!!!!!


----------



## Firemaster

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> I see, so wikepedia made another misprint, but mach 14 is still fcking fast!!!!!


 
Actually A5's speed is 24 Mach


> But Agni V, travelling at 24 times the speed of sound and 30 times faster than a commercial jet, will traverse that distance in just 18 to 20 minutes.


The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News


----------



## Screambowl

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> But that makes it faster than the russian satan missile.
> I am sorry I find it hard to believe. will you provide me with another link that says its speed.
> It is a very good missile, but mach 25 is just hard to believe, maybe mach 15?



it is mach 24 which is around 6+km/s while reentering. yes one of the fastest and most advanced guidance.


----------



## Rig Vedic

This is a 50 ton missile (as compared to the 47 ton Topol M). 

Given Indian capabilities in solid propellant manufacturing, it is quite safe to say that 5000 km is not the max range.

Here is a video of a launch of the Prahaar tactical missile that is a nice demo of Indian propellant tech:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

22 Apr, 2012, 07.16AM IST, 
*Is Agni V the silver bullet that India was looking for?* 





By: Josy Joseph 

In April 19, from a nondescript island off India's east coast, a 50-tonne monster made of assorted metals and classified chemicals blasted off, pierced the Earth's atmosphere, turned around, re-entered it, and plunged into the southern Indian Ocean with a thunderous thud. 

Arguably, it was a small, yet, significant step for missile technology, but if you go by 24X7 TV and social media networks, the launch of Agni V from Wheeler Island off the Odisha coast was a giant leap for India. The prime minister congratulated the scientists of Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) - an outfit often pulled up for perceived slowness in cutting-edge research - its scientists were paraded as national heroes; even China took note, making noises about cooperation, not competition. 

So, now that the dust has settled well in Wheeler Island, it's time for a reality check. Is Agni V the silver bullet that India was looking for? 

* A 500-km Restraint *

Well, the fundamental strategic reality is that no means of conventional catching-up will give India an edge in the world it exists in. For one, we just don't have the kind of money that a US or China has to pump into our defence lines. Then of course, there's the simple fact that we have an awful lot of catching up to do in the conventional space. 

As for Agni V, let's begin with the range, its most celebrated aspect: all of China, most of Europe. That the range of Agni V was said to be 5,000 km, just 500 km short of the conventional minimum range for an inter-continental ballistic missile (ICBM), was a deliberate strategic restraint imposed by the Manmohan Singh government. It is among the many aspects of UPA government's strategy that is defining India's military projection, or the lack of it. 

Continuing over-dependence on military imports, lack of major efforts to leapfrog technologies, over-zealous celebrations over achievements like Agni V and failure to achieve fresh goals in military research are defining India's military ideology that is woefully inadequate given the challenges. 

But yes, the intermediate range ballistic missile (IRBM), is a game changer in many ways. It is the most modern variation of the Agni family, providing a quicker response under India's no-first-strike policy, in case an adversary was to launch a nuclear attack. 

* Two More Tests *

Agni V is a three-stage missile, each stage powered by solid propellants and with a canister-launch system, capabilities that make it a more agile system. It can be launched quicker than older missiles. It definitely is a very valuable land-based second-strike capability, a crucial component of the triad (on ground, air and sea) of nuclear capability towards which India is making definite strides. 

The DRDO would carry out two more tests in about a year-and-half before the production of the missile would commence. It will then be handed over to the Strategic Command. 

DRDO would now be working on equipping Agni V with multiple independent re-entry vehicles (MIRVs), which would allow launching several warheads on different targets from a single missile. MIRV would further firm up India's second-strike capability with a limited number of missiles. 

It's chief VK Saraswat says there is no plan to cap India's missile programmes, although political sources have clearly indicated that for now the country wouldn't be looking at longer-range missile, which would officially usher India into the select ICBM club.

*Real Reality Check *

The euphoria over the success of Agni V, when put to a realistic assessment, shows a desperate effort to cover up for the bigger failures of India's indigenous military research, and its political inability to workout a definite roadmap for its peaceful rise next to China, in the post-Cold War era, where strategic focus has shifted to Asia with foreign powers from the US to UK manoeuvring in the nearby waters. 

As a scientific achievement, the missile technology developed isn't any breakthrough on the global stage, given the fact that China, US and many European powers have much more advanced, longer-range and more sophisticated missiles in their armoury. While it is developing an anti-ballistic missile shield, India has failed to really address the immediate threat of a missile strike from Pakistan, or by rogue elements, where the response time would be just a few minutes. 

* Few Good Solutions *

India's military research has failed to come up with unique solutions. In conventional military spend, India would never be able to match up to China and other global powers. While US spent 45.7% of the global military expenditure last year, China was second at 5.5%. India is way below at just 2.3%. China is galloping ahead, and is estimated to overtake the US by 2035. 

A military strategy, to protect its autonomy and economic growth, cannot be mere development of longer-range missiles or other conventional weapons. It has to be unconventional technological leap, of achieving capabilities within the limited resources available. 

That would call for determined efforts to bring in domestic industries and revamping of military research. That means a really radical change. This would require a firm political leadership, something the UPA government has failed to exhibit so far. Agni V isn't fiery enough for India. 

(The writer is Senior Editor, Times of India)


----------



## monitor

*Ten fact about Agni -V*
by Nitin Gokhale | Updated: April 19, 2012 10:59 IST
India's first Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM), Agni-V, was successfully test-fired today at 8:07 am from Wheeler Island off the Odisha coast. The test launch was originally scheduled for Wednesday, but weather played spoilsport. Here are the top 10 facts on the missile that has been designed and developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) scientists:

1). India will break into the exclusive ICBM club of six countries including the United States, Russia, United Kingdom, China and France once the 50-tonne Agni-V is ready for induction by 2014-2015, although some others say unless India acquires an 8,000 km range missile, it cannot become a part of this club. But DRDO scientists are sticking to their claim.

2). The Agni series of missiles, including Agni-V, is crucial for India's defence vis-a-vis China since Beijing has upped the ante in recent times by deploying missiles in Tibet Autonomous Region bordering India. 

3). Tipped to be a game changer by DRDO Chief Dr VK Saraswat, Agni-V will extend India's reach all over Asia, parts of Africa and parts of Europe. 

4). Once fired, it cannot be stopped. It travels faster than a bullet and can carry 1,000 kilograms of nuclear weapons. It can be launched using a special canister. Why, it can even be launched from a roadside!

5). With a range of 5,000 km, Agni-V, once validated and inducted into the armed forces after several more tests, will be India's longest-range missile to carry a nuclear warhead. It will have the capacity to carry a nuclear warhead weighing over a tonne.

6). Agni-V will give India the technological know-how to launch many nuclear warheads using the same missile.

7). Agni-V can be configured to launch small satellites and can be used later even to shoot down enemy satellites in orbits.

8). The missile can be launched only after a decision by the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS). 

9). Seventeen metres tall, Agni-V's three-stages are powered by solid propellants. The first rocket engine takes it to a height of about 40 kilometres. The second stage pushes it to about 150 kilometres. The third stage takes it to about 300 kilometres above the Earth. The missile finally reaches a height of about 800 kilometres.

10). This is India's first launch of a 5,000 kilometre range missile.


----------



## navtrek

Oh stop these threads on Agni 5. Its bull ****! We all know we how far we lag behind.

Lets just return back to flat ground and work on improving our defence capabilities. No more chest thumping please....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious.Asian

Yes,Indeed A5 is the silver bullet which India needs desperataly but interestingly china does'nt have any bulletproof armer for this deadly bullet...


----------



## Omega007

Ambitious.Asian said:


> Yes,Indeed A5 is the silver bullet which India needs desperataly but interestingly china does'nt have any bulletproof armer for this deadly bullet...


 
This was not needed because we are not armored either (yet).On a side note,this Agni V may have immence strategic value but 0 tactical value.DRDO needs to fast track its tactical weapons and weapon platforms development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

Yeah man...enough of these Agni 5 threads, already tired of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Report the Agni V threads and request Mods to close them all !! I am sick of it already!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chairborne ranger

Agni-IV places India on a new generation missile trail | The Asian Age


what is considered a landmark event in Indias missile programme, the Agni-IV missile was successfully test-fired from the Wheelers Island, off the Orissa coast, on November 15, 2011.
The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) press release stated that the most advanced long-range missile, launched from a Road Mobile System at 9 am, followed its trajectory in a textbook fashion, attaining a height of about 900 km and reaching the pre-designated target in the Bay of Bengal. All the systems functioned perfectly, encountering the re-entry temperatures of more than 3,000ºC. All mission objectives were fully met.
According to the DRDO, this missile is one of its kind. It showcased many new technologies for the first time and is a quantum leap in terms of missile technology. The missile is light in weight and has two stages of solid propulsion and a payload with re-entry heat shield. The composite rocket motor technology, which has been used for the first time, has also given excellent performance. The missile system is equipped with modern and compact avionics with redundancy to provide high level of reliability. The indigenous ring laser gyros-based high-accuracy INS (Rins) and micro navigation system (Mings) complementing each other in redundant mode, have been successfully flown in guidance mode for the first time.
The high-performance onboard computer with distributed avionics architecture, high-speed reliable communication bus and a full digital control system have harnessed and guided the missile to the target. The missile reached the target with a very high level of accuracy. Radars and electro-optical systems along the Orissa coast have tracked and monitored all the parameters of the missile. Two Indian naval ships located near the target have also witnessed the final event.
Defence minister A.K. Antony congratulated the DRDO team on its achievement.
Dr Vijay Kumar Saraswat, scientific adviser to the defence minister, secretary, department of defence R&D and director-general, DRDO, who witnessed the launch, congratulated all the scientists and employees of the DRDO and the armed forces upon the successful launch of Agni-IV. Mr Avinash Chander, distinguished scientist, chief controller (missiles & strategic systems), DRDO and programme director, Agni, while addressing the scientists after the launch referred to it as a new era in the modern Long Range Navigation System in India. He said, This test has paved the way ahead for the success of Agni-V mission, which will be launched shortly.
Tessy Thomas, project director, Agni-IV, who with her team prepared and integrated the missile system and launched the missile, jubilantly said that the DRDO has produced and proven many new state-of-the-art technologies in the Agni system. She highlighted the role of the composite rocket motors, highly accurate ring laser gyro-based inertial navigation system, micro navigation system, digital controller system and very powerful onboard computer system.
Agni-IV, capable of carrying strategic warheads will be produced in huge numbers and delivered to the armed forces as early as possible. The missile is expected to provide good deterrence against external aggression. The use of rockets and missiles in India dates back to the 18th century, i.e., during the period of ruler Hyder Ali and Tipu Sultan. They used rocket artillery brigades against infantry formations for mass attacks. Men were trained to launch rockets from a launch angle which was calculated from the diameter of the cylinder and the distance of the target. The launchers had the capability to launch 5-10 rockets in salvo firing mode. Tipu Sultan had 27 brigades and each brigade had a company of rocket specialists.
With such a huge force, he defended the Mysore kingdom against the British until his death in Srirangapatnam in 1799. Even Marathas used rockets at the Battle of Panipat in 1761. With the death of Tipu Sultan, Indian rocketry also met its demise, only to be revived in the 1970s by Dr Vikram Sarabhai and Dr A.P.J. Abdul Kalam, among others. Two of the rockets, captured by the British at Srirangapatnam, are displayed in the Royal Artillery Museum in London.
Defence Science Organisation, formed in 1956 for initiating studies and development of work on futuristic weapon systems, was headed by Dr B.N. Singh who formed the special weapon development team (SWDT) for study and development of guided missiles at Metcalfe House, Delhi. He worked on the first generation of anti-tank missile (ATM) for gaining developmental experience. SWDT later became the Defence Research & Development Laboratory (DRDL) at old Ahmed Manzil, Hyderabad in June 1962 under Grp. Capt. V. Ganesan as its director.
A project formulated at DRDL in 1964 was supported by the Army after the 1965 Indo-Pak war and was later converted to a staff project, which tested an indigenously developed anti-tank missile in 1970. It was considered as a major achievement by the DRDL, which later moved to the Defence Research Complex at Kanchanbagh, on the periphery of Hyderabads Old City. Later, some scientists in collaboration with the Army, Navy and the Air Force officers developed the Devil missile.
All the preliminary understanding and development of electronics sub-systems of the Devil missile, including its airframe and aerodynamics were carried out at Ahmed Manzil lab. Leading scientists like Burman, J.C. Bhattacharya, Admiral Mohan and Surya Kantha Rao gave thrust to electronics, navigation, guidance & control and telemetry & instrumentation areas. Dr Ranga Rao, Dr Rama Rao, Dr Bala Krishnan, Krishnan and Dr Achyuthan gave priority to airframe, structures, aerodynamic and system-related areas.
This was further strengthened by the techno-managerial leadership of Lt. Gen.(Retd) Dr V.J. Sundaram, Lt. Gen. R. Swaminathan and Squadron Leader Shah in the area of airframe controls and integration.
Rocket Test House (RTH, presently near Kanchanbagh) was identified for carrying out propulsion-related design and tests. The liquid and solid propulsion areas were continuing with vibrant leadership of Dr Gopal Swamy and Wg. Cdr. Sen.
Re-entry technology and ballistic missile programmes were spearheaded by R.N. Agarwal. The state-of-the-gyro test facility was initiated by P. Banerjee within the campus. However, the whole facility of Ahmed Manzil was shifted near Kanchanbagh in 1975. Full-scale missile laboratory (DRDL) was built from then onwards.
The Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP) under Indias defence ministry, began in early 1980s for the development of a comprehensive range of missiles, including the intermediate range Agni missile (surface-to-surface), and short-range missiles such as the Prithvi ballistic missile (surface-to-surface), Sagarika, the naval version of the Prithvi, Akash missile (surface-to-air), Astra missile (air-to-air), Trishul missile (surface-to-air), Nag missile (anti-tank) and also an inter-continental-ballistic-missile (codenamed Surya missile) with a range of 8,000-12,000 km. Managed by the DRDO in partnership with other Indian government labs and research centres, one of the most prominent chief engineers on the project, Dr Abdul Kalam went on to become the President of India.
The last major missile developed under the programme was Agni-III intermediate-range ballistic missile which was successfully tested on July 9, 2007. After the third test of Agni-3 on May 7, 2008, the DRDO announced the closure of the IGMDP since most of the missiles in the programme have been developed and inducted into Indian armed forces. These were the Akash, Nag, Prithvi, Trishul and Agni (as re-entry technology demonstrator).
According to a statement to the media by Dr S. Prahlada, former director DRDL and CC, R&D (services interaction and aeronautics) and presently vice-chancellor Defence Institute of Advanced Technology, Pune, new missile and weapon systems will be developed in new five-year programmes and will include both Indian private industries as well as foreign partners to reduce costs. Independently continuing further development of Nag missile, the DRDO is also developing a laser-based weapon system as part of its ballistic missile defence programme to intercept and destroy missiles soon after they are launched towards the Indian territory.
In 1998, the government of India signed an agreement with Russia to design, develop, manufacture and market BrahMos (Brahmaputra-Moscow rivers), a supersonic cruise missile system that can be launched from submarines, ships, aircraft or land. The mission was successfully accomplished by 2006.
At speeds of Mach 2.5 to 2.8, it is the worlds fastest cruise missile, about three-and-a-half times faster than the American subsonic Harpoon cruise missile. BrahMos is reportedly attempting a hypersonic Mach 8 version of the missile, BrahMos II, the first ever hypersonic cruise missile, expected to be ready by 2012-13.
According to the Internet, three BrahMos missile regiments raised so far have been deployed in the western sector to counter threat from Pakistan and in the second phase of military expansion along the China front, the government has reportedly given the go-ahead for deployment of BrahMos cruise missiles in Arunachal Pradesh. The fourth regiment cruise missiles, with a 290-km range, will improve Indias military reach into the Tibet Autonomous Region and counter Chinas elaborate missile deployment along the Sino-Indian border.
On December 6, 2011, the first fully-modified aircraft for the indigenously developed Indian Airborne Warning and Control System (AEW&C) took to the skies on its maiden flight at the Embraer Complex, Sao Jose dos Campos, Brazil. The Emb 145 AEW&C platform developed for India has about 1,000 mission system components provided by the Centre for Airborne Systems of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (Cabs, DRDO), Bengaluru. The support also includes the critical item AESA (Active Electronic Scanning Antenna) Radar Antenna, which have been certified by the Agência Nacional de Aviação Civil, International FAR Certification Agency. The agency is responsible for regulating safety and security matters related to civil aircraft and its components, personnel licensing, operations and aerodromes. While this aircraft will undergo the full certification process over the next two years, the Indian Air Force will receive two aircraft by the middle of 2012 and by 2013 mission systems developed by various DRDO labs, currently undergoing ground integration and evaluation at CABS, are expected to be integrated.
Anil Bhat, a retired Army officer, is a defence and security analyst based in New Delhi



FROM WHAT I SEE, THE ARTICLE MAKES IT VERY CLEAR THAT THE GUIDANCE SYSTEM FOR THE AGNI-4 AND THE AGNI-5 ARE INDIGENOUS. WOULD ANYONE WITH MORE DETAILED KNOWLEDGE PLEASE STEP UP


----------



## Sergi

But still it's not going to change the opinion of some people here. So let it be. Who cares what they think ??? If they think it's Russian let them think that. That's not our problem. They are living in state of denial. Let them be happy in their fools island. 

PS they are going to say it for every next missile development. So we should learn to neglect their comments. They would called Indian missile indigenous if and only if it fails. Not in case of success

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## navtrek

At the end of the day we have a missile that has a range of 5000 Km thats the point where it came from who cares. We only need to use the missile for defence which we can now as along as we can do that we have no problems 

It dose not matter If we got the tech from Russia or USA.

What matters is we have Agni 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

Most of our rivals proclaiming that our A5 guidance system is imported from foreign instead from the china.They made that statements in the depressed,panic and chaos state.Every one knows the quality of the Chinese products. Let them burn as usually . unlike their Cut+Copy+Paste missile technology .we developed the A5 technology from the scratch.If they think they are superior in the technology.let them think.Don't bother about the mentally challenged guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chairborne ranger

i was only asking, because their estimation, it seems was from a govt controlled source, and common sense would dictate that a govt controlled source would do accurate research.


----------



## StormShadow

> Is the Chinese claim about imported missile guidance true?


It is as true as their claim on South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

Just take a look at the pictures of DefExpo 2012 of the various DRDO developed seekers because a picture has got much more worth than that of a thousand words.Just go through this following website:
TRISHUL


----------



## manofwar

navtrek said:


> At the end of the day we have a missile that has a range of 5000 Km thats the point where it came from who cares. We only need to use the missile for defence which we can now as along as we can do that we have no problems
> 
> It dose not matter If we got the tech from Russia or USA.
> 
> *What matters is we have Agni 5.*


And it works....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> *The first of the six flight trials of India' longest range ballistic missile, Agni-V, in its final quick-reaction configuration, providing a canister-launch capability, will be held in early 2013.
> *
> While in Thursday's successful maiden flight, the three-stage missile blasted off from a rail mobile launcher at Wheeler Island, the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has already made a lot of progress to meet the Army's requirement to provide a canister-based launch from a road mobile vehicle.
> 
> *With the mission validating the design of Agni-V, the next step is to provide the canister-launch capability, Avinash Chander Chief Controller, R&D, (Missiles and Strategic Systems), DRDO, told The Hindu. Pointing out that canister-launch capability was already demonstrated for 700 km range Shourya missile and BrahMos cruise missile, he said &#8220;those technologies will get up-scaled.&#8221;
> *
> &#8220;With canister, you can virtually stop and launch.&#8221; Operational flexibility would increase multi-fold, reducing the reaction time, he added.
> 
> Missile ejection tests
> 
> *Mr. Chander said the DRDO had set up a facility for &#8220;missile ejection tests&#8221; at Shamirpet near Hyderabad, for carrying out a canister-launch simulation by placing a dummy missile. The first road mobile launcher being produced by the private industry would be ready next month and the missile ejections tests would begin from June.*
> 
> With the Agni-V missile scheduled to be inducted into the Army in the next few years, he said,* six flight tests, including three pre-induction trials, would be conducted.*
> 
> Workhorse
> 
> *V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), which designed and developed the missile, said Agni-V would be the workhorse in the years to come.
> *
> *Referring to the successful launch, he said this was the first time that the maiden flight took place within three years of starting the design for any missile of the DRDO.*
> 
> The ASL had developed the solid propulsion system, including the composite rocket motor casings for the second and third stages and the carbon-carbon composite heat shields for the missile's re-entry vehicle.
> 
> Stating that the DRDO would develop &#8220;intelligent&#8221; and &#8220;manoeuvring&#8221; warheads for futuristic missiles, Mr. Chander said: &#8220;You have to upgrade weapons. We can't afford to relax.&#8221;
> 
> *The intelligent warheads would be capable of assessing the risk while in flight and take evasive counter-measures.
> 
> &#8220;Those are warheads of tomorrow and the work has to start today.&#8221;*



The Hindu : News / National : Agni-V trials in final configuration to begin early next year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndianTiger

SinoChallenger said:


> But are Americans and Western Europeans really india's true friends, when they eat so much beef?


 
you guys eat pork too. .and you are good friend of Pakistan. correct me If I am worng.



parkland said:


> serious??? wtf man i dont believe


 
U have to belive, wake up its true.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Congratulation India, now it should be 15000km ICBM for the next step.


 
We are happy with our china killer..



raavan said:


> if this is a hoax...SOMEBODY IS GONNA GET HURT REAL BAD


 
Who C Or P.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuntmaster

I don't know whether any one has observed it, that A-5 can hit Mecca and Medina. Even though Mecca was just on the very edge of Agni-III's range, Agni-V can easily cover the entire middle-east.
There are many Islamists in Pakistan who keep advocating nuclear annihilation of 'Hindu India', who are unconcerned about the retaliatory destruction of their own country. Their contention is that Indian civilization will be finished, even if it means Pakistan is destroyed, Islam will survive. I wonder how they will react if they knew that couple of nuclear MIRV'ed A-5's will be pointing at Mecca and Medina. 
This kind of response has been advocated by a few ultra-conservative American's and Israeli's too before, to any jihadi terrorist attacks involving nuclear weapons, in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

shuntmaster said:


> I don't know whether any one has observed it, that A-5 can hit Mecca and Medina. Even though Mecca was just on the very edge of Agni-III's range, Agni-V can easily cover the entire middle-east.
> There are many Islamists in Pakistan who keep advocating nuclear annihilation of 'Hindu India', who are unconcerned about the retaliatory destruction of their own country. Their contention is that Indian civilization will be finished, even if it means Pakistan is destroyed, Islam will survive. I wonder how they will react if they knew that couple of nuclear MIRV'ed A-5's will be pointing at Mecca and Medina.
> This kind of response has been advocated by a few ultra-conservative American's and Israeli's too before, to any jihadi terrorist attacks involving nuclear weapons, in future.



I wonder how most Muslims would think if India announce that it is targets Mecca and Medina. Does India regard any war with Pakistan as a holy war that require it to wipe out major religious shrines of another faith?


----------



## anathema

shuntmaster said:


> I don't know whether any one has observed it, that A-5 can hit Mecca and Medina. Even though Mecca was just on the very edge of Agni-III's range, Agni-V can easily cover the entire middle-east.
> There are many Islamists in Pakistan who keep advocating nuclear annihilation of 'Hindu India', who are unconcerned about the retaliatory destruction of their own country. Their contention is that Indian civilization will be finished, even if it means Pakistan is destroyed, Islam will survive. I wonder how they will react if they knew that couple of nuclear MIRV'ed A-5's will be pointing at Mecca and Medina.
> This kind of response has been advocated by a few ultra-conservative American's and Israeli's too before, to any jihadi terrorist attacks involving nuclear weapons, in future.



Respectfully there was no need for this post...No ones talking about clash of religions/civilizations. Only lunatics and fanatics rant this BS and i hope you are not one. Plus India also proud has Islamic citizens , what about them ? Tomorrow if someone says we will take out Golden temple OR Amarnath ..what will you say ?

Further you have just invited trolls to this thread ...when finally some good discussions were going on after endless trolling !


----------



## AbhijitSingh

shuntmaster said:


> Tell that to the green eyed lunatics in Pakistan, who only see things from their religious perspective. They see India as 'only Hindu' and don't care about the nearly 200million Indian Muslims.



As I read somewhere else, Pakistanis are pretty quick in disowning people as long as it serves the immediate need..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rig Vedic

faithfulguy said:


> I wonder how most Muslims would think if India announce that it is targets Mecca and Medina. Does India regard any war with Pakistan as a holy war that require it to wipe out major religious shrines of another faith?



That is as much India's policy as Sinochallenger's rants are Chinese policy.


----------



## shuntmaster

faithfulguy said:


> I wonder how most Muslims would think if India announce that it is targets Mecca and Medina. Does India regard any war with Pakistan as a holy war that require it to wipe out major religious shrines of another faith?



I don't think India will make an official announcement of it, if in case it actually puts Mecca in the list of target locations. 
For the second part, NO, India doesn't see any conflict/war in religious perspective. But Pakistan does. Does ghazwa-e-Hind ring a bell? There is an influential Islamist fringe in Pakistan who actively adocates nuking India. Pakistan even calls it nuclear devices as the 'Islamic Bomb'. Nuclear blackmail and talking about nukes at a drop of a hat has been Pakistan's policy since they went nuclear. Remember Kargil, when Musharrafs men had started assembling the nuclear devices, even though the conflict was a very localised one. India will need an effective counter-strategy to this kind of suicidal, religiously motivated individuals/groups and targeting their places of religious importance could be one of them. I'm not advocating that it should be done, but A-5 does open one more possibility/capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Looks like this is the fastest growing thread in the forum



> Actually A5's speed is 24 Mach


I think it might be a mistake. Mach 24 is too fast...i don't think anybody has crossed Mach 20. I heard US doing some testing at Mach 20 but no missile at that speed yet. Normally the fastest missile is Mach 12 and i think i heard of Mach 15 also but thats it. (Correct me if i am wrong & don't use Agni series as example).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

angeldemon_007 said:


> Looks like this is the fastest growing thread in the forum
> 
> 
> I think it might be a mistake. Mach 24 is too fast...i don't think anybody has crossed Mach 20. I heard US doing some testing at Mach 20 but no missile at that speed yet. Normally the fastest missile is Mach 12 and i think i heard of Mach 15 also but thats it. (Correct me if i am wrong & don't use Agni series as example).



I have seen many news reports mentioning a velocity of 6000 to 7000 m/sec.

That amounts to Mach 17 to Mach 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Guys, canister-based launch from a road mobile vehicle early next year. L&T or Tata built the road mobile canister launcher. They will start the ejection tests from June.* 



The Hindu : News / National : Agni-V trials in final configuration to begin early next year

Agni-V trials in final configuration to begin early next year

Y. Mallikarjun


*The next step is to provide canister-launch capability,* says DRDO

The first of the *six flight trials* of India' longest range ballistic missile, Agni-V, *in its final quick-reaction configuration, providing a canister-launch capability, will be held in early 2013.*

While in Thursday's successful maiden flight, the three-stage missile blasted off from a rail mobile launcher at Wheeler Island, the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has already made a lot of progress to meet the Army's requirement to *provide a canister-based launch from a road mobile vehicle*.

With the mission validating the design of Agni-V, the next step is to provide the canister-launch capability, Avinash Chander Chief Controller, R&D, (Missiles and Strategic Systems), DRDO, told The Hindu. *Pointing out that canister-launch capability was already demonstrated for 700 km range Shourya missile and BrahMos cruise missile, he said &#8220;those technologies will get up-scaled.&#8221;*

&#8220;With canister, you can virtually stop and launch.&#8221; Operational flexibility would increase multi-fold, reducing the reaction time, he added.

Missile ejection tests

Mr. Chander said the DRDO had set up a facility for &#8220;missile ejection tests&#8221; at Shamirpet near Hyderabad, for carrying out a canister-launch simulation by placing a dummy missile. *The first road mobile launcher being produced by the private industry would be ready next month and the missile ejections tests would begin from June.*

With the Agni-V missile scheduled to be inducted into the Army in the next few years, he said, *six flight tests, including three pre-induction trials, would be conducted.*

Workhorse

V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), which designed and developed the missile, said Agni-V would be the workhorse in the years to come.

Referring to the successful launch, he said this was the first time that the maiden flight took place within three years of starting the design for any missile of the DRDO.

The ASL had developed the solid propulsion system, including the composite rocket motor casings for the second and third stages and the carbon-carbon composite heat shields for the missile's re-entry vehicle.

*Stating that the DRDO would develop &#8220;intelligent&#8221; and &#8220;manoeuvring&#8221; warheads for futuristic missiles, Mr. Chander said: &#8220;You have to upgrade weapons. We can't afford to relax.&#8221;*

The intelligent warheads would be capable of assessing the risk while in flight and take evasive counter-measures.

&#8220;Those are warheads of tomorrow and the work has to start today.&#8221; 

The Hindu : News / National : Agni-V trials in final configuration to begin early next year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rig Vedic

As far as the accuracy of Agni-V is concerned, we have the statement of Dr Saraswat - 

*Saraswat said Agni-V has used a completely indigenous and high precision missile guidance system with "0.001 degrees of per hour accuracy."*

India all set to develop reusable rockets: DRDO - India News - IBNLive

So the accuracy at range 5000 km with 20 min flight time is about 25 meters. 

For range 10,000 km the flight time would be 12.5 minutes more (assuming a speed of about 7000 km/sec). At that range the accuracy would be somewhat better than 50 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

> I have seen many news reports mentioning a velocity of 6000 to 7000 m/sec.
> 
> That amounts to Mach 17 to Mach 20.


Really....Russia's latest ICBM has the speed of Mach 13+ (RS-24 Yars) and because of its speed its causing global fear although it has failed few tests. Trident 2 as per some people can reach Mach 17 and people here are talking about A5 having speed of Mach 24. It looks stupid, unless its official then its fine, infact then its time for celebration. But right now the only sources are wiki and some untrustworthy newspapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

angeldemon_007 said:


> Really....Russia's latest ICBM has the speed of Mach 13+ (RS-24 Yars) and because of its speed its causing global fear although it has failed few tests. Trident 2 as per some people can reach Mach 17 and people here are talking about A5 having speed of Mach 24. It looks stupid, unless its official then its fine, infact then its time for celebration. But right now the only sources are wiki and some untrustworthy newspapers.



As regards speed I haven't been able to find a direct quote in the media from a credible, named DRDO source. 

So yes, it may be better to wait for some concrete data. But the reported 6000 - 7000 m/sec (Mach 17 to 20) is not an unfeasible mid-flight speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

A5 is one of the world's most advance missiles. And I am sure in Asia no one possess such high degree of accuracy in missiles as of now.
But China does have technology to do so.

I was just wondering,
what would be the range and accuracy of A5 with 750kg warhead?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## epsilon

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> But that makes it faster than the russian satan missile.
> I am sorry I find it hard to believe. will you provide me with another link that says its speed.
> It is a very good missile, but mach 25 is just hard to believe, maybe mach 15?


It is mach 24. much faster than russian satan is 21 mach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LiberalAtheist

so wait Agni V guidance is from Russia and not DRDO?


----------



## Icewolf

This is not first step of help from Russia for Agni-V.


----------



## Rig Vedic

Poor quality misinformation. 

ICBMs are for fixed targets and don't have any seekers.


----------



## Tamizhan

PunjabiSidhu said:


> so wait Agni V guidance is from Russia and not DRDO?



NO it is from DRDO.


----------



## lepziboy

Icewolf said:


> This is not first step of help from Russia for Agni-V.



be more mature and reasonable.they cant help us with that.do some research rather than trolling with poor information


----------



## Manas

Due to MTCR(Missile Technology Control Regime) ,no such tech transfer is possible. Absolute BS.


----------



## Omega007

Rig Vedic said:


> Poor quality misinformation.
> 
> ICBMs are for fixed targets and don't have any seekers.



No,not misinformation.It's lack of information on your part.



PunjabiSidhu said:


> so wait Agni V guidance is from Russia and not DRDO?



Please follow this link.
TRISHUL: More DEFEXPO 2012 Highlights
Here you can see the SAR seeker developed by DRDO for terminal guidance of Ballistic missiles and LRCMs.


----------



## shuntmaster

The source of the OP article is from Asian Defence News, a Pakistani propaganda blog masquerading as a defence website.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

Agni-v still need 4 more test before entering into sevice


----------



## Screambowl

seeker from Russia in ICBM??? now .. how is that possible?? 
MTCR will put sanctions on both of the countries.


----------



## Hafizzz

Indian Tiger said:


> Moscow to provide seeker tech for Agni-V, capable of hitting target beyond 10,000 km
> 
> India is all set to join the select group of nations capable of launching nuclear strikes across continent. With Russia ready to provide the cutting-edge seeker technology for Indias Agni-V intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM), the country is ready to flaunt its nuclear might in a big way by year end when the ICBM will undergo its maiden launch.
> 
> The development of the ICBM had been delayed because no country was ready to provide India the crucial seekers technology, which enables the missile to home in on the target with pinpoint precision. The ICBM will be capable of carrying nuclear payload and has a strike range of 10,000 km.
> 
> The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has indigenously developed the seeker technology for Agni-I, Agni-II and Agni-III intermediate range missiles. But the DRDO was not in a position to develop the next stage technology and efforts to import it had been futile so far.
> 
> The breakthrough with Russia for the most critical system of the ICBM came after extensive talks between delegations of the two countries during Defence Minister AK Antonys three-day visit to Moscow earlier this week. The Indian delegation comprised senior missile scientists of the DRDO besides others, and Moscow agreed to help New Delhi for the ICBM project, sources said.
> 
> The two sides met to review progress on various defence projects under the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military Technical Co-operation set up a decade back. The Defence Ministers of the two countries head this body and meet once a year either in Moscow or New Delhi.
> 
> Russia, UK, the US, France and China are the only countries in the world to have ICBMs which can hit a target beyond 10,000 km. India has successfully developed intermediate range ballistic missiles capable of carrying nuclear weapons and hitting a target less than 4,000 km.
> 
> With the successful launch of the Agni-III two years back, the Indian scientists displayed their capability to even develop ICBM. However, their efforts over the last two years or so to go ahead with Angi-V launch could not progress due to non-availability of seeker techology.
> 
> 
> Given discriminatory attitude against India by some advanced countries, including the US vis-à-vis sharing advanced technology over the last two decades, it was tough going for the missile project scientists till Russia agreed to come to Indias rescue, officials said.
> 
> They said Russia was more than willing to share technical know-how with India for its missile programme and time tested defence relations between the two countries spanning more than four decades again produced positive results, sources said.
> 
> In another important development, Russia will also share its advanced GPS system for military purposes with India. The US has been reluctant to do so despite repeated assurances by Washington that it is ready to open its doors for hi-tech.
> 
> Incidentally, the other country to provide frontline technology in missiles and avionics is Israel and its sophisticated radars helped the DRDO carry out the successful test of Agni-III, sources pointed out.
> 
> Russia To Provide "Seeker" Tech For Agni-V ICBM ~ ASIAN DEFENCE NEWS



I told you that everything in India is Indigenous !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

Hafizzz said:


> I told you that everything in India is Indigenous !!!



Huh!!What a source!!A Pakistani propaganda site.Russia can never supply us with the terminal SAR seekers due to their obligation to MTCR.Is it too hard to understand for you or do you have a peanut sized brain??
And before jumping into conclusions,just go through the link I provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahadat hussain

Omega007 said:


> Huh!!What a source!!A Pakistani propaganda site.Russia can never supply us with the terminal SAR seekers due to their obligation to MTCR.Is it too hard to understand for you or do you have a peanut sized brain??
> And before jumping into conclusions,just go through the link I provided.



aise logon ke saath baat cheet karna bhi mai munasib nahin samajhta.. faltu kuch bhi likhte rahenge..
Agar ismein seeker russian bhi hai toh inshallah hindustaniyon mein itna dimaag hai ki use bana sake..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omega007

shahadat hussain said:


> aise logon ke saath baat cheet karna bhi mai munasib nahin samajhta.. faltu kuch bhi likhte rahenge..
> Agar ismein seeker russian bhi hai toh inshallah hindustaniyon mein itna dimaag hai ki use bana sake..


 
Bilkul sahi bole bhai jaan. Bheja fry kar dete hai kabhi kabhi.Actually they are not bad people;the problem is that they only look at the matters from their pohnt of view but not from our view point. And make no mistake,this attitude is not limited or unique to the Pakistani members only!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hafizzz

Manas said:


> Due to MTCR(Missile Technology Control Regime) ,no such tech transfer is possible. Absolute BS.



Of course BS then please explain how did India get Australia to sell her Uranium when India did not sign the NPT ?
Of course BS then please explain the double standard in US Nuke proliferation to India ?
Of course BS then please explain how did India get so far in Missile Technology (proliferation via Dual use technology).


----------



## SpArK

Hafizzz said:


> Of course BS then please explain how did India get Australia to sell her Uranium when India did not sign the NPT ?
> Of course BS then please explain the *double standard in US Nuke proliferation to India ?*
> Of course BS then please explain how did* India get so far in Missile Technology *(proliferation via Dual use technology).




*IISc aerospace dept still reels under US sanctions 
*
Prashanth G N TNN 

Bangalore: *Thanks to US sanctions,the Indian Institute of Science,Bangalores aerospace department is being denied components and technology in critical areas by US companies and government owing to Indias repeated success in indigenous missile technology,the latest being Agni V.*


The head of IIScs aerospace department Prof M Seetharama Bhat told : *The department is currently experiencing US sanctions which were slapped immediately after the second nuclear tests in May 1998.US companies and government dont supply components and technologies to the department in certain critical areas of aerospace research*.

Bhat added: No doubt things have substantially improved over the 14 years in the sanctions regime.Certain relaxations have definitely been introduced*,but certain other restrictions continue.Specific sectors of IIScs aerospace research are still not completely off the US entities list.We have struggled and faced hardship on account of this.Any component and technology that has dual use is not supplied and we dont get particular items. *


*This department has been conducting missile research for 44 years since the time DRDO launched its programmes on rockets and missiles in 1968.In 1983,IISc commenced collaboration with DRDOs DRDL missile research laboratory to support the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme launched by V S Arunachalam and then headed by former president A P J Abdul Kalam.The Joint Advanced Technology Programme took off in May 1983 and after five phases concluded in 2007 by which time Rs 50 million had been pumped into IISC for research.*

Bhat says theres an extension of sorts of the missile programme.

In a formal sense,after five phases,the programme was closed.But,complex versions of missiles from the original programme continue to be developed and launched and research on them continues. 

*The aerospace department has contributed research on all Indian missiles from Trishul to Akash to Agni.
*

Broadly,research has been on propulsions,aerodynamics,structures and flight control of missiles,among other aspects.The theoretical and practical insights are shared with DRDO, says Bhat.

*MISSILE DEVELOPMENT *

*Integrated Guided Missile Development Program was a programme of ministry of defence and DRDO between early 1980s and 2007 for development of comprehensive range of missiles Missiles were Intermediate-range Agni (surface to surface),short-range ones such as Prithvi (surface to surface),Akash (surface to air),Astra (air to air),Trishul (surface to air) and Nag (anti-tank ) Last major missile developed was Agni 3 intermediate-range ballistic missile,successfully tested on July 9,2007 After third test of Agni-3 on May 7,2008,DRDO announced closure of the IGMDP formally since most missiles in the program had been developed and inducted into armed forces*


*Link*


----------



## Omega007

Hafizzz said:


> Of course BS then please explain how did India get Australia to sell her Uranium when India did not sign the NPT ?
> Of course BS then please explain the double standard in US Nuke proliferation to India ?
> Of course BS then please explain how did India get so far in Missile Technology (proliferation via Dual use technology).



Well,it's you who 1st came with the allegation that India got the 'guidance tech from Russia'-so it's you who need to get the proof not me.And your above post shows that you ain't have got no proof.So stop spreading your little conspiracy theory and keep your jealousness to yourself moron.
You yourself have explained all your questions-they are all 'bs'.lol.I shouldn't even try to reply to your quaries because no matter how much proof I may present to you it won't make a difference to you,you will stick up to your claim.But still I shall try to explain (knowing it's gonna be futile).OK then.
To your no1 and 2 quary,it's completely irrelevant here.But for your knowledge,countries signatory to NPT has violated it but India never sold its nuke tech to anyone despite it's being a non signatory state.India has got astonisinglx clean nuclear nonproliferation record which your country doesn't have.This fact along with India's resources helped it get the Uranium deal.It's as simple as that and you too know this fact too well to your core.

To your no3,well,what can I Say??It's all in public domain.India did copy ballistic missile tech but only for the liquid fueled Prithvi series of SRBMs but not the Agni or K series missiles.They were develop through years of indigenous R&D,resources and testing.
By the way,the topic was about the guidance being imported which you have got no proof of.So my advice to you-PLEASE for once take the trouble to go through the link I posted in this thread and see yourself various DRDO developed seekers including the SAR one that is used for the terminal guidance of BMs.It will help you to clear your doubts because a picture has always more worth than a thousand words.


----------



## Omega007

Oh,and by the way Mr Hafizz,I almost forgot to mention one more thing.Due to this vary MTCR,US stopped Russia from supplying cryogenic engine technoloy and as a result ISRO is still strugling to develop the indigenous cryogenic engine.Hopefully,the situation will improve wih the introduction of GSLV MkIII.So you can't just say that we got our ballistic missiles from dual use items supplied by other countries.That's probably right for your country's ballistic missiles thouh or whn know,you might have got readymade products from PRC or North Korea or both!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shahadat hussain

many members cannot digest that Indian scientists are actually taking giant strides ahead when it comes to missile tech/satellite tech/SSBN techs etc..

We all know we have thousand of miles to cover before we can reach russia/US levels but a long journey starts with a simple step.. and I suppose we are mid way ...

I won't say DRDO is the best but the kind of red tapism and bureaucratism which persist in this part of the world, notwithstanding the serious cash strapped situation of various DRDO labs even know.. DRDO as a whole is performing in a stellar fashion. We are proud of having DRDO.

JAI HIND !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbunc

heartiest congratulations to all indians for the success of Agni V & warm greetings to all members of defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamantK

angeldemon_007 said:


> Really....Russia's latest ICBM has the speed of Mach 13+ (RS-24 Yars) and because of its speed its causing global fear although it has failed few tests. Trident 2 as per some people can reach Mach 17 and people here are talking about A5 having speed of Mach 24. It looks stupid, unless its official then its fine, infact then its time for celebration. But right now the only sources are wiki and some untrustworthy newspapers.


 Browse through all V K Saraswat's interviews in the media, especially NDTV and you will find him saying it was above Mach no 24. Agni V is a true ICBM and yes accordingly India has downgraded the test range so as not to make people there upset..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbunc

now that india has finally gotten herself an excellent deterrent against china with more to come in the near future, it would be most interesting to speculate whether or not these two giants choose to define their respective spheres of influence in their immediate neighbourhood as at the same time they continue to compete with each other and other powers globally. an interesting analogy would be how during the cold war, the entire western hemisphere was under the de facto total domination of the united states (which, apparently, it still is, more or less), while they challenged every move of the soviet union, any & everywhere on the planet.


----------



## harpoon

Eagerly waiting for Timur?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbunc

presently, it is evident that china has the upper hand, but, the situation may change in the future.


----------



## DARKY

kbunc said:


> presently, it is evident that china has the upper hand, but, the situation may change in the future.



Certainly since the Indian missiles besides being much better and accurate are much cheaper(Agni V costing 5-6million $) and mass produced at a much faster rate... would use a variety of configurations.. from launching satellites to shooting satellites, from carrying suicide drones to Reusable RE Vehicle... and a much reliable series of SLBM which would house submarines much quieter than the latest PLAN SSBNs.. that are even worse than the soviet submarines of 70s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

shuntmaster said:


> I don't know whether any one has observed it, that A-5 can hit *Mecca and Medina*



Just try it; We'll rain all 200+ nukes on you in retaliation.


----------



## SamantK

DRaisinHerald said:


> Just try it; We'll rain all 200+ nukes on you in retaliation.


 dude why responding to a guy who does not know what he is talking about...


----------



## Screambowl

DRaisinHerald said:


> Just try it; We'll rain all 200+ nukes on you in retaliation.



^^No Use of this post.


----------



## Angad_NSA

hahaha.. AGNI-V launch is causing ripples here.


----------



## Pak47

New news Pakistan will test another missile.. in response to Agni-V
Look for it from 4/24-4/30 2012

Regards, Pak47.


----------



## Rig Vedic

samantk said:


> Browse through all V K Saraswat's interviews in the media, especially NDTV and you will find him saying it was above Mach no 24. Agni V is a true ICBM and yes accordingly India has downgraded the test range so as not to make people there upset..



Can you give a link to Saraswat's Mach 24 interview?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer said:


> Mate! Bold part really unnecessary.. prepare yourself for Chinese Dragon " Ball and no ball " crises. Now he will paste all old links from his library..
> 
> regards
> Jailer



C&#8217;mon, we Chinese are just peace loving people , don&#8217;t make us look as bad guy.



Bl[i]tZ;2224452 said:


> Great news!  Eagerly waiting for the test of this missile.
> 
> This test will raise alarms in a lot friendly countries including US, France, UK and Russia. I hope we do a good job in explaining our position to them just like we convinced Russia.
> 
> Three cheers to Indo-Russian friendship.
> 
> *Bad news for China* and no news for Pakistan.



Since you drag China in to this..., I deserve to have a little modest comment on this thread. As I said before your Indo-genious Agni-5 is just over-rated. Regardless how your media brag is as &#8220;China-killer&#8221; or &#8220;China centric LMAO missle), India just can't take credit of all the glory and success for themself: if one seriously makes assessment on this missile, we will find a laugh stock of foreign components

Seeker from Russia : so obvious
Guidance are from Israel : no doubt about it
Sensor form Germany: don&#8217;t blame on Germany for faulty cable again as your SAT launcher
Engine from Russia: undeniable
Resistor, transistors are made in China: lol... from &#8220;copy + past&#8221; country

The only credit India can claim as achievement is to send a bunch of Indians to saturate PDF to brag and defend Agni-5t from incoming storm and shower of Chineses and Pakistani friend.

Yes..please send more of indians cheer leader team into PDF to defend *your famously foreign-components Agni-5*...you will need them big time...LMAO


----------



## Omega007

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> C&#8217;mon, we Chinese are just peace loving people , don&#8217;t make us look as bad guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you drag China in to this..., I deserve to have a little modest comment on this thread. As I said before your Indo-genious Agni-5 is just over-rated. Regardless how your media brag is as &#8220;China-killer&#8221; or &#8220;China centric LMAO missle), India just can't take credit of all the glory and success for themself: if one seriously makes assessment on this missile, we will find a laugh stock of foreign components
> 
> Seeker from Russia : so obvious
> Guidance are from Israel : no doubt about it
> Sensor form Germany: don&#8217;t blame on Germany for faulty cable again as your SAT launcher
> Engine from Russia: undeniable
> Resistor, transistors are made in China: lol... from &#8220;copy + past&#8221; country
> 
> The only credit India can claim as achievement is to send a bunch of Indians to saturate PDF to brag and defend Agni-5t from incoming storm and shower of Chineses and Pakistani friend.
> 
> Yes..please send more of indians cheer leader team into PDF to defend *your famously foreign-components Agni-5*...you will need them big time...LMAO



Since it's obvious that your only intention is to troll,I will not try to explain all the BS you posted Mr Kiss of the Dragon or Ar** of the Domkey or what so ever.PLEASE continue to entertain us joker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punjabimunda

When Long Range Ballistic Missile (LRBM) Agni-V took to the skies off Odisha coast on April 19, over 60 scientists of citys Research and Development Establishment (Engineers) or R&DE, held their breath and watched in rapt attention. If well begun is considered half done even in the case of rocket science, the team of scientists at R&DE ensured thats how it was for Indias strategic nuclear deterrent. The missile launcher to hold, position and gracefully fire the 50-ton missile has been developed by the Agni Group of R&DE, a DRDO lab in the city. In an exclusive interaction with Newsline, Dr S Guruprasad, director R&DE spoke about what the success of the test means for the laboratory.

This is a morale booster for the team of engineers associated with the Agni-V launcher. Over 60-70 scientists have been working on various aspects of the launcher such as dynamics, simulation, testing, trial of individual components and systems, besides other nuances. The entire process has been a great learning, said Guruprasad.

Development of missile launchers has not been new for the scientists at R&DE. The laboratory has been associated with Indias Integrated Guided Missile Development Plan (IMGDP) since the early 80s.Under IMGDP, the laboratory has successfully developed the launcher systems for Prithvi class of missiles, Akash surface-to-air missile, Nirbhay and BrahMos to name a few. The Agni Group at R&DE specialises in the development of launchers for Agni class of missiles. The critical aspect of any missile launcher system is that it should maintain the safety of the costly unit and those operating it. It is expected to accurately position the missile, hold it in that position and facilitate a graceful take-off, said Guruprasad. The core group of 15 scientists at R&DE has been conducting tests using dummy missile.

... contd.

Guruprasad, who returned from the test location on Monday, cant help mentioning a few mathematical aspects of the launcher. It is an improvised version of the Agni-III missile launcher we had developed. Given that Agni-V weighs 50 tons, the thrust developed to lift it has to be more than its mass multiplied by the gravitational force. The launcher was thus made using high-strength steel which is capable of sustaining that force. A special jet deflector was used to deflect the high-temperature fumes. The automatic controls release the missile once it is lifted. This is where the job of the launcher ends. Being a fire-and-forget missile, the on-board computer system then guides the missile and directs the force so that the missile moves in a particular trajectory, he said.


Agni-Vs successful launch a moment of pride for 60 DRDO scientists - Indian Express


----------



## Android

We don't need more agni5 threads bro


----------



## kingdurgaking

What a BS.... Seeker for Ballistic Missile?


----------



## epsilon

Pak47 said:


> New news Pakistan will test another missile.. in response to Agni-V
> Look for it from 4/24-4/30 2012
> 
> Regards, Pak47.



well done missile name?? Long live common man !!! Arms race has begun  schumacher vs Alonso


----------



## Omega007

kingdurgaking said:


> What a BS.... Seeker for Ballistic Missile?



Good to see you bro.
By the way,it's not a BS.There are indeed certain kind of SAR seekers for terminal guidance along with GPS/GLONASS are used onboard RVs of BMs.Our Agni III,IV,V-all have this onboard their RVs.This technique is called Terminal Radar Scene Correlation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Beijing: Continuing its tirade against the successful launch of Agni V, Chinese state media accused India of buckling under the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) pressure to cut down the missile's range from 9,000 kilometres to 5,000 kilometres.

The state-run Global Times which derided the missile even before it was launched saying that Chinese nuclear power is "stronger and more reliable and India had no chance" to catch up, said today, in yet another scathing write-up, that "India has little to celebrate" as China has raced ahead and outclassed India in development.

"The Manmohan Singh government, because of pressure from the NATO member countries, has kept a slow pace with their Integrated Guided Missile Programme (IGMP). "The Agni V is deemed to be in its final stage, whereas in fact the IGMP ought to have progressed to develop a range of 9,000 kilometres," it said in the write-up posted on its web edition.

Also Read
China allows import of Indian basmati rice
ZTE to launch two 'phablets' this year
Also See
3:13
Agni-V, India's first ICBM, successfully test-fired
16:11
'Give and take' necessary to solve Indo-China border dispute: Ex-Army Chief
Commenting on Sino-India relations, the paper pointed to an international effort to portray India and China as enemies and said the two countries need to make bridges of friendship that would fail such an effort.

"Although there is an international effort to paint India and China as enemies and to make the two countries go to war with each other, such an effort will fail. The Chinese and Indian people share a long history and culture, and what is needed is more discussion between the two about their economics, education, tourism and culture. We must create so many bridges of friendship that the plans of other countries to make China and India into enemies will fail," it said.

The paper said India and China can together make the Asian continent strong but if divided "all of Asia will remain weak". The paper said the celebrations over the missile "conceal the inadequacies and slow pace" of the programme, and "hide the fact that successive Indian governments have capitulated
to pressure from NATO to restrict the range and power of their launch vehicles", it said.

It said India was embarrassingly behind China in its space programme and also faced a huge vulnerability as over 80 per cent of its critical weapons systems are imported from France, the US, Russia and Israel. "If these countries cut off supplies or ammunition during a conflict, India would be helpless," it said.


----------



## Markus

Who cares?

Agni 5 with 5000 kms can still hit the whole of China.


----------



## jbond197

Markus said:


> Who cares?
> *
> Agni 5 with 5000 kms can still hit the whole of China.*



Chinese are still to come to terms that Agni V is specifically dedicated to them..


----------



## shahadat hussain

yeh toh bilkul pagal hi ho gaye hai....


----------



## vsdoc

This is very likely. Look at the circle covered by the Agni V and how "conveniently" it stop just short of the major European cities that really "matter."

I would be very surprised if in reality the true range of Agni V is unable to cover the whole of mainland Europe AND the whole of the UK.


----------



## Devianz

It's in the weight class of most ICBMs and no one claim it belongs to older generation (after A4 test) and hence short range for it's huge mass. We did test A2P/A4 with 4000 KMs range and it weighed a mere 17 ton. So the A5 with 50+ ton mass, well you guys do the math. It should do 8000-10000 KMs with full payload and more with reduced ones, it seems logical though I'm not an expert in these matters. Any experts here?


----------



## shuntmaster

Omega007 said:


> Good to see you bro.
> By the way,it's not a BS.There are indeed certain kind of SAR seekers for terminal guidance along with GPS/GLONASS are used onboard RVs of BMs.Our Agni III,IV,V-all have this onboard their RVs.This technique is called Terminal *Radar* Scene Correlation.



How does this work? The RV warhead when re-entering the atmosphere will be surrounded by super-hot plasma, which block radio waves. How can RADAR work in such a situation?





Isn't Radar Scene Correlation usually used in sub-sonic cruise missiles like Tomahawk..!!!


----------



## AyanRay

^^`^^^ very good point. More ever weight of agni 3 is 48 tonnes and it does not leave the earths atmosphere hence the huge weight. agni 4, i think, was actually a tech demonstrator for agni 5. It travels out of the earths atmosphere and hence can travel long distance with lesser fuel as there is no friction in space. Agni 4 weights 17 tonnes according to wiki. If that is true a 50 ton missile should have a much higher range.


----------



## shahadat hussain

AyanRay said:


> ^^`^^^ very good point. More ever weight of agni 3 is 48 tonnes and it does not leave the earths atmosphere hence the huge weight. agni 4, i think, was actually a tech demonstrator for agni 5. It travels out of the earths atmosphere and hence can travel long distance with lesser fuel as there is no friction in space. Agni 4 weights 17 tonnes according to wiki. If that is true a 50 ton missile should have a much higher range.



not exactly a tech demonstrator.. but sometimes back u must have heard DRDO claiming to have come up with chromium alloy which can reduce drag by almost half .. thereby increasing the range significantly... IMO all those things were actually incorporated alongwith the composites to reduce weight etc..


----------



## Manas

Stephen Yates and Christian Whiton: India Blows Past China's Smokescreen - WSJ.com

By STEPHEN YATES 
AND CHRISTIAN WHITON

Smart people and smart nations judge governments more on what they do than on what they say. India's successful test of an Agni-V long-range, nuclear-capable missile shows the shrewdness of the world's largest democracy. Delhi has looked past smokescreens from Beijing and Washington to judge hard realities.

In response to India's improved ability to deter China's own nuclear arsenal, a Foreign Ministry spokesman in Beijing said "India and China are not rivals but cooperative partners. We believe the two countries should cherish the hard-won momentum of sound bilateral relations."

But Delhi increasingly knows from Beijing's conduct that this is not so. China cooperates in Kashmir with Pakistan, which uses terrorists as instruments of statecraft against India. Many Indians are knowledgeable about the nature of China's government, having heard about it from some 150,000 Tibetans who have fled oppression to arrive in India, and who no longer have a country of their own.

Elsewhere, Beijing's conduct is hardly more comforting. Earlier this month, a Chinese general said the Philippines was facing its "final chance" to resolve territorial disputes in the South China Seapresumably on terms favorable to China. Beijing then initiated a standoff with the Philippine Navy, which had tried to evict Chinese fishing boats operating illegally in Manila's exclusive economic zone (EEZ). Last May, Chinese patrol boats damaged a Vietnamese oil survey ship in Hanoi's EEZ. Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan have also recently been in the crosshairs of Beijing's diplomats and warriors.

Prudence dictates that Delhi be prepared for similar Chinese treatment of India's interests. Ordinarily, a strong U.S. counterforce in the Pacific and Indian Oceans would allay some Indian concerns about Beijing. That has been a key to relative peace in the postwar era. But India's missile launch is another sign Delhi perceives this could be changing.

Indeed, Delhi can judge President Obama's claim of a strategic "pivot to Asia" to be mendacious. True, Mr. Obama announced the new intermittent stationing of up to 2,500 U.S. Marines in northern Australia as part of the "pivot." They augment U.S. troops in Japan and South Korea. But deterring Chinese aggression and altering Beijing's behavior depend on friendly naval, aviation and nuclear assetsand increasingly on missile defense and cyber capabilities. Both Beijing and Delhi can see the U.S. Navy and Air Force steadily shrinking, and now set to be frog-marched off a cliff through imminent budget cuts and mismanaged procurement.

India and China also know that the dispatch of a tiny contingent of Marines 3,700 miles from Beijing is nearly irrelevant. It is arguably worse than doing nothing. The force and its location are suspiciously configured not to upset Beijing. It reinforces the perception that Washington is unable to confront Beijing seriously or coherently. President Obama's decision last year not to sell Taiwan new F-16sthree levels of quality below America's top fighter jetconfirms Washington's inability to identify and treat accordingly those who are its friends, and those who are not its friends. Both groups have in common the realization that Mr. Obama's "pivot" is more about rhetorical cover for American withdrawal from the Middle East and Central Asia than deterring China.

Delhi presumably sees little help on the horizon. A second Obama term would likely resemble his first. Mr. Obama's all-but-certain opponent in the November presidential election, Mitt Romney, has used tougher language on China and called for a larger U.S. Navy and Air Force. But he declares on his website: "Our objective is not to build an anti-China coalition." He furthermore has reserved most of his ire at Beijing for its trade and currency policies. These are telltale signs of politicians who are willing to shadowbox Beijing when it is useful with voters, but who are unwilling to push back seriously against Beijing's security offenses.

An improved military is not the only tool Indians are using to grapple with China. While remaining open to expanded investment and commerce, Indians have been treating China's officials to a degree of candor seldom heard from senior Obama administration officials. Narendra Modi, the popular center-right chief minister of the prosperous Indian state Gujarat, was blunt on a trade-focused mission he undertook to China last November. Despite India's "look east" economic policy, Mr. Modi nonetheless condemned Chinese military cooperation with Pakistan, claims Beijing makes on Indian territory and Chinese detention of Indians from his state without trialallegedly for running a ring to smuggle diamonds from Hong Kong.

Indians will increasingly judge Beijing by its actions rather than its words. They hold Washington to the same standard. Delhi has the means and motivation for a stronger diplomatic and military posture to deal with China. Other governments should too.

Mr. Yates was deputy national security adviser to the vice president from 2001 to 2005. Mr. Whiton was a State Department senior adviser from 2003 to 2009. They are respectively the C.E.O. and principal of D.C. International Advisory.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## -1o1-

> Chinese expert said that India could not move its 50 tone Agni V because of its poor infrastructure of roads and raiways it must be launched from a fixed position



Then why we are buying C 17 Globe MAster from US to Airlift it


----------



## IndianArmy

-1o1- said:


> Then why we are buying C 17 Globe MAster from US to Airlift it



You are going to airlift an ICBM??? Sounds Like a Plan to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

This is pretty strong language...I am sure Indians have nothing to do with this...Indians always try diplomacy first....war is always a self defence for India rather than aggression...


----------



## Rig Vedic

Markus said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Agni 5 with 5000 kms can still hit the whole of China.



You ought to. Relations between nations can change. Capabilities are needed regardless of such changes. Not wise to label a weapons system like that.


----------



## Bang Galore

*The friendly Indian intercontinental missile*
_
April 23, 2012
*Dmitry Kosyrev*, RIA Novosti_

_*There was a frenzy surrounding the failed launch of a ballistic missile by North Korea just a week ago. How to explain calm reaction on the Indian Agni-5 launch then? *_

Perusing the front pages of Delhi newspapers, one gets the impression that launching of the Agni-5 intercontinental missile with a striking range of 5,000 km by India was a prominent but by no means sensational event even for the Indians. There have been no overly emotional responses to it outside India, either. One can&#8217;t help drawing a parallel between this calm reaction and the media frenzy surrounding the failed launch of a ballistic missile by North Korea just a week ago. And when something of the kind happens in Iran, the reaction is even stronger. 


*People kill people*



Former U.S. President Ronald Reagan once commented on the right to bear arms in America with the memorable phrase, &#8220;Guns don&#8217;t kill people. People kill people.&#8221; The international games surrounding nuclear weapons and their delivery vehicles illustrate the point nicely.



On May 11, 1998, India held underground nuclear tests in an attempt to outdo Pakistan, which had also planned (and successfully conducted) such tests a few days later. And with that two more nuclear powers were born. Like many other countries, Russia condemned the new nuclear powers for ignoring the universally accepted ban on expanding the nuclear club. Back then, many commentators observing Russia&#8217;s harsh reaction to these developments rightly noted that no one feared France&#8217;s nuclear arsenal, because France is a country that gave the world Dumas, Moliere, cheese and wine. It simply has no reason to use its nuclear weapons against Russia or any other country for that matter. The same reasoning was applied to India: Our friend has become stronger, so it is good news not bad.



This is also why Moscow, Beijing and Tokyo react differently to missile tests in North Korea. The first two countries don&#8217;t want any trouble just because the Japanese and Americans are afraid of the North Koreans. However, Pyongyang is very unlikely to fire a missile at China or Russia.



In other words, the intentions and interests of superpowers are more important in strategic planning than their capabilities. What are the intentions of Russia&#8217;s friend India, which has increased the striking range of its nuclear arms delivery vehicles?



*The source of the threat*



The most obvious answer is that this is bad news primarily for China, which is, by the way, Russia&#8217; friend, too. Indeed, there&#8217;s no reason for India to aim its nuclear weapons against Africa or the United States, all the more so since Agni can&#8217;t reach U.S. shores anyway. However, all of China&#8217;s territory is now within reach.



For several years now, various political forces in India have been saying officially (and especially in private) that Indians aren&#8217;t dumb enough to turn their country into a missile base against China just because, for example, the United States wants it to be this way. Both major Indian parties agree on that.



Pakistan, whose government either unwilling or unable to control the jihadist groups residing on its territory, remains India&#8217;s primary threat. Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear arsenal is not the only concern here. The philosophy underlying the establishment of Pakistan as a Muslim alternative to Hindu India is another major consideration. It&#8217;s not clear what this nation will become without this idea, and whether Pakistan will remain a nation without it.



This is not all there is to it. Jihadism is not only about Pakistan. Let&#8217;s not forget that in addition to nuclear tests in 1998, India stepped up its political involvement in the Middle East and became very close with Israel. Today, with the Gulf monarchies successfully promoting the jihad philosophy across all Arab nations, such as Tunisia, Egypt and Libya to name a few, it has become clear that India&#8217;s policy was quite reasonable and the expansion of its missile range won&#8217;t hurt, either.



Next comes Iran. The Indian opposition strongly criticizes its current government for its incoherent policy towards Iran. However, the real threat to India doesn&#8217;t come from Iran. Hypothetically, if the United States or the Gulf monarchies manage to sow the seeds of chaos in Iran as well, then, in the worst-case scenario, extremist regimes will spring up from neighboring Pakistan westward all the way to the shores of the Atlantic.



This is something that China would like to avoid as well, because it has more shared strategic interests with India than with its old friend Pakistan.



*Who&#8217;s your friend?*


It is assumed that India&#8217;s failed war against China in 1962 and the loss of an uninhabited glacier in the Himalayas is a major problem that makes these two key international partners of Russia bitter enemies. If this were the case, then the launch of the Agni would spell real drama for Russian foreign policy.



Let&#8217;s keep in mind that Russia is India&#8217;s key partner in the area of armaments. This month Russia supplied to India the nuclear submarine Nerpa aka Chakra for a long-term lease. By late 2012, India will at long last receive the aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov aka Vikramaditya. There&#8217;s a whole list of armaments that Russia is either selling to India or designing together with India. If Beijing viewed India similar to the way Japan looks upon North Korea&#8230; And if India saw China &#8211; which, by the way, became Delhi&#8217;s first trading partner &#8211; as a source of permanent threat&#8230;



Things are different in reality, though. The foreign ministers of Russia, India and China (RIC) met this month. As it turns out, the original triangle of this group exists as a separate entity despite its expansion to include Brazil and South Africa (BRICS). And the three have more and more reasons for private meetings. Among other things, an important topic for discussion is coordinating efforts in Afghanistan once the U.S. and NATO forces withdraw. The problem is that the spread of jihad policies in Afghanistan represents a direct threat to northwestern China. As a result, Beijing and Delhi now have more reasons for rapprochement and Moscow has long been a willing intermediary.



As for nuclear arsenals and their delivery vehicles, even with an enhanced strike range, they do not interfere with such efforts. On the contrary, they are a source of calm for the partners in their complicated relations with each other.



_First published in RIA Novosti_
The friendly Indian intercontinental missile | Russia & India Report

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DARKY

IndianArmy said:


> You are going to airlift an ICBM??? Sounds Like a Plan to me



C 17 can even launch an ICBM.. yes It has been done.


----------



## IndianArmy

DARKY said:


> C 17 can even launch an ICBM.. yes It has been done.



Why no one informed me????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARKY

IndianArmy said:


> Why no one informed me????



Actually it was a C-5 and this is how it did this...
http://defensetech.org/2012/02/17/video-a-c-5-galaxy-air-launches-an-icbm-what/


----------



## SamantK

Coming from WSJ this is quite a writeup! India is being percieved differently in the west now, even if we do not need this perception we are being recognised as an idependent entity, which is an achievement of its own!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Executioner

This was post one of our Indian member OrionHunter, can anyone provide me the source please on the bold part .



> Low accracy??? Its guidance system consists of ring laser gyro-INS (inertial navigation system), optionally augmented by GPS terminal guidance with radar scene correlation that results in a CEP measured in yards! However, remember that it carries a strategic nuclear (15 KT to 250 KT) warhead, or fuel air explosives (FAE) and therefore a small CEP doesn't really matter.



* GPS Terminal Guidance, Fuel Air Explosives, Radar Scene Correlation?*


----------



## Tshering22

samantk said:


> Coming from WSJ this is quite a writeup! India is being percieved differently in the west now, even if we do not need this perception we are being recognised as an idependent entity, which is an achievement of its own!



We have all that in ourself for quite sometime. Most unfortunately, we lack a government or head of the country to use that kind of capability. Soon that will be taken care of with the permanent exit of UPA in 2014. 

Vietnamese are smart; they've played their foreign policy card well. We must ensure that we build a solid strategic partnership with southeast Asian countries and especially Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Splurgenxs

Lol good job to the Author for stating the Obvious...haven't we been harping along these lines fr the past 2 or so years? 

Apart from a certain neighbour we got, 
i don't think any country gives an iota of free time to, Lip service , Claims or Warnings.


----------



## SamantK

Tshering22 said:


> We have all that in ourself for quite sometime. Most unfortunately, we lack a government or head of the country to use that kind of capability. Soon that will be taken care of with the permanent exit of UPA in 2014.
> 
> Vietnamese are smart; they've played their foreign policy card well. We must ensure that we build a solid strategic partnership with southeast Asian countries and especially Vietnam.


 
Yes we need a more strategic relationship with Vietnam, also lets not forget Phillipines and other se countries who require a counter balance more than US against China, Japan can be a very good partner too. The capability is still lacking when a solid partnership and counter balance is required. All this is happening when an *** of a govt is ruling the country.. we lost so much time these 8 years, Congress tried sucking the nation dry.. I hope too UPA is gone for good but we need people like Modi to lead India.. Such men are not born everyday...


----------



## JayAtl

Pretty much a rubbish article full of political rethoric and common unimpressive assumptions really. The author is is known right wing hawk, the paper is an anti Obama publication and these are the rantings of such a crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alchemy

India clearly needs to build an alliance with ASEAN countries apart from very close to strategic alliance with Japan,Australia and SKorea.... This is surely put China in its place and bring them on to negotiations table instead of their bullying ways ..... 

China is trying to do the same with our neighboring countries like PK,SL,BD and increasing its interference in Nepal too . so its time we give back to them what they are doing to us from many many years.


----------



## JayAtl

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> There is nothing wrong to develop this capability, because this is the only way for the western imperialists to show you the respect.



The same imperialist you went cup in hand to and chose to reside in?


----------



## IndianArmy

DARKY said:


> Actually it was a C-5 and this is how it did this...
> http://defensetech.org/2012/02/17/video-a-c-5-galaxy-air-launches-an-icbm-what/



I love it.....


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

You Indians will never have the last laugh with China...just because south China sea event, China-U.S friction so India think to be smart to size this opportunity to turn the table in Asia...Even China has never allowed strategists or experts to publicly layout the pespective of China Vsion on how to deal with India geo-political move...doesn`t mean we sit idlely...

...Just wait and see as the author mentioned



> Indians will increasingly judge Beijing by its actions rather than its words



...we shall see your judgement about China next move


----------



## Alchemy

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> You Indians will never have the last laugh with China...just because south China sea event, China-U.S friction so India think to be smart to size this opportunity to turn the table in Asia...Even China has never allowed strategists or experts to publicly layout the pespective of China Vsion on how to deal with India geo-political move...doesn`t mean we sit idlely...
> 
> ...Just wait and see as the author mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> ...we shall see your judgement about China next move



How much ever you might boast about your next moves and hidden motives, India through its shrewd diplomacy will ensure China tones down its aggressive intent and rather bring them on to negotiation table .


----------



## Abingdonboy

Wow, high praise indeed- wet has India done to deserve such kind words?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Alchemy said:


> How much ever you might boast about your next moves and hidden motives, India through its shrewd diplomacy will ensure China tones down its aggressive intent and rather bring them on to negotiation table .



Agressive intent? we didnt make any move yet..then you guys was crying wolf about Aksai Chin...image if China move it chess piece against India..

MoD, Army Chief downplay China


----------



## Alchemy

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Agressive intent? we didnt make any move yet..then you guys was crying wolf about Aksai Chin...image if China move it chess piece against India..
> 
> MoD, Army Chief downplay China



As you rightly said it , Its a Indo-china relations and the diplomatic moves are like a game of chess ... It aint over until its really over !!! You might make a good move , we might come back with a counter move ,,,, it will go on and on ....


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Omega007 said:


> Since it's obvious that your only intention is to troll,I will not try to explain all the BS you posted Mr Kiss of the Dragon or Ar** of the Domkey or what so ever.PLEASE continue to entertain us joker.



Dude there is no faulty on my assumption...base on your pass experience such LCA, Arjunk, or your SAt launcher...all had incorporated more or less foreign components...yeah I make fun to mock the guy who drag China in...to this thread.

and I`m glad that you take it as entertainment.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Alchemy said:


> As you rightly said it , Its a Indo-china relations and the diplomatic moves are like a game of chess ... It aint over until its really over !!! You might make a good move , we might come back with a counter move ,,,, it will go on and on ....



Sorry to said...India is not the same league as China...we`re playing Chess game with US now...India is just a chess piece of U.S gamer...but never being the gamer itself...LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chitti

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Sorry to said...India is not the same league as China...we`re playing Chess game with US now...India is just a chess piece of U.S gamer...but never being the gamer itself...LMAO


well you can LYYAO but the dact remains taht China is unnerved by dancing chess pieces in its game which is spoiling its original moves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Sorry to said...India is not the same league as China...we`re playing Chess game with US now...India is just a chess piece of U.S gamer...but never being the gamer itself...LMAO


 Yes you may be right that China is in a league of its own, but yes India has throw a spanner into the works ... Judging by the amount of news coming from your media, it is with no doubt China acknowledged the test.. We'll it is always a challenge to have a chess piece of opposite colour very close to your side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Rig Vedic said:


> Can you give a link to Saraswat's Mach 24 interview?



Rig, the link is given below, its a 35 minute video. Watch from 16th Minute to see its not even 24 it is above 25 mach... 

Agni V launch: A strategic milestone?
[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/the-9-oclock-news/agni-v-launch-a-strategic-milestone/229830[/video]


Enjoy....


----------



## Gessler

Indians are far better at chess than chinese. Its a fact no matter what idiotic claim comes
from the chinese side.

So in this game of chess, its china
that needs to think a hundred times before making their "move" because if they overestimate
themselves and foolishly make moves, they'll have to run with a hundred cuts on their
nuclear bum.

Before calling India just a chess piece of US, these chinese must remember that this chess
piece is far better at chess than any chinese pieces like Pakistan & North Korea, and in most
terms is equal to china, whatever gap is in between is closing fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhavalm87

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Agressive intent? we didnt make any move yet..then you guys was crying wolf about Aksai Chin...image if China move it chess piece against India..
> 
> 
> btw chess was invented in India..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#1052;&#1080;&#1043;-29

Cost of an Agni 5...? Some sources mention cost as $500 million, while it is likely that is the cost of the entire project.

Agni is an Strategic weapon and the benefits far outweigh the costs. For example the Agni if launched into a city like Shanghai, can cause massive economic losses of billions of dollars easily. That's a pretty big deterrence if you ask me. Not to mention rendering the whole place radioactive and hence unusable for decades.

Some points to ponder over:
# With mass production, the costs may come down, however the numbers would be very low to make an impact. Our principle adversary is pakistan not china, and hence not many Agni-V would be in service. Most likely less than 50 just to put up a deterrence. Actually it would be even less since we don't have that many nuclear warheads to begin with to mate it not just with Agni but with Prithvi, Sagarika, Brahmos, Mirage-2000, Su-30MKI, Jaguar etc etc.. So don't expect much reduction in costs with the "mass production".

# To put things in perspective.. Number of nuclear warheads
U.K - 225
France - 300
China ~ 750
India ~ 150
Israel ~ 120
Pakistan ~ 100

And who can forget the crazy Ivans & the Yankees


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

is this an inside joke ? hpw has the figure of $500mn been reached?


----------



## Sergi

Where did you get this idea of 500 million each ???
It will be costlier because of the R&D cost. But it will hardly go to 500 million mark. With mass production it will be further down. 

Primary adversary is Pak ???
India stopped that thinking long ago and we have enough missiles to deal with it. No A5 needed there. 

Don't worry about war heads. GOI never publicly accept any figure. They just said we have enough. No one knows the actual number. A5 will be using different war heads. So they will be designed and made separately. 50 missiles is underestimate. 
Deterrence is calculated as number of targets *2 considering BMDS accuracy about 50% plus 50% backup
So if we have 10 major cities to hit and we need 3 missiles for each city. The actual number required = 100 t0 120
But it might be different if MIRV comes soon then it will be just 60-70 required

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mo12

I think $500m includes the R&D cost too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I thought $500 Million is the total development cost of Agni-V project ??


----------



## ares

Bollocks!! $486 Million is the total developmental cost for Agni-5 program and the not the per unit manufacturing cost..As is with most other IRBM..per unit will cost a few million dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## illusion8

Is it made of gold and diamonds?


----------



## &#1052;&#1080;&#1043;-29

*It is estimated that the &#8220;Agni -5 cost about 25 billion rupees ($ 486 million)". *
The experts say India&#8217;s Agni missile -5 to confuse the public for the Chinese say the Department of &#8211; Military Frontier


It seems likely that it does include R & D. But there is not much R & D costs for making a ballistic missile, since we already had the 3500km range Agni 3 for quite a while. Besides ballistic missiles are generally less technological intensive than say a fighter plane.


----------



## Hindustani

BS.. isn't that the entire cost of the project?


----------



## GR!FF!N

$500 mil is cost of the entire project.Unit cost is between 60-80 crore.



> though each of these missiles cost between Rs 60 crore and Rs 80 crore. Asked about the project cost sanctioned by the government, Agni programme director and chief controller (missile systems) Avinash Chander told Deccan Herald that the Cabinet approval on cost was a classified information


.

Agni V can launch mini-satellites too


----------



## &#1052;&#1080;&#1043;-29

That's a relief, phew. A lot of sources state 500 mil as the cost hence the confusion.

"The Agni-V was built at a reported cost of Rs 25 billion ($486 million). It could be used to carry multiple warheads or to launch satellites into orbit."
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ant-to-know-about-it/articleshow/12716866.cms


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Mail online is tabloid , not a credible source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

rashtriya.rifles said:


> is this an inside joke ? hpw has the figure of $500mn been reached?



In 3rd stage there is a secret chamber where 450 million is stashed... when it blasts it showers money...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

Pitching In

ONGC can claim to have made some important contribution in the test flight of Agni V missile last week. The longest range missile to have ever been fired by India, Agni V was required to be tracked by five ships during its flight. Given that the missile had to make a 20-minute journey, the Navy, which is already stretched for resources, decided against diverting its facilities for so long. The government then roped in the ONGC which has several ships routinely operating in the Indian Ocean region. Four ships of the company were retrofitted with missile tracking equipment while the Navy provided the fifth ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omega007

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Dude there is no faulty on my assumption...base on your pass experience such LCA, Arjunk, or your SAt launcher...all had incorporated more or less foreign components...yeah I make fun to mock the guy who drag China in...to this thread.
> 
> and I`m glad that you take it as entertainment.



Big entertainment indeed.YEAH,I'm not denying the fact that our weapon platforms use foreign parts but that doesn't prove that the guidance technology of our missiles is also imported.Infact there are a lot of source on the net providing detailed information about DRDO's achievemet wrt various types of seekers and guidance and navigation systems.You just have to take your time to dig those up.


----------



## Screambowl

yar yeh kya choo*** thread khol kar baith jatey ho .. agar kuch proper discuss karne ko nahi hai


----------



## Angad_NSA

======repost====


----------



## Angad_NSA

Manas said:


> Prudence dictates that Delhi be prepared for similar Chinese treatment of India's interests. *Ordinarily, a strong U.S. counterforce in the Pacific and Indian Oceans would allay some Indian concerns about Beijing. That has been a key to relative peace in the postwar era. *But India's missile launch is another sign Delhi perceives this could be changing.



Typical american language full of patronizing and arrogance.

This is how American journalists fool their own people and make them believe that its USA who is "managing" Asia, while in reality USA can't even control Iraq without NATO. 

By the way, there are 4 things to note here -
- the tone of article confirms that USA doesn't have that much control on India as people had thought before.
- writers are avoiding to talk about non-aligned diplomacy of India which actually kept many states away from aligning either with soviets or USA and is trying to impress a notion on reader's minds that "USA is only capable leader, Indians are weak, Chinese are bullies".
- writers have assumed that Indians are brainless bunch who should follow their patronizing lectures rather than questioning Americans on their duplicity of passing Semiconductor technology to China and denying India same.
- whole article impresses only one thing on readers mind: "USA is essential, USA is important. USA is important. World can't survive without USA. Others don't have brains to live peacefully. Only USA can bring peace to your region. USA is white God.". (this is how Americans are "programmed") 
- writer is a right-wing idiot who is pissed with Obama. 

Damn it, now I need a bath after reading this pigsh1t article. Too much american smell in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guest01

While the Chinese fanboys can predict the result of a war between India and China but for sure know one thing that this war will mean the end of Asian Century idea. And Asia includes India and China both. Manufacturing and business and growth will return to the west and that will be the end of this cycle of Asian growth.

So China should think a lot before they plan their next move. Whether it be with India or with Phillipinnes or with Vietnam or with any other nation involved in the conflict of the East Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

Ajaxpaul said:


> Has India tested any MIRV warheads ? I have never heard of such news in papers.



Nope, and probably won't be going test one anytime soon, it would require nuclear testing to make sure that design works. To my knowledge India has never tested real warhead design... Sending multiple miniaturized satellites to the orbit does not equal having a working miniaturized nuclear warhead design.


----------



## IND151

samantk said:


> Coming from WSJ this is quite a writeup! India is being percieved differently in the west now, even if we do not need this perception we are being recognised as an idependent entity, which is an achievement of its own!



you are right

when a nations develops capacity to build ICBMs, the way the world sees it, changes dramatically

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Sorry to said...*India is not the same league as China*...we`re playing Chess game with US now...India is just a chess piece of U.S gamer...but never being the gamer itself...LMAO



exactly.

when it comes to military power and economic power china is way ahead than India

however India's diplomatic skills are good and are improving day by day

India is playing cautiously, she knows she must

India is building modern weapons ( including several new types of missiles) arsenal along with its economy so that India's ability to project power on global level will increase significantly and at same time she will retain superiority in the south Asia 




> *India is just a chess piece of U.S gamer...but never being the gamer itself...LMAO*



not true

do you know how we ensured uninterrupted oil supply from ME despite being non Muslim nation and turned opinion of several western nations against Pakistan?


----------



## kingdurgaking

Omega007 said:


> Good to see you bro.
> By the way,it's not a BS.There are indeed certain kind of SAR seekers for terminal guidance along with GPS/GLONASS are used onboard RVs of BMs.Our Agni III,IV,V-all have this onboard their RVs.This technique is called Terminal Radar Scene Correlation.



As far as Open source is considered... BM are like sling ... you form the trajectory ... put a boot phase , Mid course guidance.. and Re entry Terminal guidance.. During the first 2 phase the use guidance system so that the missile is on course with the trajectory ... if the Boost phase , Mid course and initial RV is correct then Re entry will be exact and the war head will land in the exact target with little CEP.... there is no need for seeker in any phase.. because the target is fixed .... it never moves...


----------



## Omega007

kingdurgaking said:


> As far as Open source is considered... BM are like sling ... you form the trajectory ... put a boot phase , Mid course guidance.. and Re entry Terminal guidance.. During the first 2 phase the use guidance system so that the missile is on course with the trajectory ... if the Boost phase , Mid course and initial RV is correct then Re entry will be exact and the war head will land in the exact target with little CEP.... there is no need for seeker in any phase.. because the target is fixed .... it never moves...



I suggest You to PLEASE take a reading about the Pershing II IRBM of United States.It used a miniaturised SAR seeker developed by Goodyear Aerospace for terminal radar scene correlation.A similar system is also operational with Agni series of BMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Seeker for an Ballistic missile is the most horrendously stupid thing one can read on a defence forum.

IRBM's,LRBM's and ICBM's follow a predetermined path.They *cannot* use a seeker to acquire a target because.

1.Warhead on re-entering atmosphere generates enormous amount of heat,thus any infrared seeker would be become blind and would be unable to acquire a target.

2.A warhead on re-entering atmosphere ionises air around itself.A warhead is covered in a layer of plasma throughout it's inward journey.Radio waves cannot pass through plasma layer thus a seeker based on radar cannot be used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hobo1

Best and most unbiased article written on A5. Chinese are so pricked with launch of A5 which was no secret , I wonder how Chinese would react if start returning to Chinese in same coin. By Arming Vietnam and Taiwan with nukes and missiles just as they did us in case of Pakistan.


----------



## Omega007

anonymus said:


> Seeker for an Ballistic missile is the most horrendously stupid thing one can read on a defence forum.
> 
> IRBM's,LRBM's and ICBM's follow a predetermined path.They *cannot* use a seeker to acquire a target because.
> 
> 1.Warhead on re-entering atmosphere generates enormous amount of heat,thus any infrared seeker would be become blind and would be unable to acquire a target.
> 
> 2.A warhead on re-entering atmosphere ionises air around itself.A warhead is covered in a layer of plasma throughout it's inward journey.Radio waves cannot pass through plasma layer thus a seeker based on radar cannot be used.



Stop pretending to know everything and play a smartarse you idiot son of ....Just read about various models of IRBMs,ICBMs worldwide before you come here spread BS from your f*c*ing mouth.


----------



## Tshering22

It can't be a "sneak peak" and most likely is a government release. Reporters would be handed their rears off if they were discovered on Wheeler Island. It is off limits to civilians.


----------



## trident2010

*After Agni V, DRDO gets into Agni IV's 2nd trial*









BALASORE: Jubilant over the spectacular success of India&#8217;s first Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) Agni-V, the DRDO is readying for the second developmental trial of nuclear capable Agni-IV next month.

The missile, with a strike range up to 3,500 km, will be test-fired from Wheeler Island off the Odisha coast any time between May 6 and 8, sources said. The trial will be followed by a series of tests of three other variants of Agni. After Agni-IV, the DRDO would carry out the fourth developmental test of 3,000 km range Agni-III missile, while the armed forces would conduct user trials of 2,000 km range Agni-II and 700 km range Agni-I in a sequel. However, the developmental trials of Agni-IV and Agni-III assume significance as the DRDO has planned to induct the latter in the armed forces next year and the former in 2014. DRDO chief V K Saraswat has said that by year-end, the organisation will go for another test of Agni-V missile, followed by the third one next year before inducting it in the armed forces in 2014.

&#8220;After that, the user trials of Agni-IV and Agni-V will be conducted,&#8221; he added. Defence experts said with the test-firing of 5,000 km range Agni-V, India has already enhanced its missile capability in the world. It would emerge as another missile power in the region after the induction of Agni-III, Agni-IV, Agni-V and submarine- launched K-15 missiles.

&#8220;The test marked the completion of an important milestone in India&#8217;s missile defence programme, in reaching the country&#8217;s goal of creating a credible deterrent in view of regional security threats. The missile can easily act as a deterrent to Chinese missiles,&#8221; they said. India&#8217;s arsenal is boosted by missiles such as three variants of Prithvi, ship-launched Dhanush, BrahMos cruise missile, Agni-I and Agni-II besides anti-tank Nag, Akash, Trishul and air-to-air Astra. This apart, new generation missiles like Sourya and Prahaar are under developmental trials. Defence sources said Agni-IV is a modified version of Agni-II prime strategic missile. It can carry 1,000 kg warhead with re-entry heat shield. The two-stage solid propelled missile is 20-m tall and weighs around 17 tonnes. While Agni-III can be launched from rail mobile launcher, Agni-IV can be fired from road mobile launcher which gives it more flexibility and wide range of operational success.

DRDO Chief Controller (Missiles and Strategic Systems) and Programme Director of AGNI Avinash Chander said though a series of tests has been planned, the exact date of trials has not been fixed. Agni-IV was tested for the first time on November 15 last year.


http://expressbuzz.com/states/orissa/after-agni-v-drdo-gets-into-agni-ivs-2nd-trial/385510.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

^lol funny but rather unnecessary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

Abhishek_ said:


> ^lol funny but rather unnecessary



I know,bt cant help myself sharing it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian009

Agent_47 said:


> More to come Asif!



LOL 
But you are going to be BANNED for Insulting Nation(s) .......?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Another Indian jerk thread. LoL


----------



## Indian009

RazPaK said:


> Another Indian *jerk* thread. LoL



It was just another Indian thread *but with your presence* here it complete the *WORD* you added. I fully agree with you statement now


----------



## RazPaK

Indian009 said:


> It was just another Indian thread *but with your presence* here it complete the WORD you added. I fully agree with you statement


 

You guys can post all the funnies you want, but the fact that it's on defense.pk speaks for itself.


----------



## Tamizhan

Agni III is not inducted ?


----------



## Indian009

RazPaK said:


> You guys can post all the funnies you want, but the fact that it's on defense.pk speaks for itself.



Got dam it I am agreeing with your every statement today 
Ya it's fun to be on some else's play ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Business Line : Opinion : Agni V: Fired by domestic industry*


The flight of Agni V brings to the fore the strength of domestic industry and the industrial base that can be created in the Defence sector.

About 450 people, right from the top missile scientist to the contract worker, sweated it out 24x7 for nearly a fortnight on the Wheeler Island, off the coast of Odisha. The dedication and team work culminated in the success of Agni V, India's longest range ballistic missile, on April 19.

While the blast-off and flawless flight of Agni V was the visible face of the success story, the bigger story on the ground that is unfolding is the strength of the domestic industry and the huge industrial base that can be created in the Defence sector, especially aerospace. In the missile project itself, at least 50-60 industries, both large and small, have participated.

The total process control, linear accelerators, entire vacuum chamber, composite casings, rocket motors, filament winding machines, carbon-reinforced fibres, gyros, GPS systems, low alloy steel, servo valves, autoclaves, solid propellants and a long list, accounting for nearly 80 per cent of the missiles, are today made by Indian industry, in close collaboration with the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

The very fact that India has demonstrated the capability to develop Agni V in the face of technology denial regimes, clearly shows how Indian scientists and industry have converted each denial as a challenge and opportunity to develop indigenous capability, said Mr Avinash Chander, Chief Controller (missiles and strategic systems), Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

SUPPLIER TO PRODUCER

The Agni missile is a complex system. Hundreds of people across scores of industries in both the public and private (mostly small and medium enterprises) were instrumental in fabrication, from minute components to large systems. Most of the work is still manual in the industry. Hence, the functioning of all these to the most demanding environment in space, has given us the confidence that we have attained a standard of quality and ruggedness, he explained.

At the industry level, there is a need for improvement in the quality and standardisation of products.

Since flight environment cannot be simulated on the ground, it is imperative that the best possible quality checks and standards are maintained. Globally, 75 per cent of failures are due to critical connectors. The next is single shot systems (rocket motors, missile separator systems) and only 5 per cent due to design.

The road ahead for the Indian industry is to transform itself from a mere supplier of components and systems to a production partner. As per rough estimates, around 300-400 industries of different sizes have been involved with the DRDO in various projects ranging from tanks to aircraft, and from food to security systems for the Defence forces.

The DRDO has received a budget of Rs 10,600 crore for 2012-13, which is around 5.6 per cent of the total defence budget, to fund its research and development programmes.

Though, missiles such as Agni-V, per se, will not be mass-produced, the technological capabilities and fabrication infrastructure could stand industry in good stead to take on several projects, not just for the Defence sector, but the civilian market as well.

India has a huge Defence budget of Rs 1.7 lakh crore and the production and purchase by the Defence forces is huge and varied. In the case of Prithvi (range of 350 km), about 100 will be produced, whereas for the Akash (surface-to-air missile), the Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) has bagged a Rs 5,000-crore order.

*THE INITIATIVES*

The Defence Ministry has been initiating several policy measures to attract the industry. The Defence industrial production policy, the 26 per cent FDI and the offset clauses, it feels, can give the much-needed push to the domestic industry to take up a greater role.

Two important moves from the industry aiming to capitalise on the emerging opportunities have begun showing results. The first is the joint venture route and the second is the public-private partnerships. Leading corporates such as the Tatas have struck JVs with Israeli companies. Mahindras, Hindujas, L&T, HAL, to name a few, are exploring possibilities. On the partnership mode, the BrahMos supersonic missile produced by the Indo-Russian JV, BrahMos Aerospace, is proving to be quite successful. Similar initiatives with France, US and Israel are in the pipeline.

The DRDO, on its part, is proposing a couple of moves. First is to create alternative assembly or production lines in the private sector for identified products. In every project, it plans to clearly identify the industry partner upfront. For example, in the missiles area, companies such as BEL, BEML, L&T, Tatas, SEC, Mahindras, Premier Explosives, Walchandnagar can be involved. Among the smaller companies RAP, Apollo Computing, Accord systems and Software, VEM Technology, Analogics to name a few, are active.

*FABRICATING SUCCESS*

The second is to create a special fund. The objective is to provide financial help to the SMEs to indigenously develop components and sub-systems on demand and create production facilities.

The Departments of Space and Atomic Energy have tried this route with success. The strategic sectors have funded the Hyderabad-based, Midhani, which makes special materials to upgrade its facilities in the last few years with considerable advantages to their ongoing programmes.

The DRDO is also collaborating with the CII to create a database for the SMEs. The inputs would also be useful in tapping the advantages of the Defence offsets, which make it mandatory for global companies to source a minimum of 30 per cent of the contract value they have bagged from domestic sources in India.

The organisation, with a string of 50 national laboratories, has also tried the Government-Owned-

Company-Operated model with limited success. Here, the DRDO provided the technology and some funding for a private sector company to develop a specific product that has been denied due to export control regimes. Further, the agreement was for a total buyback as it did not have much of a civilian market or application.

A good example has been the development of Servo Valves. The Research Centre Imarat (RCI), Hyderabad, passed on the technology to a private enterprise and provided funds. The company fabricated it and delivered it back to the DRDO. The product has been tested with success. In addition to aerospace, the valves are used in machine tools, furnaces, power plants etc.

Another case is the fibre optic gyros. Fibre optic gyros offer more than a Rs 1,000 crore opportunity for the industry. Already, a dozen Indian industries have approached the DRDO for technology know-how.

However, there is a limitation to this model, as the scope for mass production is limited and the private company will not find incentive to create infrastructure or dedicate manpower. The time is, perhaps, ripe for innovation and new ventures that can spur the domestic industry to seize the opportunities ahead.


----------



## RPK

Way back in 1983 and a year before she was assassinated, then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi asked the nation's top defence scientist APJ Abdul Kalam to build a missile that could reach mainland China.

Nearly three decades later, the outcome was Agni-V and the credit, according to Kalam, goes to the Congress's Iron Lady.

Kalam, who went on to become the President, revealed this to top bureaucrats on Civil Services Day on April 21 - two days after the successful launch of the nuclear-capable Agni-V missile that has a range of 5,000 km and can reach Beijing and Shanghai at the push of a button. He said the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has fulfiled Indira Gandhi's dream of a long-range missile.

Recalling his encounter with the former PM when he was director of Defence Research and Defence Laboratory (DRDL) in Hyderabad, he said: "She came to DRDL to review the integrated guided missile programme that she had sanctioned. When we were presenting the progress of the programme, Indira Gandhi saw the world map at the conference hall. She asked us to stop the presentation and said, 'Kalam, look at the map, look at the distance in the eastern side of the map. When will the laboratory launch a missile which will be capable of reaching that spot?' That spot was 5,000 km from Indian territory."

"Of course, our DRDO scientists have achieved this great target envisioned by Indira ji ," he added.

He then recalled another incident that would become the launching pad of Agni-V and other missiles in the nation's arsenal. He said then Orissa chief minister Biju Patnaik gave the Wheeler Island off the state's coast in the Arabian Sea to the DRDO in 1993, but with a rider. The Orissa strongman told him that he should promise a missile that would reach China.

"To get the island (to launch test missiles), we needed a political decision from Patnaik. The indications were that the island cannot be given to the DRDO because of several reasons. However, an appointment was fixed with the CM. When I reached his office, the file was in front of him. Patnaik said: 'Kalam, I have decided to give all five islands to you (DRDO), but I will sign on the file only when you give me a promise'," he said.

"The chief minister held my hand and said: 'I have an invitation to China. I will visit China only when you promise that you will make a missile that will reach China.' I said, 'Chief minister Sir, definitely we will work on it'," he added.

Kalam revealed in short what diplomacy wouldn't allow: Agni-V was built with the sole intention of targeting China.

He said Indira Gandhi and Patnaik were visionary leaders, but there were farsighted bureaucrats too.

When the armed forces, Kalam said, were critical of the integrated guided missile programme in 1982-83, then cabinet secretary C. R. Krishnaswamy Rao put his weight behind the project and his doggedness received then defence minister R. Venkataraman's approval.

"Today, the production agency for Prithvi, Agni, Akash and Brahmos missiles has a total order valued at over Rs.93 lakh crore. Such is the power of vision of our political and bureaucratic leadership," he added.


Read more at: *APJ Abdul Kalam credits Indira Gandhi for Agni-V missile success story : North News - India Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

This is a reference I found regarding the re-entry speed of of the Agni V, that cites a named official:

*The first hint of Agni-V&#8217;s ICBM status was dropped by the minister of state for science, Ashwini Kumar, when he referred to the missile re-entering the atmosphere at &#8220;24.4 times the speed of sound&#8221;. Depending on the altitude, this works out to roughly 7.2 to 7.7 kms per second as terminal velocity, making it unquestionably an ICBM, compared to 6.2 to 6.5 kms per second re-entry speed of Agni-IV, which is IRBM performance. *

India&#8217;s missile bamboozle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Firemaster

Tamizhan said:


> Agni III is not inducted ?



In production

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

Rig Vedic said:


> This is a reference I found regarding the re-entry speed of of the Agni V, that cites a named official:
> 
> *The first hint of Agni-V&#8217;s ICBM status was dropped by the minister of state for science, Ashwini Kumar, when he referred to the missile re-entering the atmosphere at &#8220;24.4 times the speed of sound&#8221;. Depending on the altitude, this works out to roughly 7.2 to 7.7 kms per second as terminal velocity, making it unquestionably an ICBM, compared to 6.2 to 6.5 kms per second re-entry speed of Agni-IV, which is IRBM performance. *
> 
> India&#8217;s missile bamboozle



The implications are interesting. The American THAAD system has a speed of about 2800 m/sec (Terminal High Altitude Area Defense - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Could it intercept a warhead travelling at 7000 m/sec?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

Rig Vedic said:


> The implications are interesting. The American THAAD system has a speed of about 2800 m/sec (Terminal High Altitude Area Defense - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Could it intercept a warhead travelling at 7000 m/sec?



Yes - it works on the same principle as any BMD. i.e - it intercepts the missile based on the path it is taking. So it really doesnt need velocity beyond a certain point. All it needs to compute a highly accurate intercept path and intercept it..

I have put it in a very simple way - there are lot of other stuff that is essential in intercepting a missile


----------



## Rig Vedic

anathema said:


> Yes - it works on the same principle as any BMD. i.e - it intercepts the missile based on the path it is taking. So it really doesnt need velocity beyond a certain point. All it needs to compute a highly accurate intercept path and intercept it..
> 
> I have put it in a very simple way - there are lot of other stuff that is essential in intercepting a missile



The game will continue; MARV is the next stage.


----------



## SamantK

Rig Vedic said:


> This is a reference I found regarding the re-entry speed of of the Agni V, that cites a named official:
> 
> *The first hint of Agni-V&#8217;s ICBM status was dropped by the minister of state for science, Ashwini Kumar, when he referred to the missile re-entering the atmosphere at &#8220;24.4 times the speed of sound&#8221;. Depending on the altitude, this works out to roughly 7.2 to 7.7 kms per second as terminal velocity, making it unquestionably an ICBM, compared to 6.2 to 6.5 kms per second re-entry speed of Agni-IV, which is IRBM performance. *
> 
> India&#8217;s missile bamboozle



Also, V K Saraswat confirmed this himself with a interview to NDTV, I have posted it some pages back.. it is a True ICBM and there is now no question about it.. Another thing to note is many guys in BR say it had a suppressed fligh meaning it could hit around 7000 km without modification to the path, how much is true I dont know yet, havent seen any official speaking about it or any source...


----------



## Rig Vedic

samantk said:


> Also, V K Saraswat confirmed this himself with a interview to NDTV, I have posted it some pages back.. it is a True ICBM and there is now no question about it.. Another thing to note is many guys in BR say it had a suppressed fligh meaning it could hit around 7000 km without modification to the path, how much is true I dont know yet, havent seen any official speaking about it or any source...



Are you sure? I had asked for a link to the alleged Saraswat NDTV interview, but it seems nobody could locate it.


----------



## SamantK

samantk said:


> Rig, the link is given below, its a 35 minute video. Watch from 16th Minute to see its not even 24 it is above 25 mach...
> 
> Agni V launch: A strategic milestone?
> [video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/the-9-oclock-news/agni-v-launch-a-strategic-milestone/229830[/video]
> 
> 
> Enjoy....



Dude, here you go, I posted this in reply to your request back in the pages


----------



## kbunc

now, the indians & the chinese really need to identify their respective spheres of influence, in order to safely move forward upon their respective paths, towards future greatness, lest they not end up in a big fight with each other, imho, it would be a pragmatic step (the spheres of influence, i. e. and not the big fight)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

kbunc said:


> now, the indians & the chinese really need to identify their respective spheres of influence, in order to safely move forward upon their respective paths, towards future greatness, lest they not end up in a big fight with each other, imho, it would be a pragmatic step (the spheres of influence, i. e. and not the big fight)


 I think India is pretty clear but China is bent on claiming land it deems theirs no matter what..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

samantk said:


> Dude, here you go, I posted this in reply to your request back in the pages



Hey man thanks, I must have missed it when you previously posted it.

Mach 24 it is, straight from the horse's mouth, so to speak.


----------



## kbunc

samantk said:


> I think India is pretty clear but China is bent on claiming land it deems theirs no matter what..



yes, that's correct but, then India must catch up with them really soon, in conventional terms as well as the non-conventional, to make them appreciate the sound logic of peace through strength...bhaya bin hoth na preeth...best of luck India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Su-11

> Also, V K Saraswat confirmed this himself with a interview to NDTV, I have posted it some pages back.. it is a True ICBM and there is now no question about it.. Another thing to note is many guys in BR say it had a suppressed fligh meaning it could hit around 7000 km without modification to the path, how much is true I dont know yet, havent seen any official speaking about it or any source...


Good if true. But Speculations are speculations.


----------



## Rig Vedic

Su-11 said:


> Good if true. But Speculations are speculations.



What Saraswat says is the gold standard, straight from the horse's mouth. Not speculation. Watch the linked video, it's unequivocal.


----------



## SamantK

kbunc said:


> yes, that's correct but, then India must catch up with them really soon, in conventional terms as well as the non-conventional, to make them appreciate the sound logic of peace through strength...bhaya bin hoth na preeth...best of luck India.


 I think catching them is difficult, but yes conventional definitely yes. As for non-conventional sky is the limit and for us to rise peacefully we need to mantain a reasonable stand on that issue.. for some more time atleast....



Su-11 said:


> Good if true. But Speculations are speculations.


 Yes, the part about suppressed flight is most definitely, but about ICBM it is not..



Rig Vedic said:


> Hey man thanks, I must have missed it when you previously posted it.
> 
> Mach 24 it is, straight from the horse's mouth, so to speak.



Yes and we cannnot find a better source than this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Rig Vedic said:


> What Saraswat says is the gold standard, straight from the horse's mouth. Not speculation. Watch the linked video, it's unequivocal.


But aren't they supposed to be downplaying the capability? I mean should we not add some 10% more to what they actually say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

indiatester said:


> But aren't they supposed to be downplaying the capability? I mean should we not add some 10% more to what they actually say?



As far as speed is concerned Dr Saraswat has been very clear. As regards range, Saraswat had stated that the maximum range is classified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## call_of_duty

Omega007 said:


> Please follow this link.
> TRISHUL: More DEFEXPO 2012 Highlights
> Here you can see the SAR seeker developed by DRDO for terminal guidance of Ballistic missiles and LRCMs.



Are you nuts?
Where in the page opened after is a description of SAR seeker . even there is no singe word "sar seeker" after reading the page i even searched with word finder ctrl+f 
idiot//


----------



## DMLA

Came across this video of Minuteman III test back in the days. It is interesting to note that this system has a similar terminal velocity to Agni 5 (~ 7 km/s) and the video actually shows the MIRV's striking the test range. Awesome footage indeed. I hope that in some of the future Indian ICBM tests, DRDO captures and releases similar footage for us lowly fan-boys.


----------



## RPK

New firepower

New firepower

T.S. SUBRAMANIAN 
in Wheeler Island
With the success of the launch of its Agni-V missile, India has entered the exclusive club of countries having ICBM technology.
REUTERS/DRDO 







IT was a remarkable sight to behold from the Vehicle Integration Building on Wheeler Island, off Dhamra village on the Odisha coast, in the evening of April 17. The 17.5-metre long, three-stage Agni-V missile, weighing 50 tonnes, was being slowly lowered onto a trailer in a horizontal position using slings. There was hectic activity everywhere, with the Defence Research and Development Organisation's (DRDO) missile technologists bustling about and technicians checking up the missile before the scheduled launch the next day. Everyone around exuded confidence. Among them were V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister, Avinash Chander, Chief Controller (Missiles and Strategic Systems), DRDO, and V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL), DRDO, Hyderabad.






Saraswat said: &#8220;It will be a historic day for India's missile programme. Agni-V missile is a game-changer and a technological marvel. It can perform multiple functions. We are at the moment T minus 24 hours from the launch. All preparations are under way for the launch of Agni-V tomorrow between 6 p.m. and 9 p.m. The results of the performance of various systems in the missile during phase 3 and 4 checks were found to be good and satisfactory.&#8221;

But the plan for the launch of the most formidable missile in India's arsenal with the longest range and the capability to carry a nuclear warhead weighing 1.1 tonnes, on April 18 was spoilt by broad sheets of lightning over the tiny island's skies. The DRDO, which designed, developed and built it, did not want to take any chances. It rescheduled the launch to April 19 between 7-30 a.m. and 8-30 a.m.






On the morning of April 19, as Saraswat, Chander and Sekaran sat in front of their computer consoles in the Mission Control Centre (MCC) in the Block House, the air was thick with suspense and expectation. A few hundred missile technologists and scientists were in the adjacent hall. Half a kilometre away stood the Agni-V on a rail-mobile launcher, with its three-stages painted in white, an orange ribbon winding across its body, and the re-entry vehicle looking black. In the backdrop were casuarinas and eucalyptus plantations and the Bay of Bengal.

At 8-07 a.m., as the Agni-V shot out smoothly from its launch pad, roared into the sky and built up a powerful thrust, there was no doubt about the mission's success. The three stages ignited on time and their separation was clean and precise. The missile climbed to a height of about 600 km before starting to descend. The powered flight, with the three stages igniting and separating, lasted about 220 seconds. As each stage fired and decoupled, the MCC and the adjacent hall reverberated with applause. There was a long gap between the third stage separation and the re-entry vehicle knifing into the atmosphere at an altitude of 100 km. After the third stage separated and the re-entry vehicle was ejected at a velocity of about six km a second, the mood in the MCC was relaxed.

The DRDO's missile technologists were sure that &#8220;the re-entry vehicle will not go anywhere&#8221;. Even if no data were available after the powered flight phase got over, &#8220;we would have known precisely where the re-entry vehicle had gone&#8221;, they said. In fact, when the third stage ejected the re-entry vehicle at a velocity of 6 km a second, it became the fastest travelling object made by India, speeding at 25 Mach, or 25 times the speed of sound.

&#8220;The third stage separation was the determining point,&#8221; Sekaran explained later. &#8220;After that, gravity takes over. Subsequently, nothing will happen. Nothing can happen also. It [the re-entry vehicle] is a free body travelling under gravity. It becomes what you call a ballistic flight.&#8221;

The re-entry vehicle itself is a technological marvel, housing the missile's avionics and the nuclear warhead. Indeed, it houses all the electronics systems for navigation, guidance and control and the on-board computers. The avionics are within the missile's nose cone, which is made of carbon-carbon composites. The re-entry vehicle is protected by a heat shield, which is made out of carbon composite fibre. In this mission, the Agni-V carried a warhead that mimicked a nuclear bomb but without the radioactive material.

PHOTOGRPAH COURTESY: PALLAVA BAGLA 





AT A LABORATORY in the DRDO's missile complex in Hyderabad, a man trains a welding gun on one side of a carbon composite tile to demonstrate how it resists the transfer of heat to the other side. The tiles, a few centimetres thick and used in the heat shield covering the re-entry vehicle of Agni-V, can withstand the 5,0000 Celsius temperature when the re-entry vehicle slices through the atmosphere and keep the inside at 500C, ensuring that the electronic systems are intact.
The re-entry itself is a critical manoeuvre for the vehicle should slice itself into the atmosphere at the correct angle. The levels of deceleration should be perfect although the loads acting on the re-entry vehicle are very high. Besides, the survival of the re-entry vehicle is important. Its carbon composite tiles, a couple of inches thick on its outer surface, should withstand scorching temperatures of more than 5,0000 Celsius as it slices into the atmosphere. But the temperature inside the re-entry vehicle should not be more than 500C so as not to harm the electronics equipment in the nose cone. &#8220;At that stage, the outer layer starts burning and the package inside should survive and be functional at 500C&#8230;. Over a few inches of thickness, the temperature drops from 5,0000C to 500C,&#8221; Chander explained.

After about 20 minutes of flight, when the dummy warhead carrying explosives erupted into a fireball and hit the waters of the Indian Ocean somewhere between Australia and Madagascar, another round of applause rang out in the MCC. The re-entry vehicle's impact point in the Indian Ocean was more than 5,000 km from Dhamra in the Bay of Bengal. The fireball was captured by cameras on three naval ships stationed downrange near the impact point. Agni-V was a spectacular success on its maiden flight itself.

Exclusive club

That moment signalled India's entry into the exclusive club of countries having the Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) technology. Other countries that can boast ICBM technology are the United States, Russia, France and China. (The yardstick for gaining entry into the ICBM club is that a country should possess the technology to build a missile that can travel a distance of 5,500 km.)

It was time for celebrations at the Block House. The air was filled with shouts of &#8220;DRDO zindabad, DRDO zindabad&#8221; as young engineers, including software specialists, carried Saraswat on their shoulders in a triumphal procession.

Immediately after the success of Agni-V's launch, Saraswat told Frontline, &#8220;Today, we have made history. We are a major missile power.&#8221; He asserted that India was now with the group of five countries that possessed the technology to &#8220;design, develop, build and manufacture long-range missiles of this class and technological complexity&#8221;. The countries are the U.S., Russia, France, China and the United Kingdom. He was sure that &#8220;the versatile capability of this missile will enable India to leapfrog into areas of MIRVs [Multiple Independent Re-entry Vehicles, or, to put it simply, multiple warheads], ASAT [Anti-Satellite] weapon capability and to launch mini and micro-satellites on demand. This will usher in a new era of missile development in India.&#8221;

With India having declared a &#8220;no first-use policy&#8221;, the significance of the success is that it will for the first time provide India with a true deterrence. It will also provide India with a powerful second-strike capability to retaliate if any other country attacks India with nuclear weapons, DRDO officials said.

The Army has already deployed Agni-I, Agni-II and Agni-III. India has Prithvi variants such as Prithvi-I, Prithvi-II and Dhanush, which are surface-to-surface missiles that can carry nuclear warheads. These are in the armed forces' employ.

In Saraswat's assessment, Agni-V &#8220;belongs to the 21st century not only in time frame but in technological complexity. It already compares with the missiles [of this long-range class] of the U.S., Russia, France and China.&#8221; In fact, Saraswat repeatedly referred to Agni-V as a long-range missile.

Chander, who is also the Programme Director for Agni-V, said, &#8220;It is a major achievement we have made today. We reached more than 5,000 km.&#8221;

Sekaran predicted that &#8220;Agni-V, for years to come, will be a workhorse&#8221;. R.K. Gupta was the Project Director for Agni-V. A.K. Chakrabarty, Director, Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL), Hyderabad, said the missile's flight was so &#8220;fantastic&#8221; that &#8220;nothing can better it&#8221;.

Chander was proud that all the new systems used in Agni-V, such as the composite casings for the second- and third-stage motors; the composite motors contoured to suit the missile's shape; and the high-performance navigation systems, including the ring-laser gyroscope systems and micro navigation systems; were fully validated in the flight. &#8220;This gives us the confidence to go ahead with larger numbers [of missiles] and bigger ranges. A bigger range is not the issue. Our main focus is on induction [of Agni-V into the Army],&#8221; he added. The next launch of Agni-V will take place in early 2013 from a road-mobile launcher and a canister in the missile's final user configuration.

V.V. KRISHNAN 






THE 17.5-METRE AGNI-V missile, weighing 50 tonnes, being lowered onto a trailer at the Vehicle Integration Building on Wheeler Island on April 17.
Sekaran argued that &#8220;the critical, deciding factor was the propulsion&#8221; system used in the three stages of the missiles. This was the first time that the DRDO was test-firing a three-stage missile, all powered by solid propellants. And it took just three years to design, develop and test-fire Agni-V, with the Union government sanctioning the project in 2008. &#8220;The time taken from designing the vehicle to flying it is only three years. It is a historic record. There is no doubt about that in my mind,&#8221; Sekaran said.

DRDO said that Agni-V &#8220;is not any country-specific&#8221;. &#8220;The Indian missile programme is built on our requirements and our strategic doctrine that India will never use any such [nuclear] weapon, and it has declared an NFU [no first-use of nuclear weapons]. The DRDO's capability and technology gives strength to our nation,&#8221; said Saraswat.

According to Chander, Agni-V was &#8220;a game-changer in many ways&#8221;. First, he said, &#8220;You can reach all targets of your interest from deep inside India. You have got a system which allows you to reach the farthest corners where you want to exert your influence while you have sufficient protection for yourself.&#8221; Secondly, it can be launched from a canister and a road-mobile launcher, that is, a massive truck with a trailer. &#8220;It will give you &#8216;a stop and launch' capability,&#8221; the DRDO Chief Controller said. The road-mobile launcher can stop at a roadside, fire the missile and go away. So it will be difficult to intercept it, beat it or defeat it during its launch phase because its mobility will be high.

Thirdly, the composite motors of the size used in Agni-V has given the DRDO the confidence to go for missiles with larger motors and manoeuvring warheads because the motor casings, made out of composites, will be light in weight but provide a higher performance.

Chander explained why Agni-V was a game-changer: &#8220;This is the first time that India has a true deterrence. We had a good deterrence with Agni-III and upgraded with Agni-IV. But Agni-V gives you a quantum jump with that capability. This test was important for us because we were proving our capability. Once it is proved, it will go into a carrier and it will become a deliverable system.&#8221;

Although the DRDO's missile complex in Hyderabad comprising the DRDL, the ASL and the Research Centre, Imarat (RCI) played important roles in developing the components, systems and subsystems for Agni-V, the ASL's contribution stood out. The ASL, which Sekaran heads, designed and developed the Agni-V, built the powerful propulsion systems for its three stages, developed the light-weight rocket-motor casings made of composites and the heat shield too. Chander praised Sekaran's role in designing and developing the heat shield.

While Agni-III missiles ejected the re-entry vehicle at a velocity of 4.2 km a second, Agni-V ejected it at a velocity of 6 km a second. &#8220;This is a new dispensation in terms of higher velocity. At the end of the day, you have to survive the re-entry and then only you can deliver. The particular heat shield we made for Agni-V is the strength of the ASL,&#8221; the ASL Director said.

As the re-entry vehicle comes down through the atmosphere from an altitude of 100 km to a lower altitude, the atmosphere's density keeps increasing. Once the density increases, the re-entry vehicle's deceleration breaks and the heat generated keeps shooting up. It is akin to speeding in a car when brakes are suddenly applied and people seated in the car lurch forward. &#8220;In this case, the systems are qualified for 100 G. The survivability of the re-entry vehicle is a critical area,&#8221; Sekaran said. (The re-entry phase lasts 40 seconds to 50 seconds.)

In a civilian mission &#8211; for instance a mission of the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) &#8211; the heat shield protects the satellite from intense heat and friction during the rocket's ascent phase into the atmosphere and later splits down its seams and falls away. The role of a heat-shield protecting the re-entry vehicle of a missile is different. And, the satellite goes into empty space. But in a military mission, as the re-entry vehicle enters the atmosphere, the heat shield not only protects the re-entry vehicle but goes down with it. &#8220;The heat shield does not jettison at all,&#8221; a DRDO engineer said.

Although the ASL had made heat shields for previous Agni missions including that of Agni-III, the shape, size, diameter and angle of the heat shield for Agni-V was different. The heat shield's diameter in Agni-V was 1.5 metres, while it was 1.2 metres for Agni-III.

Another strength of the ASL lay in designing and developing motors propelled by solid fuel for Agni missions. For the Agni-V test flight also, the ASL designed and developed solid motors for its three stages. Besides, it developed the all-important light-weight composite for the second- and third-stage motors, which led to a reduction in their weight but far better performance. A crucial step towards developing Agni-V was taken when the ASL developed in 2007 a large rocket motor casing made entirely of carbon-filament wound composite. This casing, developed indigenously, formed the third upper stage of Agni-V. The casing went through full qualification trials in 2007.

&#8220;We never went out. The static testing of the motors was done in the same organisation [in various units of the ASL]. This is a formidable combination,&#8221; said Sekaran. The ASL also established its expertise in high-performance composites. It developed the composites for the missile motor casings and nose cone and established the process parameters for them. Then the technology was transferred to the industry for fabricating these composites. &#8220;The nose cone was fully made out of carbon composites developed by the ASL. It withstood a temperature of more than 5,0000C. You cannot make it out of metal. If you do so, the weight will shoot up,&#8221; he added.

Systems engineering is also one of the strengths of the ASL because it specialises in building up from what it already has. With the addition of a third upper stage and with minor modifications, the two-stage Agni-III metamorphosed into an awesome Agni-V. Yet the weight remained the same for both vehicles despite the addition of a third upper stage to Agni-V because the second- and third-stage motor casings were made out of light-weight composites. A lighter missile can be easily transported by rail or on road. Besides, it can carry a payload over a longer range.

In an interview to Frontline in May 2008, Chander pointed to the DRDO developing a large rocket motor casing made entirely of carbon-filament wound fibre and said, &#8220;This is a major breakthrough because it provides us the key technology for going into longer missions with light-weight missiles.... We have flight-tested Agni-III twice successfully. When we want to go in for missiles with higher ranges, one key technology is the rocket motor casing. That has been developed now&#8221; ( Frontline, June 06, 2008).

The RCI developed the navigation system for Agni-V, and its architect was the young G. Satheesh Reddy, Associate Director, RCI. &#8220;Our navigation for Agni-V was different from the one used for Agni-IV. It was a redundant, reliable system with high-performance and accuracy,&#8221; he said. Agni-V had two navigation systems: ring-laser gyro-based system and a micro-navigation system with good accuracy. Fault-tolerant features were incorporated into the navigation system and on-board computers. &#8220;Our on-board computers have been developed in such a way that they can recover transient failures. Besides, the entire data computation in avionics is highly reliable and robust,&#8221; he said.

The important technology of the inertial navigation system, guidance and control used in Agni-V was the brainchild of the RCI, said S.K. Chaudhury, its Director. All the systems were validated by advanced simulation at the RCI. The DRDL's role in the mission was to characterise the vehicle.

The DRDO's attention is now focussed on the next Agni-V launch from a canister and a road-mobile launcher in early 2013. The Shourya and the BrahMos missiles were launched many times from a canister. Chander said the DRDO had set up a facility at Shamirpet, near Hyderabad, for missile ejection tests using a gas-generator from a canister. The road-mobile launcher would be ready in May. With Agni-V scheduled to be inducted into the Army by 2015, there would be six flight tests, including three pre-induction trials.

*Agni-V and neighbours*

IN the aftermath of India successfully test-firing the Agni-V missile, a media report that received a lot of attention was of a Chinese researcher's observation that the missile &#8220;actually has the potential to reach targets 8,000 km away&#8221;. Du Wenlong, a researcher at the People's Liberation Army's Academy of Military Sciences, in an interview to the Global Times, said that &#8220;the Indian Government had deliberately downplayed the missile's capability in order to avoid causing concern to other countries&#8221;.

&#8220;No comments,&#8221; said a top missile technologist of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), who played an important role in the Agni-V launch, when he was asked about Du's remark. The DRDO official, however, jokingly said, &#8220;If our enemy underplays our missile's range, it is good. If he overestimates its range, it is still better.&#8221;

India has only two missiles, Agni-III with a range of 3,500 km, and Agni-V, with a range of more than 5,000 km, which can target China. But China has several missiles aimed at India. They are DF-3 (Dong Feng), DF-4, DF-4A and DF-21. These are strategic, surface-to-surface missiles armed with nuclear warheads.

&#8220;China has deployed DF-3, DF-4A and DF-21 to target India,&#8221; says an assessment paper prepared in June 2010 and entitled &#8220;Missile Developments in India's Neighbourhood&#8221;. The paper was prepared by the International Strategic and Security Studies Programme at the National Institute of Advanced Studies (NIAS), Bangalore. The assessment was done by S. Chandrashekar, Rajaram Nagappa, N. Ramani, Manabrata Guha and Lalitha Sundaresan.

While DF-3A can carry a nuclear warhead weighing two tonnes over 2,842 km and thus can reach many parts of India up to Ahmedabad, DF-4A, with a range of about 5,000 km and the ability to carry a two-tonne warhead, can reach all of India, says the assessment paper. The DF-21 missile, with a payload of 700 kg and a range of 3,047 km, &#8220;can cover all of India and Pakistan&#8221;, it adds.

Rajaram Nagappa told Frontline that the DF-21 missile was a fully operational missile. It is a two-stage missile, with both the stages powered by solid propellants. DF-21 has a counterpart called JL-1 (JuLang), which is launched from a submarine. There are several variants of DF-21, and they have been used as interceptors or to shoot down satellites in orbit. The NIAS' assessment paper says: &#8220;On January 11, 2007, China carried out an Anti-Satellite (ASAT) test. A direct ascent missile launched from close to the Xi Chang Launch Centre hit and destroyed a defunct Chinese Fengyun polar orbiting satellite at an altitude of about 850 km. The missile that was used was apparently a modified version of the Chinese DF-21.&#8221;

China then conducted an anti-missile test on January 11, 2010. The target missile launched from Xi Chang in Sichuan province was intercepted and destroyed by a KT-2 variant (DF-21) test missile launched from a mobile launcher near Korla in Xinjiang province. &#8220;The interception apparently took place at an altitude of at least 700 km, indicating a substantial Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) capability,&#8221; says the paper.

There is a DF variant called DF-21D, which can carry a 1,700 kg warhead over 3,000 km.

China has DF-31, an Inter-Continental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) with a range of about 7,000 km. Depending on the weight of the warhead it carries, its range can increase or reduce. &#8220;This is a totally operational missile. DF-31's submarine- launched version is called JL-2,&#8221; said Rajaram Nagappa. There is DF-31A too, which can carry a nuclear warhead weighing 700 kg over a distance of 13,000 km.

The paper says: &#8220;Coupled with a major space programme that includes space launchers, manned space flight, substantial radar and optical reconnaissance capabilities, communications, navigation, a small satellite programme and substantial investments in various ground-based surveillance and tracking systems, the Chinese seem to be intent on leveraging their substantial space capabilities into &#8216;strategic flexible assets' that can be used in different ways, depending on the situation it faces.&#8221; Elsewhere, the paper adds, &#8220;Aditionally, the Chinese ASAT and anti-missile tests suggest that they are actively moving towards acquiring capabilities to become a space weapons power.&#8221;

On April 25, Pakistan successfully test-fired Shaheen-1A, an intermediate range ballistic missile capable of reaching targets in India. It is a missile that can carry nuclear warheads. Pakistan's military officials declined to specify the range of the missile. Pakistan has the Ghaznavi missile, which can carry a one-tonne nuclear payload over a distance of 320 km.

A DRDO official said: &#8220;India felt the requirement for ballistic missile defence in the late 1990s when Pakistan test-fired Ghauri missile with ranges far enough to threaten our major cities.&#8221; So India conducted seven interceptor missile tests as part of its quest to build a credible BMD shield and protect its vital assets in the shortest possible time. Six out of these seven missiles have been successful.

According to the NIAS paper, &#8220;The range of the Ghauri missile with a 1,000 kg nuclear warhead, launched at an azimuth of 135 degrees from around Islamabad, is 953 km.&#8221; There are two configurations of Shaheen-1 missile, with ranges of 673 km and 735 km. Both can carry a payload of one tonne. Shaheen-2 has the longest range in Pakistan's arsenal and it is pegged at around 1,250 km with a one-tonne warhead. The study adds, &#8220;Pakistan's foray into the development of cruise missiles, especially the Babur missile, could have a direct impact on India.&#8221;

T.S. Subramanian

Agni-V and neighbours

*Story of self-reliance*

*Story of self-reliance*






V.V.KRISHNAN 

V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister and DRDO Director General, announces the successful launch of Agni-V. On his left is Avinash Chander, Chief Controller (Missiles and Strategic Systems), DRDO. Behind them is V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory , DRDO, Hyderabad.
A DAY prior to the launch, V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister, declared, &#8220;After tomorrow's launch is successful, I can say that in terms of technology, all the scientists of the DRDO would have fulfilled the dream put into their eyes by Mr A.P.J. Abdul Kalam in 1990 for launching a long-range ballistic missile with a high indigenous content. I have received good wishes from Mr Kalam for this launch and I wish he was here [on Wheeler Island] with us. I am sure he is eager to listen to the good news of a successful launch.&#8221;

Saraswat attributes this confidence to the &#8220;pointed approach&#8221; and &#8220;professionalism&#8221; practised in the last 25 years by missile technologists, hardware and software engineers, and technicians of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). It was no surprise, he said, that it was &#8220;a copybook flight&#8221;.

Saraswat, who is also Director General, DRDO, was proud that &#8220;the indigenous content in this missile was higher than 80 per cent&#8221; because of the DRDO's decision to join hands with industry and academic institutions. As many as 300 industries across India manufactured various components and subsystems for the missile, he said.

From a single-stage liquid-fuelled Prithvi with a range of 150 km, first launched in February 1988, to Agni-V in April 2012 with a range of more than 5,000 km, was a &#8220;giant leap in 25 years for India&#8221;, said Avinash Chander, Chief Controller (Missiles and Strategic Systems), DRDO. &#8220;We had the first Prithvi launch in 1988, the Agni Technology Demonstrator in 1989, the weaponised Agni in 1999, and what you see today is Agni-V,&#8221; he added.

This &#8220;symbolises a major, massive jump in the technologies and the capability&#8221; of the DRDO because &#8220;once you have a range of 5,000 km, the same missile [Agni-V] can go to a height of 2,500 km with a short range and you can hit any object and satellite at that height. The same modules can put small satellites in orbit and multiple warheads,&#8221; Chander said.

India now has a battery of powerful missiles, which include Agni-I, Agni-II, Agni-III, Agni-IV and Agni-V in the Agni series, and Prithvi with its Air Force and naval variants, all of which are surface-to-surface missiles. Besides, it has Akash, the surface-to-air missile; BrahMos, the supersonic cruise missile; Nag, the anti-tank missile; and the K-15 missile which is launched underwater and will be integrated with India's nuclear-powered submarine, Arihant. K-15, with a range of 700 km, has already gone into production. The DRDO has developed Shourya, which is the land version of K-15.

The DRDO is developing the K-4 missile, which will also be launched from a submarine. K-4 will have a range of more than 3,000 km. The first flight test of Nirbhay, the subsonic cruise missile with a range of 750 km to 1,000 km, will take place soon from the Integrated Test Range at Balasore, Odisha.

Missile development in India is a saga of self-reliance and sustained struggle, with the pioneers learning by reverse engineering and battling technology denial regimes such as the Missile Technology Control Regime (&#8220;Missile shield&#8221;, Frontline, February 13, 2009).

The MTCR, with the United States at its head, targeted India after the successful tests of the Prithvi missile in February 1988 and the Agni in May 1989. Supply of computer processor chips, radio frequency devices, electro-hydraulic components, maraging steel, magnesium alloy, gyroscopes, accelerometers, carbon fibre, glass fibre and, so on, was stopped to India.

Undaunted, the DRDO collaborated with public and private sector industries and academic institutions and developed maraging steel for rocket motors, carbon-carbon composites and resins for the re-entry vehicle of the Agni missiles, magnesium alloy, phase shifters for Rajendra radar for Akash missile, winding machines, and so on. The public sector undertaking, Mishra Dhatu Nigam Limited (MIDHANI), the Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL), and private industries together developed the magnesium alloy which was denied to India by Germany. When the first plate of magnesium alloy rolled out of MIDHANI, Germany said it would give India any amount of magnesium alloy. The DRDO wrote back saying it was prepared to export the alloy to Germany ( Frontline, February 13, 2009). &#8220;The DRDO always converted challenges into opportunities,&#8221; said Chander.

T.S. Subramanian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dharmachakra

call_of_duty said:


> Are you nuts?
> Where in the page opened after is a description of SAR seeker . even there is no singe word "sar seeker" after reading the page i even searched with word finder ctrl+f
> idiot//



You know sometimes? before u open up ur mouth, do a good search. 

After reading your post, i can understand that you are visually impaired or either a person that has reading issues.

Just takes 2 sec of time to scroll the page.then there is an A4 size image showing a pic of a SAR seeker and relevant data.

Now you just proved urself an idiot of idiots. 

As a courtesy, dont swear on someone right away, if you cant find something. Ask....and people here always love to help handicaps. (another false flag) LMAO


----------



## Broccoli

Hans Kristensen's opinion about Agni V and MIRV technology. 



> Reply: A lot of people are very hooked on MIRV, assuming almost automatically that if a country develops and ICBM it will also deploy MIRV on it. But for smaller nuclear weapon states that doesn&#8217;t necessarily follow (some of the larger nuclear states are reducing their reliance on MIRV). China has had MIRV capability for many years but not deployed it. For India to add MIRV to Agni-V (assuming India has the technological skills to do so) would significantly decrease its range &#8211; especially with India&#8217;s relatively heavy warheads. Since range is the main motivation for Agni-V and India has no intention (that I&#8217;m aware of) to develop a nuclear doctrine that requires their missiles to destroy a lot of different targets in a single strike, I fail to see why it would be necessary to spend a lot of money and effort to develop MIRV for the Agni-V. HK


Indian Army Chief: Nukes Not For Warfighting » FAS Strategic Security Blog


----------



## DARKY

How is range an issue for Agni V ?...It doesn't need to strike Inter-Continent... but right in the neighbourhood..i.e. China.... It already has sufficient range with 1500kg warhead... to hit any place in China...the mass of a MK5 200KT Thermonuclear warhead is about 270kg one can mount 5 such warhead combination.. Recently a 400kg New designed was being talked by sources with yield speculated above 300KT mark(TN).


----------



## peaceful

DARKY said:


> How is range an issue for Agni V ?...It doesn't need to strike Inter-Continent... but right in the neighbourhood..i.e. China.... It already has sufficient range with 1500kg warhead... to hit any place in China...the mass of a MK5 200KT Thermonuclear warhead is about 270kg one can mount 5 such warhead combination.. Recently a 400kg New designed was being talked by sources with yield speculated above 300KT mark(TN).



typical BS. 

1. india never had enough real nuke test. all such 400kg design will have to be done using simulations without any real data source. the door is already closed, india will not afford for more nuke tests, there is no way to get the data required for simulation based tests. thus it is impossible to come up with anything new. 

unless your loser nation dares to deploy something never tested! oh, sorry, it is possible, we are talking about india

2. india doesn't have "Thermonuclear warhead". The only claimed test is a fake. The entire world knows this. 

3. our mid course anti ballistic missile system is not for fun. our ballistic missile launch early warning system is not for fun. 

4. *we just need 300km range rockets to wipe out new delhi from our border. *

you did a few nuke tests, all underground. you guys tell me how could india gather enough data for further simulation based tests? 

nationalism gets you nowhere. the world won't change just because "I am indian!", "I love my motherland".



Broccoli said:


> Hans Kristensen's opinion about Agni V and MIRV technology.



he miss a big point here:

China has enough missiles to aim at all those wanted target. the reliability of those missiles can be seen from our Long March rocket's success rate. 

india, on the other hand, have a few such Agni V to start with, the warhead is fat and huge, its launcher is modified from a regular truck, there is no submarine based launching, no mid course anti ballistic missile system, no anti satellite capablity. 

then what you can do?

develop MIRV and hope at least one head can hit the target.


----------



## AADHAAR

^^^^ as usual ... here we have *peaceful*, the person who failed to finish his IQ test ... hence his score could not be determined. 

and follows his usual ranting ... he can keep hallucinating .... the world doesn't care .... the reality doesn't change.


----------



## Ammyy

peaceful said:


> india, on the other hand, have a few such Agni V to start with, the warhead is fat and huge, its launcher is modified from a regular truck, there is no submarine based launching, no mid course anti ballistic missile system, no anti satellite capablity.
> 
> then what you can do?
> 
> develop MIRV and hope at least one head can hit the target.



*In past some idiots said that India cant even develop an ICBM .... First test ICBM then talk big ....* 


Now their words start to change  ... We start with few and then it will follow more and more 

ASAT, SLBM (K4 already tested once) AD1, AD2 ...... Just wait and watch


----------



## peaceful

DRDO said:


> *In past some idiots said that India cant even develop an ICBM .... First test ICBM then talk big ....*



1. Agni V is using a Russian seeker, india can't produce it without russian permission. 
2. This missile has been tested once, there is long long road to go to make it deployed in active service. 
3. 5000km range is not ICBM. 

who said india has ICBM? it is a long range 5000km missile in early testing stage.



AADHAAR said:


> ^^^^ as usual ... here we have *peaceful*, the person who failed to finish his IQ test ... hence his score could not be determined.
> 
> and follows his usual ranting ... he can keep hallucinating .... the world doesn't care .... the reality doesn't change.



 yet another IQ 85 member is posting here with all those excitement!


----------



## Abhishek_

peaceful said:


> 1. Agni V is using a Russian seeker, india can't produce it without russian permission.
> 2. This missile has been tested once, there is long long road to go to make it deployed in active service.
> 3. 5000km range is not ICBM.
> 
> who said india has ICBM? it is a long range 5000km missile in early testing stage.
> yet another IQ 85 member is posting here with all those excitement!


does the red book really say ballistic missiles need seekers 
your own media was reporting the India understated the actual range to avoid geopolitical issues 

it is rather amusing to see 85 IQ members post more logical arguments than 120 ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AADHAAR

peaceful said:


> 1. Agni V is using a Russian seeker, india can't produce it without russian permission.
> 2. This missile has been tested once, there is long long road to go to make it deployed in active service.
> 3. 5000km range is not ICBM.
> 
> who said india has ICBM? it is a long range 5000km missile in early testing stage.
> 
> 
> 
> yet another IQ 85 member is posting here with all those excitement!



but boi.... please have the guts to finish the IQ test .... you must submit it for evaluation, even if you got nervous breakdown before completing it 

you tiny brain is quite incompetent to understand what seekers are and why they are not used in ICBMs.

go baby go .... best of luck for your next attempt at an IQ test 

hope you manage to finish that damn test, next time


----------



## Chanakyaa

peaceful said:


> typical BS.
> 
> 1. india never had enough real nuke test. all such 400kg design will have to be done using simulations without any real data source. the door is already closed, india will not afford for more nuke tests, there is no way to get the data required for simulation based tests. thus it is impossible to come up with anything new.
> 
> unless your* loser nation* dares to deploy something never tested! oh, sorry, it is possible, we are talking about india.



Nice. I could have never Expected Better From SomeOne Who Calls himself "PeaceFul" and Calls the Other Nation " Looser" ..
*oh, sorry, it is possible, we are talking about CHINESE.*

*Even If 200KT is Detonated are you aware It would Wipe Beijing in single shot ? Just One Detonation Occoured over Hiroshima and Nagasaki.*



> 2. india doesn't have "Thermonuclear warhead". The only claimed test is a fake. The entire world knows this.



*Says WHO ?* Check Facts. 
Dont Quote me Santhnam Diaries. Dr. APJ Kalam has Denied his claims. If you Know who he is.



> 3. our mid course anti ballistic missile system is not for fun. our ballistic missile launch early warning system is not for fun.



Agreed. But Even India has its own BMD still, im wise enough to state that BMD systems are yet immature to face a real Nuclear Attack ( If u know what a Nuclear Holocaust Means )



> 4. *we just need 300km range rockets to wipe out new delhi from our border. *



3*00 KM Rockets Carry Nukes ? Wow ..* Even my 5th Grade Brother KNows better. lol



> you did a few nuke tests, all underground. you guys tell me how could india gather enough data for further simulation based tests?



Underground Tests were real Tests. They do the same Destruction. You dont need to calculate the Diameter of FireBall to understand the Power of a weapon.




peaceful said:


> 1. Agni V is using a Russian seeker, india can't produce it without russian permission.


India has over 200 Projects with Russia ...are u Kidding ?



> They said Russia *was more than willing to share technical know-how with India for its missile programme *and time tested defence relations between the two countries spanning more than four decades again produced positive results, sources said.





> 2. This missile has been tested once, there is long long road to go to make it deployed in active service.



*Long Road ? Only 2-3 Years. and 4 Tests To go.*



> 3. 5000km range is not ICBM.



Dont be Worried if it can hit the Moon or Not or if its named SuperMan or Not..... *IT STILL HITS ALL OF CHINA.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

Abhishek_ said:


> does the red book really say ballistic missiles need seekers
> your own media was reporting the India understated the actual range to avoid geopolitical issues
> 
> it is rather amusing to see 85 IQ members post more logical arguments than 120 ones



Peacefuk has an IQ of 8.5 , he cant even comprehend what you were saying


----------



## peaceful

Abhishek_ said:


> does the red book really say ballistic missiles need seekers
> your own media was reporting the India understated the actual range to avoid geopolitical issues
> 
> it is rather amusing to see 85 IQ members post more logical arguments than 120 ones



120? who?

mine is 146.


----------



## Joe Shearer

peaceful said:


> 120? who?
> 
> mine is 146.



Please, spare us.

Why do you forget that we can read what you are writing?


----------



## AADHAAR

Joe Shearer said:


> Please, spare us.
> 
> Why do you forget that we can read what you are writing?



he is used to claming 146 or whatever in China .. with 10 PLA goons by his side .. if any normal chinese protests, they shoot him.

sorry.. but PLA goons can't keep the facade on the internet: You speak, and your farce is out.


----------



## Abhishek_

peaceful said:


> 120? who?
> 
> mine is 146.



i wasn't asking about imbecilic quotient but thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shatterpoint

Congrats to India and kudos to your scientific community, you guys have made massive strides in space and research, India the USA and all democratic nations need to work together for the betterment of the human race.

Well done to all Indian posters here on PDF, love the trolls and their bullshit as usual, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

You're still discussing agni V??? Come on India has a no first use policy. Why the hell are the Chinese shitting in their pants?????


peaceful said:


> typical BS.
> 
> 1. india never had enough real nuke test. all such 400kg design will have to be done using simulations without any real data source. the door is already closed, india will not afford for more nuke tests, there is no way to get the data required for simulation based tests. thus it is impossible to come up with anything new.
> 
> unless your loser nation dares to deploy something never tested! oh, sorry, it is possible, we are talking about india
> 
> 2. india doesn't have "Thermonuclear warhead". The only claimed test is a fake. The entire world knows this.
> 
> 3. our mid course anti ballistic missile system is not for fun. our ballistic missile launch early warning system is not for fun.
> 
> 4. *we just need 300km range rockets to wipe out new delhi from our border. *
> 
> you did a few nuke tests, all underground. you guys tell me how could india gather enough data for further simulation based tests?
> 
> nationalism gets you nowhere. the world won't change just because "I am indian!", "I love my motherland".
> 
> 
> 
> he miss a big point here:
> 
> China has enough missiles to aim at all those wanted target. the reliability of those missiles can be seen from our Long March rocket's success rate.
> 
> india, on the other hand, have a few such Agni V to start with, the warhead is fat and huge, its launcher is modified from a regular truck, there is no submarine based launching, no mid course anti ballistic missile system, no anti satellite capablity.
> 
> then what you can do?
> 
> develop MIRV and hope at least one head can hit the target.


----------



## RPK

*Quality our concern'*

T.S. SUBRAMANIAN
Interview with Avinash Chander, Chief Controller, Missiles and Strategic Systems, DRDO.
MOHAMMED YOUSUF 







Avinash Chander:  We are looking at certain game-changing processes, at longer-range capability. We want to anticipate the future.
AVINASH CHANDER has a rare distinction. He is the architect of five of India's strategic missiles  Agni-I, Agni-II, Agni-III, Agni-IV and now the long-range Agni-V. The missiles of the Agni family were developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) of which Chander is now the Chief Controller (Missiles and Strategic Systems).

As Programme Director, Agni-V, he played a key role in the launch of the long-range ballistic missile on April 19 from Wheeler Island, off the Odisha coast. The launch propelled India into a select club of countries (such as the United States, Russia, France and China) that have the capability to build missiles that can travel more than 5,500 kilometres.

Chander joined the DRDO in 1972 after graduating in Electrical Engineering from Indian Institute of Technology, Delhi. He obtained his M.S. in Spatial Information Technology from Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Hyderabad. He has made specific contributions to the Agni programme  its management, mission design, guidance, navigation, simulation and terminal guidance.

Excerpts from an interview he gave Frontline in Hyderabad on April 21:

India's successful test-firing of Agni-V has generated much interest internationally.

Many countries are talking about it. The fact that they are talking about it and are concerned about it shows the impact it has made and how it is fitting into their policies. That is why I called it a game-changer.

China has reacted in a big way. It says that Agni-V actually has a range of 8,000 km and that India has underplayed it.

Is it true?

No comments.

What made your team confident that Agni-V will succeed in its maiden launch?

Over the years, our missile designs have been robust except in the case of Agni-III, where the first flight was a failure because there was a lacuna in the design itself. In no other flight did we have a real design failure. Yes, there was again some design lacuna in Agni-IV. But the failure of its first flight was for quality-related reasons.

A component failed.

Agni-IV's failure was for quality reasons, but it was not the primary cause. We are now pretty confident of our design strength. We had already tested in Agni-IV the major technologies  such as the composite motors, their conical shape, etc.  that went into Agni-V. But Agni-V had much bigger motors. We had a lot of confidence that our process was well-understood and the missiles' behaviour was well-defined.

We were testing the new navigation system  the ring-laser gyro system  for the first time and we were constantly upgrading and improving it. By the time we went to Agni-V, we had made 20 systems and tested them on ground in various conditions. A lot of data were generated on their performance. Wherever there was a weakness, it was addressed. We had built-in redundancies to take care of unforeseen emergencies. So we were pretty confident that we would have a total mission success.

Our on-board computers went through hundreds of runs in various modes. We tested them in various types of conditions  way beyond the actual missile capability  to ensure that neither the system nor the software would fail.

DRDO/HO/AFP 




THE LONG-RANGE AGNI-V missile takes off from a mobile launcher on Wheeler Island, off the coast of Odisha, on April 19. The missile has a 5,000-km range and can target "all potential threat areas".
We now have a system of configuration control and configuration management and an elaborate review mechanism at various stages so that design problems do not slip through. Even with all that, there were occasions when gaps occurred, but in the end we had a rigorous flight review mechanism. This is a practice we borrowed from the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO). When Mr A.P.J. Abdul Kalam came [to the DRDO from ISRO], he made the Agni programme very rigorous. Multiple teams had to go through every item, re-verification was done, and if there was any problem it was rectified on the spot. That was how we were confident that we had captured all the problems for Agni-V.

Our primary concern was quality. Unfortunately, quality continues to be our concern. If you take a missile of this type, there are hundreds of thousands of connections  components being soldered on the integrated circuit systems. Most of them are made manually in our country. The processes are still not automatic. If any one of these joints fails, the mission fails.

There are hundreds of people across the country who have done these components. Although we have instituted a strong quality mechanism in various industries working for us, and we have our own quality control supervisors working there, there is nothing like 100 per cent inspection assurance. That was our primary concern. Ultimately, the product is as good as the weakest element in that chain.

I shall cite a simple case. We purchase components from our vendors. When we were mounting one such component in a package, our inspectors found that it was different from what we had envisaged. It was a fake component.

Fake?

Totally fake. It was not from the source we wanted. It was not of the same quality. It did not match the shape of the component we had ordered. But it had the same batch number. So that is the level to which you should make sure that you do not have any problem. We are steadily trying to improve. Today, we have a better quality control system.

We have created a Strategic Services Quality Assurance Group, dedicated to the Agni class of systems. But at the industrial level, it has to be much, much better. That was the only concern we had [when we launched Agni-V].

You can simulate vibration, shock and acceleration one at a time. You cannot simulate all of them together. But when a missile is in flight, all of them happen together. That is the most critical environment.

Besides, there are so many components that are operating for the first time. About 75 per cent of the failures happen owing to a collection of failures. About 15 per cent of failures occur owing to single-shot systems  some weakness somewhere in a system, such as the rocket motors' separation system, which is not testable. The Americans have also failed in some of the anti-ballistic missile trials because the missile's separation system did not work. They are single-shot systems. [The failure in the U.S. happened] not in the missile which was used as an interceptor but in the missile that was used as a target. Hardly 5 per cent of the failures occur because of design lacuna. We put in a lot of hard work for two years.

How did you achieve this quantum jump in range  from Agni-III's 3,000 km to Agni-V's 5,000 km?

We went through various steps. One was that we had to make the upper stages lighter. That was the first and most critical factor. We decided to make both the second and third upper stages of composites. That gave us a major benefit in terms of weight. In Agni-III, both the first and second stages were metallic.

Having made the composite stages, we found that they were coming out better than the metallic stages, strength-wise and property-wise. So we could operate at a higher pressure. So you do not have losses due to gravity, and the losses are reduced. We then went through a total philosophy change. Up to Agni-III, we ignite the upper stage first, then separate the lower stage so that there is no problem of separation.

We decided to leave behind that culture of space vehicles. We now put big retro motors, which create a thrust of four tonnes each  totally 16 tonnes of thrust  just to separate the stages so that no dead weight is passed on to the upper stage.

Correspondingly, we decided to make the mission stronger so that there are no interfaces and the separation is clean. We studied and created extensive models to simulate them on the ground in all types of disturbed conditions in wind tunnels. With all that, we could remove the inter-stages altogether. The weight we had reduced by making the upper stages of composites was fed back into the third upper stage. The weight did not increase overall, but the total energy increased considerably. To reach the 3,000-km range, you need a velocity of five kilometres per second. To reach the 5,000-km range, the velocity has to be more than six kilometres a second.

That was our approach to the repackaging of our vehicle. We made major modifications in the upper stage. V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory [ASL], DRDO, played a primary role in showing us how to repackage the payload structures so that the weight comes down by 1,000 kg.

How did the payload structures lose weight?

The payload structures had become much lighter; the weight was almost 60 per cent less than what it was earlier. It was a very elaborate exercise. We went to all the stages to see how to lose weight, how to repackage, how to reduce length, what technologies are needed for these, what was the modelling needed, and so on. That was how we could pack practically the same weight  from Agni-III, 48 tonnes in weight and 17 metres in length, to Agni-V, 50 tonnes in weight and 17.5 metres in length, but from a range of 3,000 km to more than 5,000 km. We wanted to make sure that all these capabilities were first proven in Agni-IV. We removed the open inter-stage. We had a closed inter-stage. We had composite motors. We had a compact payload. Of course, there is a vast difference between Agni-IV and Agni-V payloads. But the basic system was the same. But Agni-V had much more visibility and we wanted to make sure that all the elements of Agni-V were good. Agni-IV as a system did its job.

What are your future plans for Agni-V?

There are three stages of missile development. The first is design. As far as Agni-V is concerned, we have crossed that phase.

MOHAMMED YOUSUF 






THE VEHICLE-MOUNTED CANISTER that was used for the medium-range Shourya missile, at the DRDO's Research Centre Imarat in Hyderabad. The canister-launch capability of Agni-V will be tested soon.
The next stage is proving the canister-launch capability. We have done the canister-launch for smaller missiles.

Like Shourya.

We have done for BrahMos also. The ASL is the laboratory which developed the canisters for both BrahMos and Agni-V. The gas generators that propel the missiles out of the canisters are made in the ASL. These technologies are available. They are being upscaled.

For instance, if I need five or ten tonnes of thrust there [for BrahMos or Shourya], I need 300 tonnes of thrust here because the mass is so much higher. That is upscaling. We know how to do it. So we will be doing missile ejection tests [from a canister]. We have set up a facility for that at Shamirpet, Hyderabad. We will take our canister to that facility, put a dummy missile inside with a small full-scale booster, and eject it. That small motor will push the missile out and you can recover it. It may be damaged. We have to do three or four tests in that condition to establish all the parameters of launch. What is the kind of vibration and shock that are caused? What is the time that the missile takes to come out of the canister? How much heat is transferred to the canister? And how much energy is lost? All these have been modelled. We have to validate these models by experiments. No other way is possible. That is the first priority.

These experiments will start in May/June. The launchers are already getting ready in the industry  the road-mobile, canister-launch system.

Private industry is making the road-mobile launcher with the launch platform.

They are making the launcher to our design. All our products are Indian. The road-mobile launcher will be delivered in May. The canister is ready. The integrated test will start in June. We are aiming for the missile launch by the end of this year. Or maybe by the beginning of next year, because we have to do a number of tests and evaluate them. If everything goes well, yes, by the end of this year.

A road-mobile, canisterised launch in final, user configuration will take place next year.

The full, final version in all aspects will be tested in the early part of next year. We want to complete all trials by the end of next year.

How many trials will you do?

We need two or three trials from the canister. If two perform very well, we may take a decision to go ahead. Then the production will start. From the production chain, the user will pick some missiles and launch them to validate the production process and then the induction will start. Totally, we will have six more tests before Agni-V is inducted [into the Army].

Tests by the user?

Tests by the user will be along with our team. That serves a dual purpose  to train the user in operating the system and to validate the production process.

So there will be six tests, including the user trials.

Yes. It is not user trial. It is called pre-induction trial. The user is part of all our trials. Right from the first test, the user is involved  what we are getting, what the performance of the missile is, etc. Every test is a user trial in that sense. Canister trials will happen from June onwards. By December, the canisterised flight will take place.

V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister, said recently that the DRDO would not cap the Agni programme. So, will we go in for a missile beyond 5,000 km even though we don't need one?

Dr Saraswat very clearly said there was nothing like a static threat perception. Threat is a dynamic scenario. If tomorrow India's trade requirements go beyond distant regions and it feels threatened by somebody, its requirements will change. The DRDO does not wait for the threat to become a reality before it starts the development. That is why it is a perception. We have to develop capabilities to meet futuristic threats. That is why there is nothing like capping a programme.

A programme, by definition, is for a limited duration. After we deliver Agni-V, that programme is over. We will work parallely. MIRV [Multiple Independent Re-entry Vehicle] is definitely a technology we want to develop and we are going to develop it. We will be creating that capability. Similarly, we will be creating manoeuvring warheads, another capability that is a must. It will give you the ability to target places with high precision, with nuclear or conventional warheads.

So the role of a missile changes, the threat perceptions change, the dynamic geopolitical situation changes. So there is nothing like capping or not capping a programme. You never cap technology. New programmes evolve as the need arises, but technology development will be a continuous process.

In fact, the future will require intelligent warheads because the capabilities increase for intercepting ballistic or cruise missiles. Everybody is developing defences against these weapons. It may take time. But it will happen. So we have to upgrade our weapons. We have to go three steps further  two steps to catch up and one to overtake. In warfare, unless you are better than the best, you cannot win the war.

Our next step will be to build intelligent warheads which will have the capability to assess the risks and take active or passive action or counter-measures. They will be the warheads of tomorrow, and work has to start now. It may take five or ten years. There is tremendous work that needs to be done to develop state-of-the-art weapons with multiple capabilities.

China has said that India has a long way to go to match its capability. I cannot comment [on it] because I do not know the Chinese capability. But we know that technology-wise, we have the capability and the knowledge for converting technological capability to build further on it.

V.V. KRISHNAN 

ARCHITECTS OF THE Agni-V mission, (from left) Avinash Chander; V.G. Sekaran, Director, Advanced Systems Laboratory, Hyderabad; and V.K. Saraswat, DRDO chief and Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister, against the backdrop of the missile, two days before its launch.
Agni-V has been developed in three years. MIRV may come in two and a half years from now. We want to make that process faster and faster. We have instituted fantastic measures to make it happen  how to make industries respond faster, how to make design-culture faster, how to make in-house quality products, and so on. So we are attacking the problem at various levels. Agni-V is one example of that process happening. We were able to do it in less than three years after the project was sanctioned. No other weapon has been developed in three years.

There is a perception that Agni-V need not be road-mobile because it is a strategic weapon, which will never be used. It is more a deterrent.

India is a peace-loving nation. It has never taken an offensive action except when it was threatened. In such a situation, you have to make sure that whatever be your deterrence measures, you are well protected. In today's world, with the way the precision and yield of weapons are going up, it is very difficult to store missiles in static sites. Fifty years ago, we kept the missiles in hardened silos. At that time, the missiles used to land with a CEP [circular error probability] of a few kilometres. Today, they have a CEP of 100 metres. With 100 metres, the kind of defences that you will want is so massive that it will be impractical to have them.

So what is the way out? It is that you should be mobile. When a target is static, it is most vulnerable. A moving target has better chances of survival.

A road-mobile missile has many avenues to go. In a city like New Delhi, where hundreds of thousands of vehicles are moving, it is not easy to keep track.

When does the Army want a canisterised Agni-V from now?

A canister gives you the best advantages. You can stop on the roadside on the highway, launch from there and go away. You can stop the traffic for five minutes on either side, launch and go away. Your ability to move, your options to launch and your operational flexibility increase manifold. You have a reduced reaction time. Everything is already prepared. Just make the missile vertical in three minutes, and the launching takes another few minutes. So you stop, launch and go off. That does not give the enemy a chance even if he detects you. He does not know from where you are going to launch. Only when you have made the missile vertical for launch will he realise that you are going to launch it. The boost-phase destruction that people are talking of, that is, the missile getting destroyed before it takes off, will not be possible if you have a short reaction time as in a canisterised launch unless you have a space-based radar weapons system. Today, it is non-existent and is not likely to be developed in the next couple of decades at least.

You say that Agni-V can reach the farthest corners where you want to exert your influence

I need not stress the strategic significance of Agni-V. You can see from the responses of others what the strategic significance of this mission is.

As far as we are concerned, its primary significance is that you have strategic depth. With Agni-V, you can target all potential threat areas. You can go close to the border areas or thousands of kilometres away from enemy countermeasures and launch this missile. That is the most important strategic significance.

The fact that it can reach large parts of the globe has its own impact  of your acceptance, and more importantly, your arrival as a missile power. We were at the receiving end of the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR). Irrespective of these technology denial regimes, we can do what we need to do. If we can do 5,000 km with all these regimes, we can do anything. We have to set ourselves a goal and we can achieve it. That is for strategic missiles. We are looking at tactical missiles also. We are looking at certain game-changing processes, at longer-range capability, much better kill capabilities than we had thought of earlier. We want to anticipate the future.

We want to be prepared. In those preparations too, we want to make the user a partner because these will be systems which will neither be made nor be available anywhere else. That is the class we are graduating to. This confidence has come from Agni-V and other systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*Capability without strategy - Indian Express*



India must be transparent about its MIRV plans to avert a nuclear arms race in Asia

After the maiden test of the Agni V, the head of India&#8217;s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), V.K. Saraswat, noted that several Agni variants could eventually be mated with multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles (MIRVs), or multiple nuclear warheads &#8212; while later conceding that it was not yet government policy to do so. On May 10, he explained: &#8220;Where I was using four missiles, I may use only one missile. So it becomes a force multiplier given the damage potential.&#8221;

MIRV&#8217;d arsenals can be more destabilising than their solo-warhead counterparts. First, accurate MIRVs can enable a state to potentially disarm an opponent completely with only a fraction of the single-warhead missiles that might be required. Coupled with a missile defence system that might intercept any residual forces unhit by MIRVs, a state might be in a position to achieve &#8220;nuclear superiority&#8221;. As during the Cold War, this is a blueprint for a nuclear arms race, since adversaries must ensure that they have enough nuclear forces to survive a MIRV&#8217;d first-strike attempt and saturate any missile defences. Second, against MIRVs, an adversary has an incentive to preemptively destroy a missile force while it is still on the ground, since it can destroy multiple warheads for each hit, as opposed to just trading one-for-one. This gives an advantage to the side that launches its missiles first, the very definition of nuclear instability.

DRDO is attempting to develop accurate MIRVs as well as a multi-layered ballistic missile defence architecture. Saraswat has boasted that such a system will have a 99.8 per cent hit-to-kill probability. Even if this is inflated, to an adversary like China or Pakistan, repeated claims about MIRVs and ballistic missile defences may look like anything but a &#8220;credible minimum deterrent&#8221; strategy. But India has a no first use pledge, which makes its pursuit of MIRVs and any thought of attempting a disarming first strike puzzling. So why would India want MIRVs?

There are several possible explanations. Since authoritative views from the government, particularly senior national security officials, on technological developments relating to nuclear strategy have not been aired in the public domain, we &#8212; and India&#8217;s adversaries &#8212; can only speculate.

The first possible explanation is that deploying MIRVs is not official government policy. Instead, to enhance its organisational prestige, DRDO seeks to indigenously develop the same capabilities, including MIRVs, as the superpowers, without giving much thought to the strategic implications. Some scholars have explained such trajectories as technological determinism: if a state can build it, it will try to do so, whether the technology fulfils a particular requirement or not.

Unfortunately, if this is the case, DRDO&#8217;s pursuit of its own prestige may upset Asian strategic stability by triggering concerns in Beijing and Islamabad that India&#8217;s nuclear posture is no longer one of &#8220;assured retaliation&#8221; but one of &#8220;nuclear superiority&#8221; that threatens the survivability of China&#8217;s and Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear forces. Such fears might force them to re-evaluate their nuclear requirements and rapidly expand their nuclear arsenals to make any disarming attempt by MIRV&#8217;d Indian missiles impossible. While China has historically been relaxed about this possibility, Pakistani nuclear planners have suggested publicly that they account for possible first strikes in how they size and deploy their nuclear arsenal. It may push China and Pakistan toward more dangerous postures emphasising preemptive launches, since they might fear that their nuclear forces face a &#8220;use them or lose them&#8221; dilemma in a potential crisis. This is incredibly destabilising.

The second possibility is that India has quietly decided to abandon its nuclear posture of assured retaliation and no first use in favour of seeking nuclear superiority, and that deploying MIRVs and missile defences are, in fact, government policy. Since all public signals continue to point to an assured retaliation strategy and continued reaffirmation of the no first use pledge, this is unlikely.

The third explanation is that the government may approve the development of MIRVs, but in order to enhance the survivability of India&#8217;s second-strike deterrent. If India&#8217;s civilian nuclear managers and Strategic Force Command maintain warheads separate from missiles, and anticipate that an adversary may try to target Agnis in a conflict to degrade India&#8217;s nuclear retaliatory capability, MIRVs enable one to retain sufficient retaliatory throw-weight even with a few surviving missiles. Suppose India has 100 nuclear warheads and 100 various Agnis in its future force posture. If three-fourths of the Agni force is disabled by strikes, the remaining 25 Agnis with multiple warheads can achieve the same retaliatory throw-weight as a full complement of single-warhead Agnis. Such a strategy is not entirely irrational, assuming India believes its warheads are survivable but its missile force will be small or vulnerable.

If this is indeed the strategy, the problem lies in convincing China and Pakistan that India&#8217;s MIRVs, and potential missile defences, are defensive rather than offensive. If so, the government should clarify exactly how deploying these capabilities are consistent with its longstanding strategy of assured retaliation. A MIRV&#8217;d sea-based force makes a lot of sense for an assured retaliation strategy. But the argument for a MIRV&#8217;d land-based force is harder to make. Especially since, at first glance, dispersed single-warhead missiles seem more stable than a MIRV&#8217;d force for an assured retaliation strategy: it optimises survivability by requiring an adversary to hit many more targets to disarm your force, still assures the ability to inflict massive damage, and minimises incentives to be struck first since it does not pose a disarming threat to the adversary.

India finds itself in a strategically awkward position: advertising the development of a potentially destabilising capability that it does not yet possess and for which it has not yet articulated a clear rationale. If the government does not envision a role for MIRVs, it should enforce greater discipline on DRDO messaging. Alternatively, if there is a clear role for MIRVs, it should articulate it publicly to alleviate Chinese and Pakistani fears of a tectonic shift in Indian nuclear strategy. Developing capability without a strategy is a recipe for disaster. There are both malign and benign explanations for developing MIRVs and missile defences. In this case, there is virtue in the government being transparent about its intended course, lest Asia quickly find itself in an unnecessary and dangerous nuclear arms race.

Vipin Narang teaches political science at MIT. Christopher Clary is a PhD candidate in political science at MIT


----------



## sudhir007

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Opinions

Signalling has been an intrinsic part of human communication &#8212; at interpersonal and international levels &#8212; to send messages to the other party or parties, subliminally avoiding direct methods which may have unwanted consequences. From the days of the chest -thumping hirsute cave man to the nuclear weapon power, signals have been used to threaten, persuade and even cajole. The danger lies, of course, if the signal is misread or not read at all and the consequences of such misperceptions may, in fact, be the opposite of what was originally intended. Deterrence is perhaps one of the most direct yet subtle forms of signalling, depending, of course, on the perception of credibility of the deterrence.

Recently, there has been a series of events which illustrate this proposition. On May 10, Pakistan carried out what it called a &#8220;training launch&#8221;, when it tested the Hatf III short-range (290 km) nuclear capable ballistic missile at an undisclosed location. Given that Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear weapons are India-specific, this would be seen as routine, if troublesome. Earlier, however, Pakistan had tested what it called the Shaheen IA in what could only be seen, because of the timing, as a &#8216;response&#8217; to India&#8217;s test of Agni V. Yet Agni V&#8217;s range was 5000 km, clearly not of relevance to Pakistan.

India, particularly its strategic community, and the world took note of the test launch of Agni V on April 19 this year. While most of the more serious commentators focussed on the technological advances achieved, others identified the diplomatically described &#8216;strategic deterrent&#8217; as one which had China as its &#8216;raison d&#8217;etre&#8217;, given the range and capacity of Agni V. Though the deterrent is some way away from becoming operational, the signalling, in the form not only of the actual test and its coverage, but also the several statements from the senior leadership, was clear. For several years now, according to a detailed study by the International Strategic and Security Studies Programme (ISSSP) of the National Institute of Advanced Studies (NIAS), Bangalore, Chinese nuclear tipped missiles in Qinghai and Yunnan have been targeted at India, with the ranges of the missiles covering most of the Indian mainland. The successful launch of the Agni V introduces the beginning of a balance in the situation. The Chinese government has reacted with some sobriety, calling for partnership rather than rivalry, though its statements in the UN Security Council would indicate that the signal had been received. Its official media, on the other hand, seemed to have taken umbrage, dismissing the challenge to China as being untenable &#8212; from India&#8217;s poor infrastructure to the enormous technological and military lead China had over India to even suggesting that, for reasons not explained, that India had not revealed the true range of the missile. Then, on April 25, Pakistan tested what it called the &#8216;Shaheen IA&#8217;.

There has been little or no comment from India on this test, following as it did the usual pattern of Pakistan imitating each action of India&#8217;s; only a few foreign commentators felt, somewhat unimaginatively and ignorantly, that this illustrated &#8216;an arms race between two nuclear armed neighbours in South Asia&#8217;. The question that really needs to be asked is: was this &#8216;business as usual&#8217; like the Hatf III, or was a signal being sent? If the latter, given that Pakistan would appear to be absorbed in trying to handle an economic and political crisis domestically, and a foreign policy one on the US and Afghan front, what was being signalled?

The Inter-Services Public Relations of Pakistan in a Press release claimed that the Shaheen IA was an &#8216;improved version&#8217; of the Shaheen I with &#8216;improvements in range and technical parameters&#8217;. However, no specific range was announced. The ISSSP, which studies the missile capabilities of India&#8217;s neighbours, has assessed that the Shaheen IA is only marginally different from the Shaheen I (estimated range-673 km), which has already been tested 10 times. The range could, they feel, be improved if the missile throw mass is reduced to below 1000 kg. In any case, Pakistan has already tested the Shaheen II which has an estimated range of 2000-2500 km. So what could have prompted Pakistan to test the Shaheen IA &#8216;as a response to Agni V&#8217; at a time when it is faced with such severe internal and external problems and when it appears to want to move to a more rational relationship with India? What, indeed, is being signalled by Pakistan with its second missile test in less than a month?

Some of the answers might be found in the sequence of events in May 1998 when India conducted the nuclear tests at Pokhran. It will be remembered that Pakistan tested its nuclear weapons two weeks after the Indian tests; even at that time, it was clear that the Pakistani tests could not have been their first &#8216;hot&#8217; tests as no country could have been so ready to test as to take only two weeks&#8217; preparation to do so.

According to US nuclear scientists Thomas C. Reed and Danny B. Stillman in their book, &#8216;The Nuclear Express&#8217;, &#8216;... during Benazir Bhutto&#8217;s initial term in office, the People&#8217;s Republic of China tested Pakistan&#8217;s first A-bomb on their behalf, on May 26,1990, at the Lop Nur nuclear test site.&#8217; The close nuclear weapon collaboration between Pakistan and China are described in some detail in their book (and in other open literature), the credibility of this narrative resting on the time spent by one of these scientists within the Chinese nuclear establishment, at the latter&#8217;s invitation. It is also fairly well known that China has supplied Pakistan with the M-9 and M-11 missiles &#8212; in fact, the Shaheen I is a &#8216;reverse-engineered M-9 missile originally supplied by China&#8217;, according to the US Natural Resources Defense Council.

This would suggest that the Pakistani nuclear weapon programme is a part of the Chinese one, with the Pakistani arsenal serving the purposes of both countries. If this is accepted, the Shaheen IA test could very well be explained as a signal from China rather than from Pakistan, as it makes little sense from the latter&#8217;s point of view. It would be natural for China to respond to the Agni V test, in a manner that makes clear to India that it would have a joint front to contend with in the event of any misadventure on her part or any ambition of balancing the Chinese nuclear supremacy in Asia. Using Pakistan thus would leave China with more elbow-room for managing its relations with India, which is not yet in focus in China&#8217;s attention, just as North Korea keeps Japan and South Korea occupied.

It is quite possible that such an interpretation might be dismissed as smacking of paranoia; yet it is difficult to explain the Pakistani test last April in any other way, given the timing and the probable capability and range of the missile tested. The more recent test of the Hatf III is less intriguing; it seems to reiterate Pakistan&#8217;s intention of envisaging the use of nuclear weapons on the battlefield. The implications of the Shaheen IA test, however, requires serious consideration by Delhi, which hopefully is underway.


----------



## ashok mourya

Agni 5 Canister version tested successfully the 5000 km+ missile at 8.10 AM from Odisha coast.

Agni Man Avinash Chandar retires after successful test of canister version of Agni 5 Missile..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

ashok mourya said:


> Agni 5 Canister version tested successfully the 5000 km+ missile at 8.10 AM from Odisha coast.
> 
> Agni Man Avinash Chandar retires after successful test of canister version of Agni 5 Missile..


----------



## Ind4Ever

*Breaking @ibnkhabar -Canister Version of Long range ballistic missile #AGNI5 test fired successfully @ 8.10AM 4m Wheeler Island of Bhadrak*


----------



## IND151

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Congratulation India, now it should be 15000km ICBM for the next step.



Next will be Agni VI.


----------

